#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-11
<superm1> how you get your guide data
<superm1> you can see the initial configuration page section of this page
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<CDG52> so i would guess i need to set up an xmltv account
<superm1> for more information about it
<superm1> and how to configure things in mythtv-setup
<CDG52> so i got my zap2it account
<CDG52> and now i can scan for channels
<CDG52> wait nvm
<CDG52> different sectin
<CDG52> o wait it scans
<CDG52> but finds nothing
<superm1> you shouldnt need to scan with a zap2it account
<superm1> the channel data is provided with the guides
<CDG52> ok now im confused
<CDG52> went through the whole setup
<CDG52> and i run mythfrontend
<CDG52> and it says cant connect to backend
<CDG52> still
<superm1> is the log showing it running now
<superm1> (/var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log)
<CDG52> same issue
<superm1> did you try to restart the backend process?
<superm1> or no
<CDG52> i dont know how
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> just restart the PC
<CDG52> ill reset the computer
<superm1> it will be the easiest
<CDG52> im pritty sure its gonna blackscreen me
<superm1> (given sudo permissions and such)
<CDG52> again instead of reboot
<CDG52> my biggest question is why does it blackscreen me when it goesto shut down
<superm1> at this point - i'm not sure.
<CDG52> like numlock works
<CDG52> but it shows nothing
<superm1> can you ctrl-alt-delete ?
<superm1> to restart
<CDG52> it beeps and thats it
<superm1> or can you alt-sysrq S U B to do it then?
<CDG52> huh?
<superm1> hold ALT and SYSRQ (Print screen)
<superm1> and then in succession
<superm1> press
<superm1> S
<superm1> U
<superm1> B
<CDG52> ok so frontend started
<CDG52> gives me a bluescreen
<CDG52> how do i change channels
<superm1> gives you a blue screen when you go to "watch tv"?
<CDG52> yes
<superm1> did you set the input appropriately?  to use coax
<superm1> rather than svid/
<superm1> composite
<CDG52> probably not
<CDG52> how would i check that
<superm1> mythtv-setup again
<CDG52> ok
<CDG52> if i knew where my svideo adaptor was id test this theory out
<CDG52> ok found my adaptor
<CDG52> and i have a source in the svideo
<CDG52> and nothing
<CDG52> so i dont htink its that
<CDG52> could it be that it didnt detect any channels?
<superm1> well it can be that the tuner type wan't properly detected
<superm1> if you check dmesg
<superm1> for anything related to it
<CDG52> why does mythtv hate the mouse?
<CDG52> it only shows it if you are over a editable feild
<CDG52> and scanning for channels returns nothing
<CDG52> and now i cant exit the setup
<CDG52> lol
<CDG52> o its finnaly getting channels
<CDG52> i had to switch it to cable something front another cable setting it had it on
<CDG52> well i got some tv working
<CDG52> the spanish channel and relegion channel -_-
<CDG52> but no sound
<superm1> CDG52, sorry stepped out for a few min
<superm1> so the mouse thing,
<superm1> its disabled by default
<superm1> it can be turned on in the appearance sectoin
<CDG52> o good
<superm1> as for sound
<superm1> those bt8x8 cards, dont they need to send sound over a line in
<superm1> or something to that effect?
<superm1> i don't know for sure
<CDG52> not sure
<CDG52> i can get a cable to do line in
<superm1> is there a line out jack on the back of the card?
<CDG52> ah yeah in my windows computer i had a internal connectioend to a linein
<CDG52> and yes there is
<CDG52> the tv also appears to be gittery
<CDG52> ok so i pluged in the input audio and nothing
<CDG52> do i have to inable input?
<CDG52> enable
<superm1> hm i'm not 100% on how you configure beyond that point -
<superm1> was there an option
<superm1> in mythtv-setup
<superm1> when you went through
<CDG52> i dont remember
<superm1> to say which place to get audio
<superm1> say /dev/dsp or anything like that
<CDG52> o yeah
<CDG52> theres that option
<superm1> and it was set to /dev/dsp
<superm1> and what audio input?
<CDG52> idk
<CDG52> i have to enter that again
<CDG52> but my mouse stoped working
<superm1> ok
<superm1> either that or
<CDG52> so i cant right click anymore on the desktop
<superm1> alsamixer -V capture
<superm1> will let you adjust capture sources
<superm1> and volumes
<superm1> so you can toy there too
<CDG52> ok
<CDG52> i hope the mouse works this time around
<CDG52> when on screen 2 know how to shut down mythfront?
<CDG52> in screen1
<superm1> ctrl alt left
<superm1> gets you back to screen 1
<superm1> or killall mythfrontend
<superm1> note that will restart the x session
<CDG52> yeah thats what i didnt want lol
<CDG52> what is us-cable-hrc?
<CDG52> and irc
<superm1> higher channel numbers
<superm1> dont worry about them
<superm1> you likely want us-cable
<CDG52> ok
<CDG52> hmm i guess it would be good to have my zap2it set correctly also
<superm1> :)
<superm1> keescook, do you have experience debugging kernel oops' that seem to happen during scheduling?
<OpenMedia> Sounds nasty. What kernel are you on
<superm1> OpenMedia, its been an ongoing issue for a box i built last year
<superm1> every 24 hours or so it would freeze
<superm1> but it was headless
<superm1> its a feisty box (with latest feisty kernel)
<OpenMedia> What capture cards?
<superm1> See thats the thing, i pulled all capture cards out
<superm1> to rule that out
<superm1> i originally thought it was a pvr-350 dying
<OpenMedia> Ah but are they still mapped in the backend
<superm1> backend isnt even running :)
<superm1> i'd love to get this box back up as a backend, but this stability issue is just a huge show stopper
<OpenMedia> Ah.. Real problem
<OpenMedia> Done the usual stuff? Memtest and disk checks
<superm1> yup
<superm1> the kernel oops is always the same thing - its always the same RIP in neigh_periodic_timer
<superm1> memtest was clean, and DFT passed on all 5 drives
<superm1> i was thinking heat originally, but even with case side off and a desk fan blowing right at it, (sensors indicates more than acceptable temperatures)
<OpenMedia> What sort of hardware, and any CPU throttling?
<superm1> same thing
<superm1> amd64, and it had powernow on before
<superm1> but i since then disabled it
<superm1> to rule that out
<OpenMedia> SMP
<superm1> single core
<OpenMedia> LAN?
<superm1> gigabit on board nforce based
<OpenMedia> forcedeth then.. Any cards or USB devices?
<superm1> a parallel ata adapter silicon image man.
<superm1> but no usb
<OpenMedia> I use some SIL cards under Centos.
<superm1> the sil card and the hard drives and ram carried over from an old system
<superm1> i'd have no way to rule that card out though
<superm1> big messy lvm that its part of
<OpenMedia> Sorry got me beat.
<superm1> the unfortunate thing is no kernel core dump is made :(
<superm1> since its an oops during cpu scheduling
<superm1> so i'm thinking serial console might be the only way to catch it
<superm1> aye, i've tried to beat this thing to death figuring it out since last august
<superm1> so i'm searching for straws
<OpenMedia> Nasty.. So this was happening with Dapper/Edgy as well
<superm1> well i built the box on a feisty alpha
<superm1> since feisty was just a month away at the end of august
<OpenMedia> Anything old left behind?
<superm1> i've considered just wiping it to go 32 bit and rule that out
<OpenMedia> Feisty was April.
<superm1> woah, my mix up :)
<superm1> it was edgy :)
<superm1> and moved to feisty
<OpenMedia> Ah.. ok.
<OpenMedia> Yeah i'
<superm1> but it was an edgy alpha then at that point
<superm1> and did happen in edgy too
<OpenMedia> I'd try a 32bit build just in case.
<superm1> just need to find time to do that yet
<OpenMedia> Know the feeling :)
<OpenMedia> Back soon.
<CDG52> so anyone know the min size hd to watch live tv with mythbox?
<CDG52> i had a 1.5gb hd for the os and everything
<CDG52> and i think it filled up lol
<CDG52> because the computer frooze
<CDG52> and now it wont boot
<CDG52> but atleast i know what to do this time around
<CDG52> sept for the sound part
<CDG52> and quality still sucks
<superm1> 1.5gb???
<superm1> thats it ???
<superm1> thats hardly going to be enough, especially with a bt8x8 card :)
<OpenMedia> You'd want atleast 5Gb for the buffer volume these days
<OpenMedia> I use an old 10G driver for some prototyping as the 6Gb was a bit small for OS + content
<superm1> the mythbuntu install itself won't take more than 1.5 gigs, but I would recommend that you leave at least 5 for expansion for the OS, and then as much as possible for the rest of the content
<OpenMedia> We currently use 4 or 5G for myPVR systems
<OpenMedia> Just a single / plus 1Gb of Swap
<superm1> ah
<superm1> yea it leaves plenty of room for expansion there
<tgm4883_laptop> Superm1, you around
<tgm4883_laptop> had a quick question, maybe it's nothing.  Something I read and related back to problems I heard about mythtv and database corruption.  Perhaps it has been fixed, or maybe never existed
<tgm4883_laptop> but recently I have been hearing about how mysql has so many problems and that postgresql is sooo much better.  Just wanted someone elses opinion on that
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i'm here
<superm1> there have been several instances that i've seen of database corruption
<superm1> no real reason why that i've identified though
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, just something that i had been thinking about
<superm1> because its been to the point that from a fresh install some people randomly get corruption, others dont even when installing the 'mythtv' metapackage
<superm1> unfortunately mythtv doesnt have support for anything but mysql though
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont know much about postgresql
<superm1> unless this has changed within the last few months
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> and i didnt hear about it
<tgm4883_laptop> that should be an option, for people that already have it installed and setup
<tgm4883_laptop> it wasn't something that I had heard for mythtv, just heard that postgresql was better, then remembered I had heard about mythtv and database corruption, and I made the connection and question
<superm1> ideally i'd like to find how this corruption was even happening in the first place
<tgm4883_laptop> True, corruption is bad in any instance
<tgm4883_laptop> And that should be found and fixed, whereever the problem is
<superm1> hopefully it will pop up during a few mythbuntu installs as we near alpha 2 and and such
<superm1> and we can get more empirical data since it is happening in that clean env.
<tgm4883_laptop> although it would be nice to have different database options for people that already have databases setup.  Although i dont know if the programming required for that would be too extensive
<tgm4883_laptop> well i will try to corrupt it
<superm1> it will be very extensive to add support for multiple options
<tgm4883_laptop> although i usually try to do the opposite :)
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what i figured
<superm1> and its more appropriate to do such a thing upstream
<superm1> than at ubuntu-mythtv / mythbuntu level
<superm1> no needs to "try" to corrupt it.  it is seemingly all random when it happens :)
<tgm4883_laptop> oh definetly something that should be upstream
<superm1> so hopefully it just 'happens' to one of us
<tgm4883_laptop> true, but i could install it and try to use it certain ways.  I'll see if I can research what people are doing when it happens through the forums
<tgm4883_laptop> although i probably wont be able to gather hardware data on these individuals
<superm1> i dont think its caused by a particular hardware liekly
<tgm4883_laptop> probably not, but i figure i gotta look at all posibilities
<superm1> and it did happen to me *once* in a VM back when I was doing the new mysql support for the packages
<superm1> a few months ago
<superm1> but I could never reproduce it
<tgm4883_laptop> i hope .21 gets released soon, it has  a lot of the features i want :)
<superm1> i'm staying away from that new features page
<tgm4883_laptop> oh yea?
<superm1> dont want to be too excited
<superm1> you know we might not be that far away from it though
<superm1> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/roadmap
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, looking good
<tgm4883_laptop> I had a thought about a feature for firewire, but not sure how it would work
<tgm4883_laptop> i have noticed that sometimes i won't be able to get recordings over firewire until i reprime the firewire connection
<tgm4883_laptop> I also noticed that mythtv knows when it's not getting a recording
<superm1> it knows in the sense that the file size is 0
<superm1> but how else?
<tgm4883_laptop> i only noticed that in mythweb that it has the show size listed as B
<tgm4883_laptop> and B isn't a number that I have heard of
<tgm4883_laptop> so i figured it knew
<superm1> does repriming the connection in the middle of use hurt?
<superm1> as in ruin the recording?
<tgm4883_laptop> thats the thing though, there is no recording
<tgm4883_laptop> thats why i have to reprime
<superm1> well the reason i ask
<superm1> maybe consider putting together a cron job
<superm1> that would try to reprime every 30 min or so
<tgm4883_laptop> in an idle situation, i wouldn't have to reprime, but thats asking too much of the cable company
<tgm4883_laptop> that would work, but one problem
<tgm4883_laptop> For some reason, i cannot reprime when the cable box is on the same channel
<tgm4883_laptop> so the steps i perform to reprime is
<tgm4883_laptop> 1.  manually change the channel on the cable box
<tgm4883_laptop> 2.  run the firewire primer script after sshing into the box
<tgm4883_laptop> so it's step 1 that causes the problem
<superm1> thats a pretty nasty hack to have to do
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, it doesn't happen often.  Maybe once a week.  And maybe the problem will go away when the firewire drivers mature
<superm1> i would guess this only happens on certain stations too?
<superm1> well wait, you say once a week
<superm1> you know what it might be
<tgm4883_laptop> whats that?
<superm1> the cable company may push a firmware update to the box
<superm1> forcing a soft reboot on it
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, hadn't thought about that
<superm1> in which case that would make perfect sense why you had to reprime
<superm1> the old settings were lost on the reboot of it
<superm1> so has this happened consistently at the same time every week?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll have to check, logically they would increase the firmware version # right?
<superm1> logically yes
<tgm4883_laptop> could be, i haven't done that much watching of it
<tgm4883_laptop> ill get the firmware number of it and keep a log of when it happens
<superm1> you can setup your priming script to change the channel for you via firewire too
<superm1> via the 6200ch app (or the sa3250 equiv)
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, that might work, although would cause a problem in a cron script (unless they do it at the same time each week)
<superm1> my cable co never did updates that frequently, but never know with yours
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll check it out, see what I can come up with
<superm1> (of course i'm saying back when i had firewire - haven't had it for about 1 yr now)
<tgm4883_laptop> did i see on here a couple days ago about a lightscribe plugin?
<superm1> if so, i missed said discussion
<tgm4883_laptop> I got to start logging this channel so i can go back
<superm1> its already logged at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<tgm4883_laptop> thats even better
<superm1> my local logs show June 07 at 11:27CST laga and maniacxs
<superm1> maniacxs seems to have a lightscribe patch for mytharchive
<superm1> interesting
<superm1> laga, do you know who this manicxs is?
<superm1> and where said patch is?
<tgm4883_laptop> I would be interested in knowing what that patch does and testing said patch when I get my new lightscribe drive
<superm1> i think the LaCie drives have a linux app
<superm1> for lightscribe
<tgm4883_laptop> yea they do
<superm1> http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10803
<tgm4883_laptop> although it doesn't require a lacie drive (worked with my HP)
<tgm4883_laptop> but my HP broke, lasted less than a year
<superm1> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> wonder what the script would print on the dvd?
<superm1> the metadata i'd guess
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> cause my handwritting sucks
<superm1> we'll have to see what laga says when he comes back
<superm1> about it
<tgm4883_laptop> :( After reading the .21 release notes I still think mythtv is missing a feature
<tgm4883_laptop> although the rest look good
<superm1> whats it missing?
<tgm4883_laptop> when your watching live tv, how come there isn't something that (if your using a tuner it needs) that warns you of an upcoming recording?
<tgm4883_laptop> kinda like tivo does?  It's the one reason i don't watch live tv, cause i don't want to mess up my schedule
<superm1> there is....
<superm1> it tells you that its going to switch
<tgm4883_laptop> really?
<superm1> and gives you an option to stick where you are
<superm1> and reschedule
<tgm4883_laptop> Sweet, I did not know that
<superm1> yea i've seen it come up when my roomates at school watch live tv and i walk into the appt
<tgm4883_laptop> well I take it back, MythTV is the best thing since sliced bread
<superm1> haha.  i might have to use that quote at ULive now
<tgm4883_laptop> well its a good idea your keeping away from this page, i cant wait for .21 now
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i've heard a few from those chatting about them, like recording groups and the mythweb flv player
<superm1> but thats about it
<tgm4883_laptop> oh no, its all about the flag that shows if you have watched a program or not
* superm1 pretends he didnt just hear anything about said flag or infer that it is related to auto expiring priorities depending when you've watched a program
* tgm4883_laptop denies saying anything to that effect
<superm1> well it would be most ideal if the release was in the next month or two though
<superm1> would still give us time to sort out all odds and ends with the packaging
<tgm4883_laptop> yes that would be good
<superm1> in time for gutsy
<superm1> ah i was gonna mention.  i got my buddy to decide to take up one of the specs that was thrown out here a bit back
<superm1> he needed a project for the summer
<superm1> so he is going to handle writing the firmware finder
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<superm1> that will detect your cards against a list of cards known to need firmware
<superm1> and grab, install, etc
<superm1> he's a big gentoo guy though, so it was rough convincing him to do something for mythbuntu.  the selling point was that he could keep it on bzr and eventually get it into gentoo too
<tgm4883_laptop> would it also load any drivers that needed loaded (thinking about feisty and my HD5500)
<superm1> that could be a good idea - for it to automatically parse and add to /etc/modules
<superm1> i'm not sure if the cx88 bug is going to be fixed for gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> who does all the plugins, is that the mythtv guys or independent developers?
<superm1> which plugins
<superm1> mythplugins?
<tgm4883_laptop> like mythweb
<superm1> the mythtv guys
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> do they do mythvideo too?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> anything in the mythplugins suite are official plugins
<superm1> and part of the mythtv project
<superm1> others like mythstream or torrentocracy arent
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> is there an rss plugin?
<tgm4883_laptop> something like a news ticker at the bottom of the screen?
<superm1> not that i know of
<superm1> you can probably make one yourself though pretty easy
<superm1> with shell scripting
<superm1> and the current mythtvosd
<tgm4883_laptop> just found the unofficial plugin page
<tgm4883_laptop> looks like i need to install some of these
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, if you'd like to package some of these ( or learn to package for that matter), i can see some of them being useful to others too
<tgm4883_laptop> i would like that
<tgm4883_laptop> some of them are definetly useful
<tgm4883_laptop> man page or something useful to read on packaging?
<superm1> !packageguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> gotta love ubotu
<superm1> if you get something basic together, let me know and i'll look it over and give some pointers and such
<tgm4883_laptop> we probably want to keep them seperate right, and have a metapackage for all them
<superm1> right
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll try to put something together and let you know
<superm1> sounds great
<superm1> take your time with them
<tgm4883_laptop> i will
<CDG52> so i ran into the issue that my os wont start anymore
<CDG52> because my hard drive is full from watching tv
<CDG52> which i must say turned out to look like crap
<CDG52> very fuzy
<CDG52> and almost slow
<superm1> CDG52, those bt8x8 cards are very eh quality
<CDG52> and its on a 2.6 celerone with 512mb
<superm1> did you end up finding a bigger hard drive to work with?
<CDG52> i have one.... but idk if i wanna wipe it
<CDG52> it has a backup of my old windows os
<CDG52> its 20gb
<CDG52> and its like full
<CDG52> so i couldnt even part it to work with me
<CDG52> any suggestions for a new card
<CDG52> i think im gonna get this working and connect it up to my projector
<superm1> CDG52, PVR-XXX cards
<CDG52> but ive been strugling
<superm1> 150,250,350,500
<CDG52> well i mean by any maker idc if its haupage
<superm1> its literally a night and day difference
<CDG52> what would you suggest
<superm1> the 150
<CDG52> you like haupage or ati or nvideo stuff?
<CDG52> hmm well ill take a look
<CDG52> i think last time i saw one for about $60
<CDG52> for the 150 MCE
<superm1> well nvidia for a graphics card, hauppauge pvr-150 for capture
<CDG52> nvidia makes a capture card
<CDG52> same with ati
<CDG52> theres a few different companys out there that do it besides hauppauge
<superm1> i'd still recommend the hauppauge though
<CDG52> and i wondered if there was any other good company
<CDG52> ok
<CDG52> i got my first hauppauge card years ago
<superm1> the pvr-xxx cards are among the most popular with mythtv users
<CDG52> back in 97 maybe?
<superm1> because they have hardware mpeg2 encoding
<CDG52> ah
<superm1> the card you have right now puts out raw data
<superm1> and has your cpu do all the work
<CDG52> know of any dual tunner cards?
<CDG52> that require only one cable
<superm1> pvr-500
<CDG52> is it like $200?
<superm1> 110-120
<CDG52> o not bad
<superm1> i got mine for 130 last year, and costs dropped since then a bit
<CDG52> yeah online its $130
<CDG52> ah so you have the dual tuner?
<CDG52> i dont even know why i want to drop the money for it, i download most of my tv
<superm1> i have a pvr-500, a pvr-250, pvr-350, air2pc hd5000, and silicon dust hd homerun
<CDG52> o wow why so many?
<superm1> well the easy (short) answer is because i've had several mythtv setups that i've merged
<superm1> but also, i record from a variety of different sources
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> any of those do HD?
<superm1> the hd5000 and the hd home run
<superm1> both do
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, can you put in a few words about the pchdtv 5500 too?
<superm1> i believe the pchdtv 5500 does both analog and digital (digital HD)
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> think i should get the mce kit or the normal version?
<CDG52> for wintv
<superm1> wintv?
<CDG52> hauppage
<CDG52> wintv is there product line
<superm1> oh still pvr-xxx cards though
<CDG52> yeah
<superm1> never knew the full name i guess :)
<CDG52> just seems to come with a remote and stuff
<CDG52> lol
<superm1> thats up to you, if you need a remote and such
<CDG52> yeah its really the WinTV-PVR-500
<CDG52> well i have a windows remote think that would work?
<superm1> do you have a receiver?
<CDG52> one of the windows media center remotes
<CDG52> yeah
<superm1> yea those work
<superm1> i use them myself
<superm1> actually very decent products
<CDG52> getting those to work on a none windows mce was harder then hell
<CDG52> i tried to install it on windows xp pro
<CDG52> and wow... never had so much trouble in my life
<superm1> well eventually we will have setup for them integrated in the mythbuntu installer, but atm they are described on the lirc wiki page
<superm1> i'm not sure if ubotu knows about them though
<superm1> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superm1> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> darn lol i was hoping to have plug and play
<CDG52> o wells
<CDG52> i dont need it untill i get sound working anyways
<superm1> well the ubuntu media center team is working towards plug and play support, but i dont know their progress on that front
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> does the fm radio work in mythtv?
<superm1> not in mythtv itself to my knowledge.  there was a 3rd party plugin made for it some time back
<CDG52> sorry i ask so many questions but i like it when i can ask someone
<superm1> but i never looked into it
<CDG52> ah
<superm1> not a big deal, i'm full on info, might as well spread the knowledge :)
<CDG52> hey do you know how to access windows shares with mythtv, because I have almost all my videos on a windows computer
<CDG52> all i use linux for is my laptop
<CDG52> at the moment
<superm1> you'll need to set up samba
<CDG52> no problem there
<CDG52> but when i went ti video i couldnt even figure out how to make it run
<superm1> make a mount point, and set up the mount command in /etc/fstab
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> thats how
<superm1> so if you find a guide that points out how to mount a samba share on the filesystem, just mount it under the directory currently set to be used for mythvideo
<superm1> then when you refresh the video list, things will show up
<CDG52> ok cool
<CDG52> i have a few shares
<CDG52> i wonder if i could make a script
<superm1> well you can make several mount points
<CDG52> to auto mount them
<superm1> and they will all be handled from /etc/fstab
<superm1> on startup
<CDG52> hmm now my biggest question is, should i drop $70 on a tv card when i have one that works fine in windows and better quality then in linux.... or should i buy a 20" widescreen monitor for double that
<superm1> buy the tv card, invest the money you saved on the monitor, and then after earning on that investment, buy the monitor
<superm1> :)
<CDG52> haha
<CDG52> true
<CDG52> but i download almost all my tv
<CDG52> only thing i would use it for is those few oddball things which dont appear on torrents really fast
<superm1> i used to as well, but the quality of my recordings (at least for HD stuff) is better than any torrent
<CDG52> heck im mostly setting up mythtv because i want a media center for my download stuff
<superm1> haha
<CDG52> eh not me plus its comericaless
<CDG52> and i dont pay for HD >_<
<CDG52> would be another fee
<superm1> well so is my recordings (commercial flagging skipping in mythtv)
<superm1> i dont pay for it either
<superm1> the big networks broadcast the HD stuff OTA
<CDG52> how do you get it? besides on basic channels
<CDG52> ah
<superm1> and also the same stuff on cable
<superm1> I dont bother with premium HD channels or anything like that
<CDG52> you can commerical flag?
<CDG52> how does that work
<superm1> you didnt know mythtv did this?
<superm1> :)
<CDG52> nope
<CDG52> no idea
<superm1> it has a set of 5 or so algorithms that it uses
<superm1> to detect commercials
<CDG52> haha how is that possible
<superm1> so while the recording is going, it will run through 2 of them
<superm1> and once it finishes
<superm1> it does the last 3
<superm1> there is a logo detection, aspect ratio change, black frame detection, and what else
<superm1> i dont remember the other 2 off hand
<CDG52> ah
<superm1> but then when you go to watch
<CDG52> what if a show has a fake commerical i nit?
<superm1> it can be set to automatically skip
<superm1> but you dont have to use that behavior
<CDG52> like i think tis robo cop has them in it and stuff
<superm1> you cna just hit the "comm skip" button
<superm1> to do it instead
<superm1> well some shows are more accurate than others
<superm1> overall the accuracy i'd say is 80-85 percent
<CDG52> cool
<superm1> so i'll have to go through and manually skip some of the breaks, but most of them its good on
<CDG52> nice to know
<superm1> especially my HD stuff
<CDG52> makesm want it a bit more
<CDG52> well if i install the xbmc script with mythtv
<superm1> because a lot networks dont do HD commercials, and there is a big difference then
<CDG52> i think i might get this so i can watch it on this computer or on my xbox
<CDG52> ever have a 120gb hd go bad?
<superm1> no experience with xbmc or myth on an xbox, so cant comment much on that
<superm1> i've had 5 hard drives go bad in the last 3 years
<CDG52> its the worst feeling ever and i just found one :(
<superm1> of varying sizes
<CDG52> ugh i hate powersupplys going bad
<CDG52> atleast all it did was fry this hd and the processor
<superm1> one went bad on my first day of spring break when I had to submit a follow up for job app over spring break
<superm1> try writing that on opera mini on a cell phone.
<superm1> ugh...
<CDG52> haha
<superm1> anyhow, i really need to get to bed
<CDG52> yeah same
<superm1> we'll chat more throughout the week i'm sure
<CDG52> most deffinitly
<superm1> night.
<CDG52> im starting to like this irc
<CDG52> well night
<keescook> superm1: schedule oops> yikes, no I don't.
<superm1> :(
<superm1> i'm thinking i'm going to have to setup a serial console
<superm1> and a remote kgdb session
<superm1> or something to that effect to nail this one
<CDG52> odd mythtv now wont install again on my new hd and i did an update then upgrade
<CDG52> its now erroring out in the timezone spot
<CDG52> ok rebooted and tried again and all went well
<CDG52> after the update upgrade
<laga> well, i'm back
<laga> superm1, tgm4883_laptop: i can't find maniacxs' patch
<DaveMorris> laga: Is the wiki on mythbuntu.org sitable for having German translations of how-to docs on it?  Or ca not add the special characters in?
<laga> where is that wiki?
<laga> i'd be surprised if special characters were broken
<DaveMorris> http://www.mythbuntu.org//user
<laga> i guess i need to register.
<DaveMorris> Poke Daviey for an account
<DaveMorris> or superm1 when he wakes up
<laga> yup
<laga> DaveMorris: 
<laga> here are some umlauts for ya :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118515 in lirc (main) "lircd doesn't repeat key press with pinsys remote" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118515
<DaveMorris> so why are we getting lirc bugs into here?
<tgm4883> superm1, CDG52, didn't know if you still need my input, but the pcHDTV 5500 does both analog and digital HD.  Can't say much about the analong though as I don't use it (for analog TV, it's a software encoder).  It only has 1 cable input, but also has an svideo input.  The weird thing about the svideo input is that it came with an adapter cable that has both svideo female and composite female ends (weird part is the composite
<tgm4883> cable is marked video out).  It also comes with a IR receiver that plugs into the card (something else I have never used).  Setup only requires loading 1 driver for mythtv.  It's a great card, with good features.
<Daviey> superm1: ping
<superm1_> Daviey, I shot out an email to mdke yesterday about the mailing list again
<superm1_> he is going to poke around canonical some more
<Daviey> and i'm gonna guess you heard nothing
<superm1_> No he responded to me
<superm1_> mdke was the fellow during the CC Meeting
<superm1_> that said if nothing happens to contact him
<Daviey> oh right
<Daviey> DaveMorris: your node's all in order?
<DaveMorris> hehe
<DaveMorris> work only has a single point of failure for the net
<DaveMorris> and it can go down again still :(
<tgm4883> superm1, had a quick question about packaging
<tgm4883> or i guess anyone
<tgm4883> can i package a i386 deb on an amd64 system?
<superm1_> tgm4883, you can, but its kinda a pain to do so
<superm1_> unless you set up sbuild
<tgm4883> o
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i'll just do it on both then
<tgm4883> good thing my laptops i386
<tgm4883> gives me more practice anyway
<superm1_> ideally your source package will build on both though
<superm1_> and you upload the source package to REVU, and then the REVUer will try a build on his system and go from there
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1_> tgm4883, for a good example of what will be needed in making a plugin package, you can see the mythplugins source package (apt-get source mythplugins)
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1_> although a few things have changed for gutsy, i can guide you through those as you get to them
<tgm4883> oh, need source in my sources.list
<tgm4883> this would be in the universe right?
<superm1_> multiverse
<superm1_> tgm4883, actually your better getting it here
<superm1_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/mythplugins
<superm1_> because that will show the gutsy changes
<tgm4883> is that package new or old?
<tgm4883> a bunch of the mirrors dont have it
<tgm4883> but i found one
<superm1_> its very very new
<tgm4883> ah ok
<superm1_> you'll want the sources
<superm1_> at the bottom of the page though
<superm1_> the dsc
<superm1_> diff.gz
<superm1_> and orig.tar.gz
<tgm4883> just so i set it up right, setting up pbuilder, mythbuntu is on gutsy now right?
<superm1_> well we're not switched over yet, but mythtv development should be happening in gutsy
<superm1_> I dont want to swich it over to gutsy until a few other things are settled
<laga> morning guys
<tgm4883> ok, so should i set pbuilder up for feisty, or gutsy, or both?
<superm1_> tgm4883, do it for gutsy
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> morning laga
<tgm4883> maniacxs' patch is MIA huh
<laga> looks like it
<laga> i'll bug him about it
* laga yells at firefox
<laga> i wish it could resume downloads :(
<superm1_> wget can
<laga> yes
<laga> but i've already 600M of kubuntu feisty.
<laga> now i'll wget -c on the temp file :)
<tgm4883> is there a page somewhere that describe how to rsync just the changes of the mythbuntu iso so i dont have to download the whole thing every time?
<laga> the mythbuntu team could also provide binary diffs (using xdelta, AFAIK)
<superm1_> DaveMorris sent me an email about doing that, and what worked and didn't work
<superm1_> i dont recall the details of it though
<superm1_> and we havent done a new ISO since the alpha
<superm1_> wanted to hold off for a few more things to fall into place - particularly Daviey's metas
<tgm4883> yea, just wanted to get it in place for the next update
<tgm4883> we could also use jigdo if rsync doesn't work
<tgm4883> although I have used neither so can't recommend one or the other
<superm1_> tgm4883, it looks like xdelta is what worked
<superm1_> when Daviey did it
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1_> it may or may not be worth it though depending on if we use gutsy as a base
<superm1_> if we do, then the diff will likely be bigger  than the iso
<DaveMorris> superm1 I never mailed you about it
<superm1_> DaveMorris, yea Daviey did
<superm1_> but tab completion favors you more
<tgm4883> but once we switch to gutsy, xdelta would work
<superm1_> right
<tgm4883> from gutsy to gutsy
<tgm4883> oh crap, im just happily following this packaging manual, and should have been asking some questions
<tgm4883> when making pbuilder, for other mirror, do i want to use the archive.ubuntu.com
<superm1_> You can
<superm1_> but if there is a closer one
<superm1_> go for the closer one
<superm1_> like by me I like to use umn.edu
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> duh, i dont know what i was thinking
<tgm4883> thats just where its downloading all the needed files right?
<superm1_> right
<tgm4883> lol, i need coffee, for some reason i was thinking it was only going to work from that mirror, which of course makes no sense
<tgm4883> ok, off to get coffee
<Daviey> hometime
<Daviey> ttfn
<superm1_> see ya Daviey
<DaveMorris> poke superm1 Daviey laga everyoneelse
<laga> huh?
<DaveMorris> I wanted to arrange a time where we can discuss the install docs etc
<laga> i don't have time tonight. school > *
<DaveMorris> yea, nor do I really, packing to go away to my parents tomorrow evening
<laga> i probably won't have time either to try mythbuntu before next weekend :(
<DaveMorris> I'm prob gonna suggest doing next week some time
<kruuli> Hey guys/gals! awfully quiet in here :)
<kruuli> anyways have a question ... trying to install Mythbuntu on my shuttle and ive stumbled upon this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/119055
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119055 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu crashes on  first installation" [High,Fix released] 
<kruuli> yeah thats it .. it says "fix release" now where can i find this fix?
<kruuli> or is it coming in a upcoming release?
<kruuli> hum did anyone see my question? :p
<tgm4883> kruuli, you should be able to do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y from the terminal and it will grab the new packages
<kruuli> how do i access the terminal from the mythbunt screen?
<tgm4883> if you right click on the background there should be an "open terminal" or something to that effect
<kruuli> oohhh how nice .. will try it right away ^^ thanks tgm4883! :)
<kruuli> returned a message that ubuntu couldnt lock the file or something like that
<Daviey> kruuli: if you just have a keyboard you should be able to press ctrl + alt + f1
<Daviey> will bring a full screen terminal
<Daviey> press ctrl + alt + f7 to get back
<kruuli> found the terminal Daviey but when i typed apt-get update it returns a message "could not open locked file"
<kruuli> same goes with apt-get upgrade -y
<tgm4883> is this from the live cd?
<kruuli> indeed
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> just a thought, did you try sudo apt-get update
<kruuli> nope ill try it right away
<kruuli> that worked like a charm tgm4883
<kruuli> but another problem now
<kruuli> apt-get update was successfull
<kruuli> apt-get upgrade -y is complaining about to little disk space :/
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> what are the specs of the computer?
<kruuli> you think? :p
<tgm4883> not sure, but it always helps to know
<tgm4883> superm1_ are you around?
<kruuli> EPIA M micro atx 1ghz 256mb ram and 80gig hd
<kruuli> geforce 4 64mb
<tgm4883> or superm1
<kruuli> the dir its complaining about is var/chache/apt/archives
<tgm4883> I don't know alot about the live environment, im hoping someone else is around that knows more about it
<kruuli> ah ok .. common people dont be shy! :>
<kruuli> tgm4883 gonna try a restart on that pc .. had a couple of failed trys before so maybe it will fix the problem
<tgm4883> ok, keep me updated
<Daviey> kruuli: playing catch up here.  Tried adding sudo infront?
<tgm4883> Daviey, we added that but now he's getting disk space errors
<Daviey> I see you did that.. :)
<Daviey> tgm4883: probably small ram size.
<Daviey> If running from livecd - your using the RAM as a hardrive
<Daviey> so any updates are done within the RAM
<tgm4883> Thats what I figured, was wondering if there was some why to get around that
<Daviey> hmm.. maybe removing ubiquity, doing a clean and reinstalling
<Daviey> that might do it
<tgm4883> hmm let me test that in my VM
<Daviey> "df -h"  to monitor how much free 'space' you have
<tgm4883> arg, i must have inadvertedly deleted my mythbuntu iso
<rogue780|mythsrv> when did we stop putting the .h at the end of header files in c++ with the #include statement?
<rogue780|mythsrv> that kinda threw me off
<kruuli> tgm4883 i had some luck..
<tgm4883> oh yea, did it work or more problems elsewhere
<kruuli> after the reboot everything worked except upgrade returning one error on linux-image - 2.6.20
<kruuli> usr/bin/dpkg error code (1)
<Daviey> tgm4883: you don't need the .h extension on the include statement if it is a 'C Library'
<kruuli> and when i try the install after that the pc speaker just gives me 2 peeps and the installation window dissapears
<tgm4883> Daviey, I think you mean rogue780|mythsrv
<Daviey> sorry
<tgm4883> np
<kruuli> always happens when im about to pick my keyboard layout
<Daviey> kruuli: what is your kb layout?
<kruuli> swedish
<Daviey> Hmm. can you select a different country and see if it goes bang?
<Daviey> ie english
<rogue780|mythsrv> Daviey, it wasn't always like that was it? I seem to remember not getting warnings for doing that
<kruuli> i see you were talking about ram .. had some problems with installing only ubuntu before .. solved that buy killing some processes whlie installing from the live cd
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: yeah. around 2000 it became unecessary to add .h
<kruuli> ok will try that Daviey
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: actually VS 6.0 (1998) droppe that requirement IIRC
<tgm4883> kruuli, that was with the not enough disk space error.  Shouldn't be causing the new problems
<rogue780|mythsrv> hm. good to know
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: keep up at the back
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> kruuli: I'm not certain; but it could be because we haven't done translations to non english.
<Daviey> kruuli: But soon we will need translations.  So if your willing that would be appreciated.
<rogue780|mythsrv> anyone know of a way to access a mysql database from c++?
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: there are some great guides on google
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: we use a nice wrapper class
<kruuli> Daviey that was not the problem .. it closes the window before i get to select anything on that part
<kruuli> Daviey sure i can helt with that
<kruuli> help*
<kruuli> brb
<tgm4883> hmm, just tried what kruuli posted in my VM, I can't reproduce that problem (I did have the same problem with the new linux kernel, but only when running with 256MB ram, upped to 512 problem went away)  With 256, I also kept crashing when trying to partition the HD
<tgm4883> Perhaps it is certain options he is selecting
<rogue780|mythsrv> brb.
<rogue780|mythsrv> Daviey, do you use mysql++? I'm trying to, but having lots of errors with includes
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: sorry we use an internal wrapper that is the mutts nuts; but i can't share it
<Daviey> sorry
<rogue780|mythsrv> 'tis ok
<rogue780|mythsrv> Daviey, worry not. with a few "-I" options with g++ I was able to get everything to link correctly
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: great
<rogue780|mythsrv> I hope people don't mind all the off-topic I bring in here...oh well
<tgm4883> Hmm, it seems 256MB isn't enough memory to apt-get upgrade and run the installed
<tgm4883> installer
<laga> no worries ;)
<rogue780|mythsrv> back on topic though... superm1, I've been doing some preliminary work on the gdm screen
<tgm4883> although this problem should disappear with the release version, providing they install before an upgrade
<kruuli> tgm4883 so the ram is the problem? :/
<kruuli> cant i make a bigger swap or plugin a usb memory stick or something? :p
<tgm4883> I think so, I dont think there is enough to do the apt-get upgrade AND the install
<tgm4883> there should be some workarounds though
<tgm4883> and im looking into it
<kruuli> sounds great mate!
<kruuli> ill do some digging aswell
<tgm4883> ok, look for some things such as creating and mounting a swap partition in a live environment
<kruuli> when i did my ubuntu install it also ran out of memory but i killed some processes to solve it
<kruuli> you cant do something like that with mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> i dont think that there are any extra processes to kill
<tgm4883> most is removed already
<kruuli> ah i see
<kruuli> is there a way to download the iso file with the updates on it?
<kruuli> an updated mythbuntu iso
<tgm4883> there isn't one built yet
<tgm4883> although I may have found a solution
<kruuli> sweet :D
<tgm4883> ok, im not sure if this will work or not but its worth a shot
<tgm4883> after you do the apt-get upgrade it should install the updates, except for the new kernel
<tgm4883> after that, do sudo apt-get clean
<tgm4883> that will free some space for you
<tgm4883> then try the install
<tgm4883> if it still doesn't work, let me know all the options you select so i can do exactly what your doing (minus the same hardware)
<superm1_> kruuli, you there still?
<superm1_> I should have a solution for you
<tgm4883> even better
<kruuli> ok will give it a try tgm4883
<superm1_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubiquity ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<superm1_> rather than the sudo apt-get upgrade
<tgm4883> kruuli, do that ^^
<superm1_> because there was an Ubuntu security updates since then, and its too big to extract in the env
<superm1_> so you can just skip it for now
<kruuli> oh ok .. give me a sec ill give it a try
<superm1_> k
<superm1_> rogue780|mythsrv, yo uhere
<kruuli> i should still do the sudo apt-get update? and after that sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubiquity ubiquity-frontend-gtk ?
<kruuli> superm1?
<superm1_> sudo apt-get update
<superm1_> followed by that second command
<superm1_> correct
<kruuli> k thanks
<DaveMorris> superm1 if we've fixed the bug in the installer, can we put a new iso on the site?
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, I think were waiting on one or two more things to happen first
<superm1_> rogue780|mythsrv, I was going to say get too far into it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-June/001708.html
<superm1_> DaveMorris, ideally i'd like to see the metapackages ready first
<superm1_> and some other preliminary work on proprietary drivers ready too
<kruuli> everything has gone well so far .. lets see if i make it past 83% on the install this time :)
<kruuli> hum stuck at 15% atm as when i did a clean ubuntu install .. prolly the memory again .. gonna wait a while see if its just a hickup
<kruuli> maybe i should face facts .. need more ram :p
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, I have been thinking about your web-myth-setup.  How would one install mythbuntu on this system in the first place?
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 its not for installing, but managing and updating it once its installed
<DaveMorris> ie when you add a new tuner card
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> that makes sense
<kruuli> bah stuck at 15% ..any helpful thoughts superm1 ?
<kruuli> or anyone else for that matter
<tgm4883> crucial.com?
<tgm4883> i'd wait and try the new iso when it comes out first though
<kruuli> hehe yeah ill do that .. thank you tgm4883 and superm1 for your help! :)
<DaveMorris> kruuli: thanks for using the alpha
<kruuli> ill check the site everyday for an update!
<kruuli> hehe np DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> superm1 we have a mailing list setup yet?  If now open a bug in lp about ISO releases, then we can sign up to it.  And you just post a comment each time a new ISO is released
<tgm4883> superm1_, I was thinking about our need for mirrors, and wondered if we should contact osuosl.org
<tgm4883> since they are an ubuntu mirror, and fans of mythtv
<kruuli> if you need any swedish translations let me know .. ill idle here atleast until i got everything sorted :>
<Daviey> kruuli: it won't be for weeks.  But please pop back.  I'm sure it would be appreciated
<kruuli> Daviey np ill stick around :)
<superm1_> tgm4883, I think the more mirrors the better
<superm1_> kruuli, when you get stuck at 15%, what happens?
<superm1_> system is frozen?
<superm1_> or what?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_ true, but how many do we have now?
<superm1_> well just mythbuntu.org, but there was interest on the mythtv mailing list sometime back to help mirror packages too
<Daviey> superm1_: kruuli gave me an idea.. we need to start thinking about using rosetta
<superm1_> Daviey, do you know how to use it?
<superm1_> or how to merge rosetta changes in properly?
<Daviey> superm1_: nope - only been on user end of it
<Daviey> translating wacky US English into proper english
<superm1_> lol
<superm1_> thats not translating
<Daviey> get's me karma :)
<superm1_> and is my english that wacky?
<tgm4883_laptop> lol wacky US English
* Daviey re-reads the CoC before replying
<Daviey> naa it's fine :)
<kruuli> superm1 i installd ubuntu before this and got the same problem .. it runs out of memory when checking the filesystem at 15% .. solved it by killing some processes in ubuntu
<kruuli> and yeah it freezes cant even move my mouse
<kruuli> woot did a cold reboot and now im past the magic 15% :D
<kruuli> if i get past the 83% mark we have a new record people! \o/
<DaveMorris> superm1 we have a mailing list setup yet?  If now open a bug in lp about ISO releases, then we can sign up to it.  And you just post a comment each time a new ISO is released
<Daviey> mythbuntu ISO being a big bug, with comments added regarding release status?
<Daviey> :/
<DaveMorris> yeah, like whats been added etc, refering to the bugs that have been fixed in each release
* Daviey isn't convinced
<DaveMorris> till we have a mailing list sorted
<kruuli> bah .. got the same bug a 83% https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/119055 :/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119055 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu crashes on  first installation" [High,Fix released] 
<Daviey> DaveMorris: I see where your heading; but i think 'bug' is the wrong place
<Daviey> I think it might be worth giving imbrandon a cookie, and asking him to install mailman
<Daviey> then we can have announce-list@mythbuntu.org etc
<DaveMorris> it would, but a LP bug takes 60 secs
<Daviey> DaveMorris: We could add a wiki-page then people can subscribe to that..
<Daviey> I somehow feel uncomfortable with the whole project being a 'bug' :)
<DaveMorris> so do I, I'm just thinking of 'hack' work arounds till we have a mailing list
<DaveMorris> brb
<superm1_> kruuli, if ubiquity is updated before you launch it, you shouldnt be getting that bug
<superm1_> could you look a little closer at it
<superm1_> or possibly post the output in a pastebin?
<superm1_> Daviey, is an announce list necessary though, i mean RSS feeds can suffice
<DaveMorris> hmmm I don't get any sound in mythtv if I have rhythmbox paused
<superm1_> DaveMorris, well dont pause rhythmbox :)
<DaveMorris> there is no stop button!
<superm1_> DaveMorris, no response on the mailing list yet.  I poked last night about it
<superm1_> DaveMorris, are you using ALSA for myth, or OSS?
<DaveMorris> not sure
<superm1_> woah
<Daviey> superm1_: don't think it is really necessary
<superm1_> sabdfl himself responded to me
<superm1_> about the mailing lists
<superm1_> Just FYI, we will have mailing lists in LP within six months, which should make a lot of this simpler. Any team will be able to have its own list.
<superm1_> not that it improves the situation any :)
<Daviey> superm1_: but i would like developers@mythbuntu.org for communication
<superm1_> did imbrandon set up multiple alias for voyager?
<superm1_> so that we could do a makeshift mailing list like that?
<kruuli> superm1 ill give it another try and copy the log dunno what a pastebin is :p
<superm1_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1_> in the env you can open up firefox, and then pastebin the output there
<superm1_> to tat website
<superm1_> and post the url in here
<superm1_> thanks for giving this a shot so much kruuli
<superm1_> i anticipate that this is directly related to the lack of ram
<Daviey> superm1_: i didn't hear back from imbrandon; so i assume not yet
<superm1_> perhaps for you the ideal way to do this is this:
<superm1_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubiquity ubiquity-frontend-gtk -y && sudo apt-get clean
<superm1_> so that the downloaded binaries dont fill up the ram drive other than their installed form
<kruuli> superm1 yeah np just wanna get it up and running and if it can help someone on the way thats just great :)
<kruuli> kk will try that line as soon as the live cd has booted
<superm1_> kruuli, what options did you choose when you had tried before?  advanced install i'd guess?
<kruuli> superm1 tryed em both
<kruuli> advanced with as little as video music and gallery
<kruuli> and the standard
<superm1_> well after ubiquity is updated, all of the types should work as expected
<kruuli> stuck at 15%
<superm1_> OK
<superm1_> you can kill several services
<superm1_> apache2 mythtv-backend mysql
<superm1_> are all running on alpha 1 disks
<superm1_> later disks don't start them
<superm1_> (better yet: won't start them: later disks haven't been made yet :))
<superm1_> you can stop each of them via the respective init script (sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop && sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop)
<kruuli> ok nice! :) will try that
<kruuli> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411642
<kruuli> other people seems to have the same problem with limited ram
<superm1_> but nothing in terms of feasible solutions
<superm1_> well if nothing else you are helping define the minimum requirements for mythbuntu :)
<DaveMorris> superm1my backend is a 400mhz box
<DaveMorris> sorry 450
<superm1_> DaveMorris, mine is a 700 or so too
<superm1_> if we're going to have to cover an alternate install - this is going to be a lot more difficult than anticipated.  i think an alternate install disk will have to be put off for a while
<superm1_> gutsy+1 if anything
<kruuli> superm1 haha thats great! ... i think :>
<DaveMorris> superm1 its easy, normal install which them pulls down everything else on the 1st boot up
<superm1_> well not if you cant launch the live env though DaveMorris
<tgm4883> if we could install the live environment to disk....
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-12
<superm1_> tgm4883, thats essentially what we are doing with ubiquity
<DaveMorris> the advantage of the alt is needing less ram
<superm1_> is installing that env to disk, and then taking out whats not needed
<tgm4883> or have an alternate install in the boot up menu that requires the user to create and mount a swap partition
<superm1_> oh thats a possibility
<superm1_> well actually its a little known fact, but linux can use swapfiles
<superm1_> so if they are given the option to create a swapfile on a mountable writable disk
<tgm4883> in ubiquity?
<tgm4883> or would that have to be earlier
<superm1_> well as a boot option, Start or Install Mythbuntu (W/ swap file)
<superm1_> or something to that effect
<superm1_> and when that option is chosen, once the live env starts, open up a gui that chooses somewhere to put the swapfile
<superm1_> from the avail partitions on usb drives, hard drives, etc
<tgm4883> question, where are you putting the swap file on the hard drive?  wouldn't that mess with the mythbuntu partitioning?
<superm1_> oh good point
<tgm4883> where as a swap partition could be used by the live env, then kept as the swap partition for mythbuntu
<superm1_> so it'd have to be somewhere that is not being used to install
<superm1_> but that assumes that you come in with a swap partition already there
<tgm4883> true, unless you can do that from the live env, or have an alt install method that loads the alt partition manager, then the live env
<tgm4883> Ideally, if the partitioning was first, then the swap partition could be used in all installs
<tgm4883> some sort of mounting of the swap partition in the live env
<superm1_> the swap can be of use to the live frontend too though
<superm1_> the alt partition manager is being removed from the next ubiquity version
<superm1_> that i need to merge with
<tgm4883> is it possible to have ubiquity make a swap partition and then shift everything to that instead of the ramdisk?
<superm1_> if so, thats gonna be tough
<kruuli> dunno but cant you put the swap on a usb stick? most people got one laying around .. but im just pulling stuff out of my ass .. so dont know if its even possible? :p
<superm1_> kruuli, that's what I was thinking
<superm1_> would be a good idea
<superm1_> you can
<kruuli> oh cool ^^
<tgm4883> that would work
<superm1_> kruuli, hopefully we dont have to come to that though, I anticipate a vanilla ISO that isn't launching these extra services and needing to upgrade apps will be much better
<superm1_> and more apt to fit in that little 256 MB
<superm1_> especially since we're not starting the gnome bloat
<tgm4883> once final, installing should be able to be done without updating first
<tgm4883> so this may be a moo point?
<DaveMorris> could we offer the chance to have gnome for the dm when they are installing?
<superm1_> DaveMorris, in the current incarnation, that would be very difficult
<superm1_> because adding anything to the install is less straightforward than one would hope
<DaveMorris> I mean they pull them down from the web
<kruuli> hell yeah! past 83% now! :DD
<superm1_> I wonder how big the disk would be if it included ubuntu-desktop
<superm1_> kruuli,  :)
<tgm4883> why would you want gnome?  unless were also adding more options to the type of machine (ie desktop, frontend, backend)
<superm1_> tgm4883, that'd be the reason i see
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 some people just prefer gnome
<DaveMorris> some people prefer kde
<superm1_> we could offer on a DVD possibly
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, true, but on a mythtv system without a desktop?
<DaveMorris> for configuring etc
<DaveMorris> I exit out of mythtv to play music at parties with xmms
<superm1_> oh see we use mythvideo and VLC with playlists
<superm1_> for our parties
<superm1_> we have some 250 music videos that are cycled through
* DaveMorris has over 4k songs ripped from the CD's I own
<DaveMorris> and mythmusic sucks as UI for that
<superm1_> indeed
<DaveMorris> and I like the way you can find a song in xmms and press 'Q' which then queues it to play.  And if someone keeps on manually selecting songs to play it stays in the queue
<superm1_> you might look into amarok though for managing that at parties
<superm1_> its got a bit nicer of an interface for people to handle
<DaveMorris> on a 23" PAL screen?
<superm1_> and that way they can "search" for artists
<superm1_> oh ya
<DaveMorris> rhythbox is un usable on it
<superm1_> bump up the DPI
<superm1_> and font sizes
<superm1_> and its surely doable
<DaveMorris> oh, I can see it, its just coz the font it big, so the actuall UI ends up twice the size of my screen
<superm1_> amarok is pretty customizable when it comes to UI though
<superm1_> you should at least give it a look
<DaveMorris> I will do
<kruuli> sweet!
<kruuli> mythbuntu is now up and running! :D
<superm1_> yay :)
<kruuli> <-- happy camper
<kruuli> thanks again yall for all the help you provided
<kruuli> ill hit the sack for now and start the configuration tomorrow :D
<superm1_> kruuli, thanks for your input in getting things going here
<superm1_> kruuli, you should start do it now actually
<kruuli> why is that? :o
<superm1_> its not necessairly straightforward to get into
<superm1_> after the first time its launched
<superm1_> in mythbuntu's current incarnation
<kruuli> oh ok .. theres noway to start that guide again?
<superm1_> well i guess its not too bad, just you have to exit the frontend and then login to the regular session
<superm1_> with the user you created
<superm1_> and open mythtv-setup from that
<kruuli> ok how do i exit the frontend?
<superm1_> escape
<superm1_> and then pick exit
<kruuli> (better take notes right away cuz im prolly gonna need to go thru the guide again) :p
<kruuli> oh ok and then just login again with my mythuser.. how do i start the mythsetup again?
<superm1_> login with the user you created during install, not 'mythtv'
<superm1_> there is an icon on the desktop
<superm1_> for it
<superm1_> it will stop the backend, open setup for you
<kruuli> i see .. sweet will try it right away
<superm1_> its kinda hard to come up with a cleaner way to do things than that
<superm1_> but mythtv-setup's launch is going to be moved into ubiquity once i sort some other bugs
<kruuli> think that is pretty strait forward tbh :)
<superm1_> well what do i know :)
<superm1_> bug 93774
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93774 in mythtv "mythtv-setup scan only finds channels when it already has 'transports' defined" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93774
<superm1_> DaveMorris, is that fixed in 0.20-fixes?
<superm1_> or just head
<DaveMorris> I assume fixes since it was fixed a while ago
<superm1_> Ok i'll close it up
<ubotu> New bug: #102964 in mythtv "Waited too long for video out to pause" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102964
<ubotu> New bug: #109950 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-database configuration cannot connect to MySQL database" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109950
<DaveMorris> night all
<superm1_> night DaveMorris
<kruuli> nn DaveMorris
<ubotu> New bug: #93774 in mythtv "mythtv-setup scan only finds channels when it already has 'transports' defined" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93774
<kruuli> everything seems to be working just fine
<kruuli> gonna get some sleep now
<superm1_> cool
<kruuli> thanks again! :)
<superm1_> night kruuli
<superm1_> glad things worked out well for you
<kruuli> nn mate
<kruuli> yeah me 2 :p
<imbrandon> superm1, Daviey , i'll do the multi alias tonight while i'm at work
<imbrandon> ( e.g. in the next ~3 hours  )
<imbrandon> shouldent be that hard
<superm1> imbrandon, great
<superm1> that will at least give us something while canonical tries to sort this mailing list business
<superm1> mdke sent an email around to jono elmo and sabdfl, but i'm not sure whats coming of it
<OpenMedia> Whats the multi alias?
<superm1> OpenMedia, for a make shift mailing list
<superm1> until canonical gets ours sorted out
<OpenMedia> Ah..
<OpenMedia> So who is going to be at Ubuntu Live?  Bit pricey from NZ but i'm trying to organise it
<superm1> I will be :)
<superm1> i'll be talking at the Ubuntu talk
<superm1> for mythtv
<OpenMedia> One reason we want to attend
<superm1> imbrandon and keescook will both be there too
<superm1> so much to possibly talk about, still have to sort out the presentation
<CDG52> any idea why mythbuntu would reboot after it loads frontend? i got it fully installed on one hd but i ran out of space
<superm1> CDG52, yes
<CDG52> so i installed it on a 20gb drive i got it to configure and right after config it reboots and now everytime it utrns on it reboots
<CDG52> o?
<CDG52> whys it rebooting?
<superm1> if the drive is filled, it can't write out the theme cache to ~/.mythtv
<superm1> so it would kill mythfrontend
<CDG52> so it reboots?
<CDG52> err
<superm1> and restart X
<superm1> but not 'reboot'
<CDG52> i dont think the drive is failing
<CDG52> but it is old
<CDG52> heck the other drive was older it was a 1.5gb
<CDG52> atleast i stuck a 20gb in it
<superm1> i cant believe you got away with the 1.5 as long as you did :)
<CDG52> haha
<CDG52> hey it lasted a whole 10mins of tv!
<CDG52> lol
<CDG52> then it frooze
<CDG52> >_<
<superm1> CDG52, what kind of video card do you have in there right now?
<CDG52> um whatever this compaq came with
<CDG52> i suppose it would be a built in intel video
<superm1> ah okay
<CDG52> why?
<superm1> well i was going to say if you have an nvidia or ati - you should at least turn on proprietary drivers
<CDG52> yeah
<CDG52> i think i had it
<CDG52> hmm so is there anyway i can atleast get the backend to start without the front or does that require a new install
<CDG52> because i just found a windows front end that i could use
<superm1> the backend does start when the pc starts
<CDG52> but xreboots
<CDG52> which makes the computers screen black
<CDG52> and leaves me screwed
<superm1> its every time, so its like an endless reboot cycle?
<CDG52> every time i turn it on
<CDG52> once xrestarts it just sits there
<CDG52> pretends to be running
<superm1> but doesnt reboot
<superm1> just sits at that blank screen?
<CDG52> not exactly sure
<CDG52> every time i reboot it does the same thing also
<superm1> could you hit CTRL-ALT-F1
<superm1> and see if you get a prompt
<CDG52> so for all i know is it is rebooted
<CDG52> ok let me boot it up
<superm1> can at least login and see where things are sitting
<CDG52> what do you mean
<superm1> if you hit ctrl alt f1 and get a prompt
<superm1> you can login there
<CDG52> o yeah
<CDG52> it shows it
<CDG52> wow
<superm1> and see what processes are still running
<CDG52> lol
<superm1> and what the Xorg.0.log says
<CDG52> if you could remind me where that is
<CDG52> its in /etc/X11/xorg
<CDG52> ?
<superm1> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CDG52> ah is that different from ubuntu?
<superm1> Nope
<superm1> same thing
<CDG52> weird
<superm1> /etc/X11 has your xorg.conf
<CDG52> o wait right
<superm1> that has the settings for X
<CDG52> says font paths arnt there
<CDG52> says X11/fonts/misc is gone
<CDG52> same with cyrillic
<CDG52> and Type1
<superm1> those shouldnt be show stopping
<superm1> though for starting X
<CDG52> hmm
<CDG52> i couldnt find anything and thats the last error
<superm1> checkout /home/mythtv/.xsession-errors
<superm1> and see if that says anything informative
<CDG52> ok
<CDG52> i/o warning: failed to load external entity " debain-menu.xml"
<CDG52> i shortened that
<superm1> thats ok
<superm1> thats normaly
<superm1> there
<CDG52> same with rc.xml
<superm1> still not a big deal
<superm1> nothing about mythfrontend crashing
<CDG52> ok
<superm1> because no ram
<superm1> or disk space or anythign like that?
<CDG52> database scheme upgrade failed, unlocking?
<superm1> that could possibly be it
<CDG52> how would i stop that?
<superm1> well that sounds like some level of corruption right in the database
<superm1> if it couldnt upgrade the schema
<superm1> which can be caused by a variety of things
<superm1> this wasnt the disk that filled up right?
<CDG52> correct
<CDG52> this is a newly formated 20gb
<CDG52> old drive but just formated it
<superm1> you might have hit the really random bug that we have noticed on the forums where there is sometimes a database corruption
<superm1> for no particular reason
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> lol
<CDG52> so anyway to redo the database?
<superm1> from that console, sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0 mythtv-database && sudo apt-get install mythtv
<CDG52> ugh lots of typing
<superm1> it will ask you to drop the database, which you just say okay
<superm1> then remove /home/mythtv/.mythtv and restart the comp
<superm1> it will ask you to redo mythtv-setup
<CDG52> mine said nothing
<superm1> which
<CDG52> it asked for a password then showed the new line thing for my user
<superm1> try that as two commands
<superm1> sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0 mythtv-database
<superm1> followed by
<superm1> sudo apt-get install mythtv
<CDG52> u wouldnt know hte rootpassword?
<superm1> if you'ld like to become root, then just sudo su
<CDG52> i tired
<CDG52> that didnt work
<CDG52> lol
<superm1> your logged in as the user created during install right?
<CDG52> yup
<CDG52> all it does it push me back into that user
<CDG52> if i logout
<CDG52> and tyupe in root
<CDG52> and hit enter for password
<CDG52> it says login incorrect
<superm1> you cant do that,
<superm1> the root password isnt setup on ubuntu
<superm1> just do the command as sudo
<superm1> sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0 mythtv-database
<superm1> and see if it is handled that way (without worrying about the fact that you can't sudo su)
<CDG52> its printing no output
<superm1> that's really really strange
<CDG52> your telling me
<CDG52> i tried sudo reboot
<CDG52> and still nothing
<CDG52> didnt even reboot
<CDG52> lol
<superm1> type groups
<superm1> and see what groups it says your in
<CDG52> user adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner powerdev mythtv lpadmin admin
<superm1> well your in admin
<superm1> thats the one that can sudo
<CDG52> yeah
<superm1> type whoami
<superm1> does your regular username come up?
<CDG52> eh im gonna do safemode ubuntu
<CDG52> or as its called recovery
<CDG52> this is working
<superm1> OK
<superm1> really odd stuff there though
<CDG52> yeah
<CDG52> um install mythtv
<CDG52> doesnt work it says already done
<CDG52> o wops
<CDG52> it says package not avalible
<CDG52> lol
<superm1> do you not have network in recovery mode?
<CDG52> i do have it
<CDG52> i just did a apt-get update
<CDG52> hmm some upgrades
<CDG52> ill install those then try it again
<superm1> ok
<CDG52> ok it worked
<CDG52> its installing now
<superm1> good good
<CDG52> hey got a question about irc
<CDG52> idk if you know
<CDG52> any idea how to get chanserv to sit in ur room to keep it alive?
<CDG52> like this room
<superm1> you have to request it from the freenode guys
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> i was wondering that
<CDG52> ugh setup again
<superm1> and getting things like ubotu and ubuntulog need to be requested from the Ubuntu Ops
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> hey quess what happened again
<CDG52> lol
<CDG52> after the setup
<superm1> you didnt go through all the steps again
<superm1> and things didnt come up?
<CDG52> i did
<CDG52> iwent through the 3 page setup thing
<CDG52> and it said strange
<CDG52> on one of the windows while filing the database
<CDG52> then it asked me to do it again
<CDG52> i went through it
<CDG52> and i took me to a blackscreen
<superm1> i really wonder what this black screen is all about for you, whats really happening on it
<CDG52> no idea
<CDG52> ok so new issues
<CDG52> log says
<OpenMedia> Can you press Alt+Tab on the back screen and pull up other windows?
<CDG52> mythtv @ localhost
<CDG52> denied access
<OpenMedia> Has your machine changed name since it booted?
<CDG52> no alt-tab
<CDG52> nope
<OpenMedia> Sounds like an X permission issue
<superm1> when you removed mysql-server-5.0, you did drop the database right
<superm1> when it asked you to
<CDG52> i did everything yo usaid
<CDG52> followed what you siad
<superm1> well i'm about pretty confused here then what it could be.
<CDG52> hmm yeah
<CDG52> i would just burn a new cd and reinstall it
<CDG52> but im out of cd's
<superm1> perhaps atm, it might be better to just use a regular ubuntu install - and mythtv on top of it
<CDG52> haha
<superm1> until we have some other things sorted out with mythbuntu
<CDG52> yeah
<superm1> because your using about as bleeding edge as it gets with the stuff we're working on
<CDG52> ever hear of tvtime?
<superm1> yes
<CDG52> any good for just casual tv watching not recording?
<superm1> can't say i've ever used it myself, but i have heard that it does the purpose intended well
<superm1> none of my cards were ever supported by it
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> think my old one would be?
<superm1> it should be actually
<CDG52> o goodie
<CDG52> well i think im gonna get ubuntu with tvtime and try out mythtv also
<CDG52> but i do want to test out mythbuntu
<CDG52> as much as i can
<CDG52> if only i had a way to send you all my logs whenever something happens
<superm1> CDG52, if nothing else, put our RSS feed in your reader
<superm1> thats a very good idea
<CDG52> you could know exactly what is going on with this issue
<superm1> i'll throw a spec together for that
<superm1> a script that will gather all info and send it via sendmail or something to that effect
<CDG52> i know thers some program out there already which dumps your hardware to a file
<CDG52> yeah
<CDG52> could help you
<superm1> lshw can do it, but I think logs are the most relevant thing here
<CDG52> im willing ot try this out on many box's
<superm1> awesome.  once we have the next ISO all ready, that will help us immensely
<CDG52> yeah
<CDG52> what is the rss?
<CDG52> i dont see it on the site
<superm1> there we go, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/gathersysteminfo
<superm1> there is here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/rss.xml
<CDG52> o by the way
<CDG52> in the installer
<CDG52> there is a big time issue
<CDG52> when you go to pick your time
<superm1> yea
<superm1> what happens?
<CDG52> it applies the timezone twice it apears
<superm1> you sure?
<CDG52> because in ubuntu 7.4 or w.e is out it shows the same time my bios has
<CDG52> but in mythbuntu it shows it -4 hours
<CDG52> which is my timezone
<CDG52> actualy im -5 but i run in newyork time
<CDG52> which says its -4
<superm1> i'm merging a new ubiquity version atm, i'll pay attention to the timezone code as soon as i finish
<CDG52> ok
<superm1> (i've been merging it the last 2.5 hours or so: yuck)
<CDG52> unfortunitly ive never gotten into any languages like C++ or C or C#
<CDG52> only web stuff like php and some asp
<CDG52> and well VB
<CDG52> but i started with windows
<CDG52> still use it oto
<superm1> ubiquity is python, debconf, sh, and C
<CDG52> i started learning some python, and i know some sh, but have no idea about debconf and only a little C
<superm1> i've been learning python by force here in modifying ubiquity
<CDG52> ok now i have to ask
<CDG52> what is ubiquity
<CDG52> i can not find it online
<superm1> the installer
<superm1> what i've been pouring my soul into the last few weeks :)
<CDG52> o
<CDG52> weird name for an installer
<superm1> there is some history to the naming of it, but i dont know it
<superm1> its in the readme
<superm1> i think it comes from guadalinux
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> what timezone are you in
<CDG52> ?
<superm1> CST
<CDG52> ah so its not as bad for you
<CDG52> im in EST
<CDG52> and i gotta be up for work at 8
<superm1> get to bed mate :)
<superm1> i've gotta get up for work at 9 ish
<superm1> so i've got another 30-40 minutes before i should be alseep
<CDG52> yeah
<CDG52> im just waiting for ubuntu to finnish
<superm1> it will still be there in the morning :)
<CDG52> but i wont, ill be at work
<CDG52> hah
<CDG52> plus i dont need to be to awake, i sit around and make people look pritty all day on the computer
<CDG52> i work at a photo studio as a graphic editor
<CDG52> and IT
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i see
<superm1> odd mix there
<CDG52> yeah
<CDG52> well i needed to learn photoshop over the years since i do webdesign
<CDG52> and i got really good at it
<CDG52> and it was easier to get that job then an IT job
<superm1> oh they aren't at the same place
<superm1> haha
<CDG52> no they are the same place
<CDG52> once i started working they found out i was good at IT
<CDG52> so they have me do all the IT now too lol
<superm1> ah
<superm1> that works out well then
<CDG52> yup, hired me for photoshop, but they raised my pay once they found out i could be there IT
<CDG52> pay me a few more a hour and eliminate a position why not?
<superm1> works out great for you then
<CDG52> know anything about hard drives? i had one get fryed from a cpu going out on me, and the drive spins up and all but isnt noticed by the computer
<CDG52> so i think its just the logical bord
<CDG52> know of any way to tell without me getting a new logic bord?
<superm1> that is a pretty good assumption, but good luck getting a new logic board
<superm1> you would need one from an identical drive to verify
<CDG52> ebay a bad plater version lol
<superm1> i would verify that the same diagnosis occurs on another machine though
<CDG52> i have, tried it on three
<CDG52> none of them will notice it
<superm1> then I would say that board is the most likely suspect, but in order to replace it you want one from the exact same line, because of lot of servo tracking info is written into the firmware on the logic board
<laga> morning
<superm1> morning laga
<laga> ywhy does life have to be so cruel before 9 am :(
* OpenMedia hands laga a large coffee
<superm1> laga, why is it cruel?
<laga> superm1: because it's before 9 am
<laga> OpenMedia: thanks :)
<OpenMedia> No worries. Need to have a chat at some point about the Ubuntu Live talk. Trying to make it but it is a bit of a hike from Auckland
<superm1> OpenMedia, are there other things you wanted to see there?
<OpenMedia> I'd to offer a myPVR unit for a demo box.
<OpenMedia> My day job is a Linux architect and consultant. I want to see everything ;)
<superm1> OpenMedia, I'll have to talk to Andrew to double check on the hardware he is bringing, but that could prove useful :)
<OpenMedia> Just trying to organise funding. NZ$ != US$ :-(
<superm1> OpenMedia, I hear you there, even to fly a few states over is pricey for me too.  If I wasn't talking, there is no way I could justify jumping that far across the country
<laga> oh! on what subject will you be talking?
<superm1> laga, http://www.ubuntulive.com/cs/ubuntu/view/e_sess/13454
<OpenMedia> Yeah we should have taken some HW to LCA2007 as it looked a lot sexier than their demo machines :)
<superm1> LCA2k7?
<OpenMedia> LinuxConf.au
* laga yells at his ISP for being slow
<OpenMedia> Need to have another play at Mythbuntu/Feisty and the myPVR mods to knoppmyth this weekend. Got most of the code over and working.
<superm1> what sort of mods do you guys apply for your hardware to be best supported?
<laga> i'm still flabbergasted how much open source stuff is going in oregon. (former GF was from portland)
<OpenMedia> At the moment on knoppmyth quite a bit because of ALSA and NVidia. on Feisty almost nothing. Our code does all of the autoconfig for NZ TV, IR Blaster, LIRC, audio etc
<superm1> ah
<OpenMedia> Plus we have a custom MythTV build of 0.20-fixes because of the backports we need for MHEG-5, plus a bunch of DVB playback fixes
<OpenMedia> I've put in some tickets to MythTV's trac for the backports.
<OpenMedia> One other cool thing we have worked on is a web based virtual remote
<laga> OpenMedia: that's a good idea :)
<laga> OpenMedia: especially because some people got allw orked up over you making feature requests
<superm1> OpenMedia, if you get us a list of the patches you need (and the tickets they are attached to), I would be glad to add them to gutsy builds
<OpenMedia> http://www.mythtv.co.nz/mythtv/?p=30
<OpenMedia> http://www.mythtv.co.nz/mythtv/remote/index.html
<OpenMedia> We are only acting as a conduit for people who would never use a mailing list. I'm a long time developer so I understand the MythTV teams frsutration
<OpenMedia> We did a lot of work on the MythTV MHEG-5 and RedButton MHEG-5 stacks so that they work in NZ :)
<laga> heh, yep
<laga> i saw that discussion
<superm1> laga, are you coming to ULive???
<laga> superm1: no :(
<OpenMedia> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3590 - MHEG backport
<OpenMedia> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3591 - Jerky video on LiveTV
<OpenMedia> We are very interested in integrating all of our IP and tweaks as GPL additions to Mythbuntu. It basically provides a more future proofed platform for existing customers.
<laga> is it still IP if it's GPL?
<superm1> OpenMedia, I'm completely for that as well.  As we get closer and closer to other areas stabilizing, I see them as very valuable additions
<OpenMedia> Basically putting the IP into GPL.
<OpenMedia> I'd like to see much better NZ support in Mythbuntu and Mythdora, plus we have done a lot around HW testing etc.
<CDG52> hey any one have any idea why i cant pick up channels lower then 30?
<CDG52> in mythtv and tvtime i get the same deal
<CDG52> yet in windows i get them fine
<OpenMedia> Wrong tuner type selected - do you need to select us-cable?
<CDG52> thats waht i selected
<OpenMedia> Don't know enough about us tuners i'm afraid
<CDG52> darn o well thanks
<OpenMedia> Anyhow gotta bale guys. Going to get the wife to try a mythbuntu install on one of my test beds tomorrow. Should prove interesting :)
<superm1> OpenMedia, make sure you know about the update
<superm1> that you have to do upon boot
<superm1> for the installer to work
<OpenMedia> Is it on the webpage?
<superm1> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubiquity ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<superm1> it is mentioned there yes.
<superm1> under the comments at the bottom
<OpenMedia> Sweet. I'll print it off.
<superm1> I added a bug to get those two patche sets in
<superm1> next time I go around to update our packages, i'll get them in
<superm1> bug 119984
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119984 in mythtv "Add Fixes needed for NZ MHEG-5 support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119984
<OpenMedia> Cheers. I've a couple of other odd ones I need to look at. If you are ok i'll look at adding them to Launchpad myself.
<superm1> Sure go for it.
<OpenMedia> NIght all
<superm1> If you can link them to the upstream bugs too, thats ideal
<superm1> night OpenMedia
<OpenMedia> No worries
<superm1> CDG52, you can't pick up channels lower than 30??
<superm1> thats very bizarre
<ubotu> New bug: #119984 in mythtv "Add Fixes needed for NZ MHEG-5 support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119984
<superm1> laga, about a lot of open source stuff going on in portland, I dont get it either
<superm1> why couldnt they say chose Chicago.  would have been much more centralized
<superm1> (and convenient for me :))
<laga> superm1: heh
<laga> or, well, germany. ;)
<laga> well, we have lots of open source stuff here.
<laga> superm1: mythtv.org is hosted in portland, too
<laga> at the open source labs
<superm1> but that would mean that i had to sort out my passport mess and jump over that pond inbetween here and europe
<laga> heh
<laga> i guess it's easier to come here than to go to the US
<laga> i was supposed to come to the US this summer, but $things didn_'t work out too well ;)
<superm1> oh where were you going to come?
<laga> oregon
<superm1> ah hence the "former" GF
<superm1> thing
<laga> heh, yep
<superm1> Daviey, ping
<superm1> laga, about what time does Daviey usually show up?
<superm1> ... i dont want to stay up too much later
<laga> yesterday, he showed up at 5pm my time
<superm1> pm?
<laga> it's 9am here now. go figure & good night :)
<superm1> man.
* laga gets confused by nfsv4 and decides to use nfsv3 again
<superm1> why is v4 confusing?
<laga> because i'm too tired to read the documentation properly, to be honest. and this guide i have found doesn't explain what it tells me to do so i'd rather not break my system :)=
<superm1> ah
<laga> hey, at least i admit that i'm too lazy to read the docs. ;)
<DaveMorris> superm1: he might show up after 9 when he gets to work, but go to bed ;)
<superm1> mornin DaveMorris :)
<superm1> okay okay....
* laga sighs
<laga> now i remember
<laga> nfs-kernel-server doesn't properly support UID mapping. nfs-user-server doesn't support large files.
<laga> time for nfsv4.
<Daviey> guess i missed superm1_bed then
<Daviey> :(
<DaveMorris> What vm software do people use for testing mythbuntu?  So I can grab some screen shots etc
<Daviey> DaveMorris: for usability use either vmplayer or virtualbox (deb on site)
<DaveMorris> which is foss?
<Daviey> virtualbox
<DaveMorris> cheers
<Daviey> or qemu - but virtualbox is nice
<laga> virtualbox is not completely FOSS
<Daviey> laga: can be
<laga> yup
<Daviey> depenends if you build from source or debs
<laga> but then it's not as nice anymore :)
<Daviey> still nicer interface than qemu imo
<laga> yup
<laga> and faster, although kqemu helps a lot
<Daviey> AIUI virtualbox is built on qemu
<Daviey> @ my local lug a guy benchmarked the various options.  Wasn't much in it IIRC
<DaveMorris> I'll give virtuialbox a go then, I wanna grab screen shots for the install docs etc
<DaveMorris> Daviey: what was the hardware though?
<DaveMorris> got a url for the results?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: ask popey
* DaveMorris still needs to write his slides for his LUG presentation
<Daviey> DaveMorris: everybody will point and laugh, you know that?
<DaveMorris> [rant]  why dosen't the update manager pull down the nvidia kernel module when ever I update my kernel, ffs it breaks on everytime[/rant] 
<laga> Daviey: mean!
<DaveMorris> I'm unsure of how technical to make the content :/
<Daviey> DaveMorris: get this - i've had two kernel upgrades go bang on my laptop.  Both discovered when i turned on the lappy at the lug.  Makes you look like a right plonker
<Daviey> DaveMorris: think of your audience
<Daviey> will most know even what a cluster is?
* DaveMorris thinks taking laptops to LUG's is like a cock measuring contest
<Daviey> It is. and my laptop has a numeric keyboard
<Daviey> :)
<laga> heh
<Daviey> DaveMorris: don't you guys take computers?
<DaveMorris> Daviey: good point, Laga my talk is on "Low Cost Linux Clusters for Graphical Rendering"
<Daviey> That's what our revolve around.  Everybody sitting behind a computer
<DaveMorris> yeah around 1/2 the people do.  But they don't need them so I can't really see the point
<DaveMorris> I leave mine at home (well it is old, but it does work)
* Daviey brought down the switch that everybody was connected to last time
<DaveMorris> I suppose I should give a small bit of background for clusters and graphical rendering
<Daviey> Yes!
<Daviey> and distributed compiling
<DaveMorris> it dosen't use distributed compiling
<DaveMorris> why would it use that?
<Daviey> I don't follow?
<DaveMorris> compiling is when you build a program
<DaveMorris> did you mean distibuted rendering
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> i mean distributing the build over multiple hosts
<Daviey> can shave huge amounts of time on a large compile
<DaveMorris> we don't do that, you able to change a scons file to build on a cluster?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: look at 'distcc'  -  uses the standard gcc compiler, and the local os / archetecture doesn't matter.  Ie Windows & Mac can be used to build linux biniaries
<Daviey> You can use a cluster, but distcc just sits as a daemon on a machine that sends/recives jobs
<spoky99> hi all
<DaveMorris> hey spoky99
<spoky99> hi Dave
<spoky99> i post in my old bug (119055) the attempt with vmware
<spoky99> I'm really don't in able to install mythbubtu :)
<spoky99> what time is there?
<rogue780|mythsrv> 934
<rogue780|mythsrv> I hate PT tests.
<spoky99> what is PT tests?
<spoky99> (there is 3.45 PM)
<spoky99> (here is 3.45 PM)
<superm1_bed> spoky99, inside that VM did you actually update ubiquity
<superm1_bed> before running?
<superm1> Daviey, you came on like 30-40 min after i went to bed :)
<laga> morning superm1
<superm1> morning laga
<spoky99> hi superm1
<superm1> hi spoky99
<spoky99> i post in my old bug (119055) the attempt with vmware
<superm1> yes I saw, but that output is characteristic of not running the ubiquity update
<spoky99> superm1: don't work
<superm1> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubiquity ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<superm1> from within the VM before running ubiquity
<spoky99> superm1: before select the installation into the desktop?
<superm1> correct
<spoky99> ok!
<spoky99> i try!
<spoky99> :D
<superm1> if you right click the desktop, you can open a terminal
<superm1> and do it from there
<spoky99> yess I know!
<a5benwillis> superm1: Ping
<superm1> Hi a5benwillis
<a5benwillis> hi! anything new with mythbuntu?
<spoky99> I could configure every time the ssh and the static ip, whithout this.. I could not go out from my net
<superm1> a5benwillis, lots of activity happening on my part, but nothing publicly released
<superm1> since alpha1
<a5benwillis> ah, I have alpha, just wondered if there were any new releases to try yet.
<superm1> a5benwillis, waiting on hitting a few milestones before doing so
<superm1> the next one is going to have to be 7.10 based though
<spoky99> superm1: all is going well :D without error!!
<spoky99> superm1: can I try to install in the same way also into the real desktop?
<superm1> Yes spoky99
<spoky99> many thaks!!
<superm1> :)
<spoky99> :)
<spoky99> superm1: don't start, mybe is a problem whith the dvdreader, (is one benQ model 1650V)  I cange with one normal CDrom reader
<spoky99> superm1: the strange think is that is one machine that I use for the tests, and is the first time that don't work
<spoky99> superm1: don't start, mybe is a problem whith the dvdreader, (is one benQ model 1650V)  I cange with one normal CDrom reader
<spoky99> superm1: don't start, mybe is a problem whith the dvdreader, (is one benQ model 1650V)  I cange with one normal CDrom reader
<spoky99> opss
<superm1_> spoky99, i'd anticipate it to be troubles with that reader if anything
<spoky99> now... I had a problem with apt-get install --reinstall ubiquity ubiquity-frontend-gtk  :D
<spoky99> non one thing goes weel :D
<superm1_> spoky99, make sure to apt-get update first
<spoky99> I make it from the machine
<spoky99> now via ssh
<spoky99> superm1: I made a mistake.. was open the first installation windows :(
<spoky99> superm1: often I don't read all the line of the error, I'm lazy and.. is in english, is not easy for me! :D
<superm1_> spoky99, well with next build this shouldnt be an issue hopefully
<spoky99> superm1: I hope that I helped you!
<spoky99> superm1: it work! with the cd work!! :D
<spoky99>  thanks!
<superm1_> np
<superm1_> Daviey, pingggg
<Daviey> superm1_: pong
<Daviey> superm1_: but be fast :) hometime \o/
<superm1_> Daviey, I synced to the upstream ubiquity
<superm1_> erg merged
<Daviey> wow
<superm1_> we can no longer build 7.04 images now
<Daviey> and it just worked?
<Daviey> any issues
<superm1_> well just worked... haha
<Daviey> gutsy all the way?
<superm1_> it took 4 hours to merge our changes
<superm1_> to the new version
<Daviey> superm1_: good effort!
<superm1_> the new version depends on a bunch of gutsy stuff though
<superm1_> so there is no way we can build the 7.04 images anymore
<superm1_> and 7.10 images can't be built because I've come across VLC and transcode being broken in gutsy
<Daviey> vlc and transcode should be dropped until fixed then :)
<Daviey> neither are vital to a build
<superm1_> well if only that was possible
<superm1_> transcode is
<Daviey> is it?
<Daviey> for a User Job?
<superm1_> its a dependency of mythtv-backend
<superm1_> and mytharchive
<superm1_> and mythtv-transcode-utils
<Daviey> ah, yes of course
<Daviey> If it's causing major problems; will feisty version slot in for now?
<superm1_> unfortunately no
<superm1_> I think i'll have resolutions for both of them though, it appears they just need a minor fix in gutsy
<Daviey> cool.
<Daviey> anyway ttfn - be back in 1-2 hrs
<superm1_> ok
<superm1_> later
<spoky99> hi all
<rikishinov> hi guys
<superm1_> hi rikishinov
<rikishinov> can you give any pointers how to get some pictures, which I made for the mythbuntu, reviewed?
<superm1_> rikishinov, some pictures, as in artwork?
<rikishinov> yes, I made logo for the project, and would like to share it with others, and get some feedback maybe..
<superm1_> rikishinov, post it somewhere, and provide a url in here
<superm1_> we can all look it over
<rikishinov> superm1_, I managed to get some stuff to http://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mytbuntuxc2.png
<rikishinov> superm1_, ...any thoughts?
<rikishinov> anyone?
<laga> that looks nice :)
<rogue780|mythsrv> can anyone recommend a good movie editing program that is equal to or surpasses iMovie?
<rogue780|mythsrv> I see what's happening here. people keep trying to upstage my mythbuntu usplash...mr rikishinov thinks he can upstage me just be cause he "knows" how to use the GIMP. tsk tsk tsk...
<rogue780|mythsrv> but on the other side, I like his more than mine
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: your a fine one to talk - you upstaged my usplash
<Daviey> and did a better job!
<Daviey> git
<a5benwillis> I like the little tv
<a5benwillis> like it better with "tv" in it too
<Daviey> rikishinov: those images are awesome
<Daviey> you certainly know your way around the gimp!
<rogue780|mythsrv> lol
<Daviey> somebody doesn't take praise too well eh?
<laga> might have been too much for him
<a5benwillis> anybody able to actually watch recordings via mythweb?
<rogue780|mythsrv> I know of someone who does in nebraska
<a5benwillis> lol
<a5benwillis> to much buffering, maybe theres a setting somewhere.
<rogue780|mythsrv> I could ask him how--he's using edgy
<a5benwillis> as am I
<a5benwillis> maybe its my upload bandwidth at home..
<a5benwillis> sposed to be at least 256k
<a5benwillis> stupid crappy ISP
<rogue780|mythsrv> :)
<a5benwillis> only getting 59k upload speeds
<OpenMedia> bits or bytes ;)
<tgm4883> I like rikishinov's work
<tgm4883> and while I would like to get away from blue (since kubuntu and xubuntu are blue) I think since mythtv is blue we should stay with that
<tgm4883> just my 2 cents
<a5benwillis> OpenMedia: Thats abt 480kb
<a5benwillis> not enough to watch myth recordings for some reason.
<laga> 480kbit/s ought to be enough
<laga> isn't it 256kbit/s for video and 64kbit/s for sound?
<laga> check the ffmpeg command line it's using
<OpenMedia> Be thankful you aren't in NZ. Here we usually get capped at 128Kbits upload
<a5benwillis> yeah
<a5benwillis> I wish I could see what command the asxstream is using... dont know how though
<laga> um
<laga> a5benwillis: AFAIK, that'll just deliver the raw recording over http
<laga> a5benwillis: are you running svn trunk?
<a5benwillis> yes
<laga> a5benwillis: what's wrong with the flash streaming?
<a5benwillis> asxfile just has "/mythweb/pl/stream/1122/1181347200"
<a5benwillis> laga: how do I get to that?
<a5benwillis> just click on the image?
<laga> a5benwillis: first, install ffmpeg. then, go to the "recorded shows" screen in mythweb and click on the thumbnail
<laga> yup
<a5benwillis> let see
<a5benwillis> let ME see
<a5benwillis> looks good
<a5benwillis> no soundthough
<a5benwillis> searching google for a fixlol
<laga> i have a fix
<a5benwillis> ooh ohh where?
<laga> heh
<a5benwillis> sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<a5benwillis> ???
<laga> install liblame-dev, apt-get source ffmpeg in a directory of your choice, cd <newly created ffmpeg directory>
<laga> no
<laga> you need to recompile ffmpeg with mp3 support
<a5benwillis> do this on my workstation or the server?
<a5benwillis> oh
<laga> can you do that yourself or do you want me to walk you through it
<laga> on your server
<laga> where mythweb lives
<a5benwillis> i think I can handle it. I thought it was a workstation issue lol
<a5benwillis> actually, may need some help with ffmpeg...
<a5benwillis> dont wanna break anything else inmyth...
<laga> no worries, that's separate
<laga> mythtv ships its own ffmpeg libraries
<laga> do you have those deb-src entries enabled in your sources.list for apt?
<a5benwillis> I installed everything for myth via src
<a5benwillis> svn
<laga> ok
<laga> run "sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg" then
<laga> that'll install the build-time dependencies
<a5benwillis> system sluggish.. top sais ffmpeg usin 99% of cpu
<a5benwillis> better now
<laga> heh
<laga> what cPU?
<a5benwillis> duocore 2 1.8
<a5benwillis> erm core 2 duo 1.8 lol
<laga> heh, you've still got one core free then
<a5benwillis> i didnt check the other core when I looked at top.. It fealt pretty bad though
<laga> sorry if my typing is even worse than usual, i'm almost falling asleep here
<a5benwillis> no no dont do that!!! I need your help :D
<laga> heh
<laga> i know
<a5benwillis> ok debsdoownloaded
<a5benwillis> deps
<a5benwillis> <-bad space bar
<laga> then create some kind of temporary directory, you probably don't want to clutter your home directory with ffmpeg stuff
<a5benwillis> /usr/src/ffmpeg
<a5benwillis> done
<laga> run apt-get source ffmpeg
<a5benwillis> doner
<laga> change to that new ffmpeg source directory
<a5benwillis> k
<laga> um
<a5benwillis> ?
<laga> run "./configure --help | grep lame" to find out the correct configure option to enable lame support
<a5benwillis>  --enable-mp3lame
<laga> yup
<laga> um
<laga> open debian/rules in your editor and add it to the configure call
<laga> i'll show you mine
<a5benwillis> ok, I dont know where that is?
<laga> i just stuck it somewhere at the top of the file
<laga> http://pastebin.ca/562444
<a5benwillis> ah, k
<laga> wow. i even put a "my change" in there. ;)
<a5benwillis> so all I need is mychange
<a5benwillis> aftermychange
<laga> yup
<laga> if you want to be really spiffy, you can also open debian/control and add liblame-dev to the build-depends
<a5benwillis> I shouldnteven need --enable-mp3lame with configure since its in the rules?
<laga> huh?
<a5benwillis> nm
<a5benwillis> looking at control now
<laga> <- tired. please write full sentences :)
<a5benwillis> do I have to add that to control. I admit that I dont exactly know what to add and where...
<laga> no, you don't have to, but it'll give you the good feeling that your package is "proper". eg the build scripts will know that we now need liblame to build ffmpeg
<a5benwillis> is it easy to tell me where to add it to the control file?
<laga> yup
<a5benwillis> trying to googleit at the same time to learn :)
<laga> just read some debian package maintainer guides
<laga> io bet superm1 can recommend one to you
<laga> there's also a good one linked from the *dapper* release notes
<superm1_> just got back.  those graphics are great
<superm1_> i really like hvaing the TV in there
<superm1_> in the middle
<laga> http://www.pastebin.ca/562466 - a5benwillis can you see this?
<a5benwillis> yes
<laga> a5benwillis: http://www.pastebin.ca/562468 - make it look like this
<superm1_> where did that fellow run off to?,
<a5benwillis> laga: that was easy
<laga> a5benwillis: ;)
<laga> a5benwillis: we should update the changelog as well, huh?
<laga> a5benwillis: use "head debian/changelog" to find out the current version
<a5benwillis> so now just " sudo ./configure --enable-mp3lame
<a5benwillis> "
<laga> a5benwillis: no :)
<superm1_> what are you kids working on?
<laga> superm1_: recompiling a5benwillis' ffmpeg to include mp3 support
<superm1_> doesn't medibuntu's have that
<a5benwillis> trying to get sound workingin my flashvide
<a5benwillis> video
<laga> superm1_: it's needed for the flash streaming in mythweb
<a5benwillis> ./configure without --enable-mp3lame?
<laga> a5benwillis: no
<superm1_> laga, i'm pretty sure medibuntu does this already
<superm1_> with mp3 support
<superm1_> for ffmpeg
<laga> a5benwillis: let's update the changelog first. this hasd the side ffect that dpkg won't complain since we will re-install with the same version number
<laga> hum
<a5benwillis> i had medibuntu and it still didnt work, superm1
<laga> that didn't really make sense. ;)
<a5benwillis> ok, ready to update changelog
<laga> a5benwillis: got the current version number? head debian/changelog
<a5benwillis> umm, no
<laga> it probably looks like "3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1"
<a5benwillis> where do I find it?
<laga> a5benwillis: run "head debian/changelog"
<a5benwillis> (0.cvs20060823-3.1
<a5benwillis> 0.cvs20060823-3.1
<a5benwillis> um
<a5benwillis> actually
<a5benwillis> 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1
<laga> i just increased the last number
<laga> run "dch -v 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu2" and be prepared to enter the changelog
<a5benwillis> dch not found
<laga> a5benwillis: it's in the devscripts package
<a5benwillis> ok
<a5benwillis> inchangelog
<a5benwillis> this is all new to me. Am I actually changing a changelog other than on my system?
<laga> no
<laga> it's all local
<a5benwillis> shew
<laga> no worries :)
<a5benwillis> k
<a5benwillis> I seemy entry at the top
<a5benwillis> with an *
<laga> no you can put in something like " * add --enable-xvid and --enable-mp3lame to confflags" and quit the editor
<laga> s/no//
<a5benwillis> ok
<a5benwillis> done
<laga> fine
<laga> let's run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot now
<a5benwillis> ERROR: XviD not found
<a5benwillis> make: *** [build-stamp]  Error 1
<laga> did you put in --enable-xvid as well? you don't need that
<laga> that was just my stuff
<laga> take it out if you don't need it
<a5benwillis> yeah, its happy now
<a5benwillis> just a make and make install after this right?
<laga> no
<a5benwillis> LOL i SUCK...lol
<laga> can you read? :)
<laga> 22:21 < laga> let's run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot now
<a5benwillis> YEAH, THATS RUNNING NOW
<a5benwillis> oops
<a5benwillis> sry caps
<a5benwillis> so ./configure next
<laga> NO WORRIES
<laga> KTHY
<laga> ;)
<laga> no
<laga> just let it run
<laga> it's building the package now :)
<a5benwillis> k
<a5benwillis> gonna take a while?
<a5benwillis> <- pretty fast system here :P
<laga> 10 minutes i'd guesstimate
<a5benwillis> k, brb. br break
<laga> br? beer?
<a5benwillis> was bathroom break
<a5benwillis> but its closed, bummer
<a5benwillis> people heading home here.
<a5benwillis> slackers :-)
<laga> bathroom is closed?
<a5benwillis> locked... dodnt feel like finding the key
<a5benwillis> ok done building
<laga> right
<laga> cd ../
<laga> sudo dpkg -i ..
<laga> just install those new debs, but don't install the *-dev* packages
<laga> you usually don't need them
<kruuli> Heya :>
<laga> make *sure* to install the libavcodec and libavformat ones as well.
<a5benwillis> so install all of the debs?
<a5benwillis> there are 8 of them
<a5benwillis> sry 9
<laga> 22:33 < laga> just install those new debs, but don't install the *-dev* packages
<superm1_> laga,is there anyway around the flash player needing mp3 support in ffmpeg?  What do we do come release time then?
<laga> i forgot to install libavformat and libavcodec and was still missing mp3 support. :)
<laga> superm1_: transcoding will take place in the backend by the time 0.21 is final
<laga> superm1_: that or xris will remove the streaming again.
<superm1_> laga, so this is just a temporary solution
<laga> yup
<laga> i hope so.
<a5benwillis> ok, think theyre all installed
<a5benwillis> and i have sound!!!!
<a5benwillis> thanks laga!!
<laga> i could have just uploaded my debs, but that was easier
<a5benwillis> and I learned a little
<a5benwillis> that was all new to me
<a5benwillis> so now ffmpeg is transcodingthis ont he fly?
<laga> yup
<a5benwillis> if I stop the the player does it continue to transcode in the background or does it stop?
<a5benwillis> cpu looks much better now as well!!
<laga> a5benwillis: if you are interested in making debian packages: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<laga> a5benwillis: yes, it'll stop after some time
<a5benwillis> ok
<a5benwillis> laga: Thanks alot! I have to head home from work now but I really appreciate it.
<a5benwillis> bookmarked that site
<superm1_> !packageguide > a5benwillis
<superm1_> too
<superm1_> oh if your not registered with freenode you wont see it.
<superm1_> !packageguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<a5benwillis> got it
<a5benwillis> back ina bit!
<ubotu> New bug: #120092 in ffmpeg (main) "Apps are depending on libpostproc0d when gutsy has libpostproc1d" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120092
<laga> superm1_: nice work :))
<superm1_> laga, its the show stopper stuff stopping a 7.10 build of mythbuntu :)
<laga> nifty:)
<laga> i'll try to finish the mythweb stuff till next weekend.
<superm1_> till?
<superm1_> you mean by right
<laga> i'm already way too excited. gonna get the results for my finals tomorrow.
<laga> um, yes
<laga> EBROKENENGLISH :)
<superm1_> well in the interim to accelerate the builds of these problems with VLC and transcode, I might just put these on mythbuntu.org for now
<superm1_> so I can kick off a 7.10 build tonight
<superm1_> and see what's broken
<laga> heh
<laga> i hope it's not too much :)
* superm1_ too
<laga> g'nighzt
<CDG52> hey does anyone know why mythtv making picture lag compared to audio?
<CDG52> im using a old wintv card
<CDG52> that uses the input jack for audio
<CDG52> in tvtime it runs fine
<kruuli> is there a fast way to upgrade my geforce 4 MX card in the terminal window?
<OpenMedia> Upgrade the nvidia driver?
<kruuli> heh sorry for my noobishness .. but how do i go about doing that? can i just log out of myth and use the browser and go to nvidia.com like i whould in windows?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-13
<superm1_> kruuli, thats something coming in our next alpha.  I can point you to how to do it on command line though
<superm1_> if you'd like
<superm1_> kruuli, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/Feisty#head-9562662ba6464e40b7a094b8b06c778dfa7b7234
<superm1_> scroll to the NVIDIA section
<CDG52> does anyone know how to set up the windows media center remote with lirc?
<CDG52> i have the OVU4003/00 transmitter
<CDG52> that came with the remote
<kruuli> superm1 great! ill try this right away
<superm1_> CDG52, see the lirc howto
<superm1_> at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<CDG52> i looked at it but i couldnt find my remote
<superm1_> it guides you through setting up a mceusb2/mceusb remote
<superm1_> which is what the mce remotes are
<CDG52> ah cool
<CDG52> i didnt see it when i looked before but ill check again
<rogue780|mythsrv> I'm gonna try to reclaim my title as usplash image maker dude
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> well this new guy did make some pretty wicked mock ups
<kruuli> awsome .. mythvideo worked great with a new pair of drivers :>
<rogue780|mythsrv> indeed he did. I'm very impressed
<superm1_> any ideas where he ran off to?
<CDG52> hmm ive done everything that was said on that page but all all i get is "I couldnt laod the required kernel modules
<kruuli> has anyone had any experience with a usb connected TV card? friend saw mythbuntu at my house today and got impressed :p hes has the PVR 350 based USB model can you make it work?
<superm1> kruuli, the pvr-usb2?
<OpenMedia> I've used some USB devices but none with MPEG2
<kruuli> yeah superm1
<OpenMedia> Got the HVR-900 analogue + DVB-T, plus a freecom DVB-T
<kruuli> overkill OpenMedia :>
<OpenMedia> Nah.. Can't actually use the DVB-T at the moment as they have turned the NZ tests off
<superm1> kruuli, there is a way to get them going, but its one piece of hardware that i've not worked with
<OpenMedia> Got one customer who wants 7-9 tuners in his box, with 3 of them running 24hrs
<superm1> if you figure out whats involved with making it work in linux, we can add support to mythbuntu
<OpenMedia> Get the model number as I might know someone who is using it.
<kruuli> ok cool will do that
<superm1> CDG52, try 'sudo depmod -a' and the remodprobing
<superm1> OpenMedia, thats insance
<OpenMedia> Problem with Hauppauge is they keep tweaking the chipsets. if it has MPEG-2 HW then check the ivtv mailing list or ivtvdriver.org
<superm1> 7-9 tuners???
<OpenMedia> Ability to record every channel at the same time.
<kruuli> think i saw something about some driver that enabled usb tvcards .. dunno if it meant all cards ..ill try finding it right away
<superm1> kruuli, i'm pretty sure this is the common usb2 one
<superm1> http://www.isely.net/pvrusb2/pvrusb2.html
<CDG52> i did that
<CDG52> the sudo depmod -a
<superm1> check /etc/lirc/lirc-modules-source.conf make sure that your module is listed there
<superm1> accidently hitting escape in the wrong place can cause it to not showup
<CDG52> i dont understand
<CDG52> no matter what i do it refuses to put them there
<superm1> you can manually do it then
<superm1> it happens if you misaccept a dialog during that dpkg-reconfigure
<superm1> just make LIRC_MODULES="mceusb2"
<superm1> and then rebuild using m-a
<CDG52> ok
<CDG52> im trying now
<kruuli> yeah thats the one i was talking about superm1
<kruuli> hum .. seems kinda choppy to get that card to work
<kruuli> if he were to buy a new one .. what card should he buy?
<OpenMedia> Does he have to have USB?
<CDG52> any idea why also when i plug in my ir receiver, it will let me use it and light up the light and like 5 seconds later it wont blink the light if i push a button?
<CDG52> yeah still have the same issue
<kruuli> OpenMedia nah dont think so .. but is there a better usb card then the pvr usb2 card if he has to have it?
<OpenMedia> Depends on if he can support digital TV or needs analogue.
<kruuli> needs to be analogue i believe
<superm1> CDG52, when you rebuilt the modules, did you follow the rebuild steps at the bottom of that howto
<superm1> including the cleaning step
<superm1> and such
<CDG52> yed
<CDG52> yes
<kruuli> need my beauity sleep .. nn all an thank you again superm1 for you help :)
<superm1> nn kruuli np
<superm1> CDG52hmum
<superm1> whats the error when trying to load now?
<superm1> rogue780|mythsrv, http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/7.10-screenshots/gdm_theme.png
<superm1> there is what it ended up like
<a5benwillis> ello guys
<superm1> hi a5benwillis
<a5benwillis> any cisco people out there?
<a5benwillis> looking for a piece of software....
<a5benwillis> stupid winders
<rogue780||> miss me? I ****ing hate comcrap
<superm1> rogue780||, did you get my post?
<superm1> rogue780|mythsrv, http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/7.10-screenshots/gdm_theme.png
<rogue780||> that looks cool. I've been experimenting with ways to let the user select a session after gdm authenticates the user (well sort of...it's a bit more complicated than that, and it allows lirc to be used to select the session)
<rogue780||> and also w/the idea that each user has a different default session
<superm1> oooh that sounds nice
<superm1> atm the workaround for the session thing was to just make the default session the administration session
<rogue780||> I thought that the first option of my two had the most promise
<superm1> they still have to login normally though
<superm1> so still need a keyboard one wy or another
<rogue780||> unless you have gdm setup to autologin the mythtv user. then a menu appears asking which session they want, which can be selected using their remote control of choice, and if after 10 seconds no session is selected, the default session loads and it's all ready to watch tv
<superm1> ah, so they would be able to run mythtv-setup and such
<superm1> right there hten
<superm1> thats an interesting way to go about it
<superm1> but there is one inherent problem
<rogue780||> that's the theory. I've only done some preliminary stuff on it
<rogue780||> they haven't set up a control yet?
<superm1> the mythtv user pourposly doesnt have sudo perms
<superm1> so you can only do so much in that session option for administration
<CDG52> so has anyone lmpw wju wjem o [;ig om ,u wore;ess receiver, it works for about 5 seconds like the buttons will make the lights flash on the receiver, but not working on computer, and then after 5 seconds the receivers light doesnt do anything
<rogue780||> there are *ways* around that...none of which are considered couth (sp)
<rogue780||> how am I still logged in as rogue780|mythsrv ? that's funny
<superm1> CDG52, sounds like a receiver going bad to me
<superm1> or a usb port not giving enough ower
<superm1> power
<rogue780||> someone should kick that usurper
<CDG52> the receiver works fine on my windows box
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<CDG52> it might be that the usb on this computer are bad
<rogue780||> sweet
<rogue780||> err CDG52 not sweet to your problem...
<rogue780||> bad timing
<superm1> what are you think for these $ways rogue780|| ?
<OpenMedia> Tried a different USB port? also run lsusb to make sure the device is still present.
<CDG52> i did try a different usb port, there are only two though
<CDG52> i have yet to try lsusb
<rogue780||> well one obvious one would be to give mythtv sudo perms by default...but there are good reasons why it doesn't. another would be to give the user the ability to "su root" by the click of a button when need be...but that is also fraught with problems as well.
<CDG52> yes it does show up with lsusb
<superm1> rogue780||, as much as i'm for easy administration, I dont want the mythtv user to have any more permissions than to run mythtv-setup, start or stop the backend
<superm1> too dangerous with automatic login
<superm1> perhaps an alternative
<superm1> is to force a logout if you choose the admin option
<superm1> and then give them the opportunity to log back in
<superm1> as a regular user
<rogue780||> I think the best solution would be to have it set up so that it auto logs in as mythtv, then in the setup menu there is an option to login to administrative mode, the user enters a pin number with the remote, the session closes, gdm resets and autologs into administrative mode.
<superm1> well auto login as administrative, don't know how to allow such gdm changes
<superm1> because to change gdm stuff you need admin priv in the first place
<rogue780||> right
<rogue780||> I'll think of a way.
<superm1> having a password is a safe way to do it I think, and just having people log into the admin session
<superm1> but I like having a little popup for 5 seconds or so that will offer to logout to go to the admin session
<CDG52> so with my issue of not getting lirc to work, i decided i would try to record my own file by hitting buttons
<CDG52> and i type in sudo modprobe lirc_mceusb2 and it says "FATAL: Module lirc_mceusb2 not found."
<superm1> then the module wasn't built
<superm1> when you did the rebuild steps, for some reason or another
<CDG52> weird
<CDG52> i followed all of them exactly as it said
<CDG52> from that site
<CDG52> c/p it all
<superm1> can you pastebin /etc/lirc/lirc-modules-source.conf ?
<CDG52> pastebin?
<superm1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rogue780||> !paste
<CDG52> ah ok
<CDG52> weird that file is empty
<CDG52> wops miss spell
<CDG52> one sec
<CDG52> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25345
<superm1> OK looks good
<rogue780||> so I told comcast that my interent has been going in and out of late and they told me to disconnect my modem from my router and plug my computer into the modem directly. so as I was doing removing the cable from my router I said to myself (I talk to myself quite a bit, I think it's a sign of genius), "hmm...I wonder which cable it is." The guy on the other line informs me that it is not the round one, and then told me it w
<rogue780||> as in fact the one connected to my computer. so I told him, "I meant, which one of the 10 that I have plugged in."
<superm1> can you pastebin the output of all the rebuild steps?
<superm1> what happens (perhaps there is a little error there that your missing)
<CDG52> which part is the rebuild part?
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty#head-d3d68ae281fb2e007e5d842321d7ecc2dbdd9e50
<tgm4883> lol @ the comcast guy
<rogue780||> then later he asked me to go to "My Computer" and the control panel...
<superm1> the part you wree following before :)
<rogue780||> and eventually I was told to open internet explorer
<rogue780||> he was awesome
<rogue780||> hey superm1 mythbuntu works on my "windows box" but not on my sempron64...but feisty does
<superm1> rogue780||, well the next mythbuntu disk will be gutsy based, so perhaps the new xorg and casper will be more friendly
<superm1> to you sempron64
<rogue780||> maybe
<superm1> i built a reference disk this morning, but i wont be back home until another 2 or 3 hours
<superm1> so i can see whats broken atm on gutsy
<CDG52> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25347
<superm1> okay looks just right
<superm1> and you should be able to modprobe mceusb2 now
<CDG52> o hey that worked
<superm1> :)
<rogue780||> I love modprobe
<CDG52> ah it started
<CDG52> it said
<CDG52> starting lirc deamon: lircd.
<CDG52> then it went to another line
<CDG52> isnt it not supsoto do that?
<CDG52> o hey it works!
<rogue780||> glorious huzzah!
<CDG52> now time to figure how ot make it work with tvtime
<tgm4883> the comcast tech that hooked up my new cable box decided he was much smarter than I and changed where all my cables were going behind my mythtv box
<tgm4883> my tech and rogue780||'s tech must be one in the same
<OpenMedia> irw is your friend
<rogue780||> the comcast guy who hooked up my internet had no idea what to do with the slackware box I purposely gave him and gave up trying to set up my internet
<CDG52> so im confused, i set this all up and got my keys in and irw see's my keys but none of it will work
<rogue780||> apparently if you don't have windows they can't set up your Internet and make you do it. I had to fight to get the install fee refunded...around here they don't do self installs for some reason
<superm1> okay kids see you later :)
<rogue780||> CDG52, do you have both a .lircrc and lircrc files?
<rogue780||> see ya mario
<CDG52> i have .lircrc
<CDG52> what are hte lircrc files?
<tgm4883> my comcast guy kept going on an on about the extra functions of the comcast remote.  He tried to make me feel special by telling me that he doesn't tell his average customers these things, and hes telling me that I would probably use these features since he saw the computer next to my TV
<rogue780||> lol
<rogue780||> CDG52, hold on half a second
<CDG52> ok
<rogue780||> you're trying to get mythtv working right...just to be clear?
<tgm4883> mind you the extra feature he was talking about was that the volume button can be made to control my surround sound
<rogue780||> wow! amazing
<tgm4883> like im really going to use their remote anyway
<tgm4883> the whole time he is explaining all this to another guy who apparently was his trainee
<tgm4883> "some people have tuner cards in their pc's....) trying to show off
<tgm4883> i just let him do his thing and be on his way
<tgm4883> I cant believe that dont do self installs where you live
<tgm4883> where is that btw?
<rogue780||> I'm near baltimore on an Army base
<rogue780||> CDG52,
<CDG52> yes?
<rogue780||> you need to have a ~/.lircrc and ~/.mythtv/lircrc file
<rogue780||> they need to be identical
<rogue780||> so you can just make a link
<CDG52> ah
<tgm4883> Bummer, here I just signed up  at best buy, got a free modem, and a $100 gift cert to best buy
<rogue780||> where are you?
<tgm4883> Oregon
<rogue780||> I'm from Oregon
<tgm4883> Sweet what part
<OpenMedia> Oregon is the place to be at the moment. Still trying to organise ubuntulive
<rogue780||> first 15 years in Medford, last 4 in Eugene
<tgm4883> Sweet, im originally from Klamath Falls, but now live in Salem
<rogue780||> OpenMedia, aren't you in NZ?
<OpenMedia> Yup. Auckland
<xeno_> I don't see mythTV as a supported package on my feisty machines.  It's there with apt-cache,...
<xeno_> but I am unable to access it with synaptic package manager.
<dannyboy79> anyone know about mythrename.pl?
<dannyboy79> anyone here?
<dannyboy79> guess not. goodbye
<dannyboy79> anyone here
<dannyboy79> hello?
<dannyboy79> is something just not working here?
<dannyboy79> hello?
<dannyboy79> hugolp: can you see what I am typing?
<dannyboy79> tgm4883: are you here but not responding?
<OpenMedia_Steve> I'm here
<tgm4883> im here
<dannyboy79> well do you know how to use mythrename.pl? superm1, the developer of Mythbuntu helped me set it up
<dannyboy79> but it's not working
<dannyboy79> it's a root cronjob that is suppose to take the recordings and name them something logical and then put that logical named symlink into a different folder but it doesnt' work.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Is there no output?
<OpenMedia_Steve> What happens when you run it manually on the command line?
<dannyboy79> correct, the folder is empty but I did notice that the mythtv recordings folder has a bunch of files that are different than what they were, just numbers though, they still aren't readble
<dannyboy79> let me try
<OpenMedia_Steve> Sorry closed the wrong window.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Did you mention what the output was on the command line?
<dannyboy79> well this is what the crontab looks like: 0,30 * * * * /usr/local/bin/mythrename.pl --link /media/400gb/mythtv/readable-recordings
<OpenMedia_Steve> And if you just run it on the command line?
<dannyboy79> huh??? i
<dannyboy79> it turns out that it's not even there anymore????
<OpenMedia_Steve> What mythrename.pl ?
<dannyboy79> I have to re-gunzip it and re-edit the file, then let me see.
<dannyboy79> it's located within /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/mythrename.pl.gz
<tgm4883> Well that could be the problem
<dannyboy79> well now that I look in it, I can't find where to change the mysql password and what not???
<dannyboy79> so you've never heard of this before? you don't use it?
<tgm4883> When you run it from the command line, does it create the symlinks?
<dannyboy79> no
<dannyboy79> it asks me to run it with options and a filename??
<dannyboy79> I think I figured out the problem, it wasn't executable and also, I noticed that the name within the crontab was calling for mythrename when the file within /usr/local/bin/ is called mythname.pl
<dannyboy79> is there a reason why I am not seeing others talking when there's 22 users within this channel? i am new to irc so I am curious?
<tgm4883> yea, while our computers are logged into hhere, we are not always at our computers (or are looking at different screen)
<tgm4883> this is usually the case with development channels
<tgm4883> since we are logged in, if someone wants to talk to us they just say our name, and we will get a notification (as long as we are logged in)
<OpenMedia_Steve> I use mythrename.pl on myPVR units.
<OpenMedia_Steve> we run perl /usr/local/bin/mythrename.pl --link /myth/pretty
<OpenMedia_Steve> We have a script in /etc/cron.hourly that runs it
<rogue780||> is there a way to see the last few commands executed by someone accessing the computer through ssh from the host system?
<OpenMedia_Steve> Look at their history?
<rogue780||> OpenMedia_Steve, you know how o do that remotely?
<OpenMedia_Steve> no.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Need to login to check
<CDG52> sorry to ask another dumb question but how do you mount a samba share?
<CDG52> ah never mind
<superm1> imbrandon, any news on the multiple aliasing?
<CDG52> hey anyone here?
<CDG52> got a question about lirc if anyone can help
<CDG52> im trying to set my power button up on my remote to turn off my screen
<CDG52> lirc is running, it see's my remote it just isnt interacting with anything
<OpenMedia_Steve> Ok MCE2 remote?
<OpenMedia_Steve> What do you want it to do? Shutdown the Myth box or something else?
<CDG52> i want to turn off my monitor lol
<OpenMedia_Steve> Via power management?
<CDG52> o and any idea why irexec has to be running?
<CDG52> o i know the code
<OpenMedia_Steve> irexec is the best way to send the commands for an MCE remote onto MythTV
<CDG52> irexec has to be running for my remote to work, even though under prog = irexec
<CDG52> so to get the remote to work i gotta go into console and run irexec
<CDG52> else it wont pick it up
<OpenMedia_Steve> I run it as part of my window manager startup8-)
<OpenMedia_Steve> I have the following in my config
<OpenMedia_Steve> begin
<OpenMedia_Steve>     prog = irexec
<OpenMedia_Steve>     button = Power
<OpenMedia_Steve>     repeat = 0
<OpenMedia_Steve>     config = /usr/local/bin/toggleMythFrontend
<OpenMedia_Steve> end
<CDG52> yeah no where in the install it said that lol
<OpenMedia_Steve> its kinda standard for MCE2 and MythTV
<OpenMedia_Steve> Anyhow you could insert your own script to power off.
<CDG52> ya
<OpenMedia_Steve> My toggleMythFrontend is a quick way to recover from a frontend lockup.
<OpenMedia_Steve> First power button press kill mythfrontend, second restarts X
<OpenMedia_Steve> We also program the custom keys
<OpenMedia_Steve> begin
<OpenMedia_Steve>     prog = irxevent
<OpenMedia_Steve>     button = TV
<OpenMedia_Steve>     config = Key ctrl-alt-T CurrentWindow
<OpenMedia_Steve> end
<OpenMedia_Steve> Then map CTRL+ALT+T inside MythTV
<OpenMedia_Steve> superm1: Any thoughts on suggesting some standards for remote hot keys to be mapped into MythTV?
<OpenMedia_Steve> Our standards are covered at http://openmedia.co.nz/openmedia/content/view/27/59/ and work really well on MCE remotes
<superm1> OpenMedia_Steve, you mean like "general" standards
<OpenMedia_Steve> Yeah..
<superm1> the Ubuntu Media Center team has specs on such things
<superm1> that they are writing
<superm1> and working with upstream on
<superm1> (upstream being lirc.org)
<OpenMedia_Steve> Hot keys have to do what they say they do, or consumers get confused.
<superm1> OpenMedia_Steve, thats very good
<superm1> that you document such things
<superm1> for mythbuntu at least, lirc is a low priority for us since all this work is going on with UMC
<superm1> and its a rapidly changing front
<OpenMedia_Steve> We have a couple of guides at http://openmedia.co.nz/openmedia/content/blogcategory/71/70/ as well as our support pages.
<OpenMedia_Steve> I don't have a single customer who can cope with the standard MythTV docs. Just to hard for them
<superm1> yea sometimes its indeed hard to put myself in the shoes of someone new to it
<OpenMedia_Steve> Dealing with "customers" has been very enlightening.
<OpenMedia_Steve> They still don't understand that the EPG data doesn't update every second.
<OpenMedia_Steve> I keep getting questions about how to decode those secret signals that they put around adverts.
<CDG52> how would i run two commands at once in the remote program?
<OpenMedia_Steve> Such as?
<CDG52> never mind
<CDG52> ok question again sorry about these
<CDG52> if "dpms force off" turns off your monitor
<CDG52> how would i turn it back on?
<CDG52> wops
<CDG52> "xset dpms force off"
<CDG52> "xset dpms force on" turns the monitor on
<CDG52> but its a blank screen
<OpenMedia_Steve> Hmm. You need to know what state you are in when you press power to invert it.
<CDG52> i think i jsut found it online
<CDG52> let me test
<CDG52> ok cool it works
<CDG52> as long as the screen isnt on already it will work otherwise the screen blanks....
<CDG52> ok fixed that issue
<CDG52> chagned the order of stuff
<jimmy> hey guys
<jimmy> my installer has crashed at 83%
<jimmy> during the configuring MythTv stage
<jimmy> anyone here
<jimmy> yeh, the second it gets up to configuring MythTV it crashes
<laga> heh
<laga> jimmy: on the live cd: run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<laga> re-run the installier
<jimmy> rgr
<jimmy> so just go into terminal and type that in?
<laga> jup
<laga> "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jimmy> will try that in a sec mate
<jimmy> crashed with same error
<jimmy> actually no
<jimmy> different error
<jimmy> tried to do that apt-get stuff
<jimmy> had an error doing that, saying Pipe Broken
<jimmy> no disk space..
<laga> sad :(
<jimmy> even though there is a blank 80gb in there
<laga> sorry, wait for superm1 then
<laga> it's not writing to the hard disk yet
<laga> i need to go now
<jimmy> ok
<jimmy> anyone else have any ideas why the install failes when it gets to configuring MythTv ?
<superm1_> rikishinov, ping
<rikishinov> hi superm1_
<superm1_> rikishinov, you dissappeared before I could mention to you that your artwork was very nice
<rikishinov> superm1_: thanks, so any thoughts about the design... which color should it be...
<superm1_> rikishinov, well what I wanted to do was toss you and the two other guys who were interested in artwork related things together
<superm1_> and let you figure it out and bring the results back
<superm1_> so among the 3 of you whatever decided :)
<rikishinov> and who are these two guys?
<superm1_> rogue780||, and a buddy of mine from school
<superm1_> (but he's not on IRC, so I was thinking i'll just send the three of you an email and you can sort things out that way)
<ubotu> New bug: #120195 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes at configure mythtv (dup-of: 119055)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120195
<rikishinov> out and bring the results back
<rikishinov> 16:39 < superm1_> so among the 3 of you whatever decided :)
<rikishinov> 16:40 < rikishinov> and who are these two guys?
<rikishinov> 16:41 < superm1_> rogue780||, and a buddy of mine from school
<superm1> rikishinov, pm me your email address if you can
<superm1> you have to register w/ freenode to pm if you're not already
<rikishinov> superm1: I'm going to register in a bit..
<superm1> k
<rogue780|mythsrv> why is rikishinov never here when I am?
<[g2] > sorry for the repeat if anyone is in ubuntustudio, but does anyone know something about Ubuntu Media Center ?
<rogue780|mythsrv> [g2] , what about it?
<[g2] > rogue780: It's supposed to use Elisa and I see a very brief website here http://en.ubuntumediacenter.org/
<[g2] > I'd think you guys or the studio guys would know about it
<CDG52> hey does anyone know a command to bring ubuntu out of sleep?
<CDG52> im working on putting it into my remote
<CDG52> but my only issue is the computer goess to sleep after some time
<rogue780> [g2] , all I know is it uses Elisa...so you know more than I
<tgm4883> [g2] , what is your question
<tgm4883> CDG52, wouldn't that be a ACPI BIOS function?
<CDG52> im not sure, but i think i figure it out, all i did was turn off the screen saver
<tgm4883> Is the computer actually shutting down?
<CDG52> no
<CDG52> just turning off the monitor
<tgm4883> ah
<CDG52> yeah i got that part
<CDG52> and i learned how to turn it on
<CDG52> which worked fine up untill like 30mins then the screen would be black again
<CDG52> but i figure that out to
<CDG52> does anyone know if the media player inside mythtv was built for mythtv or is another program?
<tgm4883> you mean the internal player?
<CDG52> yes
<CDG52> the one for watching movies and such
<tgm4883> well you can set it to use other programs like xine
<tgm4883> but I think the internal player was built for mythtv
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> unfortunitly im having issues with mythtv but the media player/gallery is really nice
<CDG52> mythtv is very slow and the audio lags compraed to video
<[g2] > tgm4883: I'm curious whether it's a Ubuntu sponsored "release" and who's running it
<CDG52> but the media player runs nicly
<tgm4883> [g2] , i dont think it is, as the only "sponsored" releases are (K)(X)ubuntu
<tgm4883> CDG52, specs?
<[g2] > tgm4883: well I mean like studio or I'd imagine mythtv
<tgm4883> [g2] , I don't think studio is official either
<[g2] > not "sponsored" in the sense of [K|X] Ubuntu
<CDG52> its a 2.6 Celleron with 512mb ddr ram, its a compaq i got from a client, with a old hauppage card, one without the encoder on bord
<CDG52> so it requires a audio cable into the line in
<tgm4883> well then what do you mean by sponsored?
<tgm4883> CDG52, can you watch a previously recorded program with not recording a program?
<[g2] > tgm4883: Mark and other are clearly in support of some releases other than K|X|Ubuntu..
<tgm4883> ah
<CDG52> ive never tried watching a previously recorded program
<[g2] > then I think some ppl brand stuff like Mint Linux which is Ubuntu derived, but not a Ubuntu project
<tgm4883> CDG52, Sounds like the computer can't keep up with recording a program and playing back the program at the same time.  Try recording a program without watching it, then watching it later
<tgm4883> [g2] , well in order to use the *buntu name, I believe that there are some qualifications that you must meet first
<tgm4883> So i think that would make it seem favorable in the eyes of Mark
<CDG52> actualy
<CDG52> i htink the computre isnt processing the line in port
<CDG52> and all its doing is unmusting it
<CDG52> making the sound go a moment faster then the image
<tgm4883> CDG52, the computer.....wait, is the video playing smooth?
<CDG52> for the most part, i have had a few gitters
<CDG52> now on the otherhand tvtime works great
<CDG52> and has no lag at all no gitters
<CDG52> crystal clear picture
<tgm4883> [g2]  if the forums are any indicator, then the only "sponsored" distro is Ubuntu Christian Edition
<tgm4883> CDG52, how far is the audio off?
<CDG52> 2 seconds maybe 3?
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> theres your problem
<tgm4883> Your grabbing the wrong audio
<CDG52> ah?
<CDG52> should i grab the number two choice?
<tgm4883> Your system is playing back the audio from the live feed, while the video is 3 seconds behind because it is being written to the hard drive first
<CDG52> correct
<CDG52> thats what i thought was going on
<tgm4883> lol, i thought you had a different problem
<tgm4883> now were on the same page
<CDG52> yup
<tgm4883> sec, let me look something up
<tgm4883> arg, i cant find it
<tgm4883> but its a common problem with software encoders and has a solution
<CDG52> ah
<tgm4883> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2516825 here is a thread on it, check post 29 by majoridiot
<CDG52> thank you
<tgm4883> np
<CDG52> ever notice filling the database takes forever?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> but its really only noticable once
<CDG52> mine recalls the channel line up every time
<tgm4883> What?
<CDG52> um nvm
<CDG52> o hey look no more lag
<CDG52> lol
<CDG52> o crap
<CDG52> now i have two audio streems
<CDG52> lol
<tgm4883> yea, one needs muted
<CDG52> ah alright
<CDG52> got it
<CDG52> now all i gotta do is reporgram my remote for it
<kruuli> goodevning!
<OpenMediaSupport> Don't you mean morning ;)
<kruuli> heeh well its more like night here i guess :p
<kruuli> OpenMediaSupport you never told me what tv tuner card may pal should get? he had a pci slot free .. so we are thinking about the PVR 350..
<OpenMediaSupport> kruuli: Yeah sorry about that. Depends how he wants to drive the screen. Personally for analogue I'd use a PVR-150 as the tuner is better than the PVR-500
<kruuli> the pvr-150 is better then the pvr-305 for analogue? why is that?
<OpenMediaSupport> Nah 150 better than 500 because the dual tuner in the 500 has more reception issues
<OpenMediaSupport> 350 is more expensive because it has the TV Out.
<laga> word is that support for the tv-out of the 350 will be dropped. because no developer uses it
<kruuli> if i have a graphic card with tv out theres no need for the tv out on the 350 right?
<OpenMediaSupport> Yup. Plus the 350 can only do SD out anyway
<OpenMediaSupport> kruuli:  What country is your friend in?
<kruuli> sweden mate
<OpenMediaSupport> Better get him to also look at DVB-T cards. Heard HD Digital transmission are just starting
<kruuli> yeah .. the "native" channels sends in HD
<kruuli> but hes behinde a analog cable anyway as the house provides it that way
<rogue780> shenanigans!
<superm1> rogue780, ?
<OpenMediaSupport> My thoughts exactly :0
<superm1> OpenMedia, are your guys' patches tagged for the 0.21 milestone?
<superm1> on svn.mythtv.org?
<kruuli> nn!
<OpenMedia> superm1: Some of our required patches are already in SVN for 0.21.
<OpenMedia> We need a bunch of backports to run off 0.20-fixes.
<superm1> OpenMedia, good.  I was asking, because I saw the number of tickets is dwindling
<superm1> its at around 94 now, so 0.21 should be on its way the next two-three months based upon past history
<OpenMedia> Sweet. Nice to have the new storage containers. What I really really want is the MythMultiplex work for DVB though.
<OpenMedia> Rest of our patches are around additional myPVR specific menus and gui elements.
<superm1> ah to record multiple channels on the same multiplex?
<OpenMedia> Yup thats the one. Problem is some windows products already do this.
<superm1> is this in trunk yet? or just "being worked on"
<OpenMedia> Separate branch at the moment - http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/browser/branches/mythtv-multirec
<superm1> ah
<superm1> is this the same branch that will allow multiple recorders to be blocked by one recording?
<superm1> i'd imagine it to be along the same lines
<OpenMedia> To radical at the moment. Don't know about the other problem.
<superm1> the other problem is like when you have a STB
<superm1> that multiple inputs record from
<superm1> say a firewire input and a svideo input
<superm1> but some channels are only available to say the firewire input
<superm1> you want to block out the svideo if you activate the firewire
<OpenMedia> One feature that would be nice is if you are recording two programs on the same channel+input that you can't under/overrun rather than cut over.
<superm1> the last i heard it brought up was in a thread about this mythmultiplex stuff
<OpenMedia> I don't know if that actually made sense.
<superm1> na, i dont follow that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-14
<OpenMedia> Ok two programs are back to back on a channel. You want to record both but have the first overrun and the second start early.
<superm1> ah yes
<OpenMedia> It would be nice if this worked without needing two inputs for that channel
<superm1> and if you do that, there is a schedule conflict
<superm1> right
<OpenMedia> It would often reduce the number of required tuners. Plus if you want to keep a recording you don't want the end of the show as part of a different on disk file
* superm1 nods
<superm1> if nothing else, it can be on the feature requests page for 0.22
<superm1> hey Daviey
<CDG52> anyone use MMS (My Media System)?
<OpenMedia> Never even heard of it
<OpenMedia> Got a link?
<OpenMedia> http://mymediasystem.org/
<oleksiy> hi.. i have a question about mythubuntu: does it contain fixed mythmeather module or it's still broken?
<OpenMedia> Probably still broken as it is built of 0.20-fixes rather than SVN trunk
<superm1__> oleksiy, it is fixed in gutsy (which mythbuntu is going to be based from)
<superm1__> we have a fix taken from trac
<superm1__> on trunk
<oleksiy> ok.. thanks for info.. but i'm on feisty now.. so i'll have to manually rebuild it from SVN..
<oleksiy> superm1__: But on mythubuntu.org I see, that public alpha is on feisty.. Do You mean, that final release will be based on gutsy?
<superm1__> oleksiy, actually the next alpha will be too
<superm1__> i merged with a lot of gutsy installer changes and consequently can't build on feisty any more
<superm1__> the next alpha you will see the mythweather fix too (since its already in gutsy)
<oleksiy> when will next alpha be released?
<superm1__> oleksiy, in the next few weeks
<superm1__> we have a couple of big milestones we want in the installer
<superm1__> before hand
<superm1__> (what i'm current working on atm)
<oleksiy> ok.. thanks, I'll wait :-)
<OpenMedia> superm1__:  What was the ticket number for the weather fix?
<superm1__> OpenMedia, lets see if i can find it
<superm1__> mythtv ticket 3337
<OpenMedia> Cheers. You are a star
<superm1> :)
<OpenMedia> So have you guys applied this against Trunk or fixes?
<superm1> fixes
<superm1> I can point you right at the debdiff we use actually
<superm1> if you want
<superm1> because my patch integrates the icons and all too
<OpenMedia> Nice. I'll grab that then if you don't mind.
<superm1> OpenMedia, http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythplugins/ubuntu/annotate/supermario%40portablemario-20070605232241-8zshpzp47i3xrpoi?file_id=07_mythweather_weath-20070524080547-ndd7zwksa9edmvox-5
<superm1> you might want to wget that link
<superm1> i dont know if codebrowse.launchpad.net has mimetypes set up right
<superm1> for it to be a bin file
<superm1> OpenMedia, alternatively if that doesn't work for some reason or another i can dcc it or something to that effect
<superm1> in there the file is uuencoded
<superm1> so after the patch is applied, it is decoded via this http://pastebin.ca/565692
<OpenMedia> Ah I see. Never used debdiff before.
<superm1> well thats a dpatch actually
<superm1> my mistake saying debdiff above
<superm1> its applied to a debian source package
<OpenMedia> Ah.. Use dpatch all the time. codebrowse is taking an age to responde for some reason
<superm1> here if you can receive DCC's i'll send it that way
<OpenMedia> superm1: Cheers.. mighe be a little slow..
<OpenMedia> Need some bandwith for the VPN into "work"
<superm1> hm DCC aint' going .  here you know what, this is committed to gutsy
<superm1> you can grab them here
<superm1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/mythweather
<superm1> completely forgot
<OpenMedia> my VPN is probably confusing dcc
<superm1> at that link at p.u.c, the source package is there
<superm1> you can grab the .diff.gz .orig.tar.gz and .dsc
<superm1> and extract it
<OpenMedia> superm1:  Yeah.. Cheers.
<OpenMedia> superm1: But isn't that built against trunk, or are you still pulling from fixes at the moment?
<superm1> fixes
<superm1> laga has some packages going against trunk
<OpenMedia> Ok. Sweek. I'll grab the diff.gz as that has your patch
<superm1> ok cool.  i'll be back in a bit, have to run to the store
* OpenMedia Tries to get some work done
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1_]  by ChanServ
<cdg52> anyone know how to load samba drives on startup that do not require a username or password?
<superm1> cdg52, add to your /etc/fstab
<superm1> assuming you want them mounted on the filesystem
<superm1> if you just want them available from gnome-vfs aware apps, then just do it in nautilus
<cdg52> .
<cdg52> i added them
<cdg52> but they arnt mounting
<superm1> add the auto option
<superm1> to the list of mount option
<cdg52> ok let me look at it
<cdg52> "//cdg52/Torrent - I" ~/Documents/IMovies smbfs auto  0 0
<cdg52> like that/
<superm1> defaults,auto
<superm1> is what you'd likely need
<cdg52> everything else was correct?
<cdg52> "//cdg52/Torrent - I" ~/Documents/IMovies smbfs defaults,auto  0 0
<superm1> well that -l
<superm1> i'm not positive about
<cdg52> theres no -l thats all in quotes
<superm1> what is that supposed to be doing?
<cdg52> its a file name
<superm1> oh
<superm1> weird share name
<cdg52> yeah i didnt know linux hated stuff like that
<superm1> as long as /etc/fstab can interpret a name in quotes, that looks right
<cdg52> ok good
<cdg52> hopefully it will work fine this time around
<cdg52> ever use synergy?
<cdg52> great program
<superm1> yes
<superm1> its a very useful app
<cdg52> i used the quick version, but im not sure it it starts on startup do you know?
<superm1> before i moved my desktop to the living room because my frontend died, I used it between my laptop and deskto p all the time
<superm1> i never used any "quick" version
<superm1> i wrote out conf files my self
<cdg52> i installed quick and other one
<cdg52> but i dont know how to start synergy
<OpenMedia> Problem is all my machines share a single screen.
<superm1> OpenMedia, synergy doesn't help too much there :)
<cdg52> haha yeah
<OpenMedia> 2407WFP rocks ;)
<OpenMedia> Great for testing different video outputs from MythTV
<cdg52> does anyone know how to turn off authetication with samba windows file sharing say i share a file with my mythtv box, and im on windows i dont want to have to enter a password
<superm1> you have to switch from user auth to share auth
<superm1> in your smb.conf
<superm1> set security = share
<cdg52> thats in /usr/share/samba/smb.conf?
<superm1> /etc/samba.smb.conf
<superm1> i thought
<cdg52> o hmm
<cdg52> well ill try urs instead lol
<cdg52> i would assume i have to reload samba after i make a change?
<cdg52> o yay all works ^_^
<cdg52> although the file i had shared is not there
<cdg52> but hmm
<superm1> rogue780, u here?
<superm1> imbrandon, you here?
<imbrandon> superm1, sup?
<Jimmy89> hey guys
<Jimmy89> is there anything special i need to do before installing it, or during install
<Jimmy89> because it keeps crashing for me when it gets to configuring MythTV
<Jimmy89> just crashed at 83% again
<laga> OpenMediaSupport: do you need to know anything wrt trunk packages?
<laga> hello Jimmy89
<laga> Jimmy89: superm1 has gone to bed now... let's see
<laga> oh, you were here yesterday too, right?
<laga> apt-get update didn' work for you
<Jimmy89> just trying that again now
<Jimmy89> doing apt-get update; apt-get upgrade again now
<Jimmy89> i believe it has a problem even doing that though :(
<laga> we might be able to find a solution :)
<laga> the alpha 1 is still very rough
<Jimmy89> yeh i understand
<Jimmy89> a few secs till the apt-get stuff is done
<laga> hey, take a look at his: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/119055/comments/8
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119055 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu crashes on  first installation" [High,Fix released] 
<Jimmy89> doing that apt-get update stuff, i get a failed in buffer write error
<Jimmy89> ill try that extended one that just updates the ubiquity
<laga> Jimmy89: you better reboot fist.
<laga> first*
<laga> apt-get upgrade might have filled up the ramdisk or something
<Jimmy89> rgr
<Jimmy89> yeh i think so, only 256mb :(
<laga> what does that mean, "rgr"?
<Jimmy89> roger
* laga got up like 10 minutes ago
<laga> ah, thanks
<Jimmy89> im lazy, i guess ok would be shorter and more understandable :)
<Jimmy89> restarting now
<laga> heh
<Jimmy89> that extended apt-get stuff worked without an error
<Jimmy89> going to try to install again
<laga> :)
<Jimmy89> 40%.
<Jimmy89> im getting my hopes up now :p
<Jimmy89> yay!
<Jimmy89> its at 90%
<Jimmy89> got past that spot
<Jimmy89> that apt-get thing works, ty Laga
<laga> np
<laga> you're lucky that i just saw that email from the bug tracker in my inbox :)
<Jimmy89> yay it installed :)
<laga> nice :)
<Jimmy89> is there anyway to configure network card settings?
<Jimmy89> is the only way to configure network cards through terminal?
<laga> um
<laga> i don't know, sorry
<kellyg1> hi group
<a5benwillis> ping superm1
<a5benwillis> superm1: ping
<kruuli> eelo!
<kruuli> i have more questions today heeh :D
<kruuli> can you make the via unichrome drivers work under mythbuntu?
<kruuli> sorry for raining questions over you guys but theres really not that much info on mythbuntu .. but i love the concept so that wont stop me :D
<DaveMorris> kruuli, did  you want t he TV-OUT function  for PAL by any chance?
<kruuli> DaveMorris .. nah i just want the mpeg 2 acceleration to work ..
<kruuli> gonna connect my tv thru the vga
<kruuli> i have a guide from viaarena but its a total mess
<kruuli> and i dont know if you can do all the things you need to do in mythbuntu?
<DaveMorris> ok, I'll grab the ubuntu url for ya
<DaveMorris> its the same as that
<DaveMorris> I just had to to patch it for tv-oyt PAL to work
<kruuli> oh ok .. but you made the drivers work with the guide from viaarena DaveMorris?
<DaveMorris> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<kruuli> will that guide work? thought that whould not give me the mpeg2 support?
<DaveMorris> yeah,  thene to have the mpeg2 decoding, you need to choose the via x somthing in the mythtv frontend options
<DaveMorris> I'm not home till next week so I can't help much more than that atm
<kruuli> ok cool .. ill give it a try DaveMorris thanks! :)
<DaveMorris> heey sellis
<DaveMorris> kruuli: there is a commenet or 2 oon viaarena by me though, can't remember what I was doing wrong back then though
<kruuli> kk
<OpenMedia> Hi guys.
<DaveMorris> what device have you got with openchrome drives? a mini-itx board?
<kruuli> eya OpenMedia my friend got himself the pvr 150 :)
<kruuli> DaveMorris yeah a EPIA M
<DaveMorris> I've got the  EN
<OpenMedia> kruuli: Any issues? Hope it all goes well for him
<kruuli> OpenMedia well hes prolly waiting for me to come over and do all the hard work :
<kruuli> if i know him right .. and i do :p
<kruuli> DaveMorris working well for ya?
<DaveMorris> we are planning on packaging up the openchrome drivers for mythbuntu, but are focusing on other issues atm,  esp  since I'm the only one who currently has an opencrhome requiring device
<DaveMorris> yeah works fine, a bit overpowered for what I need with  the mpeg2 hardware decoding
<kruuli> ah sounds nice :)
<DaveMorris> I wanna try one of the new boards, with component out as well as optical and digital sound
<kruuli> hum "sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-via" that line .. after building the independant tree gives me a error message " that dir does not exsist"
<kruuli> DaveMorris yeah those seems nice .. im thinking about bring down the noise on mine .. got too many fans running atm
<DaveMorris> mines really quite, just the psu fan and the cpu  fan
<kruuli> bah "sudo apt-get install subversion autoconf automake1.9 libtool" complains about the file :/
<OpenMedia> DaveMorris: Which boards have got component out then? One reason we use the Asus M2NPV-VM is we can support component HD
<DaveMorris> kruuli: can you pastebin all the errors for us
<DaveMorris> please
<DaveMorris> OpenMedia: http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/mainboards/motherboards.jsp?motherboard_id=450
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
(DaveMorris/#ubuntu-mythtv) yeaeh, but the guide is slightly wrong
<kruuli> hehe ok
<kruuli> but with your documentation ill be fine right? :D
<DaveMorris> its now xserver-xorg-video-via rather than xserver-xorg-driver-via
<DaveMorris> the docs I do won't cover openchrome yet
<kruuli> oh ok
<kruuli> well let me review em anyway i work as a designer by proffession so i should be able to be to some help
* DaveMorris was actually reading the wrong line
<kruuli> ^^
<superm1> okay guys i'm back around
<superm1> did you sort out the troubles earlier?
<superm1> i saw 4 messages with my name
<kruuli> heh heya again superm1
<superm1> hey kruuli
<kruuli> was just me bothering DaveMorris .. and yes were sorted! :)
<DaveMorris> superm1 are univerise and multiverse activated by default on mythbuntu?
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> yes DaveMorris they are
<DaveMorris> hmm, somehow kruuli's wasn't workring
<DaveMorris> and they where empty when I logged in
<superm1> sudo apt-get update
<superm1> you would need to do likely
<DaveMorris> wb OpenMedia
<OpenMedia> Hmm. dropped off for some reason.
<OpenMedia> Wondered why it had gone very quiet
<DaveMorris> you get my PM's about possible resellers?
<superm1> DaveMorris, you got my mail about the screenshots showing the updated interface right?
<DaveMorris> superm1 yeah there great
<DaveMorris> I'll do it next week
<superm1> Good activity for a week of relaxing :)
<superm1> i'm in contact with the installer guys and getting patches into mainstream ubiquity right now too
<OpenMedia> DaveMorris: Yeah.. got two of them
<superm1> so as long as things keep going good here, we're on track
<OpenMedia> DaveMorris: What did you mean about needing to be registered?
<DaveMorris> I only sent 2, I'm sure there are some others in thee UK, but they are the one's I've dealt with
<DaveMorris> to send PM's you need to register,
<DaveMorris> guys what the command to register?
<kruuli> ./msg nickserv register
<superm1> (without the .)
<kruuli> indeed
<superm1> is Daviey here?
<OpenMedia> Hmm rejected invalid nickname..
<kruuli> nickname is prolly already taken OpenMedia
<kruuli> you can mess a dev to remove that user if it hasnt been used for 60 day
<kruuli> s
<superm1> ompaul,  ^
<OpenMedia> No worries. Sorted.
<ompaul> superm1, ?
<DaveMorris> Dai
<ompaul> ahh
<DaveMorris> Daviey: was about earlier
<superm1> ah okay.
<superm1> well DaveMorris once you get started on the LaTeX stuff, i'll be very interested to see the progression here.  I've wanted to learn LaTeX for ages
<OpenMedia> DaveMorris: What are you using LaTeX for?
<DaveMorris> to produce the main documents for installing and configuring mythbuntu, that way we can easily have html and pdf versions, and hopefully easily have country specific docs
<DaveMorris> for example the UK/NZ/USA docs will pretty much be the same for installing apart from how to configure the tv channels for each country
<DaveMorris> so those are done in seperate files, and are included in the country specific docs
<OpenMedia> We have a load of NZ bits we'd like to add.
<DaveMorris> sure, hopefully once I've got the ground work done it should be nice and easy :)
<OpenMedia> Our docs are at - http://openmedia.co.nz/openmedia/content/category/4/68/59/
<OpenMedia> Most of the content is reasonably generic. Quite a lot of NZ users find the DVB-S setup stuff useful
<DaveMorris> yeah, also setting it up with the different sattalitee/cable companies vaires slightly
<DaveMorris> and people will be unsure of what to do, and there for won't bother
<OpenMedia> Some country specific pages might help. Willing to contribute modified versions of our docs for the NZ side of things
<DaveMorris> thanks, there also might be a few word changes required, between the different English speaking countries
<OpenMedia> Hmm The joys of US spelling :)
<kruuli> gonna hit the sack!
<kruuli> thanks again DaveMorris for all your help!
<superm1> US spelling... haha
<superm1> centre versus center et tal
<OpenMedia> Heck US Letter vs A4 ;)
<superm1> i'm *so* glad that they finally added support in ubiquity to set that default
<superm1> it is very annoying to have every printout messed up because A4 was the default
<superm1> the new ubiquity build in feisty detects your paper type based upon locale
<superm1> and puts it in /etc/papersize for you
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<superm1> probably wasn't a big deal for you folks across the pond though, given the default was A4
<OpenMedia> For Ubuntu.
<OpenMedia> Windows/Mac choose US-Paper
<DaveMorris> btw where are the mythbuntu severs?
<superm1> I believe kansas, USA
<superm1> maybe Missouri
<DaveMorris> and does the mythbuntu iso have dvdcss installed by default?
<superm1> no it does not
<superm1> thats stepping on iffy grounds if we did
<superm1> we already do need to straighten out the font situation
<DaveMorris> good, other wise you might find yourself in guntomna bay
<superm1> with msttcorefonts
<superm1> Daviey, needs to get that fake-msttcorefonts made already :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-15
<DaveMorris> I'm guessing mp3 playback is also disabled by default
<Daviey> bah.. i'm still waiting on 'debian fonts task force'
<Daviey> to resolve the licence
<OpenMedia> the dvd/mp3 stuff just isn't understood by consumers.
<superm1> all the medibuntu stuff is off by default
<DaveMorris> Daviey: can't you just package some up to be used my mythbuntu before hand
<superm1> the repo isn't added
* Daviey notes that dvdcss is legal in the UK AIUI
<superm1> Daviey, any words on the unofficial themes package either?
<OpenMedia> Wow.. Since when?
<DaveMorris> yes, however us downloading aka exporting from the US may not be
<OpenMedia> mp3 is legal in NZ - no patents :)
<Daviey> DaveMorris: i have!  But we can't really use it until the licence is kosher
<DaveMorris> whats wrong with the licence?
<superm1> OpenMedia, lucky
<Daviey> DaveMorris: redhat haven't released them as we want them yet
<DaveMorris> the patent on mp3 runs out in 2013 I think
<Daviey> DaveMorris: haven't used 'open font licence' but they are willing to.  Just taking time
<Daviey> might pester the debian guy again
* tgm4883 doesn't like patents
<OpenMedia> So whats the license on the new RH fonts?
<DaveMorris> whats wrong with the current licence?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: "meh"
<Daviey> Currently gpl'd
<DaveMorris> I'm just thinking there might be issues when creating documents etc
<Daviey> apparently that's not appropriate
<DaveMorris> however we're not using it in that context
<Daviey> yes.. that was part of it.
<DaveMorris> also mythtv is gpl'ed so that don't matter
<Daviey> "Fonts need GPL exceptions for situations where they are used (technically as a library iirc) in a document that may be a private/confidential/proprietry document."
<OpenMedia> Ah.
<Daviey> not relevant in our case; but motu won't +1 my package until resolved
<DaveMorris> Daviey: yep, but we can host it on mythbuntu.org
<superm1> DaveMorris, we need to get all our stuff into ubuntu archives though
<Daviey> can do; my package is on revu
<superm1> thats why i'm working so closely with ubiquity guys
<DaveMorris> and grab it from there, when its +1 we switch to the ubuntu archive
<Daviey> is it a show stopper atm?
<superm1> we can do that, but by release time it needs to be fixed
<superm1> (as in archives)
<Daviey> msttcorefonts will do for now?
<superm1> for now it works fine
<superm1> its just that we cant distribute it like this right now
<superm1> ....or shouldnt be better yet
<Daviey> Mind you; users cannot create documents using the fake fonts as there is no text editor that will use them on base mythbuntu install :)
<superm1> Daviey, can i see your revu link?
<superm1> i'm curious to see what they said
<Daviey> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5182
<Daviey> superm1: it was on irc
<superm1> ah
<superm1> but these are in debian now you said?
<Daviey> no; the deb guys are trying to get a +1 to get it in theres aswell
<superm1> ohh
<superm1> idealy if debian straightens this out soon
<superm1> it can just be synced
<Daviey> Personally i'd rather use theirs - keeps it consistant at upstream merge
<superm1> Daviey, any words on the mythtv-themes-unofficial package?
<Daviey> yeah; i did email the deb guys; that's how i found out the prob
<Daviey> superm1: sadly not - but considering it's a conversion from norm package to meta-package - is it holding things up?
<OpenMedia> Where are the issues documented about the font license.
<superm1> well atm not yet.  within the next week or two jared and i should have the rest of the installer ready though
<Daviey> superm1: this last month has been so hectic.  I'm hoping to either get it done tommorow afternoon or early next week
<superm1> so your two things will be holding up then :)
<superm1> (the themes-unofficial and the metas)
<Daviey> owwww.... had an idea.  Rather than call it *-unoffical what about *-extras
<Daviey> *-extra rather
<superm1> doesnt matter ot me one way or anothre
<superm1> perhaps -community ?
<superm1> instead
<Daviey> that's better
<Daviey> anyway.. I'll submit 1 theme to revu - if that has no probs, i'll throw the rest in and the meta
<Daviey> bendailey been around recently?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: have you had a chance to do that 'research'?
<DaveMorris> what research?
<Daviey> pm
<DaveMorris> night all
<superm1> sounds good Daviey
<superm1> Daviey, you should look at how I have done my last few with cdbs
<superm1> and a bzr branch
<superm1> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5419
<superm1> dont have to nec. use the bzr branch, but cdbs is very easy to read/follow
<Daviey> any guides on cdbs
<Daviey> cdbs is entirely new to me
<Daviey> only heard of it when you mentioned it the other day
<superm1> it handles a lot of it for you
<superm1> for a themes package, you can follow exactly what i did
<superm1> with that gdm theme
<superm1> just take out the bzr lines in debian/rule
<superm1> just take out the bzr lines in debian/rules
<superm1> and make sure debian/copyright is correct
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> np
<superm1> when you've got it ready, i can do a prelook over before motu's if i'm around if you want too
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> i'll ping / email you when it's uploaded
<superm1> great
<superm1> as for the metas, i can explain to you a little more whats involved yet
<superm1> there is a "seeds" directory in the bzr branch
<superm1> as of probably 11 revisions ago
<superm1> (we're at 58)
<superm1> You use that to define exactly what apps are in what packages
<superm1> and then inside the source package, you do a 'germination' (explained in a readme with the package)
<superm1> to update from the seeds
<Daviey> oic
<Daviey> isn't that more complicated than standard?
<superm1> well it allows for easy updates is the idea
<superm1> you change one line, and it is reflected appropriately
<superm1> in the resultant metas
<superm1> with all its dependencies
<superm1> so there are two meta that were started then, mythbuntu-live and mythbuntu-standalone
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> live will include *everything*
<superm1> standalone includes everythign not removed by options
<Daviey> ahh
<superm1> and i think that's pretty much the jist of it.  all the files that are needed during the live install can be installed in mythbuntu-live, and the files that end up in /etc/skel after the install is done can be in mythbuntu-standalone
<superm1> Daviey, so you've been tracking the debian bug 423503 then right?
<ubotu> Debian bug 423503 in wnpp "ITP: ttf-liberation -- A set of free (GPL) fonts from Red Hat Inc." [Wishlist,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/423503
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> just saw it myself
* superm1 hopes that they straighten that mess out
<Daviey> it was that bug that stopped my +1
<superm1> well the thing is the licensing is because of dfsg though isn't it?
<Daviey> seems so
<superm1> then that shouldnt affect ubuntu directly
<superm1> if they go into multiverse instead
<Daviey> tell that to motu
<superm1> who told you this?
<Daviey> who looks after multiverse?
<superm1> motu
<Daviey> ah
<superm1> ok Daviey i'm gonna take off from work.  i'll cu soon
<Daviey> ttfn
<OpenMedia> superm1_:  Thanks for the pointers on the font issues. Very interesing.
<williammanda> hey guys
<williammanda> what is the command using mysql to fix the database?
<Daviey> OpenMedia: to be fair - we are first tryig to get the liberation fonts into a a package and accepted.  Once tht is done there needs tp be another package that depends on the fonts tha creates symlinks to the ms font filenames.  This will mean that apps can still refer to 'Arial' and get what is expected - but the fonts will be truly free
<williammanda> help!
<Daviey> williammanda: what do you mean by fix?
<tgm4883> williammanda, to repair?
<williammanda> yes!
* tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> lol, i don't know what it is, but knew what you were asking
<tgm4883> wish i could be more help
<williammanda> i'm having trouble with phpadmin....i can't login....
<Daviey> do you know what table is borked, or the whole database?
<williammanda> my processor is being tasked to 100% alot of the time.....
<Daviey> ah, that's not a database corruption issue
<williammanda> it just started ...
<Daviey> what is 'top' telling you is hogging?
<OpenMedia> have you run a tail on the mysql.log?
<Daviey> commerical flagging can shoot the load right up
<Daviey> from mysql console: mysql> REPAIR TABLE table_to_be_repaired;
<Daviey> That will check & fix tables
<williammanda> mythtv frontend
<williammanda> i have a core 2 duo
<williammanda> it never did it before
<a5benwillis> superm1_:  ping
<Daviey> a5benwillis: he's away
<a5benwillis> ah tx
<a5benwillis> just wanted to give him the good news abt my tuning problem I was having
<williammanda> i'm not using commerical flagging.....never have.....always been turned off
<a5benwillis> williammanda: I have the same proc, no problems
<williammanda> great....I didn't have any either until a few days ago
<williammanda> mythtv frontend always ran around 35% max with HDTV
<a5benwillis> my performance isnt so good with HD
<williammanda> now it hits 100% alot causing the viewing to pause
<a5benwillis> whats the other core do when it hits 100?
<williammanda> the other processer is at half or above
<OpenMedia> williammanda: As Daviey asked, what are the top processes in top, and have you run a tail on mysql.log to see what is happening?
<williammanda> the top process is mythtv frontend....I posted it
<williammanda> i have not run any mysql process
<OpenMedia> Ah so what is mythtvfrontend doing at the moment?
<a5benwillis> williammanda: Can you tail the frontend log?
<williammanda> ?
<williammanda> how?
<superm1_> a5benwillis, i'm here now
<superm1> you got your tuning problems figured out eh?
<superm1> thats great news
<superm1> williammanda, depending on how you started it
<superm1> if it was automatic from a session start
<superm1> you can tail the .xsession-errors
<superm1> in the user's home directory
<a5benwillis> superm1: Heh, I just replaced the dvb card.. Works perfectly now.
<superm1> so it was indeed bad then ?
<a5benwillis> appears so.
<a5benwillis> it got to where it wouldnt tune to any chans the past few days.
<superm1> i've got an analog tuner like that that is really flakey and has been getting worse
<a5benwillis> williammanda: Or you can kill frontend and backend and start them manually in a term window so you can see whats happening. I use my own init scripts so I can use my own logs in var/log
<superm1> what did you eventually do about the lack of guide data, just end up not using american satellite and opt for candadian?
<a5benwillis> that last patch with trunk fixed all my eit issues.
<a5benwillis> check this out LOL
<a5benwillis> "There's guide data until 2037-12-08 20:20 (11135 days)."
<superm1> yea.....
<a5benwillis> I am offically happy. Watching Spongbob right now!!
<superm1> i dont know if i would qualify that as "all your eit issues" being resolved
<a5benwillis> :-)
<a5benwillis> well.. I'm have guide data for at least 9 days and it updates properly without running constantly.
<superm1> thats great then
<superm1> find out anything more about if your patches are getting applied to trunk for your tuner support?
<a5benwillis> havent heard
<a5benwillis> I really need to make a backup image now before something bad happens..
* superm1 knocks on a sheet of wood
<superm1> okay mates i'm out for a bit.  Daviey if your still up, get to bed :)
<Daviey> yes sir
<swhalen> Hi, can someone help me with the mythbackend script?
<swhalen> !mythbackend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythbackend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #120083 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed configuring mythtv (dup-of: 119055)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120083
<laga> superm1: some of juski's themes went into svn trunk
<laga> superm1: they can be found in trunk/themes, not trunk/myththemes
<superm1> neat ;)
<dmandell> Hi, I've been having a bit of a problem with gnome-screensaver on a Fiesty mythtv install, can anyone help?
<superm1> Hi dmandell
<superm1> what sort of problem?
<dmandell> Hi sperm1.
<superm1> superm1
<laga> rotfl
<dmandell> superm1
<dmandell> sorry!
<laga> poor superm1_ :)
<dmandell> Now with egg on my face I continue...
<dmandell> The problem is that it's coming on at all, I'd like to disable it but don't see a real good way how to.
<superm1> its coming on when?
<superm1> during watching?
<dmandell> I've got a combined frontend/backend...
<superm1> or during general usage
<dmandell> no, when video's paused or when I'm at the menus
<superm1> right thats normal
<superm1> but you want that turned off?
<dmandell> More or less it just makes it confusing for the gf, as she thinks there's a problem.
<dmandell> Yeah, ideally.
<superm1> you are using ubuntu-mythtv-frontend metapackage correct?
<dmandell> Yes, that's right.
<superm1> okay easiest way to do it
<superm1> when your sitting at the main myth screen, hit ctrl alt right
<superm1> you'll be brought to another virtual desktop
<superm1> right click it
<superm1> and pick the terminal
<superm1> and type gnome-screensaver-preferences
<superm1> and you can change the settings for the screensaver there
<superm1> close the terminal and hit ctrl alt left to go back to myth
<dmandell> cool, thanks for your help.
<laga> i didn't know that ctrl-alt-left trick. thanks :)
<dmandell> I was going to rename the gnome-screensaver binary and leave an empty file in its place, but figured I'd be better off doing it the "right way"  Thanks a ton for your help.
<superm1> not a problem.  btw you can tab complete IRC names, so there is no mishaps like before :)
<superm1> laga, its not exactly intuitive, but its pretty neat eh?
<laga> yup
<laga> well, it doesn't look like my backend wil lgo into the living room anyways. guess i'll uninstall mythfrontend :(
<dmandell> superm1: not with my IRC client, I'm using TinyIRC, tab nick completion doesn't look like it works.
<superm1> ah thats a shame.  get a real IRC client then ;)
<laga> yeah
<superm1> the funny thing is that i catch myself trying to tab complete thoughts too
<laga> irssi
<laga> ;)
<superm1> and that doesnt work...
<laga> heh
<laga> boo<tab>
<superm1> laga, when your done with the svn packages, thats the next thing you should work on.  a python script to add to xchat that lets you tab complete sentances
<superm1> and learns about what you think and type
<Daviey> abybody else finding themeslves talk in the firt person in real like.  Actually saying in their head '/me thinks xyz'
<laga> Daviey: yes
<laga> i actually do think in english way too much
<Daviey> it's annoying
<laga> give me back my native language! damn you, IRC!
<superm1> Daviey, you don't say /me in real life though do you ?
* laga gets scared
<Daviey> superm1: in my head; for real life situations
<Daviey> never actually said it tho
<superm1> haha
<laga> does anybody in here say "lol" in RL situations?
<superm1> i have a friend that does that
<superm1> i hate it
<superm1> or rotfl outloud
<superm1> when he is clearly standing there smirking
* Daviey has never seen anybody actually roll around on the floor laughing
<laga> superm1: get a taser?
<laga> superm1: actually, if he doesn't draw lolcats iRL it's not that bad
<Daviey> One term i really hate in RL is gooey when they mean G.U.I; does it really take any longer to say?!
<laga> Daviey: interestingly enough, i just say "grafische benutzoberflche" ;)
<Daviey> Ahh.. German - such a pretty language
<superm1> laga, see with you always typing in english, i can't imagine you thinking in german or speaking/writing german
<superm1> it just looks odd
<superm1> speaking of which - do you think in german then?
<superm1> since thats your primary language?
<laga> i think in english when i'm in here, especially while i'm typing. i'm not translating on-the-fly, if you wanted to know that :)
<laga> i usually switch between german and english channels or IM sessions a lot. i'm used to it
<superm1> well i've just always wondered about that in general.  someone brought up on say italian, do they "think" in italian then
<Daviey> Here's a mind blower; what if you had NO language - how would you think?
<laga> tbh, i stayed home due to a flu or something when we talked about that in school :(
<laga> superm1: well, do you think in english?
<superm1> laga, well ya
<superm1> but thats the only language i speak fluently
<Daviey> i reckon he thinks in american
<superm1> i understand some spoken italian and polish
<laga> superm1: IMHO, you have objects and just apply a term you get from a specific language
<superm1> and speak broken high school spanish
<Daviey> laga: but what if you don't have a language to use?
<superm1> kinda like how you learn that a new gadget is called 'iphone'
<laga> superm1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semiotics
<superm1> then you associate that with the gadget
<laga> Daviey: i'd think in cat-ish then
<laga> meow
<laga> no, i'm *not* one of these furries
<laga> superm1: for me, it depends on the level of immersion. when i read complicated technical documents, like those XSLT docs i was reading earlier, i need to re-iterate those facts to understand them. i usually use german then because the technical stuff is abstract and complicated enough for me.
<superm1> so basic concepts you would associate with english words
<superm1> and things you can't represent in english
<superm1> are represented in german
<laga> i can represent them in english, but i could also represent them in flowcharts or something. it's just clutching for straws so i can understand them.
<superm1> i see
<superm1> what are you reading about XML translations for?
<laga> if i was *writing* technical documentation in english, i'd usually think in english because it makes the job easier and because i have already understood what i am talking about
<laga> superm1: www.epgdata.com gave me a test account and i'm writing a convertor to XMLTV
<superm1> ah neat
<superm1> laga, i forget did you finish with the mythweb htaccess spec?
<superm1> on the trunk packages
<laga> superm1: my use of language also depends on how i used to use it. i used to date an american girl and now i think in english when i think about love and associated items. trust me, i'm really scared about saying "i love you" instead of "ich liebe dich" now because then fecal matter would hit the ventilation device pretty hard
<laga> superm1: not yet. i was busy with other stuff, including analysis. ;)
<superm1> haha
<laga> "you still love her"
<laga> yadda yadda
<superm1> american girls *are* trouble
<superm1> i'll agree
<laga> well, we all gotta go through hell a little bit
<Daviey> "< superm1> american's ... *are* trouble"
<Daviey> is taht a misquote?
<laga> no
<superm1> hey now Daviey
<superm1> just because we talk different and eat really unhealthy, doesn't mean we're all trouble :)
<Daviey> !polotics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polotics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daviey> !politics
<ubotu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<Daviey> rather
<superm1> haha
<laga> !irrational.flamewar
<Daviey> superm1: now you've done it - Ircops on the case
<laga> k-lining all americans tonight, are we?
<Daviey> !45_minute_claim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 45_minute_claim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superm1> !kidding
<ubotu> You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<superm1> okay enough playing with ubotu I say.
<Daviey> heh; does that count as bot abuse?
<superm1> laga, do you know what themes were added to trunk?
<superm1> and does that mean they are distributed with trunk?
<superm1> or just as mythtv-themes
<Daviey> juski said that he isn't gonna make any rah changes
<Daviey> rash
<superm1> what does that mean?
<laga> superm1: there are in their own directory
<laga> they*
<superm1> so how are they going to be distributed?
<superm1> is that tbd?
<laga> seems so
<laga> it looks like there'll be a theme downloader
<superm1> oh so they will come with the theme downloader then
<superm1> i see
<superm1> well then what is the smartest way to approach the themes problem?
<laga> svn co && dpkg-buildpackage ;)
<superm1> for mythbuntu
<superm1> and mythtv on ubuntu
<superm1> packaging wise
<laga> put each theme in its own package i'd say
<superm1> and then the obsoleted ones we dont do anything with
<superm1> *we remove from the archive
<laga> which ones are obsoleted?
<superm1> next ubuntu release
<superm1> well the ones that dont need to be packaged
<superm1> because of the theme downloader
<laga> old themes like visor should be dealt with by upstream
<laga> oh
<laga> humm
<laga> superm1: i have no clue how it'll be handled. a "theme downloader" sounds like it'd give you all kinds of troubles, because it'd need root permissions etc
<laga> and not everyone has got net access on their mythtv boxen
<superm1> well it can probably save to ~/.mythtv
<superm1> if its smart
<laga> it's still a WIP, i suppose
<laga> true
<superm1> okay Daviey
<superm1> get a theme on revu already
<superm1> :)
<superm1> lets get that settled soon
<laga> superm1: guess we need to talk to juski what he's gonna do exactly
<superm1> well for all the other themes at least
<superm1> we need to get those in
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-16
<brockoli> can someone help me get mythweb running?  I have mythtv front&backend running fine
<brockoli> also have apache2 running
<rogue780> oh I loathe comcast
<kruuli> hey guys! :>
<kruuli> heya superm1 :)
<superm1> hey kruuli
<superm1> Daviey, h=ping
<superm1> kruuli, you still here?
<kruuli> yeah superm1
<superm1> kruuli, do you have a spare hard drive you would be able to use to test a change that i'm making?
<superm1> its not possible to test it in a VM
<superm1> and i dont have any extra drives
<kruuli> no i do not .. does it include a reinstall?
<superm1> yea it would be a full install (thats why i was saying an extra drive would be ideal)
<superm1> i dont know for sure that it is going to work, and i dont want to blow away anything useful on any drives
<superm1> i might just run to a best buy and pick up a drive to use for a week or two and return it then i guess
<kruuli> i whould have no problem reinstalling on my main drive... just one thing .. dave helped me get the via unichrome drivers to work and i dont know if i can do it on my own :p
<superm1> oh i thought you were using nvidia :)  wouldnt even be relavent then...
<superm1> the proprietary driver detection and installation is the thing i wanted to test
<kruuli> oh ok .. well ive changed it .. using the built in know as i needed a free pci slot
<superm1> ah
<kruuli> i could dig up my old 20gig from the storageroom and put in my nivida card again if you want to
<superm1> well dont worry about it right this minute.
<kruuli> aslong as it does not screw up my main install :)
<superm1> its going to take a few hours to get everything that needs to be built done
<laga> superm1: we should get someone to pay a extra drive and a swapable bay for you
<laga> superm1: maybe i can spare a 40G or 120G hdd
<superm1> laga, that would make things a lot easier :)
<laga> superm1: shipping from germany to the Us doesn't sound too sensible, though
<laga> at least air mail is helluva expensive
<superm1> good point
<kruuli> get a paypal on the mythbuntu site and ill gladly chipp in
* laga considers himself a dev with an expensive girlfriend and refrains from donating money
<superm1> well i've got a usb external 5 gig drive.  let me see if maybe my work laptop is willing to boot from that
<kruuli> if not ill get my stuff together
<superm1> ok.  bbiab
<superm1> laga, if at all possible could you wrap up the mythweb htaccess code in the near future?
<superm1> i've got all the gui ready for it now
<laga> superm1: i'll try hard to get some time. next wednesday will be the last part of my finals
<superm1> great :)
<laga> maybe i can find some time tomorrow instead of browsing my EPG in mythweb
<laga> lots of good stuff in there :)
<kruuli> guys .. is there a way to see if my mpeg2 acceleration is enabled?
<kruuli> cant test any videos yet as i only get a black screen
<kruuli> superm1 did you sort it out?
<superm1> kruuli, it looks like my work laptop will be able to boot it
<superm1> just need to get it all built/burned
<superm1> kruuli, about mpeg2 acceleration - you mean like via-xvmc?
<kruuli> yeah
<randyist> Hello all
<randyist> can anybody answer questions about Myth buntu ? .. I'm considering using an old system to install it
<kruuli> hey randyist .. bet if you post em someone just might :>
<randyist> i'm just wondering what kind of Hardware I would need to set up a minimal Mythtv setup. I have an unused 500 Mhx P III computer .. I am just curious what hardware i would need
<kruuli> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hardware_Requirements
<randyist> ah. thank you!
<kruuli> some thoughts about hardware there :)
<randyist> you're great. thank you so muc
<superm1> randyist, will you be waiting a few weeks to setup?
<superm1> we'll be having a new alpha coming out within the next two or three weeks hopefully
<randyist> yeah. I'll be waiting a little bit
<randyist> now I'm just trying to find a cheap Tuner card that has on-board processing
<kruuli> randyist the pvr 150 is a great (and cheap) card imo .. with good support http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/PVR-150
<randyist> i guess i'm really cheap. .they're all over a hundred bucks ! haha.
<randyist> thanks though
<kruuli> superm1 any new candy you can tell us about in the new alpha? :>
<randyist> oh . never mind .. it's under 100
<randyist> man you're good .lol
<kruuli> randyist .. well ive been naggin these guys for weeks .. so its really the devs in here you should thank :p
<superm1> kruuli, well its gutsy based - so a lot has changed :)
<randyist> the linux community is amazing.. I wish i started learning about linux at an earlier age
<randyist> people like you make it work though
<kruuli> randyist same here started with it like 2 weeks ago :D
<kruuli> superm1 gutsy based says nothing to me :p .. but im sure it will rock :>
<superm1> kruuli, the big things that should be noticable with it will be some artwork changes and support for proprietary drivers
<superm1> lots of "behind the scenes" stuff is happening though
<superm1> with getting it coded so that it can be put into official ubuntu repos rather than have bits and pieces here and there
<kruuli> cool .. proprietary drivers? could you take that in swedish please? lol no but what does it mean?
<superm1> that means nvidia or ati drivers will be installable directly from mythbuntu install
<superm1> without any extra work
<kruuli> bah .. no love for the unichrome? :D
<superm1> well unichrome is a whole different game
<superm1> its on the plan
<superm1> but not this alpha
<kruuli> hehe i see :>
<superm1> along with PVR-350 support
<superm1> (for its tv out)
<kruuli> cool alot of people will be happy then
<kruuli> im in so much trouble :D i only have 1 pci slot on my EPIA-M and the built in soundcard is broken .. so ive sacked the nvidia card trying to get the unichrome to work .. ill be using a pvr - 150 on my pci slot and a zalman eternal usb soundcard .. think it will ever happen? :D
<superm1> well i can't say i've ever worked with an external soundcard
<superm1> so i can't comment how well that will work
<superm1> have you researched whether its supported?
<kruuli> it should be yeah .. atleast the chip is
<superm1> well good luck with it then :)
<kruuli> hehe thanks :p
<kruuli> its a stand alone device .. if you use it in windows you dont need any drivers for it cuz its built in or something and from what i can understand ubuntu should be able to take care of it
<superm1> well you haven't tried it yet?
<kruuli> nope sure have not :)
* Daviey has a usb snd device and it worked out-of-box
<kruuli> Daviey you have!? :D
<Daviey> did somebody ping me
<kruuli> what modell?
<Daviey> hmm.. it's a usb headset - but it is recognised as an alsa sound device
<Daviey> the only difference is that it's output is hardwired to headphones
<kruuli> ah ok cool :)
<kruuli> i have a question .. whats ubuntus version of windows add/remove hardware?
<Daviey> Hardware information
<Daviey> System -> Prefs' -> Hardware information
<Daviey> not exactly eqivilant, but nearest
<Daviey> What are you trying to do?
<kruuli> no way to access it in mythbuntu?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> what are you trying to do?
<superm1> Daviey, i did earlier
<superm1> i forget why though
<Daviey> you did access it?
<kruuli> Daviey nothing right now .. but im going to add new hardware so i was just thinking :)
<Daviey> kruuli: tbh, console is better for that
<Daviey> kruuli: lspci to list pci devices, lsusb etc
<superm1> kruuli, you should try just disabling your on board audio, and starting up with the usb device plugged in
<superm1> it might just work
<superm1> as the default device then
<Daviey> failing that; use 'alsaswitch' iirc
<superm1> or aplay -L
<Daviey> can aplay change the default?
<superm1> well you can see if its listed there
<Daviey> ah
<kruuli> dont have it yet .. as i said just checking :>
<superm1> ah
<kruuli> lspci and lsusb seems like usefull commands :> compiling a list of usefull command :D
<kruuli> is hotplug enabled and functional from install in mythbuntu?
<superm1> yes
<kruuli> sweet! :D
<kruuli> if i cant get this to work im gonna buy the exact setup parker is using .. i wont give up until i got mythbuntu up and running :D
<superm1> parker?
<kruuli> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_silent.php
<superm1> oh do you know him personally, or just referring to his site?
<kruuli> just referring :)
<kruuli> he has some great guides on hes site
<Daviey> they are great; i've used them aswell.  But he has overcomplicated some of the method
<Daviey> or rather; they have now become easyier - and he hasn't updated them
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-17
<kruuli> hehe i see
<kruuli> lol looking at a cpu heatsink 690g! thats just crazy :D
<kruuli> but its fanless
<Daviey> meh.. the heatsink i need is ~$40
<Daviey> grrr
<kruuli> :/
<kruuli> for 4721 SEK you could get a totaly quiet (only a seasonic 120mm psu fan) htpc .. 4721 SEK = 620 USD thats pretty nice :)
* Daviey needs a low profile cooler (40mm) >:(
<kruuli> cooler for what Daviey?
<Daviey> cpu
<kruuli> ah .. well you wont find any lowprofile fanless coolers thats for sure hehe :p
<Daviey>  O RLY
<kruuli> haha :>
<kruuli> Y RLY!
<Daviey> maybe http://www.komplett.se/img/p/200/324980.jpg
<kruuli> lol Daviey are you swedish? :p
<kruuli> nice how high is it?
<Daviey> 24mm i think
<kruuli> cool
<kruuli> http://www.webhallen.com/prod.php?id=66468 <- thats what im going for if i end up buying a new htpc
<kruuli> 665g .. my case will prolly tilt over
<Daviey> pretty
<Daviey> but tall
<kruuli> hehe yeah well im going for this case instead of a htpc case http://www.webhallen.com/prod.php?id=74960
<kruuli> tomshardware gave it alot of love
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> still looks like a pc tho
<Daviey> currently i'm using a beige tower
<Daviey> have done for nearly 2 years!
<Daviey> decided it's time for a htpc case
<kruuli> cool what are you looking at?
<kruuli> the coolest thing whould be to get my old EPIA M running .. whould save me alot of buck as i only need the TV card and a external soundcard :)
<Daviey> http://www.hipergroup.com/image/products/media/hmc-2k53a.jpg
<kruuli> looks slim!
<Daviey> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/productimages/orig/43060_01.jpg
<Daviey> that's a slightly better shit
<Daviey> shot!
<Daviey> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kruuli> haha
<kruuli> owned
<Daviey> heh
<kruuli> you didnt answer my question Daviey are you from sweden?
<Daviey> na
<Daviey> just used google images to find a decent photo
<Daviey> I'm from UK
<kruuli> oh lol .. :D
<kruuli> koplett.se is swedish :>
<Daviey> yeah, they do ship to most of europe thi
<Daviey> ordered ram from them years ago
<kruuli> oh cool .. didnt even know that
<kruuli> http://www.atruereview.com/ZMRSSC/index.php <-- thats the card im gonna try in ubuntu
<Daviey> found another low profile cooler - but noise level 28 - 46.5dB!!
<Daviey> that's a bleedin jumbo jet
<kruuli> hehe yeah
<kruuli> do you know the name of the chip your usb sound device is using Daviey?
<Daviey> wait 1
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 047f:0301 Plantronics, Inc.
<Daviey> [52358.611300]  input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.00 Device [Plantronics Plantronics headset]  on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1
<Daviey> That's all i can tell you, sorry
<kruuli> np
<kruuli> man .. stupid unichrome! it just wont play any videos! get a black screen on some files and nothing on others! grr
<Daviey> DaveMorris built custom unichrome drivers.  Might be worth speaking to him when he returns
<Daviey> He had to for a EPIA-M
<kruuli> yeah DaveMorris helped me setting these drivers up thru ssh .. but we must have missed something or im doing something terrably wrong
<kruuli> anyway ill hassle him when he gets back .. :)
<kruuli> nn dudes!
<ubotu> New bug: #119562 in restricted-manager "crashes with IndexError" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119562
<jose> Say - is there anyone here who might help me with the internet search function in Deskbar?
<OpenMedia> superm1: You awake?
<superm1> yea OpenMedia
<OpenMedia> Going to be at UbuntuLive :)
<OpenMedia> Just booked..
<superm1> awesome!
<OpenMedia> Let me know if you'd like one of our units for additional demo gear. I'll see what I can do
<superm1> sure i'll let you know within a week or so
<superm1> (we have to have our presentation prepared by the 25th, so i'll know how things will be doing by then)
<superm1> you got the discount on admission right?
<OpenMedia> Are details are up at http://wiki.oreillynet.com/ubuntulive07/index.cgi?WhosComing
<OpenMedia> Yeah.. Found the codes :)
<superm1> good good
<OpenMedia> Hell yeah. Doing OSCON as well
<superm1> ah i wish i could stay an extra week for that too
<superm1> i'm already cutting it so close here with taking these 3 days off
<OpenMedia> What do you do?
<superm1> i'm interning with IBM this summer
<superm1> yet have one more semester of school to go
<OpenMedia> ;)
<OpenMedia> You in blue pages?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> do you have access?
<OpenMedia> Look me up then... I run the NZ Linux team
<OpenMedia> Guy has to have a day job
<superm1> really....
<superm1> small world here :)
<OpenMedia> really... Architect and Technical lead
<superm1> do you guys work with the lud team at all?
<superm1> or wait they are out of brazil i think
<OpenMedia> I'll have to try and catch you on sametime at some point
<superm1> i'm pulling up my work laptop right now, i'll add you in to my contact list before i forget :)
<OpenMedia> Don't have my VPN active at the moment.
<superm1> listed as a contractor?
<OpenMedia> Yup
<OpenMedia> Most of the NZ team are
<superm1> why is that?
<OpenMedia> The way things work on this side of the world
<superm1> ah
<superm1> so how did you manage to get this much time off then?
<OpenMedia> Too much leave owing.
<OpenMedia> We get more than the US.
<OpenMedia> Shout you a beer in Portland then. We get in late Friday to recover from the flight
<superm1> aye me too
<superm1> i still have to sort out a hotel and such.
<superm1> imbrandon mentioned an interest in sharing a room, but i haven't spoken to him about it other than in passing
<OpenMedia> Not a lot of hotels left
<superm1> oh really....
<superm1> thats not good
<superm1> imbrandon, ping.  we should really sort this out :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119624 in ubiquity (main) "Installer fails (dup-of: 119055)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119624
<kruuli> morning ^^
<superm1> morning kruuli
<superm1> thats probably my queue to go to bed
<superm1> if its morning for you :0
<kruuli> haha :p
<kruuli> its like 9 in the morning here :)
<superm1> i just wrapped up what i think is the last of the tv out support
<superm1> so it *should* be functional :)
<kruuli> very nice! :D
<kruuli> want me to try it out?
<superm1> if you could, yes that would be great
<superm1> i've been scping things into the live env, so let me just build an ISO
<superm1> and you can use that
<kruuli> cool :)
<kruuli> is it the nivida stuff your talking about? or some general tv out support?
<superm1> nvidia tv out and ati tv out should work after install now
<superm1> if you choose tv out during install
<kruuli> ok nice
<superm1> and it will install nvidia or ati drivers if you want
<superm1> atm it needs web access for such things to work though
<superm1> i haven't worked out how to make them get pulled from the disk
<kruuli> well most have so its ok imo :)
<kruuli> ill switch to my nvidia card brb
<superm1> and still have plenty of months to figure that out too
<kruuli> back
<superm1> k
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/files/iso/buildlog
<superm1> in about an hour the build will be done
<superm1> you'll know because that log gives you a filesize at the end and says something about where its placed and such
<superm1> once it does that, http://mythbuntu.org/files/iso/mythbuntu-7.10~070617-i386.iso
<superm1> will be the link
<superm1> with http://mythbuntu.org/files/iso/mythbuntu-7.10~070617-i386.iso.md5sum
<superm1> being the md5sum
<kruuli> got it!
<superm1> i'm telling you because its time for bed for me, and i wont be up when it finishes :)
<kruuli> and i can just burn it on a cd and try it?
<superm1> yup
<kruuli> hehe i understand dude :)
<superm1> in theory of course :)
<kruuli> ofc!
<kruuli> when did you say the ETA on unichrome was? :>
<superm1> well if i keep up the pace i'm going on this other stuff, it should be in by release - but i do have some other stuff coming up next month (like ULive), so we'll see :)
<superm1> now there is a bit of an ugly bug floating around with glib
<superm1> hopefully my workaround in there goes around it
<superm1> but if when you double click the installer nothing happens
<superm1> then launch from the terminal like this:
<superm1> export G_SLICE=always-malloc; sudo ubiquity mythbuntu-ui
<superm1> hopefully you wont have to do that though
<superm1> that same glib bug affects VLC too, so dont try to open it
<kruuli> got it! :)
<kruuli> and sounds good about the unichrome :p
<superm1> oh oops.  forgot need to get one more thing in the iso before i let that keep going brb in a few minutes
<kruuli> hehe k
<superm1> okay thats all up there now.  so just keep an eye on that build log about an hour from now
<superm1> it should be ready
<kruuli> sure thing
<superm1> nn
<kruuli> have a good nights sleep now superm1 :>
<kruuli> !seen DaveMorris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen davemorris - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kruuli> :<
<kruuli> i managed to break my xorg.conf
<kruuli> get a blue screen trying to boot
<kruuli> think i know whats wrong .. but how do i exec the xorg.conf now?
<kruuli> solved it .. esc and failesafe mode did the job :D
<kruuli> anyone know whe DaveMorris will be back?
<imbrandon> superm1, ping
<imbrandon> superm1, yea shoot me a email about bunking up in portland
<Daviey> laga: ping
<superm1> kruuli, here still?
<superm1> if you can get me the xor.g.0.log
<superm1> that you had
<superm1> that'd be great
<superm1> kruuli, and as well what TV type you were using, what cable etc
<kruuli> superm1 where can i find xor.g.0.log?
<superm1> kruuli, I meant to say Xorg.0.log
<superm1> its in /var/log
<kruuli> ok
<superm1> if you did manage to get X to start though, it was likely overwritten
<superm1> it may be called Xorg.1.log
<superm1> due to log rotation
<kruuli> well i didnt get it to work that well :p
<kruuli> was using the TV out on my nvidia card on a  Panasonic TH-42PV60
<superm1> what sort of input?
<superm1> composite or svideO?
<kruuli> Svideo
<superm1> pal?
<kruuli> ntsc
<superm1> okay, well i'll have to see what that log says then
<superm1> i didn't try NTSC myself since my card doesn't support it
<superm1> it only does component
<superm1> (hd480,hd720, etc)
<superm1> i'm *hoping* its just a minor typo
<Stinewave> Hello, anyone here today. Oh, by the way... Happy Fathers day.
<superm1> Hi Stinewave
<kruuli> omg its fathers day today?
<superm1> kruuli, call your dad :)
<kruuli> yeah think i will :p
<Stinewave> I'm setting up MythTV for my first time. I'm using MithDora 4. The first time I installed it, it didn't detect my sound corectly and the manual setting would not corect this. So I re-installed and now the sound works but I can't get a listing and there's no news or weather.
<kruuli> superm1 how do i make the log file visiable to you? copy/paste does not seem to work
<superm1> kruuli, scp is the best way
<kruuli> explain :D
<superm1> or pastebin
<superm1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kruuli> yeah but how do i copy paste in nano?
<superm1> pastebin is probably easiest
<superm1> are you in X?
<superm1> Stinewave, mythdora likely doesn't have the mythweather patch to use a different weather source
<superm1> Stinewave, msnbc broke their format
<kruuli> Stinewave you got me all worked up! fathers day in sweden is in november lol :>
<kruuli> superm1 haha you should have used another test subject! what do you mean by X? :>
<Stinewave> OK, but I put in my zap2it account information and it does nothing. The News feed used to show Yahoo,BBC and a few others but now the screen is blank. It's as if I have not network conection but the web-browers work fine.
<superm1> kruuli, how are you viewing the file?  At a console?
<superm1> or in the GUI
<superm1> in a terminal in it
<kruuli> yeah console
<kruuli> using the terminal emulation
<superm1> okay so you could open another terminal
<superm1> and run firefox
<Stinewave> yes
<kruuli> and /sudo nano /var/etc/xorg to view the file
<superm1> Stinewave, I can't speak much to mythdora's package unfortunately
<superm1> they use a completely different set of builds and patches than we are here
<superm1> so I'm not sure if they introduced some odd patches to mythnews
<kruuli> yeah but how do i copy paste text in nano? will have no problem posting the file if i know that :)
<superm1> ah
<Stinewave> ok,
<superm1> kruuli, highlight it
<superm1> and then in a pastebin
<superm1> middle click
<kruuli> middle click? .. mousescroll click? :D
<superm1> but the file is likely a bit long, you might want to use cat to look at instead
<superm1> so you can highlight the whole file
<superm1> if you do "sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log"
<kruuli> yeah its super long!
<superm1> and then just highlight and drag up
<kruuli> ok no command for windows ctrl + a ?
<superm1> well not in a terminal app like that
<superm1> you can install gedit though
<kruuli> kk
<superm1> or kedit
<superm1> and do it in there if your more comfortable
<superm1> sudo apt-get install gedit
<kruuli> sudo apt-get gedit?
<kruuli> ah so close! :D
<kruuli> will do that right away
<Stinewave> OK, heres another one someone might be able to help me with. The MithTV screens and the video played from the TV Tuner card show up on my screen in a box that's smaller then the full screen but if I play a DVD it shows up full screen. How do I get everything full-screen?
<Stinewave> I have the rez set to 800x600. that's the max it alows
<superm1> Stinewave, do you have a 16:9 TV?
<superm1> o
<Stinewave> NO
<superm1> Have you possibly changed the appearance settings in (Settings->Appearance)?
<superm1> there are options to control what window it plays in
<superm1> and the size there
<Stinewave> It's just a standard 4:6 or whatever it is and I'm using S-video out
<Stinewave> I never touched anything but I'll look again
<Stinewave> Thanks
<kruuli> superm1 i just realized something i did a reinstall after the whole nvidia thing :< terrible sorry didnt know you needed logfiles :< when i look thru the log it only talks about VIA stuff now :<
<superm1> kruuli, you didn't end up doing it on the extra drive?
<kruuli> nope .. i ended up breaking my unichrome install
<superm1> ouch, sorry :)
<kruuli> well thats np .. what buggers me is all was a waste now that you didnt get your logfile :/
<superm1> do you recall at all what the error was that it was spitting at you about why it couldn't start X?
<kruuli> well not really .. its all a bunch of mumbojumbo for me lol
<kruuli> i never actually got a picture on my tv out
<kruuli> had to use the VGA to see anything
<kruuli> there is no way the file could be saved somewhere?
<kruuli> i didnt do a clean install
<kruuli> oh wait i did .. that auto partition thing :<
<superm1> well you did a clean mythbuntu install?
<kruuli> bah this sucks!
<superm1> or ubuntu install
<kruuli> mythbuntu
<superm1> oh but didnt activate the proprietary driver.
<superm1> man.
<kruuli> no dont think so .. i used the guided thing
<kruuli>  :/ sorry mate
<superm1> well did everything else in the install work as expected?
<superm1> without any intervention
<superm1> (using the newer disc)
<kruuli> yeah none more then what i always have
<kruuli> the 256mbramisnotenough problem
<superm1> so you didn't have to launch ubiquity from a terminal or anything
<superm1> oh how did you get around that this time?
<kruuli> same as before
<superm1> i dont recall the solution before though?
<kruuli> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  --reinstall ubiquity ubiquity-frontend -gtk -y && sudo apt-get clean
<kruuli> and kill the apache2 and mysql processes
<superm1> on the new disk you did this?
<kruuli> did that without thinking so dunno if it helped or not
<superm1> none of that should have been necessary on the new disk
<kruuli> hehe lol
<superm1> and were apache / mysql running?
<kruuli> started to kille the process didnt see the [OK]  thingy but could have missed it aswell
<kruuli> think i lack the experience to help you on this .. if theres something wrong i dont have a clue what it is or how i go about to solve it :<
<superm1> too bad i wasnt awake when you went through this :)
<kruuli> cant even get my unichrome to play avi or mpeg2 files lol ;)
<kruuli> yeah .. maybe we can set something up if we both have the free time
<superm1> well if you've got time yet today and are feeling in the 'reinstalling mood :)
<superm1> i've got a few hours right now
<kruuli> i have no problem going thru it again if you guide me and can gather the correct information
<kruuli> cant tonight gonna watch a movie with me gf.. she works late tomorrow evning .. how about then?
<kruuli> whats the timediffrence between us btw?
<superm1> what time is that for me ?
<superm1> i'm GMT-5 right now i think
<kruuli> oh im GMT +1
<superm1> so its around 6PM for you right now?
<kruuli> yeah 18:45
<superm1> ah then i must be GMT-6, its 11:45
<kruuli> kk so tomorrow about 14:00 your time .. is that fine with you?
<superm1> Tomorrow is monday.  Well actually no i wont be able to do that
<superm1> i have a meeting from 12:30 to 16:30
<kruuli> oh ok
<superm1> tuesday though
<superm1> at 15:00 will work
<kruuli> ok tuesday around 15-1600 ?
<superm1> ya
<superm1> (my time)
<superm1> is that too late for you?
<kruuli> no that will be fine .. prolly cant get the free time until then anyways :>
<superm1> ah okay.  good then.  hopefully we can nail this, and tv out for nvidia cards will be working for other people
<kruuli> yeah that whould be nice
<superm1> kruuli, do you have a list of what DaveMorris had you do for openchromo?
<superm1> *openchrome
<superm1> was it involving compiling items, or just wgeting and configuring?
<kruuli> nope .. sorry
<kruuli> we ended up him ssh ing to solve it lol
<superm1> ah okay
<kruuli> dunno what shady stuff he did then
<kruuli> but it sure worked and now it does not lol :D
<superm1> well hopefully its not to much black magic
<kruuli> voodoo!!
<kruuli> movie time now
<superm1> okay cu
<kruuli> see you on tuesday mate if not before :>
<Daviey> superm1: arg!
<superm1> hi Daviey
<superm1> what's wrong?
* Daviey has just spent >$200 on myth
<superm1> woah
<superm1> why?
<Daviey> new frontend
<superm1> old one break?
<Daviey> naa; old one was beige tower
<superm1> then it was a good investment :)
<superm1> Daviey, does this frontend have an nvidia card by chance...
<Daviey> the cpu cooler was ~$25
<Daviey> nope ATI
<superm1> ooh
<Daviey> :`(
<superm1> even better
<superm1> i have changes in there for those too
<Daviey> goody
<superm1> grab the new ISO
<Daviey> hmm, hasn't arrived yet - just ordered it online
<superm1> haha
<superm1> o
<Daviey> :(
<Daviey> http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1165&maincat_no=1  <- that's the mobo i went for
<Daviey> has built in HDMI :)
<superm1> does audio go over the HDMI too on PC HDMI?
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> neat
<Daviey> currently i'm using DVI->HDMI cable, but that doesn't carry audio so i have a 3.5mm jack also plugged into the tv
<Daviey> obv. it aint surround sound
<superm1> do you have a receiver though?
<superm1> that you could use
<Daviey> IR?
<superm1> audio receiver
<superm1> that you could do surround
<superm1> and such
<Daviey> nope..
<Daviey> really need to get that sorted
<Daviey> http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?/html/modding/usb_ir_receiver/solder_usb_ir_receiver.html  <-- seems quite a good toy.  It's a USB IR reciever that also act's as an ON/OFF switch to the motherboard
<Daviey> so you can use the remote to turn on from cold!
<superm1> well actually
<superm1> mceusb2 remotes can do that too
<Daviey> O RLY
<superm1> at least in dapper it worked
<superm1> for me
<superm1> edgy and feisty something broke
<superm1> but i never looked into it
<Daviey> doh.. i need USB lirc as new mobo doesn't have serial
<superm1> but that is pretty neat
<Daviey> did mceusb2 switch on the pc when you pressed any button or a pre-programmed one?
<Daviey> Apparently my case has a mceusb2 built in - yet to try it yet tho
<superm1> OpenMediaSupport, you here?
<superm1> Daviey, the power button
<superm1> on the remote
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> Daviey, you need a mceusb2 remote though
<Daviey> RC6 or something
<superm1> it recognizes that power button press in hardware
<superm1> yea
<Daviey> grr
<superm1> or at least something that can learn the mceusb2 remote command for poewr
<Daviey> >;(  which means you pretty much have to use an MS branded remote
<superm1> well it might be part of RC6 spec
<superm1> i dunno
<Daviey> nuisance usb-rs-232 cable doesn't work
<superm1> i remember how nice it was before for me
<superm1> in dapper when that worked w/ the mceusb2
<superm1> my living room was silent
<superm1> now its just easier to leave the frontend on
<laga> Daviey: pong
<laga> evening, btw :)
<Daviey> laga: I wanted your german-foo skills - but i think the moment has passed for the moment
<Daviey> thanks anyway.
<Daviey> and good evening to you :)
<superm1> the moment has passed for the moment.  and Daviey claims to speak english.
<superm1> haha
<laga> :)
<laga> i won't be ehre for long. GF has caught the flu and now i've got to take care of her. :(
* Daviey *blushes*, having his native language being scrutinised by somebody who has english as a second language
<laga> what's superm1's first language? american?
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> yep >:)
<superm1> its called a dialect
<superm1> not a whole different language
<laga> that's what you say
<Daviey> you'd be suprised :)
<ompaul> superm1, what it is called, and what it should be called, now there is room from serious debate
<Daviey> It's similar to spanglish if you ask me
<superm1> ompaul, are you siding with Daviey now too just because your across the pond :)
<ompaul> superm1, you see, there you go again, pond, a small thing that ducks live in, not an Ocean. ;-)
<superm1> oh i'm sure there are a few ducks in it
<ompaul> superm1, you will get your goose cooked for that ;-)
<Daviey> careful talking about ducks - jono will awake
<Daviey> jono does like his ducks :s
<ompaul> Daviey, well he is quackers about them.
<superm1> does he hunt them?
<Daviey> heh, it's not that i mind - it's the poor ducks i feel sorry for
* laga is having a "wtf" moment
<Daviey> http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2007/05/10/jono-does-love-ducks/
<superm1> has anyone asked him what the sticker actually represents to him?
<laga> isn't that forbidden in some US states?
<superm1> laga, which?
<superm1> oh..
<superm1> probably
<Daviey> superm1: i fear the answer..
<superm1> at least i can only hope
<Daviey> Jono's offical stance is "I am still not interested in ducks the way some people may suggest."
<Daviey> but you have to wonder...
<Daviey> no smoke without flames etc
<Daviey> :)
<laga> heh
<laga> ok, i've gotta run again :)
<Daviey> ttfn
<ubotu> New bug: #118943 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv wants to restart my session" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118943
<ubotu> New bug: #118952 in mythtv (multiverse) "lintian warnings in gutsy build" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118952
<ubotu> New bug: #104361 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mythtv-Backend crashes after hybernating/resuming session" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104361
<kruuli> hello all
<kruuli> Daviey what chassi did you end up buying?
<Daviey> kruuli: http://www.hipergroup.com/English/products/hmc-2k53a.html
<kruuli> ah that one nice!
<kruuli> http://www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/cases/antec/Fusion/index.htm
<kruuli> gonna go with that one if i buy a new one .. but hopefully i dont have to :p
<Daviey> kruuli: last year i would have really considered that one.. but for some reason my taste has now changed
<Daviey> reminds me somewhat of a cross between 1980's piooner decks and a normal pc case
* Daviey really wants a modern, non pc looking case
<Daviey> That case i have arrived a few days ago, ordered the mobo etc; just need to wait for delievery
<kruuli> haha .. well maybe your right
<kruuli> a question .. when i do changes to xorg.conf i dont have to compile those or something? the changes will take affect after i saved the file?
<kruuli> problem im having is "X11 error: BadAlloc" and it has something to do with my internal graphics card not having enough memory
<kruuli> but ive upped the memory from 32 to 64 and added a few lines in xorg.conf but still no go :)
<kruuli> yay got it playing .. but it only showed a white screen :o
<kruuli> just if your wondering .. yeah i like talking to myself :p
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-09
<Avenged-Revenge> i installed mythbuntu on my machine but it asks me to do a database configuration
<Avenged-Revenge> not sure how to do it
<Avenged-Revenge> can anyone help?
<darthanubis> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Database
<darthanubis> Avenged-Revenge, really you should not have to do anything
<darthanubis> just use the mythbuntu command center
<darthanubis> it makes it too easy
<avihayb> tgm4883_laptop: Hi, I think I figured out why the mythubunto didn't work
<avihayb> it gan from the cd burner, and in the new 8.04 kernel undoes what the previous kernel did with emulating scasi on ide, somth like that
<avihayb> gan->
<avihayb> adding the kernel boot option all_generic_ide should solve it. untested.
<geraldnunn> tgm4883_laptop: Don't know if you remember, but you were helping me with upgrading lirc last weekend and we ran into some issues. I'm pleased to say I finally got it working now, thanks again for the help.
<dan__> hey i've got an interesting (at least in my mind) question about installing a mythbuntu diskless server on an *old Debian box*
<dan__> i've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless but am a little curious because the LTSP plugins on the Debian box don't include any of the mythbuntu stuff
<dan__> does anyone have any ideas?
<dan__> my guess as to why it's different is because i installed ltsp-server from the Debian package, not the mythbuntu
<Lud7773> trying to program my remote to do "Previous channel" does anyone know which context and action I have to reference in "edit keys" that will do this action for me?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, it works!
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh
<jbroome> Just got mine setup and working too, this is so badass
<waxhead_> what's working?
<waxhead_> I'm gutted.. the tuner card I got isn't supported...
<waxhead_> hardware revision..
<waxhead_> sigh
<tgm4883_laptop> my wax sculpture machine.  I'm going to start a museum
<tgm4883_laptop> believe it or not
<waxhead_> got a suprise though, the logitech dinovo mini keyboard works...
<waxhead_> what's the trick with getting visible fonts on a CRT?
<waxhead_> I'm in the window manager, and if it wasn't for the monitor, I wouldn't be able to see the fonts on the menu
<waxhead_> I'm running 640*480@100hz...
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, dont make me get superm1
<rhpot1991_laptop> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, don't make me stab you
<Kevin`> does mythbuntu support installing to lvm?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, if you try it will take your left nut
<foxbuntu> lol
<Kevin`> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> why would you want to though?
<Kevin`> so I can expand partititions if they get filled up, use striping for data, etc
<Kevin`> all the lvm goodness
<rhpot1991_laptop> storage groups
<Kevin`> so? or do I just try it in a few days and see what happens =p
<tgm4883_laptop> Kevin`, you could try the alternate disk
<Kevin`> that uses the normal debian/ubuntu installer?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not sure what you mean?
<Kevin`> nevermind then
<Kevin`> i'll just try it
<waxhead_> how do I get the screen size to better fit?
<waxhead_> I can't modify some settings because I can't see all the screen
<waxhead_> can mythtv play ISO's of DVD's?
<hads> Yes
<waxhead_> it's a permissions thing I think...
<waxhead_> just have to wait for the files to copy then i'll check
<Kevin`> waxhead_: connect via vnc to modify the settings
<waxhead_> Kevin`: thanks.. been trying to, but for some reason I can't connect to it...
<waxhead_> using ubuntu on a laptop to get to it
<waxhead_> where/what do I do with ISO's of DVD's?
<waxhead_> right.. well vnc works... sigh
<waxhead_> hmm... random lockups now...
<waxhead_> it's just getting better... :-/
<waxhead_> Hm... video play back is choppy and spdif out isn't working...
<jduggan> two unrelated problems no doubt, choppy video is 9 times out of 10 video driver related
<waxhead_> jduggan: likely... it's an ATI card...
<waxhead_> I have the restricted driver installed
<waxhead_> what's the simplest problem to fix?  do that first.. :)
<jduggan> i hear mixed results about ATI - ive heard recent people saying its not so bad, but since forever its always been said if you want good video in linux steer clear
<jduggan> unfortunately i have no experience with ATI
<jduggan> however, try the bleeding edge drivers
<waxhead_> yeah, nvidia seem to be the one to go with...
<jduggan> i heard a developer say theyre not so bad
<waxhead_> jduggan: I think it's down to the support given by the manufacters..
<waxhead_> nvidia are a little better at it...
<waxhead_> where do I look to setup spdif out?
<jduggan> have you checked the mythtv wiki?
<jduggan> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Digital_Sound_with_AC3_and_SPDIF
<waxhead_> OK.. thanks.
<waxhead_> jduggan: got sound coming out now...
<waxhead_> right..
<waxhead_> what's the best nvidia card for HD output?
<waxhead_> I'm over this ATI card already...
<hads> Any relatively new card should be fine.
<jduggan> anything 5200 FX or newer with dvi output :)
<jduggan> so you can convert into HDMI :)
<jbroome> .0
<raslac> hi folks - just wanted to follow up with my spdif passthrough on intel-hda (ALC883)  problems.. I finally found the clue in http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/225991 I had to set my audio output device as "ALSA:iec958:CARD=0,AES0=0x6,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2". That makes everything work like a charm.
<vbman11> Hi all! I can't get mythtv backend to see my storage dir's
<vbman11> here is the paste bin of the backend log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18845/
<tgm4883_laptop> vbman11, your permissions are not correct
<tgm4883_laptop> 2008-06-09 12:07:57.060 TFW, Error: Opening file '/home/kevin/Videos/mythtv/live/1002_20080609120756.nuv'.
<tgm4883_laptop> 			eno: Permission denied (13)
<vbman11> I know, how do I change that
<vbman11> chmod?
<tgm4883_laptop> chmod 775
<tgm4883_laptop> and chown mythtv:mythtv
<vbman11> I'll try that thanks
<jphillip> tgm4883_laptop should be 2775, sticky bit
<jphillip> though it really doesn't matter much
<vbman11> chmod 2775?
<jphillip> yep
<vbman11> or 775?
<jphillip> either will work
<vbman11> ohh
<vbman11> ok
<vbman11> I got an error with chown "chown: missing operand after `mythtv:mythtv'
<vbman11> Try `chown --help' for more information."
<vbman11> ohh never mind!
<vbman11> I tried watching tv again but i still get the same error
<tgm4883_laptop> i've never used the sticky bit, further, upon googling for information on it it appears that it was A) "No version of Linux has ever supported the traditional behavior." and B) obsoleted
<vbman11> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18849/
<tgm4883_laptop> vbman11, what commands did you do?
<tgm4883_laptop> post them here
<tgm4883_laptop> also post the output of 'ls -l /home/kevin/Videos/mythtv/'
<vbman11> chmod 775 /home/kevin/Videos/mythtv/live/
<vbman11>  sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /home/kevin/Videos/mythtv/live
<vbman11> both of them
<tgm4883_laptop> post the output of 'ls -l /home/kevin/Videos/mythtv/'
<vbman11> paste bin?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, unless it's just 1 or 2 lines
<vbman11> 4 lines
<vbman11> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18850/
<vbman11> and i just checked, I am part of the mythtv group
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> you know what
<tgm4883_laptop> I bet this is your problem
<vbman11> what
<tgm4883_laptop> 2008-06-09 12:34:15.091 SG(LiveTV) Error: FindNextDirMostFree: '/home/kevin/Videos/mythtv/live' does not exist!
<tgm4883_laptop> you might be part of the mythtv group
<tgm4883_laptop> but mythtv isn't part of your group
<vbman11> ??
<tgm4883_laptop> I *think* that the mythtv user can't see inside of /home/kevin/
<tgm4883_laptop> do
<tgm4883_laptop> ls /home/
<tgm4883_laptop> and how are your partitions setup ?
<vbman11> kevin  mythtv  super
<vbman11> super is an old user that I removed
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> how are your partitions setup?
<tgm4883_laptop> and how many hard drives do you have?
<vbman11> 1 hard drive
<vbman11> Windows ntfs
<vbman11> ubuntu ext3
<vbman11> linux-swap
<vbman11> hp recovery
<vbman11> thats all
<tgm4883_laptop> do
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo fdisk -l
<vbman11> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18856/
<tgm4883_laptop> ok so you have one large partition
<vbman11> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> I'd move the recordings directory somewhere else besides your home dir
<tgm4883_laptop> somewhere like /mythtv/recordings
<vbman11> ok... where
<tgm4883_laptop> then set the right permissions on those, then fix your recording directory location in mythtv-setup, then try again
<vbman11> ok just a sec
<vbman11> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<vbman11> YOU ARE AWESOME!!
<vbman11> !!
<vbman11> is there a webpage for the key commands?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, i know ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> for the key commands in the frontend?
<vbman11> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't think so.  You could install mythcontrols and set the key mapping yourself
<tgm4883_laptop> actually there probably is one on the mythtv wiki on mythtv.org
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm doing homework right now so I can't look it up myself
<vbman11> ok thanks a lot
<laga> there's keys.txt
<vbman11> ok here it is: http://mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-11.html#ss11.1
<jphillip> there is a section on mythweb for them as well
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-10
<HunterSThompson> I just got digital cable and I'm trying to set up lirc to use the cable box's remote...I downloaded and untarred dct2000serial.tar.gz...but now I haven't a clue as to what I should do
<rhpot1991_laptop> bah, why wont ntp run on this box
<HunterSThompson> even an explanation of what goes where in this LIRC setup in Mythbuntu Control Centre would be helpful
<rhpot1991_laptop> HunterSThompson: go look at the lirc howto's for past versions of ubuntu on wiki.ubuntu.com
<rhpot1991_laptop> all that info is in there
<HunterSThompson> I've read through one or two of them...I must have missed it
<rhpot1991_laptop>  /etc/lirc/ has a lot of files
<rhpot1991_laptop> and ~.mythtv and ~.lircrc
<HunterSThompson> I still don't see anything about what to do with crcgen.py and changechannel.py
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've never used any sort of IR blaster or channel changer, sorry
<HunterSThompson> me either
<will01> anyone know how to get irkick to work with gnome applications?
<tgm4883_laptop> HunterSThompson, pastebin whats in crcgen.py
<HunterSThompson> how do I copy that from nano?
<HunterSThompson> nevermind that
<HunterSThompson> http://pastebin.com/d581afa4
<tgm4883_laptop> HunterSThompson, I'm not sure what crcgen.py does, where did you get it from
<tgm4883_laptop> the other one should go into mythtv-setup though
<HunterSThompson> help
<HunterSThompson> oops
<HunterSThompson> ummm
<HunterSThompson> I got them from dct2000serial.tar.gz
<tony_> i'm getting "No UPnP backends found". anyone know how to completely reset my mythtv and mysql passwords. i'm so lost at this point i lost track of the passwords
<superm1> tony_, they're stored in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> so you wouldn't need to typically
<tony_> i get that error first and then "cannot login to database". thanks, i'll check that
<superm1> you can remove any user set passwords then by removing ~/.mythtv
<superm1> and trying again
<superm1> it regenerates the directory when you start myth
<superm1> and as of hardy makes symlinks into /etc/mythtv
<superm1> so that you dont create user specific passwords by accident
<tony_> so it's okay just to delete they whole ~/.mythtv folder?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> its just a cache
<superm1> all the stuff is stored in mysql
<superm1> and it will regenerate the cache on first start
<tony_> same error, maybe i should reconfigure mythtv? or mysql?
<superm1> well how did you get into this conundrum in the first place
<superm1> did you set a root mysql password?
<superm1> and then got all these errors during install
<superm1> or did you misenter something
<superm1> or reconfigure something
<tony_> i think i just lose track of my passwords. one password was shamefully, "root" and it wasn't the root password, lol, so i'm lost now
<tony_> trying mythtv-setup now
<superm1> so things were working at one point?
<tony_> no, not successful yet
<superm1> okay so there is a good chance that something wrong got entered during installation then
<superm1> so the best bet is to follow this order of reconfiguration:
<tony_> i thought there was a way to reconfigure mysql
<superm1> 1) dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<superm1> enter a new root mysql password
<superm1> 2) reconfigure mythtv-database.  enter that new root password you put in for mysql
<superm1> 3) reconfigure mythtv-common.  make sure that you are pointed to localhost, but dont change user and pass
<superm1> 4) remove ~/.mythtv again and try again
<superm1> that should do the trick
<tony_> mysql admin account name? i changed to mythtv, should i change back to mythconverg?
<superm1> the admin user is typically root
<superm1> for mysql
<superm1> the database is mythconverg
<superm1> typically
<superm1> the normal mythtv user is typically mythtv )for mysql(
<tony_> same problems. this is why i fear mythtv on every install. out of 10, i've probably only got it running great once and not sure how i done it
<tony_> also get this error after restarting "No /usr/bin/mythbackend found running; none killed", not sure the relevance
<superm1> this is why we created mythbuntu... so you could just install directly without running into problems related to configuration
<tony_> but mythbuntu doesn't easily allow you to use apps, correct?
<tony_> i need a desktop in the same system
<superm1> well for cases that you still want a desktop, that's why there is installing this stuff from mythbuntu-control-centre. it abstracts a lot of the configuration stuff
<tony_> so i can install the control center and should be easier to config with no probs?
<superm1> if you wipe all your myth* packages
<superm1> and mysql server packages
<superm1> eg purge those packages
<superm1> (or completely remove them from synaptic)
<superm1> and then install the control centre that should resolve issues
<tony_> so what exactly should i purge? i tried to purge mysql* and it asked if wanted to remove a lot of other kde4 stuff
<superm1> mysql-server-*
<superm1> mysql-server*
<superm1> better yet
<superm1> and mythtv*
<tony_> thanks, i'll give it a shot
<ChrisC35> hi
<ChrisC35> in the install, how do I know what nvidia driver to use? I have a Radeon 9700 pro with svideo out, etc. the choices are nvidia 2-4, 5+ ?
<superm1> so you dont want to use nvidia drivers then :)
<ChrisC35> why not
<superm1> you dont have an nvidia card
<ChrisC35> ah yes right
<superm1> radeon 9700 is an ati card
<ChrisC35> ati
<ChrisC35> should i pick default open source driver?
<superm1> well you can try it
<superm1> if it doesnt work well for your needs, you can switch to the proprietary AMD driver instead
<ChrisC35> will it allow me to use the svideo out to my tv?
<superm1> i'm not sure tbh.  it does for some AMD cards
<superm1> but not all
<ChrisC35> amd cards?
<ChrisC35> whats that
<superm1> AMD bought ATI
<ChrisC35> oh
<ChrisC35> so i should use the amd driver shouldnt i?
<superm1> well it's up to you
<superm1> you can switch back to the open source if you dont like the closed source
<superm1> or to the closed source if you dont like the open source
<ChrisC35> what is the difference?
<superm1> the closed source supports more features on the card generally
<superm1> but you are at AMD's whim then regarding support.  if the open source has a bug, you can file it and then get community based support
<superm1> when i say features, i mean stuff like low power modes, better graphics acceleration in some cases, textured video on some cards
<ChrisC35> ic
<superm1> you are probably best trying the open source oe
<superm1> and if you dont like how its working
<ChrisC35> all i need is to watch tv
<superm1> or it doesnt cut it, doesnt do svid
<superm1> or something like that
<superm1> then try the closed one
<ChrisC35> wont be playing games
<superm1> it's easy enough to turn on post install
<ChrisC35> what is svid?
<ChrisC35> oh svideo out
<ChrisC35> ok
<ChrisC35> i'll try open first then, thanks
<ChrisC35> actually i chose amd, cause with open it disables tvout. I was able to choose svideo
<ChrisC35> it seems to hang on 5% though. It displays the HD as scsi ata - but its an ide drive. Is that normal?
<superm1> the open driver may support it without any configuration options
<superm1> that's why that section was greyed out
<superm1> it is formatting the drive at about that time usually
<ChrisC35> how long does it take to format a 250 gb drive?
<ChrisC35> and why would it show it as scsi
<foxbuntu> ChrisC35, SATA is SCSI
<ChrisC35> ya but i have an ide drive
<superm1> everything goes through the scsi subsystem driver now on kernel 2.6.24
<ChrisC35> ok
<superm1> its a common driver between the drives now
<ChrisC35> its taking a LOOONG time at 5%
<superm1> is the activity light flickering?
<ChrisC35> its saying creating ext3 file system
<foxbuntu> superm1, thats really odd that they are using a scsi driver as a common ground now for all drives
<ChrisC35> dont see light flickering
<ChrisC35> mouse still works though
<superm1> ChrisC35, well if you suspect that something might have frozen/locked up during install, you can check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/debug
<superm1> open a terminal from the applications menu and you can look at those logs
<ChrisC35> from the opening install screen, with all the options?
<superm1> while the installer is running through it's little progress window
<ChrisC35> how do i get the terminal window then?
<ChrisC35> theres a little dialog with the progress bar
<ChrisC35> its still on 5%
<ChrisC35> for about 20 mins
<ChrisC35> thres nothing else on the screen besides the dialog
<superm1> ChrisC35, click the applications menu at the top left
<superm1> and open the terminal from taht
<ChrisC35> top left of what, the dialog?
<ChrisC35> there is nothing else on the screen besides the progress bar dialog
<ChrisC35> and on the dialog, there is no applications menu
<superm1> oh you just picked "install"
<superm1> rather than live mode
<superm1> if you boot into live mode
<superm1> you can still do a regular install
<superm1> but you'll have the ability to debug these sorts of problems
<superm1> although it hanging at this point is rather unassuring.  you might make sure your drive is wiped before you start install
<superm1> this part of the installer doesn't differ from the normal ubuntu installation process, so it's surprising to see problems there
<ChrisC35> hmm the drive is brand new
<ChrisC35> although it was droppped 2.5 feet onto a carpeted floor by my son
<superm1> yeah well restart into live mode
<superm1> give things a run from there
<superm1> you'll be able to see a lot better if there are errors coming up
<ChrisC35> ok
<superm1> and if for some reason it being dropped did cause problems, you'll see those in the logs
<superm1> or at least in the output of the 'dmesg' command
<ChrisC35> gunna log on here from my laptop
<superm1> well i'm gonna hit the sack actually,best of luck.  if you dont sort things out, l i'll see you again tomorrow :)
<ChrisC35> ok thanks
<ChrisC36> hi
<ChrisC36> I can never get past the 5% at install, where it is partition formatting
<ChrisC36> is there an error console?
<ChrisC36> also is there a util on the live cd for formatting the drive?
<haffe> mke2fs -j should format the drive
<ChrisC36> k
<ChrisC36> is there a way to test the drive to make sure it is working right?
<ChrisC36> its brand new, but it was dropped
<haffe> Ok. I think I've gotten most of mythtv to work. However I have some issues left that I would like som help with.
<haffe> I have a remote, I wish the power button on the remote to put the system in hibernate and wake the system from hibernate. Is this possible?
<ChrisC36> hi - about this schedules direct with its fee - is there a free way? on other pvr software i've used in windows, the tv schedule is there and free
<hads> I'm sure you could scrape web pages if you wanted to.
<ChrisC36> what do you mean
<ChrisC36> is that the only option for tv schedule data setup in mythtv?
<hads> I have no idea, here we get data from the DVB stream. I'd guess schedules direct is probably your best option in the US.
<ChrisC36> i'min
<ChrisC36> I'm in Canada
<ChrisC36> my pvr on windows has all the scheduling for free
<hads> OK
<ChrisC36> is there a configuration for it , is what i'm asking, in mythtv?
<hads> I have no idea. I'm don't know anything about the setup in Canada.
<ChrisC36> what is scraping?
<hads> I wouldn't have thought that $20/year was that bad anyway.
<hads> http://www.google.com/search?q=scraping
<ChrisC36> its not bad, but free is better
<ChrisC36> do you always give your money out so easilly?
<waxhead_> hey everyone...
<waxhead_> should a Nvidia GeForce 8600GT with 512meg do the job for HD TV?
<hads> That would depend what you mean by HD.
<hads> If it's MPEG2 based then yes it should be fine with a decent CPU.
<waxhead_> hads: thanks http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/8800GTs/hdplayback.php
<waxhead_> hads: thanks http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/8800GTs/hdplayback.php
<waxhead_> going to get a 8800
<famicom_> meh
<famicom_> its all fucked
<mib_t4532b6z> helo to everybody
<haffe> We could always hope for mplayer compiled with CUDA.
<haffe> I think that would help HD-decoding a lot.
<mib_t4532b6z> i'm trying start using mythtv
<mib_t4532b6z> on linux mce
<mib_t4532b6z> but i'm new on this
<mib_t4532b6z> I'm felling some difficults how to start
<waxhead_> famicom_: bit cynical... :)
<mib_t4532b6z> can someone help me?
<haffe> What is your problem?
<waxhead_> mib_t4532b6z: just as the question
<mib_t4532b6z> i'm config the LinuxMce, I alreadt config, the DVD, Pictures, Lights and Shutters Controls
<mib_t4532b6z> now is the TV
<mib_t4532b6z> but exist a lot of informatiion about the MythTV
<mib_t4532b6z> I'm a little confused
<mib_t4532b6z> :)~
<mib_t4532b6z> I have a TV tuner, ASUS My Cinema - P7131 HYBRID, and want to start using
<haffe> Start by configuring a capture card.
<mib_t4532b6z> that is my problem! :)
<mib_t4532b6z> it is necessary install any driver, or library?
<haffe> No shouldn't be.
<mib_t4532b6z> exist some tutorial?
<mib_t4532b6z> he doesn't detected automatically
<mib_t4532b6z> I have to config manually
<waxhead_> mib_t4532b6z: is the TV card supported?
<waxhead_> it's what I'm learning in general.. go with the hardware that is supported..
<mib_t4532b6z> I think the answer is yes, but I already have this card
<mib_t4532b6z> I do not have choice
<mib_t4532b6z> :)
<mib_t4532b6z> where can i find a good tutotrial?
<mib_t4532b6z> to learn how to config this?
<waxhead_> mib_t4532b6z: I'm going the easy way, but it's going to cost, I'm getting a new tuner card and video card..
<waxhead_> mib_t4532b6z: just simpler in the end.
 * famicom_ is now playing: Against Me! - Walking Is Still Honest
<Pasteurized> hi all
<mib_t4532b6z> waxhead_:humm, i want to try using this one
<mib_t4532b6z> hello
<Pasteurized> Do I only need to add settings to .lirc/mythtv to have all key of my Microsoft MCE keyboard working ?
<Pasteurized> or is it more tricky ?
<ChrisC36> does mythtv not work with the wintv-hvr-1600? i cant get it to recognize it , it seems
<ficoficofico> I guys, I have a problem installing mythtv...... my ip it's not 127.0.0.1, I receive No setting found for this machine's BackendServerIP.
<ficoficofico> there's no one?
<laga> ficoficofico: can you be a bit more specific?
<ficoficofico> yes
<ficoficofico> I've installed mysql and all work fine
<ficoficofico> I'm using this guide
<ficoficofico> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_MythTV
<ficoficofico> when I do "ps axwwww | grep myth"
<ficoficofico> I have to see this 2 lines
<ficoficofico> 23822 ?        Ssl    1:33 /usr/bin/mythbackend --verbose important,general --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<ficoficofico> 24808 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto myth
<ficoficofico> but I'm not able to see the first
<laga> um
<ficoficofico> with this command
<ficoficofico> tail /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<laga> the name of this channel is #ubuntu-mythtv. the URL of the guide contains "gentoo"
<laga> do you see a pattern there? ;)
<ficoficofico> ok I'm on gentoo, but this guide is ok for most distro
<ficoficofico> I only want to know
<ficoficofico> how can I watch my localhost ip
<laga> no.
<laga> go to #mythtv-users or a gentoo specific channel
<laga> they're more people there
<ficoficofico> but... ok
<laga> s/they're/there are/
<hads> heh Gentoo
<laga> yeah.
<laga> :'(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-11
<superm1> hah gentoo
<superm1> fun fun
<MythbuntuGuest87> Hello anybody here?
<MythbuntuGuest87> I have a question concerning IRC on mythbuntu 7.10
<MythbuntuGuest24> hello?
<laga> no
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> i'm about to make a mythtv theme, i need a bit of help
<Ace2016> What theme should i base it on?
<DaveMorris> Ace2016: Personally I'd base it on one you already like
<Ace2016> i'm redoing all the graphics from scratch
<Ace2016> so i want a theme that works
<Ace2016> i made a gtk2 theme to find that the theme was broken
<DaveMorris> ahh, you want GTK2 themes
<Ace2016> no
<Ace2016> i want a working mythtv theme
<Ace2016> one thats complete and working well
<DaveMorris> use one of the offical mythbuntu ones then
<Ace2016> where can i get the theme from?
<DaveMorris> apt-get source mythtv-theme-mythbuntu on the command line will put it in your current directory
<Ace2016> but i haven't built the box yet so i need to download it from somewhere
<DaveMorris> you have a ubuntu machine anyway?
<DaveMorris> s/anyway/anywhere
<Ace2016> no i use debian
<jphillip> packages.ubuntu.com should point you at it, though it may not be the most recent
<jphillip> can't he get it from LP?
<DaveMorris> you can, I'm just trying to find a url
<Ace2016> LP?
<Ace2016> is it a requirement to have a vertical menu?
<Ace2016> all the screenshots i see have a vertical list
<Ace2016> who designs the mythbuntu themes?
<DaveMorris> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu_0.20080421.tar.gz
<DaveMorris> I can't remember atm, poke laga or superm1 they'll prob remember
<Ace2016> thanks
<Ace2016> can buttons overlap in the themes?
<Ace2016> is there a video of mythbuntu of the start up?
<Ace2016> i want to see if i need a matching splash screen too
<Ace2016> this would be nice as a boot splash http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv/themes/mythtv_addict_wide.png
<DaveMorris> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/mythbuntu-artwork-usplash for the usplash theme and http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gtk2-engines-mythbuntu for the gtk+ theme
<Ace2016> do i need a gtk theme?
<Ace2016> its only a media centre
<DaveMorris> it's used for the mythbuntu control center etc
<DaveMorris> http://mythbuntu.com/files/images/7.10_final_usplash.preview.png is the usplash currently in use.
<laga> no, we have the chrome one currently
<Ace2016> laga: who made the current mythbuntu theme?
<laga> troy_s and foxbuntu, i believe
<laga> it's based on justinh's work
<Ace2016> whats that?
<Ace2016> the old theme?
 * DaveMorris hasn't got a mythbuntu usplash theme installed anyway, I should prehaps replace my ubuntu one
<laga> what's what?!
<Ace2016> I think i'll try and make this in mythtv http://xazac87.deviantart.com/art/Windows-Media-Center-2008-75565961
<laga> good luck. looks nice, but i don't know how well it'll work on a ten foot UI
<Ace2016> what is it based on? what is justinh's work?
<Ace2016> 10 foot ui?
<Ace2016> ...
<Ace2016> you have a 10 foot screen?
<Ace2016> o_o
<Ace2016> -.-
<laga> no. when you're sitting 10 foot away from the screen :)
<laga> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10-foot_user_interface
<Ace2016> good point
<Ace2016> can things like date be displayed on the mythtv skin?
<jphillip> the time is in a corner currently, so I would imagine so
<Ace2016> ah ok
<Ace2016> for some reason i thought making a theme would take me a day
<Ace2016> i see now that this is going to take longer
<Ace2016> What does the optical disks section do?
<Ace2016> does it play a dvd?
<jphillip> play/rip optical discs
<Ace2016> so dvds and audio cds?
<jphillip> vcd's as well
<superm1> oh noes i was called upon?
<superm1> Ace2016, if you are looking to base anything on our existing themes, or packaging to them, they are all available in apt
<superm1> mythbuntu-artwork-usplash, mythtv-theme-mythbuntu, gtk2-engines-mythbuntu
<superm1> first for usplash, second for myth theme, third for gtk2 theme
<superm1> you are probably working on the second itme
<superm1> so you can apt-get source from a hardy box or you can grab from launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGE where PACKAGE is the package name i just said
<Ace2016> superm1: thanks
<Ace2016> superm1: would it be possible to add a disk space meter at the bottom? i think it would be something important to the end user to know how much space is left. i would hate if a recording stopped in the middle
<superm1> not without coding changes i dont think
<superm1> but recordings will auto expire
<superm1> if disk space is low
<Ace2016> does mythtv themes not support commands with say the watch command? so you could watch -n5 time or something like that
<superm1> well there is no widget for that stuff
<superm1> the new qt4 stuff would be more likely to show it
<superm1> there is a information center page that shows that information
<Ace2016> i wanted to get rid of the information center, put any important info into other areas
<superm1> you might consider asking to help with that in #mythtv
<superm1> for the next release
<superm1> they can point you with some ideas of how to do so
<superm1> with the new qt4 stuff and get you started there
<Ace2016> ok thanks
<hti_pro> having trouble with video playback, it works fine at first but after a few minutes it starts gettin choppy, any ideas
<ficoficofico> I guys, I'm not able to scan channels with my dual feed astra hotbird on mythtv
<ficoficofico> I've configured the 4 stages
<ficoficofico> but nothing....... maybe I need aid..
<ficoficofico> there's someone that want to aid me configuring my system?
<ficoficofico> no one?
<javatexan1>  hey guys that last update for mythbuntu 8.04 killed lirc...lirc starts but won't take inputs...It looks like it overwrote the existing setup (i guess)...anyone know of a forum article or something to fix it...updated it last night...sorry lost connection somehow...LOL
<laga> javatexan1: let's see..
<jphillip> javatexan1 it should have mdae backips of the configs
<jphillip> there was (not sure it still exists) a bug that lirc updates would overwrite custom configs
<javatexan1> well my 8.04 was an upgrade from 7.
<javatexan1> I have noticed some configuration differences between my upgraded box and native 8.04 installs...everything I've seen so far are cosmetic
<laga> javatexan1: have you seen this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824870
<laga> not sure if there's a fix in there, didnt read it ;)
<javatexan1> nope...missed that one.  LOL.  did you google to find it?
<laga> no
<laga> used my eyes ;)
<javatexan1> doh.....I've been spoiled by google...It catches most things....
<laga> if they're indexed already.. and high enough in the search ranking
<javatexan1> darn...it looks like my hardware was backed up, but lircd.conf was overwritten.  I have hardware.conf hardware.conf.old and lircd.conf all with the same time...but no lircd.conf.old
<jphillip> do you have a lircd.conf.dpkg-old
<javatexan1> fixed....there was a backup from the lircd.conff.dpkg-old
<javatexan1> ah...LOL
<javatexan1> thanks jphillip
<jphillip> np
<mthaddon> anyone able to help me with this - https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+question/35542
<haffe> Have you run mythfilldatabase?
<mthaddon> yes, still get the same error message telling me I need to run mythfilldatabase
<haffe> Wait-
<haffe> Are you running on external listings ie xmlttv ?
<mthaddon> I have Schedules Direct - is that what you mean?
<haffe> Yes.
<haffe> Have you set up an account and such?
<mthaddon> yep, and confirmed it's downloading data okay
<haffe> I think you have to run mythfilldatabase --manual the first time if you're using an external source.
<mthaddon> I can try that
<mthaddon> haffe, ran "mythfilldatabase --manual" - http://paste.ubuntu.com/19428/ - and then ran mythtv-setup again, and still got the same message telling me I need to run mythfilldatabase
<haffe> Did you answer all the questions?
<mthaddon> it didn't ask me any questions
<haffe> Ok, I'm really sorry, I'm out of ideas.
<mthaddon> I've already put in my info about username/password for Schedules Direct
<mthaddon> ok, thx anyway
<laga> for SD, you don't need mfdb --manual
<mthaddon> laga, mfdb seems to be working fine - it's just that mythtv-setup doesn't seem to think it is... (keeps prompting me to rerun it)
<stu> anyone know why when I escape from live TV it crashes MythTV ? kicks me back to the desktop
<foxbuntu> stu, what version of mythbuntu, what tuner, when did you last update the system?
<stu> whatever is in the respos
<stu> and im fully up to date... so like yesterday I guess
<stu> I loose track of all the updates, drives me crazy
<stu> respos = repos
<foxbuntu> do a uname -r and give me that result
<stu> 2.6.24-18-generic
<stu> actually I turned off updates the other day thinking about it
<stu> they keep breaking my hardware
<foxbuntu> breaking your hardware?
<stu> yeah.. for example to get my IR receiver to work I have to hack the source code for the appleir.c in ubuntu-modules
<stu> to get sound to work I need to add options to alsa soruce
<stu> whenever a new module update is available it un does all that and installs its own thing
<stu> so I have to go and download the modules source, recompile etc
<stu> you think an update may fix this issue ?? if so i'll do it...
<foxbuntu> what tuner is it?
<stu> hauppage wintv nova
<stu> the front end on the back end doesnt have this problem
<stu> so im doubtfull its the tuner
<foxbuntu> oh this is a FE only machine?
<stu> its when I exit live TV on the FE only machine the whole FE crashes
<stu> instead of taking me back to the menu
<foxbuntu> ok...
<foxbuntu> anything in the logs?
<foxbuntu> what vid card is in this machine?
<stu> I tried starting it from the terminal so I could keep an eye on it... not had a look at the logs but can do
<stu> ATI
<foxbuntu> which driver are you using? (i.e. fglrx)
<stu> 2008-06-11 21:56:37.898 TV: Changing from WatchingRecording to None
<stu> 2008-06-11 21:56:37.937 DPMS Reactivated.
<foxbuntu> ok nothing in the logs then
<foxbuntu> thats the normal actions
<stu> i'm not entirely sure.. I installed the driver from the restricted drivers but I have made changes to xorg.conf
<foxbuntu> check your xorg for the driver
<stu> yes fglrx
<foxbuntu> are you using QT or OpenGL in the Frontend?
<stu> opengl
<stu> i'll try QT
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> opengl is best
<foxbuntu> for this
<stu> yeah its still crashing :P
<foxbuntu> is the frontend mythtv .21?
<foxbuntu> ( I assume so...but just asking )
<stu> where do I check that ?
<stu> in myth I guess
<foxbuntu> no
<stu> system status or so?
<stu> oh
<foxbuntu>  apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend
<stu> 0.21
<foxbuntu> k
<stu> +fixes
<foxbuntu> right
<stu> this only started happening recently
<stu> may have been after an update
<stu> so perhaps I should do another update, reboot, and check
<foxbuntu> when you run it in terminal and it crashes does anything inteligent show up as an error?
<stu> nope, same as the logs
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> yeah I guess try updates like this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, the sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is redundent
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, no its not
<foxbuntu> they pull seperate upgrades
<tgm4883_laptop> dist-upgrade just says it's ok to install new packages if they are required
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps you are right though
<tgm4883_laptop> no time, have to run
<rhpot1991_laptop> I agree with tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> bah, now I feel dirty
<tgm4883_laptop> really leaving now
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh
 * tgm4883_laptop exits gracefully
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, I have seen it more than once apply updates that upgrade doesnt
<foxbuntu> usually kernel upgrades
<rhpot1991_laptop> dist-upgrade will
<rhpot1991_laptop> but it will grab everything that upgrade does too
<foxbuntu> From the man-page:
<foxbuntu> "upgrade is used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system
<foxbuntu> ...
<foxbuntu> dist-upgrade, in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages"
<rhpot1991_laptop> so you only need to dist-upgrade
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> but not what tgm4883_laptop was saying
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think we are all on the same page, but using different words
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats how I read what tgm4883_laptop said
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> well no biggy
<foxbuntu> just as well all understand
<siwon> Am i in the channel
<rhpot1991_laptop> yes
<siwon> hmmm, got a question about the live cd, when i boot it up and its running
<siwon> i launch the myth then it goes through its control center right
<siwon> its asking me for setup of a backend?
<siwon> does it need a backend to run it
<laga> yes
<siwon> so i must setup this on an external drive or a usb stick, i don't want to install on this system yet until i give it a trial runthrough
<laga> basically, yes. or you need another backend somewhere on your LAN
<siwon> manual is not clear on how to setup this way
<siwon> all my pcs are vista, i do not have a backend installed anywhere
<siwon> i have to build one
<laga> while we're at it: you'll also need a tv tuner card in your computer which is supported by linux
<siwon> ah i got a tuner card but its not installed, i have a dvb-s generic BDA card in it for sat reception
<siwon> haven't set that up yet
<laga> well, "generic BDA" probably also means there's a windows driver which provides a special interface.. it'll have to work in linux :)
<siwon> not so much into the tv part yet, just the media library access only for now
<laga> ah
<siwon> i'm using vistas media center which you know is ***, and i've tried mediaportal but its limited
<siwon> so though i'd try linux and myth
<siwon> but not to familar with linux
<siwon> tried linuxmce but wow thats a lot of work and failed miserably at it
<siwon> maybe in the future again i will try
<siwon> so haow do i get it to see anything on my lan
<laga> heh, sorry. i haven't used windows in ages. maybe someone else knows what mythbuntu uses by default :)
<siwon> will mythbuntu repartition a drive that has windows on it successfully?
<stu> can anyone tell me how to revert my mythtv OSD settings to default? I've messed around with the fonts and now I cant get it to look decent anymore
<siwon> sory
<foxbuntu> stu, there is not revert to default option, you just have to put them back
<foxbuntu> stu, sorry i had to run off, howd the updates work out?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-12
<stu> same issue still there
<stu> going to re-install anyway so ill worry about it if I still have the issue after
<stu> gn
<baalsgate> is there some fix for cron to get the mythtfilldatabase to work ?>
<baalsgate> i run it manualy and its fine grabs all the data and exits clean but run it from cron and nothing
<iamlindoro> baalsgate: you shouldn't be running it from cron at all, it should be launched by mythbackend.
<iamlindoro> in mythfrontend, in the general settings, there's a tickbox (off by default) to allow mythbackend to run mythfilldatabase
<baalsgate> iamlindoro the guide data is a custom script so actualy it does need to run from cron
<iamlindoro> baalsgate: You can pass options to mythfilldatabase from what I just told you, and schedule when it runs from there as well
<baalsgate> <iamlindoro ok but if that were the case then why would the documentation on setting this script up to work suggest setting up the cron job ?
<iamlindoro> because it's horribly out of date
<iamlindoro> but I'm in no mood to argue, so do what you like, I'm sick of helping and getting nothing but arguments in return
<baalsgate> well thanks for your input
<baalsgate> the documentation was written February 9th, 2008 not very out of date IMO
<ahave> hello, I am having trouble with MythDVD playing the main audio track. The menu(s) audio works fine and the background audio tracks also play fine, but the main audio does not come out
<iamlindoro> updated != written
<baalsgate> Anyone else maybe someone that knows what they are talking about
<iamlindoro> and *IMO* you should do it as the myth devs intend it to be done, and if your script requires something different then you should check with the author of your script
<baalsgate> iamlindoro look i know this may be a challange for you to get a grip on but the script works fine on fedora my other mythtv box and it runs from CRON , the only difference is this Ubuntu CRON does not seem to complete the script that runs fine manualy
<baalsgate> from a shell
<iamlindoro> baalsgate: Then maybe you should go back to fedora if you can't get a simple thing like a cron job working, eh?  Stay in the comfort zone and all that.
<baalsgate> I suspect there is some thing very odd with CRON on ubuntu
<baalsgate> iamlindoro well see thats the thing cron seems to run other commands like touch /tmp/testfile and the script does not need any paths set so it realy has me stumped to why it will not run
<foxbuntu> iamlindoro, please don't badger the other users in here, even if you are frustrated with them
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, explain why you need a custom mythfill script to run and then I will try to help you make it work
<baalsgate> foxbuntu because im in australia
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, so your using XMLTV then?
<baalsgate> using tv_grab_oztivo
<foxbuntu> or what is your data source?
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> let me look that up and get more info
<baalsgate> documentation here http://web.aanet.com.au/~auric/?q=node/14
<baalsgate> they receintly made changes to the data source so I had to setup new grabbers
<baalsgate> but in all the setups ive seen with multiple sources they have it run from cron
<baalsgate> but ubuntu cron seems to be broken , even other jobs that are cron seem to be missed updatedb for example
<foxbuntu> well are you which way are you calling mythfill? from myth, using mythfill to call your grabber, or the grabber calling mythfill?
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, ubuntu cron is not broken
<baalsgate>   ..  /usr/bin/tv_grab_oztivo  --mythfilldatabase 1 --output /home/mythtv/tmp/oztivo-1.xmltv
<foxbuntu> ok, since this is in cron did you put this in crontab?
<foxbuntu> or in /etc/cron.*
<baalsgate> foxbuntu  i did a crontab -e as myhtv
<foxbuntu> ok does the user mythtv have access to /usr/bin/tv_grab_oztivo?
<baalsgate> yes
<foxbuntu> can you do an ls -l on that file for me?
<baalsgate> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root mythtv 42198 2008-06-12 10:26 /usr/bin/tv_grab_oztivo
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> so, if you run that exact operation as mythtv is all works without errors right?
<baalsgate> yep it fills the database and i have guide data
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, ok, I am just getting up to speed on your issue so bear with me here
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, what is the output of uname -r
<baalsgate> foxbuntu thanks
<baalsgate> 2.6.22-14-generic
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, you have a really old kernel
<foxbuntu> here is mine
<foxbuntu> 2.6.24-19-generic
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, lets get you up-to-date and then work from there
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, do this: sudo update-manager -d -c
<baalsgate> yes but does that matter its a myth box ? its not accessable to the net , and I have compliled binaries for lirc that I will need to recompile
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, there are a huge number of fixes between there and current
<foxbuntu> it matters very much
<baalsgate> I will update if there is good cause but its a big pain , as there are custom binaries for the lirc imon and LCD stuff that took me weeks to get working
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, those things are all part of hardy
<foxbuntu> (current ubuntu)
<baalsgate> ok then
<baalsgate> i have two identical ubuntu myth boxes so i can break one
<foxbuntu> lcdproc and the new lirc have support for those, also then you can get mythbuntu control centre working properly and things will be easier
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, are they seperate or connected?
<baalsgate> they are seperate but sometimes i use them connected
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, both will need upgraded if you are planning to use one with the other
<foxbuntu> in any manner/combination (Frontend/Backend ect)
<baalsgate> normaly i set up one and mirror to the other , then with the first one sometimes gets used just as a front end to the other
<baalsgate> but i understand what your saying
<foxbuntu> ok
<baalsgate> can i update via ssh ?
<foxbuntu> best not to for this
<foxbuntu> its a big jump
<baalsgate> ok then i will need a min to setup a console
<foxbuntu> no prob
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, i'll brb
<hads> Anyone get bitten by the latest lirc update moving their lircd.conf to dpkg-old
<hads> I'm guessing it's because it was a custom lircd.conf and now the lirc package want to control it.
<hads> What's the best way to integrate a custom transmiter conf file (using a mceusb2 transmitter)?
<hads> I'll just cat it onto the end of lircd.conf and hope dpkg doesn't move it out of the way again.
<rhpot1991_laptop> hads: thats a bug, keep a backup of that stuff just incase
<hads> rhpot1991_laptop: Thanks, is there a LP entry? I've got backups anyway so that's no drama, just means I have to log into friends boxes and fix it for them :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> there used to be, lets have a look
<hads> It's no major drama. I can search myself :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> hads: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/206609
<hads> Cheers, just found it at the same time :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> it didn't happen to mention it to you did it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> that the file would be replaced or anything
<hads> Nope, this was just with a dist-upgrade there was no prompts or anything. I don't use the mythbuntu controls or anything, it's myth compiled on an Ubuntu install.
<geraldnunn> I finally got mythbuntu fully working with my Rogers SA3250HD box, one question though. The guide is really slow with the TV preview in the right hand corner. The full guide without the preview is still pokey but useable, are there any options I should be looking at to improve performance?
<hads> geraldnunn: That's loads. I use a E6300 and the guide is fast as. Sounds like there could be something else wrong.
<hads> I have heard of issues with missing/broken channel icons slowing down the guide. Other than that I haven't heard of many issues.
<geraldnunn> hads: Are you using a tuner card or firewire? I'm using firewire which I assume needs to be transcoded and might add quite a bit of CPU
<hads> DVB-S cards which dump MPEG2, I thought fireware was a raw stream too.
<geraldnunn> hads: It is, I wonder why I'm special then
<geraldnunn> Anyone know what the ps switches for CPU utilization are again?
<geraldnunn> Nevermind, found the top command. Something called xorg is taking 100% CPU
<hads> That's X, the graphical environment.
<hads> Are you using the restriced nvidia drivers?
<geraldnunn> Yes I am
<hads> Good
<hads> How do you know? Do you see the nvidia splash screen when X start?
<geraldnunn> No, but the restricted driver program shows it in use, is there something I am missing with that?
<hads> That should be fine I guess (I don't know much about restricted-manager)
<geraldnunn> Sorry, the 'Hardware Drivers' applet says 'in use'
<geraldnunn> Is there a command I can run to verify it?
<hads> Pass
<hads> Try glxinfo | grep NVIDIA
<hads> or glxinfo | grep rendering
<hads> I don't know if they are conclusive tests but I'd guess.
<geraldnunn> For the grep NVIDIA I get:
<geraldnunn> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<geraldnunn> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<geraldnunn> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<geraldnunn> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.12
<geraldnunn> For the grep rendering, I get:
<geraldnunn> direct rendering: Yes
<hads> Looks good. Can't blame it on that then.
<geraldnunn> Just found some links to this issue, I'll research more. Thanks hads.
<hads> Cool
<geraldnunn> hads: I'm back, I found adding  "RenderAccel" "1" to xorg.conf for the nvidia driver did the trick. Thanks again for the help.
<hads> geraldnunn: Glad to hear you got it worked out.
<troy_s> laga: To be fair, I was not and am not a big fan of Greyham.
<troy_s> ;)
<troy_s> laga: It was a compromise and probably a wise one given the timeframe etc.
<baalsgate> im upgrading to 8.04 and its asking me about the ir transmiter I have one that uses DTS on the serial port that I built , but of all the options Im not sure which one is compatible with this ?
<hads> baalsgate: If you aren't sure make a copy of your /etc/lircd.conf and then choose custom. Then you can cat your original lircd.conf onto the end of the automatically generated one.
<baalsgate> thanks
<hads> Bug 206609
<hads> Hmm, no bot.
<baalsgate> hmmm lirc is only a little better in 8.04 i would have thought they would include the patch for the PAD to act as keys which is why i had a custom compile of lirc before
<baalsgate> talking about imon remote btw
<Ace2016> What do you guys use to control mythtv? what remote control?
<Ace2016> any recommended ones?
<baalsgate> well I use imon with a VFD as in the silverstone LC16 case
<Ace2016> works well?
<baalsgate> I think the VFD looks great
<hads> The Microsoft MCE remotes are good.
<Ace2016> the silverstone cases are expensive
<baalsgate> yea it does work great the pad can be a pain to config as the direction keys
<Ace2016> Can you turn mythtv on and off with those remotes?
<baalsgate> Yea they are but they are worth it
<Ace2016> i mean is there like a hibernate or something?
<baalsgate> yes they have a interface to the mother board for the power switch
<Ace2016> lets just say adding one of those cases would effectively double my budget
<hads> You can get irexec to run a script such as `DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force off` or something
<Ace2016> baalsgate: are you talking about the silverstone case?
<baalsgate> I have two myth boxes both in silverstone cases
<hads> Or suspend or whatever you need.
<Ace2016> baalsgate: know any cheaper cases?
<baalsgate> yea there are a few thermaltake do a few nice ones
<baalsgate> give me a min as i am a reseller I can look quickly
<Ace2016> oh cool thanks
<baalsgate> i do like silverstone but yes they are expensive
<baalsgate> how about Antec fusion
<baalsgate> http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15740
<Ace2016> i'm trying to find one on ebay uk
<baalsgate> see if you can find a foxconn HPC case , foxconn is usualy cheap
<laga> morning
<Ace2016> morning
<Ace2016> baalsgate: there are a few foxconn cases, but how do i get the remote power control?
<baalsgate> Ace2016 you can power down with software
<Ace2016> but the powering back up?
<Ace2016> with the remote
<baalsgate> yea thats where you want the imon VFD that has a power up interface
<baalsgate> there maybe another way to do it im not sure
<baalsgate> thermaltake sell the imon remote and 5.25 VFD which is identiacal to whats in the silverstone ( i know as i have them both ) the thermaltake kit is about $200 australian
<baalsgate> while the silverstone LC16 is around $380 but theres no PSU in that either
<Ace2016> how can people sell cases for that much and not add a psu?
<baalsgate> Ace2016 lol yea , its criminal but Li-an li is similar big bucks for an alloy case and no PSU
<Ace2016> i saw one of those on ebay
<Ace2016> what is so special about them?
<baalsgate> I like the lian li cases they are all alloy
<baalsgate> it is supose to be better for heat , they have dust filters on some that can be helpful
<Ace2016> just to make sure, any imon controller will do?
<Ace2016> its not software based or anything right?
<Ace2016> so linux doesn't have to be compatible with the imon device?
<Ace2016> is there a generic framework?
<baalsgate> the vfd has a connector that connects to the power switch on the motherboard for that "on" function
<Ace2016> ah so it goes in parallel with the power switch?
<baalsgate> does anyone know if the new version of lirc on 8.04 has the imon Pad/key patch in lirc
<baalsgate> narr the power switch plugs into the VFD the vfd plugs into the power on connector on the motherboard so both work
<Ace2016> ok thanks
<baalsgate> is there a developers channel for mythbuntu ?
<laga> yes
<laga> #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<baalsgate> great thank you
 * baalsgate strangles foxbuntu
<baalsgate> telling me 8.04 is fixed is a complete lie imon still needs to be patched and its a f'n nightmare getting it to compile
<baalsgate> what a useless suggestion upgrade a working system to a more problematic one
<baalsgate> does anyone know what "DKMS support" actualy is ?
<Ace2016> baalsgate: i found a case Advance 2610 and it has imon
<baalsgate> how much ?
<Ace2016> £55
<Ace2016> but now i need a psu :(
<baalsgate> wow that seems cheap , got a web site with details ?
<Ace2016> it was on ebay so i grabbed it
<Ace2016> it has ~7 days left
<Ace2016> does the psu need anything special in order to support imon?
<baalsgate> narr but if you can afford it get a silent one
<baalsgate> oh that case looks sweet
<Ace2016> yup i've been looking for a few months for a good case
<baalsgate> http://www.pixmania-pro.co.uk/uk/uk/427988/art/advance/2610-htpc-pc-box-black.html
<baalsgate> no VFD ?
<Ace2016> i don't really want a VFD
<baalsgate> oh but you wanted power control
<Ace2016> i didn't really know how well linux would support it
<Ace2016> yup just the power control
<baalsgate> the VFD module has the power control on it
<baalsgate> the VFD works fine with linux
<Ace2016> oh
<Ace2016> so i need a vfd now?
<baalsgate> I dont know maybe it has a reciever that controls power
<baalsgate> does not say , and im not sure about anything but what the VFD hooks up with
<Ace2016> i got an microatx motherboard, all those pci slots wasted
<Ace2016> actually i could transfer the contents of my desktop to the laptop and do a switch
<Ace2016> to the htpc*
<Ace2016> transfering it to the laptop would be a lot more challenging
<Ace2016> it comes with the psu connection http://www.matbe.com/divers/zoom.php?img=000000047956.jpg
<Ace2016> Does mythbuntu hybernate?
<Ace2016> what if i wanted to leave the house for a few days but wanted it to record, could it hybernate or something instead of staying at full power the whole time???
<baalsgate> lol
<Ace2016> why lol?
<baalsgate> well because that is funny
<Ace2016> can it not power down the lan/graphics card/tv cards and hard disks?
<haffe> Ace2016: check out mythbuntu acpi wake.
<baalsgate> its not going to save much power
<Ace2016> baalsgate: but the waking up thing will
<Ace2016> haffe: so the package allows mythtv to wakeitself up when it needs to record?
<baalsgate> yea i dont know how  well thats going to work but hey why not
<haffe> Ace2016: It's not a package, It's a collection of scripts.
<Ace2016> so the scripts allow me to do that?
<Ace2016> where can i get the mythtv theme in svg format, i want the icons for my theme
<haffe> Ace2016: Yes they should.
<Ace2016> sweet
<baalsgate> your not going to be able to update your program guide while its asleep or use the web client
<Ace2016> well modify the script to wakeup at 7am, check and shutdown
<baalsgate> ok and web access ?
<Ace2016> not planning to use web access
<Ace2016> wait do i need web access for recording?
<haffe> baalsgate: You could use wake on lan.
<baalsgate> any pages dissusing the topic ?
<baalsgate> seems interesting i may see how well something like that works
<Ace2016> nice video http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6641045817693171683&hl=en
<Ace2016> i never knew mythtv had pluggins
<Ace2016> ext3 slow, got it
<famicom_> goddammit
<famicom_> http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/ffmpeg-devel/2007-February/022776.html
<Ace2016> famicom_: ...?
<laga> famicom_: try latest mplayer or ffmpeg from svn
<Ace2016> can i have a link to the uploaded file?
<famicom_> laga nah
<famicom_> its more related to xine etc
<famicom_> and mythtv
<laga> famicom_: yeah, but if it's fixed in mplayer it should be easy to fix in mythtv ;)
<famicom_> yeah, how does the internal player work
<famicom_> and if it does work in mplayer, how to i get mythtv to drop its own shitty player
<laga> the internal player is based on ffmpeg (libavcodec and friends)
<laga> for recordings, you can't drop the internal player. maybe use mythvideo..
<laga> although i thought PAFF was supported by mythtv 0.21
<laga> or try the coreavc patch, but that's $$ (not much, tho)
<famicom_> yeah
<famicom_> i allready bought it
<jphillip> baalsgate imon pad support is already there, couple that with lcdproc and you should be good to go
<hti_pro> i am trying to add a parameter to the mythfrontend command line in mythbuntu, anyone know where i should look.
<hti_pro> there is no .xinitrc in my home directory
<jphillip> hti_pro /usr/share/mythtv/mythfrontend.sh
<hti_pro> ok cool
<Ace2016> bye all
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-13
<baalsgate> can mythmusic do 5.1 channel rather than 2 ?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> is the repository down?
<Ace2016> http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu/
<Ace2016> It shows up as forbidden
<Ace2016> i want the .orig files for the latest mythtv theme
<Ace2016> this one workshttp://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu
<Ace2016>  
<superm1> Ace2016, you aren't allowed to browse the mirror
<superm1> only use it via apt
<superm1> on normal weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<Ace2016> why not?
<superm1> server policy on that mirror
<superm1> out of our control
<superm1> Ace2016, you can apt-get source though
<superm1> or extrapolate the URL from uk.*
<Ace2016> yea i used the uk one
<Ace2016> oh so the mirror can decide allow it to be viewed?
<superm1> yeah
<Ace2016> is the project greyham theme under GPL?
<Ace2016> i want to use some of its watermarks in a new theme
<Ace2016> i think my mythtv theme is looking too much like windows
<laga> Ace2016: i'm sure there is a license file somewhere in the package
<Ace2016> ah found it, it was in the readme
<Ace2016> and its Creative Commons
<Ace2016> slightly confused
<Ace2016> ok nvm
<Ace2016> making icons is hard
<Ace2016> the idea part is the hardest
<laga> for me, the making it not look bad part is the hardest ;)
<Ace2016> my theme looks awesome
<webclient> hi guys I am trying to play music through mythweb and I can see all the music as it was when it last scanned for music; is there some way I can make mythtv re-scan for music? I only have SSH and web access to the box
<peoples> hello
<peoples> is there some way to transcode recordings to xvid and replace the mpg with the xvid ?
<peoples> so that everything works normaly , i.e. watch recordings ...
<pobski> there was an lirc update a few nights ago, did they update some of the device drivers with it?
<aclose> would someone mind giving me a hand setting up an HDHR with MythBuntu 8.04?
<aclose> i just installed MythBuntu
<aclose> and i've walked through the HDHR setup steps on the help.ubuntu.org/community site
<aclose> but i'm not seeing any 'real' data in the program guide
<aclose> things went rather smoothly with the MythBuntu install after i figured out that i had a bad RAM stick that was causing crashes :)
<aclose> hmm, maybe i have a bigger problem than the HDHR not working
<aclose> i think i'm being denied access to the DB...
<lightdarkness> Hi.  I just recently installed mythbuntu... and everything's working great.  But the volume is extremely low, I have my TV all the way at 100 and it's still not too loud.  MythTV's volume is at 100%... is there somewhere else I can increase the volume?
<laga> try looking in alsamixer?
<lightdarkness> awesome
<lightdarkness> Worked :)
<lightdarkness> Thanks so much
<laga> yay
<aclose> :)
<aclose> any idea how much space myth takes up on install?
<aclose> just mythtv, not recordings and such
<laga> mythtv itself, including the plugins and themes.. maybe 200M or so? or are you talking about the complete distro?
<aclose> yeah
<aclose> i was creating a separate partition for myth and was going to give it 5GB :)
<aclose> guess that's a bit much
<laga> the complete distro is probably 2-3GB
<laga> it's good to have a bit more because log files and the mysql database will also take up some space.
<laga> and you really don't want to run out of space on /var/ because mysql totally doesn't like that :()
<aclose> ok, then i guess i'm ok
<aclose> tanks
<aclose> thanks
<lightdarkness> For some reason... my mythtv box is just a blank screen
<lightdarkness> when I press ctl+alt+f4 I can get to a shell
<lightdarkness> but graphical is just a black screen
<aclose> ctl_alt+f7
<lightdarkness> Yea, nothing there
<aclose> oh :)
<lightdarkness> Anything I can do to check that things are running?
<aclose> is the backend running?
<lightdarkness> It should be... what's the command to restart it?
<aclose> you can do a >ps aux | grep mythbackend
<aclose> i think that'll tell you if it's running
<lightdarkness> Didn't really tell me much
<aclose> whadaya get?
<lightdarkness> told me the log file name, gave me a process id looks like
<aclose> you should see your grep command
<aclose> do you also see mythbackend?
<aclose> i'm still installing so i can't tell you exactly what it would say :)
<lightdarkness> Yea, I think so
<lightdarkness> is there an easy command to restart the backend?
<aclose> if you dn't see anyting for mythbackend, you can try myth-backend
<aclose> i'm sure there is, but i don't know it :)
<aclose> sorry
<aclose> tyr mythbackend start
<aclose> try
<lightdarkness> well... I restarted the computer... and it's back
<lightdarkness> so I have no idea what happened
<aclose> :)
<aclose> that usually works
<aclose> '/etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart'
<aclose> i think that will do it
<foxbuntu> aclose, 'sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart'
<aclose> ;)
<aclose> thx foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> np
<foxbuntu> dont try to run it or restart it the by using the mythbackend commands, it will not work properly
<lightdarkness> More questions :)  Where can I tell a program to transcode to avi or something simliar... I can't figure out what menu to go to
<foxbuntu> lightdarkness, easiest way would be Mythweb
<foxbuntu> you can just select your recordings and check the transcode option
<lightdarkness> Ahh, found it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-14
<MythbuntuGuest00> test
 * Seeker` is still annoyed by the fact that mythtv retunes when it starts to record a program, even if the channel to be recorded is the one you are currently watching
<Seeker`> it means that if there are two programs in a row that I want to watch, I tend to miss 5 or 6 seconds at the end of a program
<Seeker`> which usually happens to be the "important" bit
<superm1> hey kees you were mentioning issues with NFS and mythplugins at some point right?
<superm1> kees, would you be able to test the SRU packages for hardy to see that they resolve the issue?
<foxbuntu> superm1, so...since the "upstream" for the apple trailers is a static version while the upgrades I have made are going to be maintained in our branch do I just change TARFILE to the tar file name where I got it?
<superm1>  foxbuntu are you forking their project?
<superm1> or will the upstream still be maintaining
<foxbuntu> I am forking as the author seems to have dropped it
<superm1> well if that's the case you are the upstream?
<foxbuntu> yeah I guess...since I modfied the code and gave credit where its due
<superm1> okay well so then you'll need to package it just like we do packages that we've become the upstream
<superm1> where we build the orig.tar.gz
<superm1> from the branch, but dont include debian/ in that direcotry
<superm1> all of our packages except for mythtv-theme-* do that
<foxbuntu> superm1, this is my rules file
<foxbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20028/
<superm1> okay so use that rule to build an orig.tar.gz file
<superm1> that's what its there for
<superm1> do you understand what it does?
<foxbuntu> no
<superm1> so when you call debian/rules get-orig-source
<superm1> get-orig-source is the argument
<superm1> so it runs all the stuff before get-orig-source, and then the get-orig-source target
<superm1> so decipher the lines in get-orig-source one by one
<superm1> it checks out from bzr
<superm1> tars that up w/o debian/
<superm1> and then removes the directory it just checked out
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> so how is this effecting the lintian issue?
<superm1> well you are entirely missing that orig.tar.gz file
<superm1> when you run this rule you build it for the first time
<foxbuntu> and it runs via debuild right?
<superm1> no
<superm1> you run it your self
<superm1> debuild calls dpkg-buildpackage
<superm1> which calls debian/rules binary at some point
<foxbuntu> oh... so the rules file is actually just a script?
<foxbuntu> thats what I was missing
<superm1> its a type of makefile
<superm1> so to say
<foxbuntu> ok.. so now that I have that what do I do?
<foxbuntu> dpkg-buildpackage and then double check it with lintian?
<superm1> have you not read the packaging guide at all?
<foxbuntu> no I read it...parts anyways
<foxbuntu> I knew you could help :)
<superm1> well i'm just saying, you learn the best when you find on the guide pages what you are looking for
<superm1> it sinks in better
<superm1> if i just tell you do step a, then step b, then step c, you dont learn what step a b and c really are doing
<superm1> so when you need to do step b.2 in the future, you dont understand what step b is supposed to accomplish
<foxbuntu> no I really am learning it this way...
<foxbuntu> I learn better this way than reading
<superm1> you should attend the next packaging session that they hold in #ubuntu-classroom :)
<superm1> they hold sessions teaching intricacies and $stuff
<foxbuntu> sure...but for the sake of now... what is step c? (and dont say Profit!)
<superm1> well build the package with your favorite builder, and make sure that it is lintian clean
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok do I have to have the motu folks nuke my previous upload to upload my clean one?
<superm1> no
<foxbuntu> oh...but the package name has changed
<foxbuntu> I had a the version as 0.1-0ubuntu1 and now its 0.1ubuntu1
<superm1> um
<superm1> that was right before
<superm1> upstream version 0.1
<superm1> debian 0
<superm1> ubuntu 1
<foxbuntu> oh...well debuild failed with the -0 in there
<kees> superm1: uhm -- a while back with the video viewer I had ended up in some weird endless symlink loop -- not sure why.  technically over NFS, but nothing since then.
<superm1> kees, well these should have been errors at package upgrade/install time
<superm1> causing the postinst to bork out
<kees> hm, that wasn't me.  I did have _X_FS destroy my libc upgrade, but that was only related to mythtv in that it was the myth box's root partition that got destroyed.
<Solarbaby> forking sporking.. I love programming tech talk
<superm1> hum. i thought bryce said you also had issues with NFS
<superm1> okay
<baalsgate> mythbuntu 8.04 suxs broke my ir sending from 7.10 :(
<baalsgate> using ledxmit cant compile lirc-0.8.3pre1 thus cant fix :(
<baalsgate> I said upgrading would break things but no I get told in here its all fixed in 8.04 I have more problems now then before upgrading not sure if its fixed the cron jobs
<baalsgate> ok cron is now working that is something good
<baalsgate> but my serial IR blaster is now broken :(
 * baalsgate crys and walks off to get some chocolate cake
<jo1> hello, I'm having a problem with epg, using 2 DVB-T cards and Mythtv works mostly ok. I'm in Finland where the EPG is in two languages, most of the program info is in Finnish, but randomly has some programs in Swedish. I had this problem very rarely in Gutsy, but after upgrading to Hardy this problem appears in every channel everyday. Can anyone help with this?
<baalsgate> hello ??
<sebrock> whats up with NFS in 8.04? I get mount.nfs: internal error on boot but works fine when I do mount -a logged in
<bazzawill> I moved to sshfs only used nfs for a few months
<sebrock> that would be painfull on performance....
<bazzawill> never been a problem for me I use it for compressed avi's mainly but I have used it for HD with no problem
<tgm4883_laptop> sebrock, my guess would be that the network isn't up when it tries to mount them at boot
<sebrock> was my guess aswell...
<sebrock> now is it dhcdbd that starts the network?
<sebrock> at what point is fstab run?
<sebrock> moved it in rc.2 but didnt change anything
<sebrock> I must say 8.04 just seems buggy right now
<tgm4883_laptop> sebrock, all things seem buggy when they don't work for you
<sebrock> if you would experience what I do here on this fresh install of mythbuntu 8.04 I think you would be convinced... same HW ran fine on 7.04
<sebrock> 7.10 sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> you missed my point
<tgm4883_laptop> it's all relative
<sebrock> of cause it is
<sebrock> I didnt mean to be rude
<sebrock> anyway, what starts the networking?
<sebrock> I cant see anyhting in rc.2 that is networking, except dhcdbd. I still can see that the networking icon on the upper right is crossed out the first second I enter the desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> sebrock, maybe start hal before dhcdbd
<sebrock> nope does not work
<sebrock> tgm4883_laptop, still mount.nfs: internal error (the best debug info ever :)
<sebrock> rpc
<sebrock> its def about the networking not beeing up anyway, rpcbind gets timed out
<sebrock> why mythbuntu configures it this way is still a mystery for me
<ShiftyPowers> is it possible to instlal mythbuntu on an existing desktop?
<ShiftyPowers> using hte packages?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> install mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883_laptop> then configure the system from there
<ShiftyPowers> not mythbuntu-desktop?
<ShiftyPowers> just install mythbuntu-control-centre first
<ShiftyPowers> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> do mcc first
<tgm4883_laptop> and configure it
<tgm4883_laptop> mcc will pull the packages it needs
<tgm4883_laptop> depending on what you select
<ShiftyPowers> gotcha
<ShiftyPowers> was having all sorts of issues installing it just now
<ShiftyPowers> i'm purging my system and going to try again
<ShiftyPowers> shoudl I be running mythbuntu or just standalone mythtv?
<ShiftyPowers> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> you can convert a ubuntu system into a mythbuntu system.  It really depends on what you want to use it for
<ShiftyPowers> it will 99% of hte time be running mythfrontend
<tgm4883_laptop> and when not?
<ShiftyPowers> but it already has been configured for FTP server, www server
<ShiftyPowers> i'd rather not mess with those settings by reinstalling
<tgm4883_laptop> are you going to be using it as a desktop?
<ShiftyPowers> so hence i think installing the package for mythtbuntu is a better approach
<ShiftyPowers> nope
<ShiftyPowers> it's the HTPC
<tgm4883_laptop> is it the primary backend?
<ShiftyPowers> yeah it's the primary backend an dth efrontend
<ShiftyPowers> it had mythtv installed for a while
<ShiftyPowers> but i was running SVN trunk
<ShiftyPowers> and now i'm trying to revert back to a stable system
<ShiftyPowers> and thought mythbuntu might be a good way to do it
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> did you remove all things related to that?
<ShiftyPowers> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> install mcc, then select primary backend and frontend.  It should also grab the theming stuff and set autologin
<ShiftyPowers> yeah doing that right now
<ShiftyPowers> let's see if it works
<ShiftyPowers> should i select a desktop role?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<ShiftyPowers> it's applying
<ShiftyPowers> let's see if this works
<ShiftyPowers> last time it gave me some issues with libmyth
<ShiftyPowers> should i reboot now
<ShiftyPowers> it installed
<ShiftyPowers> or should i stay in mcc?
<ShiftyPowers> and finish the config?
<tgm4883_laptop> configure the backend first
<ShiftyPowers> ah yes the old familiar backend config
<ShiftyPowers> at least it works now
<ShiftyPowers> tgm4883_laptop, do you have an HD card in your setup?
<tgm4883_laptop> not anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> I moved an can only get directv now
<tgm4883_laptop> why whats up?
<ShiftyPowers> what the? how do i start the mythbackend?
<tgm4883_laptop> ShiftyPowers, should start automatically at boot
<tgm4883_laptop> you can also do
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo /etc/init.d/mythbackend restart
<ShiftyPowers> there is not mythbackend in my init.d
<ShiftyPowers> that's what's weird
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv-backend?
<ShiftyPowers> nope
<ShiftyPowers> if i start it manually it works
<ShiftyPowers> weird
<ShiftyPowers> yeah that's weird
<ShiftyPowers> maybe something was missing on the install?
<ShiftyPowers> so odd
<tgm4883_laptop> nope, it would have grabbed all necessary packages
<ShiftyPowers> yeah it's weird man
<tgm4883_laptop> did you reboot and all?
<ShiftyPowers> i don't know how to get the script in there now
<ShiftyPowers> i did
<ShiftyPowers> but there is no script in the init.d
<ShiftyPowers> well wtf...i'm stumped
<friggityfrog> whenever I do a manual record, it only shows up in my recorded shows if I change it to "live tv" profile. Why doesn't it show up when I record it in default?
<wilberfan> LOVE my mythbuntu!  kudos to everyone involved!
<MythbuntuGuest79> hi
<MythbuntuGuest79> anybody here? i could use some help
<laga> just ask a question :)
<rory> can someone tell me how to change the verbose logging levels of xorg so that i can figure out why my tv is not getting set to the correct resolution
<hads> startx -- -logverbose 6
<rory> hads: my problem is if i kill x, it just restarts... how do i stop it so that i can start it manually with those flags
<rory> hads: or better yet, is there some type of init script for xfce or xorg that i can change so that it always logs at a higher leve
<rory> hello?
<hads> Depending on what mythbuntu uses (I'm not sure as my setup is custom) then you should be able to stop it with `sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop`
<hads> You can quite possibly adjust the logging level in there too.
<Solarbaby> Hello Rory
<rory> ok, got the logging working
<rory> anyone have any luck getting a plasma or lcd tv to work using the right modelines
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-15
<tanstaafl32> greets all...using a pvr-350 and a digital cable box (moto), shouldn't i be able to see streaming video in VLC?
<tanstaafl32> sorry for the lack of wind up:  this is a new install, i can get the schedules, etc, just no live video
<petriborg> question / opinions -- is the mythbuntu metapackage any good? any experiences w/ installing it on an 8.04 ubuntu desktop would be much appreciated -- I'd really like to avoid screwing up my raid and other development :-)
<petriborg> anyone?
<tgm4883_laptop> petriborg, yea we tend to think it's pretty good.  Although what you probably should do is install mythbuntu-control-centre and configure from there
<petriborg> this is different from the http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu  ?
<petriborg> i just want to make sure i'm not going to hose my existing setup since it is my primary machine, i'm also building a second box which I'm intending as a front end -- I'm thinking it might be better to do that as a front/back if nothing else but for practice...
<petriborg> thats for ﻿tgm4883_laptop i suppose
<ChrisC35> iamlindoro
<ChrisC35> iamlindoro__
<ChrisC35> can anyone help me get my HVR-1600 to work with a fresh install of mythbuntu?
<ChrisC35> i have to clone hg or something
<ChrisC35> what is mythdora?
<ChrisC35> what is better mythdora or mythbuntu
<ChrisC35> is anyone here?
<petriborg> yeah but i don't know a damn thing about mythdora vs mythbuntu :-)
<petriborg> i'm just trying to figure out if its a bad idea to install myth on a primary server which i use, or if its robust enough not to send my system in to the drink
<ChrisC35> cant help u there
<geraldnunn> Dumb question, but when you are using the EPG with the LiveTV preview, is there any way to directly jump the EPG to a specific channel? I'd like to type '528' on the remote and have the guide jump to that channel
<geraldnunn> Never mind, just found it in settings
<ChrisC35> if it says 'unable to probe' does that mean the tv tuner is not working (or mythbuntu cant recognize it)?
<foxbuntu> ChrisC35, what type of tuner is it?
<Solarbaby> I've never been able to probe..  but then again I use a usb IR device to switch the channels on my satalite
<ChrisC35> hvr-1600
<ChrisC35> i cloned and compiled hg
<ChrisC35> and install
<ChrisC35> rebooted
<foxbuntu> ChrisC35, the driver is still only beta...its not well supported yet
<foxbuntu> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<ChrisC35> well i thought i did install the v4l-dvb drivers
<foxbuntu> had you not?
<ChrisC35> but when i go to configure a mpeg-2 source, it just says unable to probe
<ChrisC35> yes i did hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<ChrisC35> make and make install
<foxbuntu> ChrisC35, well sorry I really can't be of much help on the matter, I suggest the forums
<happy> Howdy, I have a tv tuner related question. I have a Compro T750F (I am assuming it has the same drivers as the T750). From what I can gather V4L project supports this as card 139, unfortunately the /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134 list only goes to 132. My Kernel version is 2.6.25-6 (well it should be at least, that is what I tried upgrading too from 2.6.24-18). I would like to know the best method of getting the new saa7134 dr
<happy> ivers into a custom kernel of some kind...
<sebrock> I need some help starting NFS on boot with fstab... I get mount.nfs: internal error. Guessing it has to do with networking starting to late...
<sebrock> I have tried movinf stuff in rc.2 but to no avail
<sebrock> Am I the only one experiencing problems with NFS mounts on boot here?
<happy> sebrock, I have not even reached that point =P
<sebrock> happy, what do you mean?
<source_code> hello everyone. is it possible to install mythtv 0.20. version on ubuntu 8.04
<superm1> not via packages
<superm1> you'll have to do it from source if you want to
<source_code> i am actually trying to get mythtv frontend to run on my xbox
<superm1> well if i were you i'd just compile 0.21 for the xbox
<superm1> rather than 0.20 for ubuntu
<source_code> via xbmc or xebian but failed so far. do you have any suggestions for 0.21 working with xbmc or xebian
<superm1> there are lots of nicities integration wise that come with the packages on ubuntu
<superm1> can't say i've ever had to work with an xbox
<superm1> sorry
<source_code> i read somewhere that mythtv versions are same for all branched projects too e.g xbmcmythtv. meaning xbmcmythtv 0.20 will only work for backend 0.20
<superm1> which is true, but if you have a general purpose linux distro installed
<superm1> like xebian
<superm1> you can build mythtv at least
<superm1> for the 0.21 version
<source_code> as frontend...?
<superm1> yeah
<Solarbaby> superm1: I've missed you
<laga> ooh, how cute :)
<Solarbaby> I finally got around to rebuilding a mythbox
<Solarbaby> so now the fun begins!
<baalsgate> Solarbaby with the new disrto it is getting very easy to get a myth box goin
<baalsgate> compared to installing it three years ago that is
<baalsgate> going from 7.10 to 8.04 caused a few new problems but fixed many old ones , menus are so much faster now
<baalsgate> and cron jobs actualy work
<baalsgate> padtokeys for imon not in the lirc was a disapointment but otherwise it all looks to be happy
<baalsgate> upgrade process would have been much easier if i didnt need to mess with custom lirc builds but other than that im happy
<Solarbaby> for some reason im having a little trouble getting my Hauppauge 350 working
<Solarbaby> weird
<Solarbaby> I guess I really should give the log files a look over
<Solarbaby> Hey ..  Farout.. Log Files are My Friends!
<propagandhi> is this channel  for users?
<propagandhi> i've got a problem where i cannot adjust the volume when watching live tv, but when watching movies etc it works fine
<petriborg> it is the channel, no idea about problem though :-)
<petriborg> anyone know what myth uses expect for?
<propagandhi> petriborg: ok thanks
<bibabenjo> hello, is somebody there who has experience with configuring lirc?
<laga> !ask
<laga> just ask a question :)
<|gunni|> Hi there. I got a problem running mythtv-backend on an AMD K6-2 machine. Is it a bug, or is it just that i586 is not supported and i686 is minimum?
<laga> yes
<laga> (to the latter)
<|gunni|> i686 is minimum?
<|gunni|> Do you know if it should work on debian then?
<laga> yes
<laga> debian will probably work. i don't know how marillat's packages are compiled
<|gunni|> I will try then
<sebrock> finally got the LCD working, however I need to pass a paramter to the module, is this possible in mythbuntu-control-center?
<bibabenjo> allright, im configuring my remote control, and it works well with amarok! Now Im trying to configure it as a virtual mouse! I added an entry in the xorg.conf and also edited the lircmd.conf! Unfortunately it doesnt work and i cant figure out  why
<sebrock> anyone knows if it is possible to pass module parameters with mythbuntu control center?
<sebrock> what is the lp module?
<popey> should mythtranscode work out of the box on mythbuntu 8.04? I ask because if i choose to transcode a programme it fails with error 255. If I run mythtranscode manually on an mpg file it says:- http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/935
<popey> is there somewhere in mythtv I need to configure transcoding?
<Daviey> popey: user jobs :)
<Daviey> Where are you adding them?
<Daviey> I can't tell you the setting off the top of my head.. Not @ home
<popey> hang on
<popey> there is a setting to transcode in myth-setup
<popey> you don't need to add a user job, it's a pre-defined job
<popey> but anyway, it fails when run from the command line
<popey> so i fail to see how setting a user job would fix it
<ChrisC35> whats the main differences betwen mythbuntu and mythdora
<ChrisC35> iamlindoro__ are you here
<ChrisC35> i'm trying to install the v4l-dvb drivers, can anyone help?
<ChrisC35> how can I check to see if they are installed?
<Daviey> < ChrisC35> whats the main differences betwen mythbuntu and mythdora
<Daviey> Mythbuntu is based on ubuntu and keeps close ties
<Daviey> mythdora is based on Fedora
<Daviey> ^ Main difference
<popey> Daviey: you at home now? any chance you can press the transcode button and see if it works on your myth backend?
<Daviey> sure
<popey> thanks
<popey> alternatively, just run mythtranscode --infile /path/to/an/mpg/file/created/by/mythtv
<ChrisC35> im trying to get my hvr-1600 to work - i installed the v4l-dvb drivers, and the hauppauge is showing up when I do a lspci -v. But in myth setup for mpeg-2 it just always reports that it can't see it for tv card setup
<Daviey> popey: hmm
<Daviey> 2008-06-15 22:11:20.487 No video information found!
<Daviey> 2008-06-15 22:11:20.487 Please ensure that recording profiles for the transcoder are set
<popey> 2008-06-15 22:14:35.999 No video information found!
<popey> 2008-06-15 22:14:35.999 Please ensure that recording profiles for the transcoder are set
<popey> funny that :)
<Daviey> ChrisC35: no experience with the hvr-1600, is it detected in dmesg?
<Daviey> It's possible the firmware isn't in the distribution
<ChrisC35> its a big list, but i see at the end: lirc_i2c: chip 0x10020 found @ 0x71 (Hauppauge PVR150)
<ChrisC35> i also see autodetected Hauppauge card
<ChrisC35> shows tuner model, etc
<ChrisC35> maybe i should go buy another card
<ChrisC35> what should I get\
<Daviey> naa, it should work.. let me look at popey's problem first
<ChrisC35> k
<popey> Daviey: feel free to do him first, i can wait
<ChrisC35> when i'm in the mythtv setup, for tv card, I choose the mpeg2 one, and it jsut says Failed to open
<ChrisC35> under probed info
<ChrisC35> is it because i need to get that schedulesdirect.org first?
<ChrisC35> or can it just use EIT transmitted  guide
<ChrisC35> under input connections it says "could not open to probe its inputs
<ChrisC35> Daviey?
<Daviey> popey: found it :)
<popey> yay
<Daviey> popey: go into frontend settings -> tv settings -> Recording profiles
<popey> one mo
<Daviey> and literally, just open each entry and press enter through them
<popey> hang on, on the backend or frontend?
<Daviey> For some reason it seems they are not commited to database on install :/
<popey> in myth-setup or what?
<Daviey> frontend
<popey> isn' this a backend task?
<Daviey> popey: some backend tasks are on displayed on the frontend
<Daviey> the idea being that mythtv-setup only deals with setting up tuners
<Daviey> and listings
<popey> ok, so i have gone through that, will that adjust settings on the backend then?
<Daviey> mythtv-setup is complicated enough! :)
<popey> no I have visited those pages
<popey> *now
<Daviey> yeah, it does the mysql database
<Daviey> so, a transcode _shoudl_ now work
<Daviey> or at least it did for me
<popey> ooooo
<popey> you're good!
<popey> beer++
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> NEXT
<popey> have you filed a bug? should ?
<popey> should I ?
<Daviey> crack on :)
<popey> will do tomorrow
<Daviey> yah
<popey> once I queue up all these transcodes and hope they work on my poor 1Mhz cpu ;)
<Daviey> ChrisC35: Channel listings is unrelated to setting up the tuners
<Daviey> popey: i only allow 1 concurrent task on my weak backend
<Daviey> i don't know what the default is (2-3?), that's a backend task- Under "1. General"
<popey> no, mine is set to 1 too
<popey> but i have a few programmes to transcode :()
<Daviey> You can also set it to only run overnight
<popey> nice!
<popey> I am rapidly becoming a myth convert
<popey> need to get some more frontends :)
<Daviey> popey: if you also set up a backend (with no tuners), that could be just a transcoder farm :)
<Daviey> so WoL it when needed, halt when finished :D
<popey> niiiice
<popey> my desktop could do that - dual core etc
<Daviey> esp, if you set a `nice` value
<popey> wouldn't want the desktop to shutdown when I'm using it tho :)
<Daviey> ChrisC35: can you do a test, can you try and use your tuner exteranlly to mythtv?
<Daviey> ie, if it works in Ubuntu it'll work in Mythbuntu :)
<popey> 3 mins to do 5%
<Daviey> how long recording?
<popey> dunno, picked a random mpg
<Daviey> popey: "mythrename.pl" useful cron job :)
<popey> will kill it to run them via the web
<popey> does that rename mpgs?
<Daviey> */8 * * * * /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/mythrename.pl --link
<Daviey> adds a $recording_location/show_names/REALNAME.mpg
<Daviey> ie,
<Daviey> Watchdog - 2008-05-12, 7-30 PM.mpg
<Daviey> Welcome To The Jungle - 2008-02-10, 9-00 PM - Action adventure story and Seann William Scott.mpg
<Daviey> Who Do You Think You Are- - 2008-04-10, 9-00 PM - Barbara Windsor.mpg
<popey> nice
<Daviey> Without the --link it'll actually rename the file, and update the database.. I don't like having filenames with spaces, so --link suites me better
<Daviey> --link [destination directory] if you don't want recording_location/show_names/
<ChrisC35> sure .. not sure how i woudl do that though
<ChrisC35> Daviey any suggestion to how I woudl test it in ubuntu?
<Daviey> ChrisC35: what type of DVB is it?
<Daviey> (i guess it is?)
<ChrisC35> i dont know\
<ChrisC35> its a hvr-1600 by hauppauge
<Daviey> You were asking about the v4l-dvb, so i assume it is DVB.
<Daviey> Is it cable, aerial or satellite?
<ChrisC35> i just followed the suggestion of someone to install dirvers for it
<ChrisC35> cable
<Daviey> OK!
<Daviey> I'd use czap
<ChrisC35> and i installed http://www.linuxtv.org/repo/
<Daviey> I thought VLC had native support for DVB-C.. but don't know
<Daviey> but google for --->czap mplayer<--
<Daviey> see if you get any joy, if not come back? ok?
<ChrisC35> trying to find it
 * Daviey has never used DVB + Cable.. but do use DVB + aerial 
<Daviey> apt-get install dvb-utils
<ChrisC35> is there another name for czap?
<ChrisC35> i cant seem to find it
<Daviey> have a look in: /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-c/ for your provider?
<ChrisC35> i have no dvb-utils in /doc/
<Daviey> ooo, i just had a thought..
<Daviey> my US foo is weak
<Daviey> Does your cable provider supplied box have firewire?
<ChrisC35> em..
<ChrisC35> there is no supplied box - the cable comes out of the wall
<Daviey> If you weren't using mythtv, how would you watch tv?
<ChrisC35> plug the coaxial cable into my tv set
<Daviey> Ah..
<ChrisC35> this is not digital btw
<ChrisC35> analog
<Daviey> then you don't want DVB :)
<ChrisC35> oh ok
<Daviey> Digital Video Broadcast :)
<ChrisC35> is that the driver i installed|?
<Daviey> yus
<ChrisC35> the problem is I dont know much about what I"m doing, i just followed instructions from someone's suggestion
<ChrisC35> so what do you think i can do to get this 1600 to work with myth?
<Daviey> well the hvr-1600 (just googled) is a Hybrid card
<Daviey> so supports both digital and analogue.
<ChrisC35> that sounds positive
<ChrisC35> am I supposed to set mythtv to analogue somehow?
<Daviey> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<Daviey> interesting read...
<ChrisC35> yes i followed the installation guide on that page
<ChrisC35> Grab the latest v4l-dvb drivers from http://www.linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb, etc
<Daviey> http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18 <---
<Daviey> do that ^
<Daviey> Hardy = 2.6.24, Intrepid = 2.6.26 (AFAIK).. it should work out of the box in the next release, but not hardy
<ChrisC35> hmm ya i just noticed that too - i will try it now
<Daviey> Ie, it's not in the kernel yet
<ChrisC35> do you know is it possible to use my logitech wireless keyboard/mouse with mythbuntu?
<Daviey> if it works in ubuntu...
<Daviey> i'd guess yes
<ChrisC35> actually i think I already did this
<ChrisC35> i'll tyr again\
<ChrisC35> how do I upn
<ChrisC35> how do I unpack a bz2?
<ChrisC35> i'm somewhat newbie to linux
<ChrisC35> i dl a file tip.tar.bz2
<ChrisC35> ah i see the answer under stupic question #477 :)
<ChrisC35> stupid
<abarbaccia> ﻿so when i use the default (vesa?) drivers, hdmi works, but when i switch to fglrx, it doesn't... any advice?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-08
<javatexan> any package warriors hanging around today?  I could use some help.
<javatexan> I've got this script that I am trying to finish up: it basically updates x264, ffmpeg, mplayer and makes .debs for them against latest SVN repos.  Then for smplayer it uses the SVN create_deb.sh that the author wrote.  And of course installs them.  I have figured out all the major hurdles save one.
<javatexan> For the debs created by smplayer, I can find out what it depends upon; but I guess I am too much of a .deb noob to know if there is a way to add the dependencies to the existing deb or do I have to make another .deb from scratch...not sure how to do that when the deb already exists...anyone have any experience with that sort of thing?
<javatexan> its not very general or bulletproof yet, but it might be useful once it all works.  Theoretically, it should work for any SVN, git or other repos project that you need to make and get a deb for.  :)
<neurophyre> Can anyone help with video problems in mythbuntu 9.04 install?
<neurophyre> Without safe graphics mode, my screen is garbled, with safe graphics mode, the top and bottom are cut off making install impossible.
<MythbuntuGuest74> I am having issues with importing dvd's. I have all the codecs installed and it goes through the process of importing them and when its finished I don't know where/how to access them, it is like they disapear. Could someone please help? Thanks!
<MythbuntuGuest74> when I import dvd's their runtime is 0 minutes acording to MythTv
<MythbuntuGuest74> hmm problem seemed to solve itself. Thanks anyway!
<DGMurdockIII> anyone help me get sound working
<DGMurdockIII> im using the closed source ati driver
<TazgodX> if i upgrade my hardware will i have to reinstall mythbuntu? im thking of upgrading CPU and ram just don't want to reinstall the OS. i finally got it working like i want
<hads> Nope should be fine.
<TazgodX> and any suggestions on what a good video card for HD playback?
<hads> Linux doesn't tend to care if you change the hardware from underneath it.
<TazgodX> my 5200 doesn't seem like it can handle it, but that might be the CPU
<hads> Nvidia is the usual suggestion
<TazgodX> thanks hads, i know when i did it with my windows box i had to reinstall
<TazgodX> hads, know of a good card from nvidia for HD? i have a NVidia 5200, just not sure if its enough for HD playback
<hads> Something newer :)
<TazgodX> haha
<hads> I haven't bought a card since the 7600 but I think the 9400 is a decent cost/performance currently.
<TazgodX> guess ill look though the boards for good cards
<TazgodX> 9400 work good in linus?
<TazgodX> linux
<hads> nvidia is nvidia is nvidia
<TazgodX> hmm, maybe i can use my 6800 Ultra i have laying around
<TazgodX> thanks hads for the info
<hads> sure
<TazgodX> ok here is a weird question, is there a way to get a readout of CPU and RAM usage on my monitor at all times from mythbuntu so i can judge if its my CPU or RAM causeimg my stuttering playback?
<javatexan> howdy all
<Technophil> TazgodX:  Get NVIDIA  >= 8400 and try "top"   Also HD often not fully stable yet so you might want to wait a month or two.
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> how can one find out how much more is left in driver development before it's done..I am following the progress of this http://jusst.de/hg/saa716x/
<hot_wheelz> I have also tried contacting Manu A to ask but no answer :-)
<hot_wheelz>  I want to know what is left to be done so i can help it along...surly there should be a todo list bug tracker
<javatexan> hey guys
<sawireless>  please can some-one please help me with a manual in how to install mythtv server and how to connect clients to it ?????
<javatexan> sawireless: you should have got most of that for free in the mythbuntu install
<oobe> sawireless, what you are trying to ask is how to setup a remote frontend to your backend the backend is the server and remote frontend is the client
<oobe> there is plenty of documentation out there but you will have to learn enough to articulate your questions in a meaningful way
<javatexan> sawireless: did you tell the server at install that you were going to have clients connect?  It tells mysql if its okay to take connections from the outside.
<javatexan> sawireless: thats the biggest problem usually, that or you may have a firewall preventing the connection
<javatexan> ah man, he left
<javatexan> sawireless: thats the biggest problem usually, that or you may have a firewall preventing the connection
<javatexan> sawireless: I think I had to use the server's IP address in the remote FE's setup
<oobe> run mythbuntu-control-centre and check mysql over ethernet
<oobe> its under system services
<javatexan> sawireless:  then you just have to make sure that your remote FE has the right mysql password
<javatexan> sawireless:  that's at least the major things to look for other than typical networking stuff.  Make sure the two computers can actually see each other, etc
<rhpot1991> javatexan: saw you were looking for me a few days back?
<Essobi> Morning.
<oobe> Morning.
<rhpot1991> morning
<Zinn> @say Good Morning
<oobe> you should of used a full stop :8
<Seeker`> hi
<oobe> hello
<javatexan> yeah...just to say hi
<javatexan> has anyone done the update manager update from 8.10 to 9.04?  did it work, I'd hate to stop what I am working on to reinstall.
<javatexan> rhpot1991: finally got free of my hellish workload and this summer should be more relaxed, I hope. grin.  So I should be around more now for a while anyways.
<rhpot1991> javatexan: cool
<rhpot1991> javatexan: my updates all went fine
<rhpot1991> the new update manager in 9.04 is annoying, I disabled it, but other than that everything went smoothly
<Seeker`> how do you disable it?
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: launch it then its under the options or something, I'm not in front of my machine now
<rhpot1991> you just disable the automatic updates
<rhpot1991> actually I can check on my netbook...
<rhpot1991> launch update manager > settings button > uncheck 'check for updates'
<rhpot1991> you will need to update by hand after that, be it by update manager or apt over ssh, etc
<Seeker`> cool, thanks
<rhpot1991> np
 * Seeker` needs to work out a way of reducing the risk of image retention on his plasma
<Essobi> ....
<Essobi> Seeker`: Randomize the pixel output?
<Essobi> :)
<Seeker`> it may solve the problem, but isn't really a good solution :P
<Seeker`> ideally the screen would blank whenever mythtv is left sitting at a menu, or is paused
<rhpot1991> my tv does that for me automagically, you could just use the gnome screensaver, should work fine if you aren't using xine or any external player
<Seeker`> I use mplayer for videos
<Seeker`> will it do it when the TV is paused?
<javatexan> rhpot1991: i have a script I want you to look at, maybe Mythbuntu could use it, who knows.
<javatexan> it still needs to be "bullet proofed" a lot, its a combination of a lot of different things I've found and learned over the past year or so.
<Seeker`> it seems that when i use gnome-screensaver, it is still active when stuff is playing
<Seeker`> and when it blanks the screen, I cant get it to unblank if there is sometihng playing, which means that I need to restart X
<K-A-R-R[NEED-HEL> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<K-A-R-R[NEED-HEL> darn
<K-A-R-R[NEED-HEL> i need help
<K-A-R-R[NEED-HEL> with Myhthbunty
<K-A-R-R[NEED-HEL> with Myhthbuntu
<Seeker`> it would help us if you told us what the problem was
<K-A-R-R[NEED-HEL> howto install
<Essobi> ....
<Blz> Hello!  I have a problem with video output on mythbuntu 9.04 -- The xfce desktop displays fine, but when I go to run the mythtv backend setup, the graphics fail.  I basically get a black screen with grey input areas, but no text is visible.  I'm using an ATI card with the proprietary driver.  Any ideas?
<foxbuntu> Blz, I would start by checking that fglrx is indeed in use... check /etc/X11/xorg.conf for fglrx in the "Device" section (it may not be there however), check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors, try posting all of your logs to provide us with more information using Mythbuntu Log Grabber and posting the pastebin link in here
<Blz> foxbuntu:  thank you.  I'll finish my burger and get right on that =)
<Seeker`> foxbuntu: any ideas anbout my screensaver problem
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, I would have said something if I did :)
<Seeker`> not sure if you read back that far :)
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: internal player or something else?
<Seeker`> internal
<Seeker`> this is while watching recorded TV
<Blz> burger complete... ssh commencing
<rhpot1991> hmmm I thought it was supposed to play nice with internal player
<rhpot1991> I know it doesn't play well with xine
<Seeker`> :(
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: I've seen threads in the forums, search there and see if there is any help
<Seeker`> its really annoying, becuase i'm trying very hard to avoid damaging my plasma TV, and I have to turn the TV off whenever I leave the room in case i'm gone for a while
<Blz> foxbuntu:  here's my xorg.conf file.  There's no fglrx line, but I'm submitting it in case there's something else of relevance.  Working on the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file now
<Blz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191058/
<foxbuntu> Blz, that seems normal
<foxbuntu> so far so good
<Blz> man this is a long log...
<Blz> foxbuntu:  here's the logfile -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/191064/
<foxbuntu> Blz, you are using Radeon not FGLRX
<foxbuntu> Blz, Radeon is the OSS driver
<foxbuntu> Blz, and depending on your chipset, it may not be supported to do certian things
<Blz> is that right?  i selected the proprietary driver during installation
<Blz> how would I install fglrx?
<Blz> preferably at the command line because last I checked, there wasn't any proprietary driver in the hardware driver manager
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Blz> does it autoconfigure or do I have to do it?
<foxbuntu> then in your xorg.conf, add this line in the device section: Driver  "fglrx"
<foxbuntu> I think it will auto configure
<foxbuntu> but you may have to add the line to xorg.conf
<foxbuntu> then you will need to reboot
<foxbuntu> after the driver is installed
<Blz> Do i replace the line that currently exists or do I just add it?
<Blz> it says it's already installed. i guess I just add the line?
<foxbuntu> yeah, add the line
<foxbuntu> in the device section
<Blz> Here's what I did, if you don't mind sanity-checking -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/191072/
<foxbuntu> Blz, it should look like this: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m5614cf7f
<Blz> done. restart?
<foxbuntu> Blz, if you are in via ssh, you can do this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Blz> this is xfce... shouldn't matter though right?
<foxbuntu> nope
<Blz> the display is all messed up now...
<Blz> strange...
<foxbuntu> Blz, messed up how?
<Blz> it's mirored on the vertical plane and the lower half is black/white bars
<Blz> also it looks like it' stuck on some part of the usplash.  i'm not getting to the desktop
<foxbuntu> Blz, try a reboot
<Blz> i just did
<foxbuntu> same thing?
<foxbuntu> (i assume)
<Blz> yes sorry
<Blz> same thing
<foxbuntu> Blz, im thinking on it...but at my day job atm so Im a little busy too
<foxbuntu> Blz, just FYI so you dont think I left/am ignoring you
<Blz> it's all good. there's no important data so i can always re-install
<Blz> foxbuntu:  sure thing =)  It's not like you're being paid to help me lol
<foxbuntu> Blz, you can just change the "fglrx" to "ati" or "radeon" and try again
<Blz> okay
<Blz> no luck...
<Blz> alright. the woman wants to go to khols
<Blz> i'll work on this later
<MythbuntuGuest26> hello i have a problem when i installed mythbuntu 9.04 and click on mythtv edit with run database it will be black with a frame. so the frame how 7.10 but than i can read it.
<MythbuntuGuest26> any idears?
<MythbuntuGuest26> so i rant run backend setup
<MythbuntuGuest26> rant = cant
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest26, if you are using AMD graphics you need to install the closed source drivers
<superm1> there is an open bug related to that, see the 9.04 release notes
<MythbuntuGuest26> oh ok i have tryd the open source drivers, too. same problem
<MythbuntuGuest26> known problem, too?
<superm1> that's what i'm saying the bug is - in the open source drivers
<superm1> there is a workaround that you can add to /etc/mythtv-session settings mentioned in that bug somewhere
<superm1> or you can use the closed driver
<MythbuntuGuest26> the closed driver wont work, too.... i will search for the workaround, thanks
<MythbuntuGuest26> can you say me where i can found the workaround?
<superm1> its on that bug report
<MythbuntuGuest26> ok i search again
<MythbuntuGuest26> the bug i have found, but the workaround... mhh
<MythbuntuGuest26> ah i think i have found i must dri make off
<MythbuntuGuest26> mutch thanks, byeee
<mitchell2345_myt> Hi, i have an issue with my new mythbuntu install.  I migrated from a cent os/atrpms install.  I am running trunk.  I have all my old part. mounted and my db imported.  when i run mythfrontend i cant see any graphics or text unless i use G.A.N.T.  Any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-09
<MythbuntuGuest26> why won't music player find .flac files?  is there a way to change to vlc player?
<MythbuntuGuest26> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest26> !flac
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about flac
<MythbuntuGuest26> !.flac
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about .flac
<TazgodX> would vga give a good picture to an HD TV? or should i do DVI to HDMI?
<TazgodX> and how can i change my output. im trying to test my HDMI to DVI cord but when i plug it in i get no video, VGA works no problems
<oobe> DVI to HDMI would be best choice you may have to make do otherwise
<oobe> your tv should be set to use hdmi first before you power on the pc
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> I have some suggestions for Mythbuntu who should i talk to?
<hot_wheelz> can we addin option to use IceTV as a source for guide data in the same way it gives you an option to use Schedules Direct if you are based in the US please
<hot_wheelz> info on the script can be found here: http://www.icetv.com.au/cgi-bin/websupport.cgi?op=show_faq&faq_id=70&faq_cat_id=18
<hot_wheelz> also a link to free trial can be found here: http://www.icetv.com.au/cgi-bin/webfreetrial.cgi
<hot_wheelz> for the record i DO NOT work for IceTV I just think it would be good to include it as an option so users can users can select it from the drop dowm box then enter their user\pass as they would with Shedules  Direct and they're done
<hot_wheelz> is this ok?
<hads> I imagine if someone submitted a package it would be considered.
<hot_wheelz> hads: would it be better to include that in the mythtv code itself or is the part where it asks if you would like to use Shedules Direct during installation a Mythbuntu thing?
<Essobi> Morning all.
<darthanubis> gm
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> i need some help getting my sound to work
<MythbuntuGuest06> how do I go about enableing tmdb.pl for movie lookup?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest06: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tmdb.pl
<rhpot1991> double checking, but I'm pretty sure we aren't including it
<rhpot1991> check /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/tmdb.pl
<rhpot1991> I might have put that there myself
<MythbuntuGuest06> I see it in the scripts dir
<MythbuntuGuest06> the resason I ask is that the system is not downloading cover art using the imdb.pl
<MythbuntuGuest06> after it pulls the metadata it shows fetching cover but nothing shows up in the poster dir
<MythbuntuGuest06> any idea on how to diagnose this issue?
<rhpot1991> you can point it at that tmdb.pl script instead I believe
<rhpot1991> actually that wiki tells you how to install it
<MythbuntuGuest06> following the wiki, i am getting pushd errors
<MythbuntuGuest06> pushd: not found
<rhpot1991> the script already exists, you don't need to download it
<rhpot1991> just follow the Installing tmdb.pl part
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-10
<jeremywiebe> Hi there... just trying to install Mythbuntu 9.04 via Wubi and am stuck on the Graphics Drivers screen.  No matter what selection I make the Back/Forward buttons remain disabled.  I found a bug on Launchpad that seemed related, but it's marked as fixed (https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/362419/+viewstatus).
<Blz> hey guys, quick question:  the US uses NTSC, right?
<Blz> Specifically I want to enable composite video out on an NVIDIA card.  Is NTSC-M what I want?  I'm on the east coast of the US.
<Blz> Also, another question:  Which connecton degrades quality less:  coax or composite?
<hads> Composite
<Blz> hads:  is it a significant difference?
<Blz> I ask because I'm going to have to hook up my set top box to an analog capture card (PVR 150)
<hads> RF < Composite < Component/VGA/DVI
<Blz> and i heard that degrades quality
<hads> Sure it will.
<Blz> i'm watching SDTV on a CRT set though
<Blz> so i dunno how severe it's going to be
<hads> Best to use the S-video input. It will degrade the least on the PVR150
<Blz> hmm. i dunno if i have access to that
<Blz> i don't think my stb has an s-video out
<Blz> it has coax and composite
<Blz> let me check
<Blz> yeah. coax and composite only
<Blz> how bad do you think it'll be?
<Blz> maybe I just won't transcode my shows to mp4...
<Blz> Can anybody help me with configuring myth to work through a motorola set top box with an IR blaster?  I'm kind of stuck
<Blz> So far I've installed myth and selected the aprorpriate option for my remote (windows media center new version) and  the IR blaster option (PVR150 pci w/ motorola cable box)
<Essobi> Night all.
<d110__> I've just installed mythbuntu 904 and tuned my cards, when I go to Watch TV it just returns to the main menu
<d110__> if I however stop the mythbackend and start the mythbackend as the user then I can watch TV
<darthanubis> seems your user is not part of the mythtv user group?
<d110__> yes my user is part of the mythtv group
<d110__> Ah I think it's my recording directory
<d110__> I setup a new partition for recordings using the XFS file system
<d110__> that was it
<d110__> I changed the group on my recordings dir to mythtv and now it's not a problem
<d110__> thanks for giving me the tip i needed
<darthanubis> np :)
<Essobi> Morning!
<darthanubis> morning
<rhpot1991> morning
<Blz> I need some guidance in setting up my mythtv font/backend server with an IR blaster (motorola cable box -- comcast digital cable).  I would like to use the coax in on my pvr150 to record analog data from STB, but so far I haven't been able to scan for channels.  I tried setting /usr/bin/ch_change.sh as the external channel changing command, but that didn't work ... What am I missing?
<Blz> I can provide more information if necessary
<foxbuntu> Blz, if you use the RG6/coax cable to the PVR it should not come out of your cable box, if you need/want to record your analog digital cable you should use the Composite Video inputs on the PVR-150 instead
<foxbuntu> Blz, then you can use a serial cable from your backend -> cable stb to change the channels
<Blz> foxbuntu:  oh i see...  So it just won't work via coax?
<Blz> I don't have a serial port on my STB
<foxbuntu> Blz, get a serial -> usb adapter
<foxbuntu> Blz, its far easier than an IR blaster
<rhpot1991> firewire
<Blz> foxbuntu:  maybe I'm missing something, but all I have is coax out and RCA Composite out
<Blz> out of the STB that is
<rhpot1991> I thought serial to usb was a dtv only thing?
<Blz> this is digital cable
<foxbuntu> Blz, there should be a DB9 serial port on the moto box
<Blz> there's not.
<Blz> it's a really small box
<foxbuntu> Blz, thats really strange then
<foxbuntu> Blz, well then use the IR blaster
<Blz> that was the idea, unless I can trade it in for a normal stb
<foxbuntu> Blz, but the previous statement is the same
<Blz> about using RCA composite?
<foxbuntu> yup
<Blz> okay, I'll try that
<foxbuntu> run RCA stb -> PVR-150
<Blz> and I use ch_chan.sh right?
<Blz> for the IR blaster?
<foxbuntu> whatever works with your particular ir blaster
<Blz> it's the ir blaster that comes with the pvr150 MCE ... i'm not sure what that requires
<Blz> I tried looking on the mythtv wiki but i couldn't find much...
<foxbuntu> im not sure off the top of my head
<foxbuntu> i think you can just use irsend though
<Blz> do you know where I could look?
<Blz> irsend is the command?
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> check out the mythtv wiki
<Blz> okay i'll give that a try.
<Blz> otherwise I'll  just see if i can trade in my stb for a classic one.  I have no idea why they gave me the midgit version
<foxbuntu> :)
<rhpot1991> Blz: those are the new ones
<Blz> rhpot1991:  do they still play nice?
<rhpot1991> dunnos
<Blz> ffffffffffffuuuuuu-
<Blz> well I guess there's only one way to find out
<Blz> so let me just recap to make sure I'm not missing anything...
<foxbuntu> Blz, rhpot1991 can hardly keep cable online much less test new stuffs
<Blz> lol yeah what's wrong with you rhpot1991!!??
<rhpot1991> heh
<Blz> =)
<Blz> but anyway... coax to STB, composite to PVR150
<rhpot1991> forgive me for wanting my credit I was promised :)
<Blz> haha actually rhpot1991 has helped me numerous times...
<foxbuntu> Blz, you got it
<Blz> and in the settings I just set it up as I normally would, with my schedules direct bit?
<Blz> and try irsend as the external channel changing command
<Blz> oh also, what channel format do i need to select, if any?
<foxbuntu> Blz, yeah..in the input connections setup be sure to select the PVR-150 composite input
<Blz> I saw weird stuff like us-cable-hrs or something like that
<foxbuntu> Blz, defaults work for that
<foxbuntu> Blz, us-cable or us-broadcast
<Blz> foxbuntu. awesome. thanks
<Blz> rhpot1991:  also many thanks
<Blz> time to get my hands dirty...
<rozon> Does mythbuntu's MythTV-fixes packages include support for DVB-S2 HD channels? I don't get a lock on the transponders on 1W that transmitts the HD channels I want...
<superm1> rozon, if they are in 0.21-fixes upstream then yes
<superm1> if not, then no :)
<rozon> well... are they? :)
<superm1> i'd ask in #mythtv-users.  i'm not absolutely positive myself
<rozon> cool... I'll do that, thanks... :)
<Blz> Question:  when going through mythtv setup, I can usually only see about half of the option descriptions at the bottom before the text runs out of the box ... how do I scroll to see more?
<Blz> Anybody?
<Blz> I'm sure it's something obvious...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-11
<Blz> Ok I'm having a lot of trouble getting live TV to work.  My setup is as follows -->  Digital Cable to SetTop Box, STB to PVR150 (MCE) over composite, composite video out.  I did a channel scan with irsend as my external channel change command (i'm using an IR blaster) and that seemed to pick up a bunch of channels.  The problem is that when I go into the frontend and select Watch Live TV, the screen goes blank for 1-2 seconds and then
<Blz>  returns to the main menu... any ideas?
<Blz> my STB also has a coax out if that mgiht work better, but foxbuntu suggested I stick with coax
<Blz> I"ll be around so if someone has an answer, could you PM me?
<tgm4883> Blz, we need logs
<tgm4883> !logs | Blz
<Zinn> Blz: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Blz> tgm4883:  which logs do you need?
<Blz> oh wait...
<Blz> no, i guess my question applies... any logs in particular?
<tgm4883> Blz, yes, the logs that mythbuntu-log-grabber gets
<linux_trojan> does Mythbuntu have a feature that works like PartitionMagic where you can install Mythbuntu on a full disk with Windows already there?
<squidly> linux_trojan: there are ways to do t
<squidly> i would check in #ubuntu first (because that is what mythbuntu is based off of)
<linux_trojan> I just talked to the guys over at #ubuntu, they say it can do it
<linux_trojan> is the most recent version of mythbuntu based on the most recent version of ubuntu?
<rhpot1991> linux_trojan: I'm pretty sure the installer will walk you through resizing, if not you can just use the live environment to launch gparted and do it
<rhpot1991> there is also a gparted live cd you could use as well, to prep things ahead of time, google will find you it
<linux_trojan> I am talking about non destructive repartitioning?
<hads> I am asking a question?
<rhpot1991> hads: now you have to quickly leave :)
<hads> heh
<stiev3> I've been considering an upgrade from my local cable service to verizon fios recently, and in my researching I happened upon a bunch of info regarding Hauppage's HD PVR.
<stiev3> in my upgrade to fios I imagine I will be losing a lot of channels as they're mostly encryped from what I read
<stiev3> is the HD PVR as sweet as I imagine... I mean it sounds like it's the solution until verizon starts actively switching off component output
<stiev3> the articles I've read were a little dated, so I'm unaware of some recent widespread countermeasure that media providers have come up with lately.
<stiev3> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html for reference if someone who has gone down this road sees this
<Essobi> Morning, everyone.
<zurgutt> Hi folks: i got mythbuntu on 2.2ghz celeron, video is mpeg4 dvb-t and it displays jerkily, stops for half a sec every 2-3 seconds.  could it be cpu is too weak?
<zurgutt> this seems to be new to mythbuntu on 9.04, on 8.04 it was running smoothly.. ideas?
<zeroConfDev> ummm - i am pretty sure when i install mythbuntu its suppsed to be a COLOUR logo - is this right ? on my screen its B/W
<zeroConfDev> that first one where it says TRY / INSTALL / MEMTEST - off the live disk
<zeroConfDev> and i remember an ORANGE bar moving under the logo back and forth... but this is b/w - BUT when i finish booting, everything is in colour.... ideas?
<squidly> zeroConfDev: the theme is pretty much black and white
<zeroConfDev> ok - but i do remember it with orange or is that just ubuntu ?
<zeroConfDev> btw, thanks squidly
<rhpot1991> ubuntu has a lot of orange, most of mythbuntu is greyish
<Lambach> I have a spare comp I'm looking to turn into a mythbuntu computer. It is a 2.8ghz with 2 gigs of ram. I have 2 free pci card slots. Any pointers on the tv tuner card I should get.
<Lambach> Price range of $75-$125ish...
<Lambach> Don't need anything too hard core, not looking to record a bunch of HD stuff.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-12
<troldrik> How do I get GDM not to ask for a password on resuming from suspend to ram?
<zeroConfDev> lambach - what currency 75 dollasr AU or US or canadian or what ?
<zeroConfDev> troldrik - do you think thats a MYTH question or a gnome question? - a question like that (imho) would get a better answe in a gnome channel...
<zeroConfDev> lambach - http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Twinhan_MiniTer_DVT_PCI
<troldrik> Shrug... hard to enter the pw on a remote.. :p
<zeroConfDev> troldrik - shrug - i dont have the issue never have, so dont know, but if i did i would look in a gnome channel for help not a myth channel... :P
<Lambach> Ah corect. How about just looking to get mid-grade card.
<hads> zeroConfDev: This is the ubuntu-mythtv channel, it's for help with Mythbuntu which includes parts of Ubuntu such as GDM.
<troldrik> that was my reasoning...
<hads> If we go by that reasoning all myth problems would go to a myth channel too so this channel wouldn't need to exist :)
<hads> troldrik: As for your problem, sorry, no idea as I don't suspend.
<troldrik> I found a few hints with teh google.
<troldrik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651549
<troldrik> of course.. it doesn't say what the magic gconf keys are.
<troldrik> found them..
<troldrik> /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/suspend fwiw.
<hads> Cool
<troldrik> works too.
<zeroConfDev> hads - i dont argue with that, but i still reason, for quicker help i would have asked elsewhere, as i said, i dont have that issue...
<zeroConfDev> you asked on irc before google ?
<troldrik> first google attempt wasn't successful... it's not really gdm.
<troldrik> but pm scripts and gnome-power-manager.
<troldrik> so googling gdm didn't do much good...
<Lambach> I see the site recommends the PVR-150? But that seems to be an older card. Is there a commonly used upgrade to use.
<troldrik> Really depends on what you want to receive..
<Lambach> How so?
<troldrik> DVB-x, ATSC, PAL, NTSC
<hads> I use a PVR150 and a couple of DVB-S cards myself.
<Lambach> NTSC, 99.9% sure.
<hads> I assume like most people that don't state where they are from you're in the US :)
<Lambach> Not my fault
<troldrik> Then a PVR150/500 will work without too much tinkering.
<hads> I think some of the newer HVR-xxxx cards are supported now. No idea about NTSC/ATSC stuff myself though.
<troldrik> jaunty seems to leave the bloody mouse cursor on top of video, alt tabbing with a keyboard to a window that overlaps the cursor's position and back again hides it. I am using metacity as window manager.
<troldrik> hads: HDHomeRun seems like a better solution for ATSC to me.
<troldrik> Superfically... I'm in europe... so I haven't used one. :p
<hads> They have a DVB version now.
<troldrik> The DVB-C/T version is sadly useless.
<troldrik> No DVB-CI slot.
<hads> Ah, we have free DVB-S/T here.
<Lambach> hads: Does that setup work well for you? What do you use it for, and what are some of the other specs of you comp?
<hads> Though I can't get -T in my area so no use to me either :)
<hads> Lambach: If you're in the US DVB probably won't be of much use to you.
<troldrik> I can get 4 free -T channels... and all my -C channels are scrambled.
<hads> The DVB-T version doesn't work with myth here yet anyway.
<hads> We have weirdo broadcasts.
<hads> Lambach: I use the PVR-150 for input from a Sky STB and the DVB cards for the two multiplex we have here.
<Lambach> I see.
<Lambach> Is that how it has to be done on a DVB?
<hads> No
<Lambach> At the finge of my knowlege here. Just have a spare comp feel like tinkering, learning, and getting a neat toy.
<troldrik> Well a PVR150 should (hopefully just work
<hads> Yeah
<Lambach> Thanks for the infomation.
<Lambach> Any kind of restriction out the output video card. Not sure of the specs comps not in front of me, but its a couple of year old intergrated emachine I think.
<troldrik> In theory anything with xvideo support would work.
<Lambach> ah, cool.
<troldrik> Of course... most of the open sores drivers can't even do v-sync on xv.
<troldrik> And you need to consider your output device.
<Lambach> You mean like the monitor?
<troldrik> Yes.
<troldrik> or tv.
<troldrik> or projector
<Lambach> think its getting hooked up to a 14 HDTV though VGA
<troldrik> You need the right connectors.
<troldrik> vga will just work.
<troldrik> only concern is v-sync... don't know if intel has fixed that yet.
<Lambach> is there a cheap PCI option to upgade to what's it called DVI?
<troldrik> assuming it's integrated intel gfx.
<Lambach> I would think so.
<Lambach> That's what this lame ass dell I'm talking on right now has...
<Zinn> Lambach: Please watch your language.
<Lambach> ok...
<troldrik> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187041
<troldrik> loi... wonder if it can do VDPAU over pci..
<troldrik> That card will do HDMI too with a dvi->hdmi cable.
<Lambach> Nice, can't remember if the TV had a HDMI connector.
<Lambach> wish newegg sold the 150
<troldrik> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812270113
<Lambach> Looking like a fairly cheap project. Thanks for all the pointers.
<troldrik> I'd ask #mythtv-users if the hvr1600 cards work well now.
<Lambach> Will do.
<troldrik> well that was useless..
<troldrik> second suspend and it's asking for a pw.
<hot_wheelz> I have a Silverstone LC-14M case with built in iMon infra-red and VFD (LCD) display this will work OTB undr Mythbuntu 9.04 will it not?
<MythbuntuGuest60> I upgraded from Mythbuntu 8.10 to 9.04 and everything works fine other than mysql does not seem to start after boot-up. If I manually type /etc/init.d/mysql start everything is fine.  Where should I look for source of problem?
<MythbuntuGuest60> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest60> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<MythbuntuGuest60> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<MythbuntuGuest60> !mysql start
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mysql start
<MythbuntuGuest60> !mysql boot
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mysql boot
<SHADOW_V1> MythbuntuGuest60, what are you trying to look for
<SHADOW_V1> to start mysql you do /etc/init.d/mysql start
<MythbuntuGuest60> I don't understand the question.  The frontend does not start since mysql is not started on boot-up.  If I type "/etc/init.d/mysql start", it starts up fine and the frontend works.  Am I understanding the problem wrong?  The problem is not that mysql does not start?
<SHADOW_V1> hmm
<SHADOW_V1> mysql isnt starting on the backend??
<SHADOW_V1> so yeah btw i dont know if you have a credit card but if you do apparently its better if you have higher charges and pay them off then a bunch of small charges
<SHADOW_V1> wrong chat
<MythbuntuGuest60> sorry, should of clarified that backend and frontend are the same
<SHADOW_V1> ah ok
<SHADOW_V1> yeah when you install mythbuntu mysql should be auto started
<MythbuntuGuest60> it worked fine with it was running 8.10.  For some unknown reason, the upgrade to 9.04 disabled it
<SHADOW_V1> hmm
<SHADOW_V1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991026
<MythbuntuGuest60> thanks, I looked around for similiar problem and could not find it...I will look into the post.
<SHADOW_V1> k
<MythbuntuGuest60> hmmm.  dead end.  I have copy of old mythbuntu 8.10 install on another partition and I performed diff on it vs the one on 9.04 and they are the same.  The mysql.err and mysql.log.0 are empty.  somehow the startup script is being ignored or error listed somewhere else
<MythbuntuGuest60> I meant I diff'd /etc/init.d/mysql on old and new
<SHADOW_V1> check if the startup script is +x
<SHADOW_V1> also http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-controlling-access-to-linux-services.html
<MythbuntuGuest60> Script is +x and listed as service to run on boot-up by checking using sysvconfig.  Gotta go for now.  I will look into this more later.  Box is only rebooted on long power failures (it has UPS) so this issue is not critical.  Thanks for help provided
<SHADOW_V1> ok
<pedreo> Heya.. I've been trying for the last few days to get mythtv working and I can't wait till it does. I'm having an issue with a tuner card Hauppauge HVR-4000. I've managed to tune in analog TV stations through a normal arial, but I can't get the DVB-T stations to tune in for me. I can receive DVB-T by using Kaffeine, so I know the card works. I also heard that the best way to tune in these stations was by using a channels.conf file. So i di
<pedreo> d, and confirmed that I could get a lock on them with tzap first. I also unticked, 'unecrypted channels only' because I heard that there used to be a bug there. So, the error I get once I commence the search (using the channels.conf file) is "Failed to handle tune complete". I've no idea what to from here because I've run out of google searches with this error. Any help would be great, thanks!
<pedreo> Btw, I'm using ubuntu 9.04 with mythtv from the repositories installed on top of it (it seems to be using 0.21.0 + fixes (19961)). I also tried mythbuntu 9.04 but I got the same results :-(
<bikedude880> I've run into a fairly interesting problem on this hardware (http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m61cd8a86)... whenever I attempt to hibernate using the myth-hibernate.sh script, it appears to work properly, then proceeds to resume (http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m73c3e49d).  Whenever I attempt to hibernate/suspend via pm-utils, the system will just reboot. Any ideas?
<bikedude880> I believe that it is related to the HVR-2250 (saa7164) DVB card, though I can't seem to unload it before hibernate/suspend.
<bikedude880> Managed to unload it by first killing mythbackend
<bikedude880> pm-hibernate still reboots the system
<bikedude880> And I'm an idiot... WoL was enabled and I was connected via SSH
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-13
<bsdfox> hi I'm running mythbuntu 9.04 and trying to connect to the backend with my gentoo-based frontends but I'm having a difficult time connecting to the database. any suggestions?
<bsdfox> ended up having to grant my own permissions in mysql but seems to be working now. thanks for the good work
<n00b> i want to vnc to my backend but forgot my password how do i reset it?
<superm1> vncpasswd
<superm1> save the password to ~/.vnc/
<superm1> there is a file in there
<superm1> and then restart
<superm1> or logout/in
<n00b> thanks
<entraide-net> allo/hi
<entraide-net> how I make a virtual dvd drive maded for the command line make their files permissions as my own ...
<MythbuntuGuest94> ATI x300 haup win150 P4 2GHZ 1gig ram
<MythbuntuGuest94> blank screen after reboot on setup
<cumulus007> Hi, I've just completed the Dutch translation of the Mythbuntu Control Centre... are there any packages left that can be translated and are mythbuntu-specific?
<MythbuntuGuest67> Setting up HDHomerun there is an information block that is used to enter your COUNTRY.  The USA is not a selection.  How can I change the selection to include Canada and USA for Cable?
<MythbuntuGuest67> I setup Schedules Direct and update the listing but channel scanning produces no results.
<MythbuntuGuest68> HP MCPC/ATI X300/Haupp PVR150/768MB ram, Installed Mythbuntu 9.04 cannot read fonts on setup screens just blank!
<Diskord> hello all, anyone around?
<darthanubis> !anyone
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about anyone
<darthanubis> Diskord, new to IRC I see?
<Diskord> a little knew
<Diskord> err new
<Diskord> lol
<darthanubis> that is cool
<Diskord> having an issue, purchased a HDHomeRun and trying to convert an old windows P4 Box over to Mythbuntu
<Diskord> I downloaded 9.04, burned the iso, slapped it in the machine
<darthanubis> "convert"?
<Diskord> it boots up fine
<darthanubis> ok?
<Diskord> remove windows, install mythbuntu
<Diskord> when I click install
<Diskord> I get the mythbuntu logo, with the bar that bounces back and forth
<Diskord> bounces for a while, then just freezes up
<Diskord> let it sit for a long, long, long time
<Diskord> then it comes up with a page full of... I have no idea what it is
<Diskord> do_page_fault +0x341/0x790
<Diskord> ? kmap_atomic_prot+0x43/0xe0
<Diskord> basically, it crashes
<darthanubis> do you have any onther experience installing linux?
<Diskord> it's just a standard P4 box (it's an HP box), GeForce 5200
<Diskord> I have installed Linux a few times
<darthanubis> good
<Diskord> so what I wanted to know was if there was a way to get in to the grub menu or something
<Diskord> and change some of the options
<darthanubis> I have never used a "mythbuntu"disk before
<darthanubis> I don't see the point
<Diskord> binstall ubuntu first, then apt-get myth?
<darthanubis> I just install ubuntu proper, then the mythtv suite
<Diskord> ok
<darthanubis> that's just me
<darthanubis> never had an issue
<Diskord> well it's obvious this mythbuntu install cd isn't workin...
<darthanubis> your mileage may vary
<darthanubis> I don't like all these different names for the same stuff
<darthanubis> It is a waste of time and resources and only seems to serve to confuse people
<Diskord> downloading 9.04
<darthanubis> gl
<Diskord> it's just an apt-get for the myth suite right?
<darthanubis> yup
<Diskord> okay
<Diskord> never have used myth beforef
<darthanubis> apt-get install either mythbuntu-foo
<darthanubis> or mythtv
<Diskord> rom there will I configure stuff (like I have a USB IR Remote receiver+remote I wanted to try and use)
<darthanubis> or mythtv-backend
<Diskord> will I need to configure it in ubuntu first, or will myth ake care of it?
<darthanubis> install the MCC (mythbuntu controll centre)
<darthanubis> it will do all the configuring for you
<Diskord> ok
<darthanubis> likek the remote
<darthanubis> like*
<Diskord> the machine I am setting up I want to be both backend/frontend
<darthanubis> thats fine
<darthanubis> my myth machine is the backend frontend and my desktop
<darthanubis> :)
<darthanubis> runs like a champion
<Diskord> what package should I look for then?
<darthanubis> I told you
<Diskord> just straight apt-get mythtv
<darthanubis> yup
<Diskord> okay
<darthanubis> once you open synaptic it will be OBVIOUS
<Diskord> wasn't sure if mythtv mythtv-backend mythbuntu-foo were all different or the same
<darthanubis> install EVERYTHING myth*
<Diskord> okay
<darthanubis> "foo" is a place holder
<darthanubis> no app is named "foo"
<Diskord> yeah, I know
<Diskord> I know
<Diskord> foo and bar
<darthanubis> :)
<darthanubis> right
<Diskord> I  just meant I didn't know if there was a specific app I needed, or if I needed all of them
<darthanubis> don't mean to sound condescending, don't know what you know, youo know?;)
<Diskord> haven't used the ubuntu installer really much ever
<darthanubis> it is a no brainer
<Diskord> I come from a Red Hat, slackware, and a little debian background
<Diskord> my first ubuntu machine was just a few months ago
<darthanubis> but many seem to have issue it seems form the #ubuntu channel
<tgm4883> use MCC to configure the machine
<tgm4883> it will grab the packages it needs
<Diskord> ok
<Diskord> I just wish this mythbuntu cd worked
<tgm4883> whats wrong with it?
<Diskord> instead of waiting for this ubuntu iso to download :P
<Diskord> it boots up
<Diskord> I select english
<Diskord> I select "install myth"
<tgm4883> Did you verify your burn?
<Diskord> no
<tgm4883> so what happens after you install myth?
<Diskord> but I did do a "check disc for defects" after the first time it hung
<Diskord> well I click install
<Diskord> it goes to the screen with the mythbuntu logo and there is a bouncing bar that bounces left and right
<Diskord> does that for... 10-15 seconds
<Diskord> then freezes up
<Diskord> if I leave it at that screen for... 10 minutes, finally it dumps out what looks like a  huge page fualt
<Diskord> but no worthwhile info that I could discern from the screen
<Diskord> was trying to find out if there was a more "verbose" install option
<Diskord> instead of the bouncing bar, if there was a way I could see what it was doing when it hangs and dies
<Diskord> but the only thing I see is a safe graphics mode (still hangs), use driver disc (don't have one that I know of) and a OEM install (haven't tried that yet, but not sure why it would help me)
<tgm4883> sounds like a bad burn/iso
<tgm4883> 9.04?
<Diskord> yeah
<Diskord> I can try another burn
<Diskord> it's not hard
<tgm4883> verify the iso first
<Diskord> ok
<Diskord> how do Iverify the iso?
<Diskord> I know how to verify the burn
<tgm4883> are you on a linux machine?
<darthanubis> md5 checksum
<Diskord> but are you meaning do a crc check on the iso?
<darthanubis> yup
<Diskord> I'm on a mac
<tgm4883> grab the md5sum file, then do "md5sum -c MD5SUM"
<tgm4883> at least, I think the name of the file is MD5SUM
<tgm4883> actually, it's probably
<tgm4883> "md5sum -c mythbuntu-9.04-MD5SUM
<tgm4883> "
<tgm4883> Diskord, what hardware?
<tgm4883> tuner, vid card?
<Diskord> vid card  is a pci geforce 5200
<Diskord> but it also has a built in vid card that I am not using
<Diskord> capture card is actually a HDHR
<tgm4883> ok
<Diskord> (HDHomeRun)
<tgm4883> yea I know
<tgm4883> I don't recall if the 9.04 problems also effect nvidia and ati cards
<Diskord> out of the 5200 I am just using DVI to HDMI in to the plasma
<tgm4883> the new xorg in 9.04 if F-ing stuff up
<tgm4883> Personally, I run 8.04 on my backend
<tgm4883> but i'll probably upgrade to 9.10 if 0.22 is in it
<Diskord> attempting md5sum check
<Diskord> wow, this is slow :p
<Diskord> I suppose reading every byte isn't the quickest
<tgm4883> it shouldn't take terribly long
<Diskord> checksum matches
<Walzmyn> I'm new to setting up mythbuntu, it dosen't seem to be detecting my incoming signal, how can i re-run the setup?
<tgm4883> Walzmyn, from a command line, do 'mythtv-setup'
<Walzmyn> tgm4883: oh, and I thought it would be obscure. I shoulda just tried that
<tgm4883> Diskord, try burning the disk slow
<tgm4883> Walzmyn, yep, you can also start it from MCC
<tgm4883> Diskord, so burn the disk slow and try again
<Walzmyn> MCC?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-control-centre
<Walzmyn> oh, that was my other question. I'm used to KDE, where do you adjust screen resolution and the like in XFCE/Myth?
<tgm4883> Walzmyn, what vid card?
<Walzmyn> nvidia
<tgm4883> from MCC you can launch the nvidia tool
<tgm4883> it's nvidia-settings I think
<Walzmyn> tgm4883: it's an older on, don't remember the specifics
<tgm4883> and IIRC, needs to be run as root
<Walzmyn> ok, I'm familiar with that. KDE's got something on top of it
<Walzmyn> Thankyouverymuch. Soon as my wife wakes up (couch in living room) I'll give it a try
<tgm4883> Walzmyn, np
<tgm4883> FYI, you can run mythtv-setup over ssh if you like
<tgm4883> ssh backendip -X -Y
<tgm4883> then just mythtv-setup
<Walzmyn> hmm
<tgm4883> anyway, off to replace my cable crimper that the directv guy stole
<Walzmyn> HA!
<Diskord> I'm back
<Diskord> so checked MD5 sum (verified)
<Diskord> did another burn, slow and did verification on the burn (passed)
<Diskord> tried again, still crashed
<Diskord> so pulled out an external USB DVD drive, booted up off that
<Diskord> same crash
<Diskord> so I am running memtest right now, just for sanity to make sure it isn't my memory
<Diskord> I did a ctr-alt-f1 during the boot, to view the actual progresswhe
<Diskord> when it went to load the drivers there were a ton of SQUASHFS errors
<Walzmyn> diskord when is it crashing?
<Diskord> put disk in, boots up, select language as english, select "install mythbuntu" and during the loading screen it crashes
<Diskord> memtest has now passed 102%
<Diskord> Pass complete, no errors
<Walzmyn> will it run if you use the "try mythbuntu without instlaling" option?
<Diskord> no
<Diskord> It's just a GeForce 5200
<Diskord> that is on the HCL
<Walzmyn> above my head, bud.
<Diskord> so trying without installing
<Walzmyn> :(
<Diskord> did ctr-alt-f1
<Diskord> watching the verbose report of the boot
<Diskord> crashed
<Diskord> gah
<Diskord> so frustrating
<Diskord> segfault and then a kernel panic
<Diskord> I don't even know where to start on troubleshooting this
<Diskord> I guess I will try an Ubuntu install now
<Diskord> and see if I can apt-get myth from there
<Diskord> would rather install mythbuntu... but that doesn't seem to be working
<darthanubis> tried to tell him
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-14
<mythbuntu_> help
<mythbuntu_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest92> Hello all
<UKDAVE> I was wondering if any one could offer some help
<UKDAVE> I have been trawling the net and various guides n' manuals for days now trying to get my WinTV Nota TD 500 remote working with mythbuntu
<UKDAVE> I just cant seem to get my head around it
<UKDAVE> Would any one be able to help at all ?
<UKDAVE> is any one willing to setup my remote control / IR if I pay you?
<UKDAVE> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<UKDAVE> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<UKDAVE> any one at alll ?
<petre> I just installed mythbuntu, but aptitude can't seem to find any packages, e.g., I search for unzip and it finds nothing.
<petre> /etc/apt/sources.list *looks* the same as on my jaunty laptop.
<petre> Is mythbuntu's repo config different than a stock ubuntu?
<petre> BTW, I also went into synaptic and clicked on reload, but it still finds no packages
<petre> ok, never mind, it has started working now; not sure what changed.
<superm1> petre, sources.list is the same as ubuntu
<superm1> all mythbuntu packages are in the normal repos
<petre> superm1, that's what it appeared to be.  But for some reason, things like "aptitude search xchat" were coming back  empty handed.
<superm1> probably a corrupt apt cache
<petre> And then just a moment ago, it started working.
<petre> Ok, that sounds possible.
<petre> I thought clicking on the reload button in synaptic would take care of that, but it didn't seem to.
<petre> Regardless, it's working now.  (Machine probably saw me get on IRC on my laptop and figured it had better shape up ;-) )
<UKDAVE> is any one able to help me configure my IR reciever please?
<UKDAVE> I am willing to pay for help
<darthanubis> UKDAVE, install and run the mythbuntu-control-center
<darthanubis> MCC
<darthanubis> search for it in synaptic
<darthanubis> It will do the configuration for you
<UKDAVE> ok darth that would be great :)
<UKDAVE> do yuo want to connect ?
<darthanubis> UKDAVE, keep the conversation here plz
<UKDAVE> ok sure
<UKDAVE> are you able to connect and configure the IR receiver and remote ?
<UKDAVE> it seems I already have mythbuntu control centre installed
<darthanubis> ok good
<darthanubis> run the IR part of it
<UKDAVE> where do i find the installed app?
<UKDAVE> i mean, how do i launch MCC ?
<UKDAVE> sorry Darth, im very new to all this :(
<superm1> if you are on normal ubuntu it's in system->administration
<superm1> darthanubis, i guess next time we can just paste http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<superm1> forgot we had that
<superm1> we probably have something like this too
<superm1> !mythbuntu-control-centre
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> !mcc
<Zinn> Mythbuntu Control Centre, one of the biggest advantages of Mythbuntu.  You can configure a lot of normally complex tasks from one location.  You can find it in your System menu after installing Mythbuntu.
<UKDAVE> sorry im back
<UKDAVE> ok ive selected "hauppauge tv card" within the MCC
<darthanubis> good
<darthanubis> sounds like you have the same card I have
<UKDAVE> whats next ?
<UKDAVE> ok, i have the nova TD 500
<darthanubis> all should be fine if you finish the intructions in MCC
<darthanubis> ok I don't have that card
<UKDAVE> can you check for me?
<darthanubis> but just do what the MCC says
<darthanubis> and no
<UKDAVE> ive tried this already with no luck really
<darthanubis> it's is all right there in gui form?
<darthanubis> what is the problem?
<darthanubis> well, I can't help beyond that, sorry
<UKDAVE> yea ive selected the card from the list
<UKDAVE> but the remote does not work still
<superm1> you've gotta restart any relevant apps that would be using it too
<superm1> like mythtv
<UKDAVE> ok sure
<UKDAVE> ill restart mythtv
<UKDAVE> still nothing im afraid
<UKDAVE> if any one is willing to connect to the PC and check it out for me i would pay you if you get it working
<darthanubis> haha, that aint going to happen bub
<darthanubis> just be patient, you'll get it working
<darthanubis> it aint rocket science
<UKDAVE> lol yea ive tried and tried
<UKDAVE> just though it might be easier for some one who knows what they are doing and may be able to see where im going wrong
<tgm4883> UKDAVE, thats a bad idea
<UKDAVE> ok
<UKDAVE> lol
<tgm4883> you might get some malicous person on there
<tgm4883> and you won't get any devs touching that box
<UKDAVE> true, but im always here to pull the network cable :)
<darthanubis> geez
<tgm4883> except you wouldn't know what was going on in the background
<superm1> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<superm1> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-14
<qwebirc93032> what do you use for the blaster settings if you have a pvr-150?  Anybody know?
<qwebirc93032> what do you use for the blaster settings if you have a pvr-150?  Anybody know?
<rhollan> anyone home? Getting a mythfrontend crash when inserting a DVD (yes, have decss installed, and crashes on encrypted and unencrypted disks). VLC plays the disk fine
<qwebirc93032> I haven't seen but two questions all day and no answers
<qwebirc93032> lights are on...
<qwebirc93032> I'm dying here guys.  Running 10.04 with a PVR-150.  All I got left to do is get the blaster working.  All of the fixes online aren't working (they're all for older versions anyway).  Can someone PLEASE help me?
<Fudge> pci express card wont go in a normal pci slot will it?
<Jay2k1> nope
<Jay2k1> with enough force and a saw you might succeed
<Jay2k1> but i guess you won't be pleased by its outcome
<Fudge> yeah
<Fudge> now i understand why i cant put it in eithe rof these boxes but my shuttle which is off being replcaed on warrenty
<Fudge> there are normal pci cards one could buy though right
<Fudge> i really want to use my little asus micro atx
<Jay2k1> Fudge if you're talking about tv tuner cards, yes. i'm using two pci cards, 1x dvb-t and 1x dvb-c.
<Fudge> ah well thats good to know
<Fudge> ill find one on centrecom tha tworks hopefully then and get rid of this one
<rhpot1991> Fudge: where are you located?
<Fudge> australia www.centrecom.com.au
<Zinn> [www.centrecom.com.au] CentreCom - Cheap Notebooks & Computers
<Fudge> ur quick
<Fudge> :)
<Fudge> currently the pcie is leadtek WinFast PxDVR3200H PCIEx1 Hybr
<Fudge> well i guess its not goign to change its identity hehehe
<rhpot1991> silicon dust makes a HDHR for austrailia I believe
<rhpot1991> the US version is great
<Fudge> if possible if you can find it on centrecom and give me the link ill save the url and get it in a couple of weeks
<Fudge> :)
<rhpot1991> Fudge: not really, at work
<Fudge> hopefully dual core 2.9gig 2gig good ddr2 and 500gb is enough for a myth system
<rhpot1991> www.silicondust.com
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] Silicondust
<rhpot1991> is where you can find info about it
<rhpot1991> what kinda video card?
<Fudge> oh, didnt think of that
<Fudge> it son board. doesnt the capture card have outputs?
<Fudge> i never buy dedicated video cards because it doesnt really make any difference to me
<Fudge> being legally blind
<Fudge> its a intel 945chipset
<Fudge> prob crappy
<Jay2k1> it's about playing back HD video
<Jay2k1> all the work has to be done by the CPU unless you have a video card that supports VDPAU
<Jay2k1> e.g. nvidia 8xxx and above
<Jay2k1> you can of course try if it works before you buy one
<rhpot1991> exactly
<rhpot1991> so your system most likely will not be able to support HD video without a better video card
<rhpot1991> its generally easier to just throw a VDPAU capable video card in there than worry about getting the most out of your system
<Jay2k1> i'm using a gf 8400gs for about 30 EUR, i guess they're available for like 30-40 USD, no idea about australia though
<mcl0vin> Good morning folks
<jolaren> If I want to remove like 80episodes from a particular series (this case - Xena Warrior Princess). How would I do this? I don't want to remove them one by one
<mrand> jolaren: is it all the episodes from that series?  If so, I think you can add them to the "playlist", and then delete all items in the playlist.
<mrand> Actually, even if it isn't all episodes, you could probably still add the whole series to the playlist, and then just remove the ones you want to keep for now.
<jolaren> mrand: aha, sweet. How to add to playlist?
<jolaren> Didn't know you could do that
<jolaren> lol
<jolaren> mrand: Ive managed to add to playlist
<jolaren> mrand: but can still only delete one by one using M interface
<jolaren> I managed now, sorry. Thanks
<mrand> jolaren: cool.
<jolaren> While I'm active here.. I'm recording alot of duplicates. How can I avoid this?
<jolaren> And also, after a systemcrash I have alot of "unborn videos" not located in mythtv but in the myth folders (wasting space)
<jolaren> And also It seems like on older days my mythbox has become really useless on skipping commercials in recordings
<mrand> jolaren: My commercial skipping still works well.  It is all dependent on the channel, programming, and actual commercials.   I think there are some scripts to handle "orphans" discussed on the mythtv wiki.   As for duplicates, I seem to recall that there are is a setting for that, either on the frontend settings or when you create the schedule.
<jolaren> I can't manage to view my flash recordings with my mobile device
<jolaren> They should really start to include the flash recordings in the mobile edition of the website
<rhpot1991> jolaren: there should be a "reset view" link somewhere near the bottom
<rhpot1991> or make your user agent not send mobile
<rhpot1991> jolaren: does your phone have flash on it?
<jolaren> rhpot1991: yer, it does.. still havin problems gettin it to view
<jolaren> rhpot1991: will try again, didnt work earlier
<Doug_> I'm trying to investigate the problem I have here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/514727 (ICEauthority issues after remote frontend wakes up database server). It looks like the problem only happens in xfce. Is there any other logs that I can post?
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #514727 in Mythbuntu: “ICEauthority issues after remote frontend wakes up database server”
<jedix> so.. I upgraded nvidia-current and now the box starts in low graphics mode
<jedix> this is with preempt kernel.
<jedix> any words of wisdom?
<jedix> k, I just crammed nvidia's binary package into place for now
<jedix> it seems like the kernel driver was not installed by the package
<jedix> at least not in /lib/modules
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-15
<superm1> you were missing headers for the prempt kernel would be my guess
<squish102> can anyone give me a mythbuntu settings for mythvideo file associations for video_ts and vob?
<squish102> or show me where mythbuntu default settings are
<dewman> anyone around that can check out a mythburn log for me?
<dewman> http://mythtv.pastebin.com/v22EvP9U
<dewman> I am trying to figure out why it bombs with result 133
<dewman> (mytharchive)
<dewman> so mythburn bombs with a result 133, here is the log...http://mythtv.pastebin.com/v22EvP9U BUT, i installed XFburn and copied over the created dvd files and it works perfectly. anyone have any idea?
<qwebirc24964> hello, i cannot seem to get VNC to work correctly with my new mythbuntu install. I enabled it in the control centre but still no go
<dmainou> hi guys, I'm having trouble with mythdvd. trying to rip an iso. everything goes ok until the last second where the scrren says (superposed) ripping and no jobs - nothing to rip (or something like that as they are one on top of the other and can't read what it says)
<rhollan_> Anyone here have trouble rippinhg DVDs with mythbuntu? I can rip the ISO fine, but when I scan for new videos, ALL menu items refer to the LAST DVD ripped. anyone else see this?
<rhpot1991> !iso | rhollan_
<Zinn> rhollan_: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.24. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<rhpot1991> your question confuses me, maybe my link will help
<rhollan_> rhpot1191: O.K. I get the bit about storage groups offering a streaming abstraction (to avoid NFS mount messiness when sharing videos). And, they appear to be the default in mythbuntu, The ODD thing is that the last dvd DOES play when requested by the front end. True, it's on the same box as the backend, but I would think that would make no difference, storage-group wise. I'll check your link.
<rhollan_> Hmm, it looks like that link offers good advice. I'll try it. Though, if what you say is correct, playing back shouldn'tve worked at all.
<rhpot1991> rhollan_: not sure I've ever seen anything saying "last dvd" anywhere, so I'm not sure what your real issue iss
<rhpot1991> but that link is relivant to iso ripping
<rhpot1991> and then using them in mythvideo
<rhpot1991> rhollan_: that was a change that effected .22, if you have a better way of dealing with it in .23 let me know and I'll update the page, as far as we are aware the issue still remains
<rhollan_> Sigh. Let me try to be more clear. I can rip several DVDs. The .iso files are correct. metadata is downloaded correctly. They all appear in the Videos menu. But, selecting any to play plays the last one ripped.
<rhollan_> Might be a StorageGroup issue. I can try tonight.
<rhpot1991> rhollan_: verify they aren't overwriting each other?
<rhollan_> yup
<rhollan_> separate .iso files in the right directory, all different, and each play correctly with vlc
<rhollan_> it "smells" like a DB issue, actually: mapping the menu selection to the file to play
<rhpot1991> rhollan_: try to force it to use the old non storage group method and see if that helps, then report back
<rhollan_> Though, you're right: with Storage Groups it shouldn't work at all. I will try the workaround.
<rhpot1991> rhollan_: its possible you are seeing a partial fix to the storage group issue
<rhpot1991> rhollan_: tried ripping as something other than isos to see what happens then?
<rhollan_> good suggestions. and yes, this might be a partial fix as I am running mythbuntu which IIRC is based on 0.23
<rhollan_> I saw docs that 0.23 addresed some Storage Group issues but not completely
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l |grep mythtv-backend
<rhpot1991> should give you the version
<rhollan_> One thing that is nice is that HDTV captured via firewire from a Comcast DCH3200 plays and records like a charm
<rhollan_> not at my home machine, so will have to check tonight.
<rhollan_> Wait! I can ssh in.
<rhollan_> 0.23.0+fixes25073-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2
<rhollan_> Thanks, rhpot1991. That makes sense to try tonight.
<rhollan_> I am SOO looking forward to getting rid of that Sony 400CD/DVD changer.
<rhpot1991> rhollan_: then you can upgrade to BR :)
<rhollan_> Sigh. When BRs start to rip reliably
<rhollan_> And here I thought a terabyte would be sufficient for a while.
<rhpot1991> rhollan_: google for makemkv, and yep they are huge
<rhollan_> blech. requires WinBlows
<rhollan_> but a nice idea.
<rhollan_> Does MKV preserve menus?
<rhollan_> I have been torn between ripping the main title on DVDs and ripping the whole ISO to retain the menu structure
<rhollan_> So far, I like the menus
<rhollan_> Oh! I see makemv for linux
<rhollan_> er, makemkv
<jolaren> when I try to view a flash recording from my mobile it shows the website wrong
<jolaren> I mean, it cannot find the flashfile
<jolaren> cuz it's one / to many after adress
<notlistening> Hi are there any other people getting problem with high cpu usage for mythbackend and mysqld on 10.04 and then eventually myth dies?
<notlistening> Seen this on two different machines now seperate installs
<superm1> notlistening, when you say dies, do you mean the OOM kicks in and kills it?
<superm1> or is  there anything in the logs (myth or sql) to indicate who is at fault?
<notlistening> l looked in both logs and nothing that jumped out at me but both has issue obviously
<notlistening> myth is sitting there using 124% of my cpu
<notlistening> and it has been asked to do nothing not even record a TV program
<superm1> can you turn on apport?
<superm1> it should hopefully help catch myth when it dies
<superm1> and install mythtv-dbg to have the debug symbols to make the apport crash dump useful
<notlistening> I am not 100% sure myth dies but it just stops working
<notlistening> but i am keeping an eye on it
<notlistening> superm1, apart from that it is recording now but just eating cpu cycles
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-16
<Pwen> hi all, is there a mythbuntu changelog? so I can see what changes are made when using 0.24+fixes before installing them? thanks
<mrand> Pwen: 0.24 is pretty unstable right now
<mrand> It is many months away from being "released."  The informal and incomplete release notes page is here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Release_Notes_-_0.24
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Release Notes - 0.24 - MythTV
<tgm4883> Pwen, in other words, why do you want to upgrade to 0.24?
<Pwen> mrand, tgm4883 I have been using 0.24+fixes for a while with minimal issues
<Pwen> but I am careful of udpates, hence wanting to read a changelog :)
<mrand> Pwen: Good to hear.  The "official" changelog is http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/timeline
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] Timeline – MythTV
<Pwen> cool, thanks
<Pwen> I have been very impressed with Mythbuntu of late. I updated to 10.04 and 0.24+fixes pretty mught as soon as they were available. some might say that is silly but I have found it to be more stable than 9.10+0.23
<Pwen> that said I am probably a very basic user, scheduling recordings from mythweb, watchig videos in mythvideo and that's about it
<dmfrey> Hey everyone...just did an apt-get upgrade on my master backend and now the mythbackend init.d script is gone, anyone seen that happen before?
<dmfrey> actualy, it is now gone on two of my boxes
<dmfrey> was it removed and replaced with something else?
<dmfrey> i guess this has been removed...i rebooted both and now they are all connected to each other, however, still no scripts
<dmfrey> what else is starting the backends?
<mrand> dmfrey: upstart
<dmfrey> mrand: thanks, i take it this was just recent
<mrand> dmfrey: I don't recall... 9.10 or 10.04.
<mrand> Pwen: if you're lucky when you update, you can have a reasonably stable system with trunk.  But an unlucky update can be painful.
<dmfrey> mrand: I did an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 and it was still there...it was still there as of last week, it only seemed to be just now that it is gone
<mrand> dmfrey: sorry, not sure.  Maybe someone else knows...
<dmfrey> mrand: np, thanks for your help
 * rhpot1991 waves at dmfrey 
<rhpot1991> for the record: init script is now gone, we have been using upstart for a while but the init script remained until recently
<McNever> hey guys... having an issue setting up an ir blast on a hd-pvr
<McNever> looks like the dirvers are installed at least i see a /dev/lirc0
<McNever> when i try to use irsend i get an "Connection refused"
<mrand> McNever: it'd be best to ask on #mythtv-users   I'm not sure what the status is on ir-blasting with that, but in Q3 or Q4 last year, I know it wasn't working.
<mrand> Or there might be a discussion on the mythtv-users mailing list about it.
<McNever> really... that seems like a pretty big part of whole picture...
<McNever> thanks i'll ask around
<mrand> McNever: I think the theory was that there are LOTS of ir blasters.
<rhpot1991> McNever: might be worth looking into alternatives like firewire if its an option
<McNever> yeah... firewire isnt an option... all my channels are encrypted
<McNever> mrand: so this is just a problem with the HD-PVR ip blaster then
<McNever> ?
<mrand> McNever: Some people can use firewire just for channel changing, not for the video itself.
<mrand> McNever: that's what I recall reading many, many months ago.
<McNever> humm... yeah if i remember i can change channels over the firewire... just get no lock... thats an idea... not sure how to do it yet but you got the gears turning
<mrand> If that works, it is typically faster and more reliable than IR.
<Pwen> yes the init.d scripts disappoeared somethnig in the last 2 weeks
<McNever> not sure i get what you just said...
<McNever> oh.. nm... thanks mrand... maybe i'll look into that... more reading...
<rhpot1991> McNever: I do both capture and tuning over firewire, it should be more efficient than blasting (and most likely easier to set up)
<rhpot1991> McNever: look in the contrib directory there are a bunch of changers in there already
<Keithamus> anyone here got a diskless setup?
<Pwen> hi all. since the removal of the init.d script for starting mythbackend, mythbackend is no longer started automatically upon boot. how can I fix this?
<qwebirc66095> anyone just apt-get upgrade mythtv 0.23 today and found their /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend  script has been deleted?
<mrand> qwebirc66095: there have been reports here.  upstart is what is used now.
<tgm4883> qwebirc66095, yes
<tgm4883> it's upstart now
<tgm4883> sudo service mythbackend status
<tgm4883> mrand, I just saw 2 in the forums. same thing
<tgm4883> if we get many more, we need a blog post
<qwebirc66095> tnx
<qwebirc66095> 'service mythtv-backend start '  works
<qwebirc66095> however, mythtv does not show up in the list of services where querying upstart
<qwebirc66095> 'service --status-all'
<qwebirc66095> also referencing the service w/o a command gives a misleading error message:
<qwebirc66095> 'service mythtv-backend'
<qwebirc66095> mythtv-backend: unrecognized service
<qwebirc66095> i would think not showing up in the service list would be a bug
<qwebirc66095> to contract with another service:
<tgm4883> qwebirc66095, yea we are working on that. we should be shipping the init script for compatibility. I think when that is fixed (next build) that it will fix this as well
<qwebirc66095> service winbind Usage: /etc/init.d/winbind {start|stop|restart|force-reload|status}
<qwebirc66095> contract=contrast
<qwebirc66095> great! thanks!
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Hilikus> i updated to ubuntu 10.04 last night and changing channels stopped working
<Hilikus> and IRBlaster stopped working
<Hilikus> irsend: hardware does not support sending
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-17
<qclibre> hi all, love mythbuntu 10.4, thanks. However, a little problem - getting a segfault when entering a dvd, have run all updates - anyone seen anything similar?
<mrand> qclibre: yep... sounds like are running an older revision (there is an update available in auto-builds that is newer than 10.04 which contains many, many bug fixes).
<mrand> Having said that, there is something that needs to be fixed in it... I think it is supposed to be building now.
<mrand> Yeah, it got built 2 hours ago, so hopefully it should be good to go.
<rhpot1991> "entering a dvd" == playing a dvd?
<mrand> inserting, I'm sure.  It's a known problem with the 10.04 release
<qclibre> turns out I lied, really sorry - I ran the updates but had been careless, a restarting the app after updates have finished seems to behave much better.
<mrand> qclibre: no problem.
<qclibre> out of interest, before I figure this out for myself (!:-)) .. I have a backend I'm putting in the cupboard which has the cable signal and the tv capture, but I have a frontend that I intend to use in the lounge, and will probably put the package on my (conventional) ubuntu workstation in the office too. If I want them all to share the same music, videos, [etc], should I just samba-mount the backend's directories onto the front-end ones?
<rhpot1991> qclibre: if you don't need windows, then use nfs to share them
<rhpot1991> same end results, but more efficient in a linux only world
<mrand> you can actually enable both, of course.
<rhpot1991> yep that too
<qclibre> the missus has windows. More specifically, and worse, she has *vista*. I know. So samba is obligatory anyway. So if I just mount the server's directories into the various /var/lib paths that the front-ends use, that should "Just Work(tm)"?
<Pwen> qclibre: My /var/lib/mythtv/videos directory is actually a mount on my NAS. so when winblows clients grab stuff off there, it's actualyl coming off the nas. convoluted, but it works
<qclibre> pwen: cool, thanks. Any issues with doing the same for music? My concern is when ripping dvds or cds on a front-end, I'd like them to store direct to the server-side, figured there might be some kind of locking/sharing complication with that. If your NAS share was replaced with a mount to another mythtv box's /var/lib/mythtv/videos, would you expect any issues? (Eg. if other mythtvs are looking at the same dir?)
<mcastles> is there a way to turn off the back button (looks like a reload button) in mythvideo's gallery view?
<st8ofmi9d> I'm running a MythTV frontend out of the VGA port to a 1366x768 TV. Is that a non-standard resolution that may cause the GPU to work harder and overheat?I apologize if this is someone off-topic, but I don't know where else to ask this question. My Dell Zino's GPU seems to be overheating (or getting warm enough to slow itself down) It's my third unit and they all had the exact same problem when the ambient temperature
<st8ofmi9d>  in the room rose.
<superm1> that's a common resolution for TVs
<superm1> have you tried using the closed source driver instead of the open source?
<Jay2k1> what about buying a better cooling solution?
<superm1> the closed source driver has better power management
<superm1> that or yes, cooling solutions :)
<Jay2k1> additional case fan(s), replace stock cooler etc
<st8ofmi9d> I will try a closed source driver for the ATI:
<superm1> well the zino is a pretty small form factor, so i think modifying it's cooling solutions isn't much of an option
<st8ofmi9d> I put a floor fan blowing high directly into the unit with the cover off and the problem still happened but just took a few minutes more.
<superm1> but you can always put it on a cooling pad or throw a small fan over in that area
<st8ofmi9d> It was one of those typhoon fans that sound like a plane taking off so i can't see anything else moveing much more ait.
<st8ofmi9d> air
<st8ofmi9d> Thank you for the suggestions. Chances are I'll return the unit to Dell (they offered me a refund) but it's just such a nice small (and cheap) unit that I really wanted to get it working.
<st8ofmi9d> I'm just a little concerned that I'll have a problem with other units and maybe won't find such a nice return plicy.
<st8ofmi9d> Anyone using the Zotac HD-ID11-U? I'm thinking about getting one of those as a replacement and PXE booting.
<rhpot1991> !frontend | st8ofmi9d
<Zinn> st8ofmi9d: Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<rhpot1991> I use that
<st8ofmi9d> rhpot1991: Yes, now I know that IONs are the only way to go in Linux
<Spiffydudex> Hello all, I have a strange crash I started recieving yesterday. It happens when I exit from live TV mode back to the main menu.  I checked the logs and this error is one I really dont know how to solve.
<Spiffydudex> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: free(): invalid pointer: 0xb585c010 ***
<Spiffydudex> Everything seems normal up until this point in the changing process from TV to Menus. Anyone have any idea what is going on?
<Spiffydudex> I can also provide the backtrace that is printed out as well, and I will gladly give any other information that I can.
<mrand> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mrand> Spiffydudex: please check out !debug
<mrand> !debug
<Zinn> To report crashes, please follow the directions outlined under the "Basic backtrace" section of http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Debugging#Debugging_with_Ubuntu_packages
<Spiffydudex> Thanks
<ultradj83> hi everybody!
<ultradj83> i'm new to mythbuntu, can anybody help me configuring the http proxy?
<ultradj83> hi everybody
<ultradj83> briefly... how to configure TV cards?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-18
<oobe> ultradj83, by reading docs
<ultradj83> of course I read,,, but I couldn't solve...
<justinh> hiyas... got a little issue with the mythbuntu ppa I'm using... just updated to 25129 this morning because I needed aac audio support - it seems to be working with files that are aac encoded but mythfrontend --version isn't telling me it's built with using_libfaad or whatever
<justinh> I dunno if it's a mythtv-ish thing or a mythbuntu-ish thing :
<justinh> I assume it might be a mythtv-ish problem, but looking in the source of mythcommandparser.cpp it just spits out the output of MYTH_BUILD_CONFIG - which I'd assume would contain the right parts or it wouldn't have built with the support enabled
<antonella> hi guys, can anybody help me configuring a tv card?
<sebrock_> Hey, will the current version be backported to 9.10?
<rhpot1991> sebrock_: use auto builds to get it
<rhpot1991> !auto%
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<sebrock_> mh! interesting
<sebrock_> acutally my frontend will be running a fresh install. It's just the server, I won't have time to update the whole thing so this suits me perfectly
<sebrock_> think I'll go 10.10 when it gets out
<sebrock_> so its just a new repo?
<sebrock_> no wait, that was a deb
<sebrock_> How does this work with a headless server?
<Hilikus_> my irblaster and RC stopped working after i updated to ubuntu 10.04
<Hilikus_> i'm using a pvr150 control and blaster
<Hilikus_> and i'm using lirc_zilog as module
<tgm4883> sebrock_, it adds the auto-builds repo
<sebrock_> rhpot1991, I have the 0.22-fixes version installed now. So should I add the repos for 0.22 or 0.23 to get the latest? I dont want to ruin everything
<sebrock_> tgm4883, ^^^^^
<Hilikus_> from what i can see in the logs, the module is loading the firmware correctly
<tgm4883> sebrock_, is that not clear on the webpage?
<Hilikus_> when i try to change a chanel it says "hardware does not support sending"
<tgm4883> btw, not trying to be an ass, but I wrote the page so if it isn't clear what you need to do I should fix it
<Zinn> tgm4883: Please watch your language.
<tgm4883> Zinn, GTFO!
<Zinn> Hi tgm4883, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tgm4883> muahahaha
<tgm4883> !stab self
 * Zinn stabs tgm4883 with a sharpened mce remote.
<sebrock_> tgm4883, on the webpage it says "most people would want the current version", when installing the deb it says "most poeple would want the smaller version"
<sebrock_> I dont find them to be the same?
<tgm4883> ah true, it does say that
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> well the current version is 0.23
<rhpot1991> heh, he is tgm4883proof
<sebrock_> so I should pick 0.23? that wount mess anything up?
<tgm4883> so to answer your questions < sebrock_> Hey, will the current version be backported to 9.10?
<tgm4883> then I would say to use the 0.23 version if that is what you want
<sebrock_> ok, I guess it will replace my 0.22-fixes then
<tgm4883> sebrock_, well yea, cause 0.22 isn't the current version
<tgm4883> had you asked if there was newer builds of 0.22, I would say use auto-builds and select 0.22
<tgm4883> but you said you wanted the current version, which is 0.23
<sebrock_> I'm scared of automation, can't you tell
<sebrock_> No I want to upgrade to 0.23 from 0.22-fixes
<tgm4883> then don't you think you should pick 0.23 then?
<tgm4883> I wouldn't expect to be upgraded to 0.23 if I selected 0.22
<sebrock_> tgm4883, basically what I'm asking is <will it replace my 0.22> and <will it replace it safe?>
<tgm4883> yes it will replace your 0.22
<tgm4883> it should be safe
<sebrock_> ok tgm4883 thank you for your help
<sebrock_> tgm4883, It wants to install the frontend and everything on my server...
<tgm4883> sebrock_, pastebin the output of the command you did
<sebrock_> right now it's being kept back
<sebrock_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1885861
<tgm4883> sebrock_, whats the output of 'dpkg -l mythtv-frontend'
<sebrock_> what the...
<tgm4883> sebrock_, did I guess right?
<sebrock_> you did
<tgm4883> thought so
<sebrock_> but that means somewhere back there must have been something fuzzy. When I installed this I explicitly did a backend
<tgm4883> cause auto-builds just adds the repo, the packages in the repo are built from the same source as the ones in the official repos. and apt-get just upgrades whats installed
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<sebrock_> strange it is
<tgm4883> unfortunately I cannot look into the past with a crystal ball
<sebrock_> anyway they are being kept back
<tgm4883> so just remove them?
<tgm4883> apt-get remove mythtv-frontend
<sebrock_> I mean when installing
<rhpot1991> he prob needs to dist-upgrade
<tgm4883> well yea, but you will probably need to dist-upgrade as there are added dependencies
<sebrock_> ah if I try to remove it will remove mythweather and other stuff that is actually needed
<sebrock_> maybe thats why
<tgm4883> or just apt-get install mythtv-backend
<rhpot1991> I think we did the perl change then too, so that causes a distupgrade
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> is mythweather needed for mythweather in mythweb?
<sebrock_> think so
<sebrock_> I really never grasped how mythweather is constructed... found it strange from the beginning
 * tgm4883 doesn't use mythweather
<tgm4883> I look outside instead :)
 * rhpot1991 uses his android instead
<sebrock_> question of the day, should I go 64 or keep it 32-bit?
<sebrock_> its a core 2 duo
<sebrock_> guess there is no reason not to go 64-bit these days
<sebrock_> another thing, how is mythbackend started
<sebrock_> init.d script?
<superm1> upstart script
<superm1> oh fine leave me
<st8ofmi9d> I tried to setup PXE boot on Mythbuntu but after getting everything running I realized that I had an issue with two DHCPs. Now I no longer need to PXE boot. How do I keep Mythbuntu from trying to do DHCP?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-19
<justinh> st8ofmi9d: you mean stop being a DHCP server?
<st8ofmi9d> justinh: yes, exactly
<justinh> isn't that configurable from mythbuntu control center?
<st8ofmi9d> justinh: I guess I don't know
<justinh> well, I'd go looking there first of all
<st8ofmi9d> justinh: Ok I'll look into it. I didn't think it woudl be there since I did the PXE boot from the command line
<justinh> maybe you installed dhcp3-server while you did that
<justinh> uninstalling it would sure stop it eventually :)
<st8ofmi9d> right now I just stop the DHCP when it starts.
<justinh> I've not found a good way to disable services in 10.04 yet
<justinh> there's a (not recommended) package I installed which lets you but I've no idea how compatible with upstart it is
<justinh> can't remember the name of it now
<justinh> back in the day we just used update-rc.d
<sebrock_> should I go 64-bit or stay at 32-bit for my frontend?
<tgm4883> sebrock_, Probably depends on if you want flash or not
<sebrock_> tgm4883, since I havn't seen the features of new mythbuntu yet, is flash desirable?
<tgm4883> if you want to use mythnetvision it is
<tgm4883> otherwise, no
<sebrock_> and what would the benefits of 64-bit be? Better decoding?
<tgm4883> better anything that is processor intensive
<sebrock_> right... I think in that case I'll stay with 32
<sebrock_> netvision seems cool
<tgm4883> usually I would just say go 64-bit, but adobe just dropped their 64-bit linux flash player
<sebrock_> I saw
<tgm4883> and I haven't tested 32-bit flash on 64-bit in a while
<tgm4883> so I don't know how well that works
<sebrock_> hm... damn hard nut
<Zinn> sebrock_: Please watch your language.
<sebrock_> oops
<sebrock_> is the d-word really that bad?
<tgm4883> sebrock_, bots
<tgm4883> family friendly channel, so yes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-20
<Technophil> Can someone tell me the menu steps to find and put  mythfilldatabase arguments please?   Its not at setup / general or setup / TV settings / general ...wheres it gone?
<Technophil> Actually seems I can set it at mythweb/settings/mythtv
<qwebirc66766> mythvideo stopped playing videos about a week or so ago.  has something been borked upstream or is it on my end?  I get the "Please wait..." screen then it just bounces me back to mythvideo rather than playing the selected video\
<miststlkr> .. or if someone might point out which log to dig through, I could use a pointer, please.
<tgm4883> miststlkr, i'd check the logs at /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<Bazil_> i use ssh to control my myhtbuntu , but i get annoyed having to use sudo al the time, is there a way that my login could be sudo al the time when connecting from a specific computer or something ?
<Guest32721> I have mythbuntu BE and FE last night I enabled vnc on the BE in the Mythbuntu control centre
<Guest32721> Today I would to log in from my FE
<Guest32721> how can I do this?
<rileyp> bump
<sircolin> rileyp are you trying to vnc over the internet or just trying to connect the front end to the backend ?
<rileyp> i have it working
<rileyp> it was ssh -x
<rileyp> can I bring up a remote desktop?
<rileyp> im at home mythtv be server in shed
<rileyp> im next to heater in living room :D
<rileyp> at FE mythbuntu
<rileyp> I can bring up the mythtv-setup which was of most interest to me but a remote desktop would also be nice
<sebrock_> how would I install mythbackend only on a ubuntu server? It ist apt-get install mythbackend... is everything included?
<mrand> sebrock_: MCC is easiest, but ifyou're doing it manually, I believe the main package is mythtv-backend-master
<mrand> master backend requires a database.
<sebrock_> mrand, what is MMC?
<mrand> mythbuntu control centre
<mrand> that is a separate package that you can install.
<stuartm> has anyone reported the issue with the version of Date::Manip that Ubuntu recently pushed? It breaks xmltv
<stuartm> and it broke mythweather ... whichever perl packager pushed that update to a stable release needs a slap ;)
<mrand> stuartm: yes, I reported it.  It was fixed last week in trunk.  Here's to hoping it doesn't get forgot for backporting!
<mrand> mythtv trunk, that is.
<stuartm> the mythweather issue was fixed, I'm checking the latest version of xmltv
<stuartm> yup, seems fixed in latest xmltv
<stuartm> superm1, Daviey: Can we get the latest xmltv into the repos?
<mrand> I guess you're talking about something different than I am.
<stuartm> mrand: two different bugs, both caused by the changes to Date::Manip, the xmltv one is more serious since it prevents guide data collection and if you failed to notice, say because you'd gone on holiday, then it meant no recordings
<mrand> Oops, I read the xmltv part, but it didn't register.  I follow you now.
<stuartm> I've stunningly bad luck, two seperate mythtv backends, one failed to record anything last week because of a driver issue - but as bad as that was, at least some of the recordings were duplicated on the other backend - or that should have been the case, but nothing at all recorded because it ran out of guide data
<stuartm> for two independent backends to fail the exact same week despite months of uninterrupted service ... maybe that's more than bad luck :(
<superm1> stuartm, well that depends on a few variables; it's much more preferable to backport patches
<superm1> are there some bugs filed already?
<superm1> and are there particular commits that we can backport?
<superm1> oh wait i see what you're saying - an SRU to date::manip caused xmltv to break
<superm1> stuartm, according to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdate-manip-perl there hasn't been any updates to it since 10.04 launched
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] “libdate-manip-perl” package : Ubuntu
<superm1> but it looks like at mythweather is fixed by mrand's patch http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/8466
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org]            #8466 (version 6.x of Date::Manip perl module breaks some compatibility with 5.x)      – MythTV
<superm1> stuartm, would you mind backporting that to 0.23-fixes?
<superm1> and it looks like the xmltv bug is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmltv/+bug/544522 which Daviey is supposed to be working out (it's assigned to him)
<Zinn> [bugs.edge.launchpad.net] Bug #544522 in xmltv (Ubuntu): “[lucid] latest version of Date::Manip breaks tv_grab_uk_rt ”
<stuartm> superm1: seems it was a combination of the Date::Manip update and the change to daylight savings time (BST) and maybe some other factors since it's only stopped working recently and the changeover was in March!
<stuartm> I'll backport the mythweather patch asap, meanwhile an update to xmltv 0.5.57 fixes that
<miststlkr> mythvideo stopped playing videos about a week or so ago.  has something been borked upstream or is it on my end?  I get the "Please wait..." screen then it just bounces me back to mythvideo rather than playing the selected video.   starting to dig through the mythfrontend.log file to see if i can figure it out, but is anyone else having the issue?  not sure if it is related, but it happened [almost?] the same time I installed
<miststlkr> mythvideo stopped playing videos about a week or so ago.  has something been borked upstream or is it on my end?  I get the "Please wait..." screen then it just bounces me back to mythvideo rather than playing the selected video.   starting to dig through the mythfrontend.log file to see if i can figure it out, but is anyone else having the issue?  not sure if it is related, but it happened [almost?] the same time I installed
<stuartm> not aware of any known issues upstream
<stuartm> is this with 0.23 or trunk?
<miststlkr> sorry, it's on .23; a 10.04 install with whatever updates have been pushed since but no trunk or such
<miststlkr> I'd say it has been about a week or possibly two, if you haven't heard about it by now then it is on my side
<miststlkr> a ton of SG(HOSTNAME) not available. lines, looks like all of the videos got one ata  rough glance.
<tgm4883> miststlkr, pastebin your frontend logs
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<miststlkr> pasting now, I'll have you a link in a sec
<miststlkr> here you go, gents.. http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/yyhJDK9p
<miststlkr> part of that was from tring to load a theme that no longer works with .23, I guess i should have just made a new session with it's own log to see what is actually happening now rather than bog you down in all of that stuff, but thought it it was something thnat happened a while back when this started you might be able to see it in there
<miststlkr> meh, wife is up, may have to take off for a bit.  any hhelp would be greatly appreciated, even if I can't reply right away
<stuartm> miststlkr: the key is "IP_ADD_MEMBERSHIP Error", it's a network problem, maybe configured with the wrong IP or another application has already opened a socket on the mythtv port (sure there aren't two instances of the backend running?)
<miststlkr> FE/BE are on the same system.   could that be caused by another FE being connected?  This started [around?] the same time I installed a wiondows port of the frontend to connect tot hat
<miststlkr> to that backend
<miststlkr> stupid netbook keyboard.. my fingers are too fat for this thing  :-P
<miststlkr> or might that be caused if two frontends were run off that same system perhaps?
<stuartm> no, it will only happen if two backends were on the same system (and ports)
<stuartm> and a second frontend shouldn't cause it
<stuartm> run netstat -atunp
<stuartm> and recheck those IPs - 127.0.0.1 is the loopback address, but you said there was another remote frontend? You need an external IP for that to work
<stuartm> external == 192.168.*.* or 10.10.*.*
<stuartm> although re-reading, that might just be trying to fallback to localhost because it can't connect to 192.168.1.26
<stuartm> also configure or disable any firewalls which might be interfering
<miststlkr> hm... where do you see that?  *.26 is the IP of the system that is running on;  should it be defaulting to localhost or the actual IP of it?
<miststlkr> getting you a pastebin now
<miststlkr> I had tried to get another frontend working and never did... apparently the port hasn't worked since .21
<stuartm> the windows port has worked with every release afaik
<stuartm> well 0.22 and 0.23
<miststlkr> I've been talking with Mark Davidoff, he said mythvideo hasn't worked since .21
<miststlkr> either way, I am having the same issue with that FRONTEND AS THE ONE ON THE MAIN BOX, SO I AM HOPING THAT IF I FIX THE MAIN BOX MAYBE THAT ONE WILL FOLLOW SUIT
<miststlkr> damned small keys, sorry.. need to get used to proofreading...
<stuartm> well it's news to me, but I don't follow the windows support very closely
<miststlkr> *shrug*   who knows.  so the results of the netstat are at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d2XM6bKv
<stuartm> grab the latest 0.23-fixes and then restart the machine, it looks like it's run out of sockets, a known bug which has been fixed
<miststlkr> I don't see anything there out of the ordinary, but not entirely sure what the myth parts should look like
<stuartm> all of those CLOSE_WAIT are dead sockets
<miststlkr> alright.  I just did a reboot before posting that, actually.   I'll have synaptic get the newest .23-fixes now
<sebrock_> what is the best way to install the backend only on a headless ubuntu server?
<miststlkr> stuartm, according to synaptic i already have 0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2 which it says is the latest
<stuartm> it's not, that's not even 0.23, it's 0.23 RC2
<stuartm> miststlkr: you need to enable the update repos for mythbuntu
<stuartm> afaik it can be done through the mythbuntu control centre
<miststlkr> hrm.. i thought I had.. must not have.. let me take care of that.  sorry
<superm1> stuartm, it can be done from the control centre only after you activate it on the website (tgm is looking into messaging this better ot people though from the control centre)
<superm1> website eg http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<miststlkr> superm1 thanks, hitting the site now
<miststlkr> stuartm, stick with .23 for now, yeah?  apparently I'm not familiar enough with the system to deal with a pre-release I'm thinking....
<superm1> miststlkr, i would recommend sticking with 0.23, yeah
<miststlkr> alright, daily builds enabled and updating.   thanks for the help.
<miststlkr> stuarm, superm1, you guys are always incfredibly helpful, thanks for your time.  updating now and I'll see what happens.   either way, thanks for the help.
<miststlkr> [[and tgm4883, didn't mean to leave you out :-D]]
<miststlkr> updated, installed, rebooted and hit "c
<miststlkr> hit "scan for changes" which seems to have frozen at 6%, I'll give it some time
<miststlkr> staurtm alright, scan for changes done and tried to play a video, no change.   I'll pull/post a new frontend.log
<miststlkr> frontend.log with today's enrties only: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/qadt5j9e
<miststlkr> netstat still shows a list full of close_wait ports
<stuartm> what version are you now on?
<stuartm> mythfrontend --version
<miststlkr> 25138
<miststlkr> MythTV Version   : 25138 MythTV Branch    : branches/release-0-23-fixes Network Protocol : 56 Library API      : 0.23.201000617-1 QT Version       : 4.6.2 Options compiled in:  linux debug using_oss using_alsa using_pulse using_jack using_pulseoutput using_backend using_dvb using_firewire using_frontend using_glx_proc_addr_arb using_hdhomerun using_hdpvr using_iptv using_ivtv using_joystick_menu using_libudev using_lirc using
<miststlkr> oops, sorry
<stuartm> hmm, I've no idea then, you might try #mythtv-users, there are some more experienced people in there generally
<stuartm> that came out wrong, what I meant to say is that there are more people in there, so more chance of finding someone who understands the problem
<miststlkr> LOL.  thought the comment a bit odd.   thanks for trying though
<mrand> there are a higher quantity of experienced people in there :-)
<mrand> And possibly people with more experience with the exact problem you are seeing
<miststlkr> looks like not at the moment, but I'll keep at it..... or just reinstall.... was planning to migrate to a new system in the next month or so anyway... i suppose i could live without it till then
<miststlkr> stuartm looks like the issue is in the mythbackend.log; line 11 says "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"  I have to run out for a bit, but I'll start digging on that when i get home.   Thanks again for the time and help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-13
<louisdk> I'm a happy MythTV user, but I've some questions. I often view content with external subtiltes. Unfortunately the special characters are replaced with weird characters if the format isn't UTF-8, but instead eg. ISO-8859, which most of my subtitle files are in. I'n on Mythbuntu 11.04 x86_64 w/ Mythtv 0.24.
<sabhain> is there an easy .. low risk way to clear out the videos DB without disturbing the rest of mythbuntu?
<gregL> sabhain, I don't know what you want to do,but you should be able to rename the current video directory,then rescan and all your videos will be gone from the videos dir...
<sabhain> gregL .. thanks.  I have recently upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04 .. and I'm getting weird behavior in videos.  I'm not using storage groups, since I have isos .. but I did do a storage group scan before I figured that out.
<sabhain> now I'm getting multiple listings of the same movie, but each listing actually plays a different file.  Metadata scanning is correct about 60% of the time ..
<sabhain> at the moment, I have to use it in "file browser mode" .. because I don't really know what will play otherwise.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-14
<rileyp> http://www.pcmediacenter.com.au/forum/topic/44458-mythtv-recordings-downloaded-onto-your-iphoneipod-touch-via-wifi/page__pid__318661
<Zinn> [www.pcmediacenter.com.au] Mythtv recordings downloaded onto your iphone/ipod touch via wifi - Australian Media Center Community
<rileyp> Am I doing it the hard way?
<tgm4883> rileyp, yes
<tgm4883> !mythexport | rileyp
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mythexport
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/MythExport
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] MythExport | Mythbuntu
<rileyp> tgm mythexport isnt much fun
<rileyp> tgm4883,  mythexport isnt much fun from my experince with it
<rileyp> tgm4883,  Last time i wnet to use it I needed a degree in ffmpeg command line swicthes
<rileyp> As the ones mythexpert were trying to use did not produce a vaild mp4 I could play on my ipod or pc for that matter
<tgm4883> rileyp, did a bug?
<tgm4883> did you report* a bug
<rileyp> tgm4883,  this was last year when i tried to use it and I gave up on it
<tgm4883> rileyp, so you didn't report a bug then?
<rileyp> no so balme me
<rileyp> blame me :D
<rileyp> It may well be fixed
<tgm4883> consider yourself blamed
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ping
<rileyp> I could probably use mythexport and handbrake cli together to produce the files
<tgm4883> why would you use both?
<rileyp> well edit the command in mythexport to use handbrake cli rather than  ffmpeg
<tgm4883> I suppose. IIRC there are iDevice presets
<rileyp> yes and tehy were not working after an update to ffmpeg
<rileyp> last year
<rileyp> Dont know current status
<rileyp> rhpot1991 new about it
<tgm4883> he should
<tgm4883> he is the mythexport dev
<rileyp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464306 and I got no response from him
<tgm4883> and you followed the instructions to remove liblamemp3?
<rileyp> Where in the mythexport package does it inform you to remove  liblamemp3
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/MythExport
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] MythExport | Mythbuntu
<rileyp> tgm mythexport doest download over wifi to ipod? only stream live ?
<rileyp> tgm4883,  mythexport cannot download over wifi to ipod can it?
<tgm4883> I don't see why it can't
<tgm4883> I personally don't use it, but IIRC it transcodes the video and puts it in an RSS feed
<tgm4883> so you would just need to have your device download via the rss feed
<rileyp> But an Ipod con only down load rss feeds that are authenticated my the .mac website meaning I need ot open my firewall so that my rss server can comminicate with apples so that my feeds are legitimate for itunes
<rileyp> whcih means I cant dl them to ipod hence my method
<tgm4883> rileyp, wow
<tgm4883> that seems.....
<tgm4883> ludicris?
 * tgm4883 comments that you should get a device that isn't so locked down
<rileyp> Unless I plug in and use itunes and dl via itunes on my pc  and then to ipod sync....yes it is ludicris
<rhpot1991> !stab apple
<rileyp> I didnt buy the ipod touch I was given it for my birthday....
 * Zinn stabs apple with a rusty spork.
<rhpot1991> do I need to read up?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, it was a question on getting shows transcoded and to the ipod
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I pointed at http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/MythExport
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] MythExport | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> is that the right page
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> the current configs should play nice for ipods too
<rileyp> I'll link you hang on on the methodology that I was suggested to do .... http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/issues/detail?id=28#c14
<Zinn> [code.google.com] Issue 28 - mythpodcaster - Where could I get some help installing and getting it working? A deb package for ubuntu users would be sweet! - Transcoder & RSS Publisher for MythTV Recordings - Google Project Hosting
<rileyp> So in order to download vi wifi to my ipod into itunes I need a degree in networking....
<rileyp> Unless I do something like I have
<rhpot1991> that sounds like for the outside world
<rhpot1991> and not just from inside
<rhpot1991> any reason you can't use a local ip on the inside?
<rileyp> No the rss feeds needs to be authenticated by the .mac website else you get a mac reader error webpage on ipod
<tgm4883> in other words, chairman steve wants to know what you are listening to
<rileyp> I can open 192.168.1.10/ipodrecordings and play them live no problem but they cannot be dl for latter use in itunes without the authoring bulls#!@
<rileyp> tgm4883 I think its about reconfiguring the webpage so its ipod pretty
<rileyp> But a hole in boot just the same
<rhpot1991> rileyp: thats not correct, you can do non .mac rss feeds in itunes for sure
<rhpot1991> unless you are talking some on ipod itunes crap
<rileyp> rhpot1991 Did you read this http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/issues/detail?id=28#c14
<Zinn> [code.google.com] Issue 28 - mythpodcaster - Where could I get some help installing and getting it working? A deb package for ubuntu users would be sweet! - Transcoder & RSS Publisher for MythTV Recordings - Google Project Hosting
<rileyp> If I wish to download a recording I need to open the port for mac to say its all good to my ipod else I get the error page
<rhpot1991> rileyp: I don't have any device capable of testing that so I'm not really sure I can help much
<rhpot1991> rileyp: also the link you pasted said they are using dyndns, thats not .mac junk
<rhpot1991> someone with an iphone is telling me that is definitely not the case
<rileyp> rhpot1991,  you can put video into itunes on your pc and then sync by plugging in your iphone or ipod this will put the files into itunes so you can watch them away from home
<rileyp> rhpot1991, rileyp: also the link you pasted said they are using dyndns, thats not .mac junk  They are only using dydns to resolve their non static ip wan address from my understanding
<rhpot1991> yes, but that contradicts your statements that it has to be from a .mac address
<rhpot1991> rileyp: I'd recommend either using itunes on a pc then syncing it (if you don't want it open)
<rhpot1991> or open up your router and then use dydns or similar so you can hit the rss from away from home
<rileyp> I tried but couldnt get it to work and I know how to port forward.
<qwebirc3877> Hi, I have tried to set up the option in Mythbuntu Control Centre > Infrared> Use Android if iOS phone as a remote.  This lets me click the radio button option though when I click "Apply" it states in a popup No Changes Found.  Restarted also and no different.  I am using 11.04.  Can anyone suggest what I can do next?  Cheers, Mike
<qwebirc3877> CLosing MCC and reopening shows the default No Additional Remote ... option still selected
<qwebirc3877> Hi
<rileyp> qwebirc3877,  you need to allow access to the mysql database
<rileyp> qwebirc3877, http://www.squidoo.com/mythtv-ipod-remote   enabling network interface
<Zinn> [www.squidoo.com] MythTV iPhone Remote
<tgm4883> err, enabling the network mysql interface is different than accepting remote control commands via the network
<tgm4883> but you left
<sabhain> where is the setting to disable numeric inputs into the guide (makes the number pad do navigation instead)?
<tgm4883> err, edit keys?
<tgm4883> I don't think there is a checkbox solution for that
<rhpot1991> I've never seen one, then again I haven't looked for it either
<sabhain> in whatever I had running under 8.04 .. you could use the number keys as a navigation pad in the program guide.
<sabhain> 3 and 9 were page up and page down, 6 was to change to program finder from the guide or vice versa ..
<sabhain> 1 and 7 changed days .. and the others all did something else, like invert the guide order .. etc.
<sabhain> but if I remember, there was a tick box in a settings page that enabled "enter channel numbers in the guide" .. or something like that.  When it was checked, you could jump channels in the guide by punching in the numbers.  Otherwise, it would do the nav thing.
<tom___> how do I reset the mythbackend ports; I was stupid enough to change them to 3306 which collides with MySQL but if I stop Mysql service then MythTV cannot connect to MySQL HELP!!!!
<tom___> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-15
<TandyUK> hi guys
<TandyUK> does anyone know how to force a device to be detected and given a certain /dev/dbv/... entry
<TandyUK> i have a dual port DVB-S card and a dual port DVB-t card, and each reboot they keey swapping adapter numbers
<TandyUK>  how do i force a device to be detected and given a specific entry in /dev/..., I have a dual port DVB-S card which has /dev/dvb/adapterX/frontend0 and frontend1, and a dual port DVB-T card which shows up as /dev/dvb/adapterY/frontend0 and adaptorZ/frontend0. Each reboot the numbers assigned for X Y and Z keep switching around
<TandyUK> better worded :P
<TandyUK> ok, im having problems wathcing content live on a remote frontend
<TandyUK> i can watch recordings ok, but live tv fails to open the file
<TandyUK> 2011-06-15 16:15:53.708 RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/livetv/1002_20110615161551.mpg) Warning: Taking too long to be allowed to read..
<TandyUK> having checked the folder, that file doesnt exist
<TandyUK> the date/time is the same on the fe and be, they access the same folder mapped via cifs
<TandyUK> its local to the backend, and cifs mapped to the frontend
<TandyUK> and from my previous question, adding "options modulename adatper_nr=X" for each module to /etc/modprobe.d/options fixes it
<TandyUK> live content works fine on the backend btw
<TandyUK> ok checking the logs, if i watch live tv on the backend system, the file is created,
<TandyUK> from the frontend however, it tries playing a file which is never created in the livetv folder
<rhpot1991> TandyUK: you don't need to cifs mount for recordings or live tv
<rhpot1991> storage groups should have you covered
<rhpot1991> unless you aren't using them for some crazy reason
<skd5aner> hey guys, anyone around here manage the launchpad bug reporting system for mythbuntu?
<skd5aner> I've got a bug that I submitted to mythtv's trac system that appears to be a fix for a bug also reported on the launchpad page - figured someone might want to close it as it was submitted upstream and fixed
<tgm4883> the mythbuntu devs do
<tgm4883> bug number?
<skd5aner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/715548
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #715548 in mythtv (Ubuntu): “Mythtv frontend crashes playing ISO in storage group”
<skd5aner> http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/9844
<skd5aner> heh - Zinn, how'd you know? :)
<Zinn> Hi skd5aner, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<skd5aner> ah, well... that'd be how
<skd5aner> tgm4883: at least, I think it's a dupe
<tgm4883> skd5aner, ok, so the workaround is to have .iso in lower case?
<skd5aner> in my case yes, I suspect the same for the other guy
<skd5aner> markk has already commited a fix in master, I've asked if he'll backport to -fixes, but has not yet as I just reported back to him
<tgm4883> I'll attach the bug report in a comment and ask for verification
<skd5aner> yea... good idea.  I am getting some segfaults on a few of my isos, so it could be an unrelated issue, but would be good if that guy could check and see if the lower case extensions resolve his issue
<skd5aner> I had seen some people talk about similiar issues on the ubuntu forums (via google searches) - so if you guys see this come up, might want to remember the workaround or wait until it's backported and tell people to upgrade to latest fixes
<TandyUK> rhpot1991: everying is recording into a group called 'default'
<tgm4883> TandyUK, yes
<TandyUK> so is there any need for a remote frontend to have its folder mapped
<TandyUK> currently i have a backend system which is also a fileserver, /data/mythtv is my root folder, and is symlinked to /var/lib/mythtv
<TandyUK> my remote frontend has /data mapped via cifs
<tgm4883> TandyUK, no?
<TandyUK> and also has /var/lib/mythtv symlinked to it
<tgm4883> If there is a storage group available for the media type, it will stream without outside mapping
<TandyUK> ah i must have been reading old documentation or smth then
<tgm4883> eg. recordings, videos, etc
<TandyUK> ok, how do i add movies etc to these storage groups then?
<tgm4883> IIRC, music and pictures aren't storage group compatible yet
<TandyUK> ah right so mythmovie has already done it
<TandyUK> ah i see
<TandyUK> so i only really need to map the music folder
<tgm4883> you add the video to the storage group directory
<TandyUK> so the path in the db is valid on both hosts
<TandyUK> tgm4883, so how do i set up storage groups properly.. i have created groups on the backend, now i am on a frontend in settings->videos settings, and it asks me for "directories that hold videos", which is currently /var/lib/mythtv/
<TandyUK> currently /var/lib/mythtv/videos/ even
<tgm4883> TandyUK, you don't need to configure the frontend
<TandyUK> yeah im just reading http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythVideo - MythTV
<TandyUK> seems i just need to inconfigure it all :P
<TandyUK> unconfigure* :)
<tgm4883> I don't see where on that page it tells you to configure the frontend if you are using storage groups
<TandyUK> exactly :P
<TandyUK> so im removing all the config i did, and guess what, its working :P
<TandyUK> next question is how do i have multiple sotrage groups for movies,
<TandyUK> eg, movies and porn browseable seperately
<tgm4883> separatly
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> probably though parental controls
<tgm4883> or you mount a local vid directory on the frontends you want that. It will show up differnetly in the frontend but you could still get to it
<tgm4883> couple ways to handle that, depending on the desired outcome
<TandyUK> well its not for parental stuff lol
<TandyUK> but it would be nice to have a different menu option to go to depending what was wanted
<TandyUK> i already have it in its own storage group
<TandyUK> does mythvideo actually look for a "Videos" storage group, or is it more complex than that?
<tgm4883> IDK, the backend provides a list of available videos
<tgm4883> the backend looks at the directories set up as video storage groups
<tgm4883> from a mythvideo standpoint, it's just asking the backend for video
<TandyUK> yeah it just formats it as "storage groups"
<TandyUK> so i might just create ahigher level folder, so we get a choice between movies, music videos, tv series, porn, and so on
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-16
<Shadow__X> hey guys what is this exactly
<Shadow__X> /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs
<Shadow__X> i see it under df -h
<CyberKnet> When I try to install 11.04 on x86-64 (Intel Core i3) I'm getting an error "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" - has anyone else seen this
<CyberKnet> booting from DVD
<CyberKnet> I was not able to get past the ISOLINUX screen when trying to boot from USB
<CyberKnet> I have redownloaded the ISO and burned it to a different DVD to see if it fixed the problem but it doesn't appear to have.
<CyberKnet> I'm wondering if it is because the motherboard uses UEFI instead of BIOS...
<CyberKnet> tried burning the iso to a cd instead, didn't help.
<CyberKnet> I guess tomorrow I'll see about trying a different cdrom and see if that helps.
<tgm4883> skd5aner, looks like that ISO->iso fix was the same as that bug
<tgm4883> I've marked it as such, and I'm looking for the fix in 0.24
<tgm4883> on a side note, to rename all of your extensions, it's easier to use the rename function than to create/use the script you uploaded
<skd5aner> tgm4883: heh - yea, probably true... oh well, both work :)
<skd5aner> glad I could help tie the two together, I sent a post out to the list about it last night too in response to the same guy who opened the mythbuntu ticket
<skd5aner> mythtv-users list that is
<cal_> does mythmote still work on .24?
<tgm4883> yes
<cal_> won't connect for me
<cal_> was thinking mythbuntu 11.04 had a native android remote now instead of mythmote.. due to it saying 'Android and iOS devices can now be used as remote controls'
<superm1> cal_, there's a bug that the telnet service isn't actually getting turned on
<superm1> go turn it on manually in the frontend
<cal_> i went into the mythbuntu control center and enabled it under the remote section there. it works now.
<cal_> but the problem with that is, its a radio button. I cannot select android remote and lirc remote at the samet ime :( ... so I selected android and it removed lirc. baaaad! lol
<superm1> yeah some bugs with it :(
<cal_> just upgraded to .24.1
<cal_> was hoping it would fix my 'error opening jump program file buffer' error for switching to hd channels. it didnt..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-17
<lowmanator> On my mythbuntu install, modprobe hdpvr is failing with the following error:  FATAL: module hdpvr not found
<lowmanator> Does anyone know which package I could reinstall to fix this problem?  I tried to compile the hdpvr drivers from source to correct it, but the compilation fails with an error as well...
<CyberKnet> anyone have any idea why I would be able to connect from my new remote frontend to mysql, but still get messages when launching mythfrontend that it can't contact the master backend?
<Shadow__X> CyberKnet: are the ip's setup correctly on the backend
<CyberKnet> I thought so, yes
<CyberKnet> Hmmm... I updated them to include network address instead of lo, but perhaps I didn't restart the backend
<Shadow__X> mythtv-setup right?
<CyberKnet> right
<CyberKnet> is there a way to easily convert what was my frontend/backend into a dedicated backend?
<CyberKnet> i.e. no more frontend, no more booting to X11
<CyberKnet> I removed the frontend role, but still no luck finding where to stop at runlevel 3
<beef-supreme> anyone on?
<CyberKnet> Every time I hit a button on my remote it is acting like I pressed the button twice.
<CyberKnet> I copied the lirc configuration files from the old combined back/front end to the new dedicated front end too
<CyberKnet> the old back/front end never exhibited this problem.
<CyberKnet> I copied /etc/lirc/*, /home/scott/.lirc/* and /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb from one system to the other
<CyberKnet> I restarted lirc and then front end after I copied these files
<CyberKnet> but it is still doing the same thing
<CyberKnet> I honestly don't know what else to tryr
<sabhain> CyberKnet, have you copied /home/scott/.lircrc also?  or just the .lirc directory?
<CyberKnet> sabhain: yes, I did copy that
<CyberKnet> I think
<CyberKnet> well, I'll copy it again and retry
<CyberKnet> be back in 15 minutes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-18
<bobnvic> Hello!  Running Kubuntu 10.04 LTS on my slave backend with self-compiled 0.24-fixes and decided to switch to mythbuntu packages.  mythfrontend/backend work fine, however mythbuntu-control-centre has issues and I can't install mythplugins because of it.  I get a dbus exception error - not authorized.  Is there a way to install the plugins using the command line?
<tgm4883> bobnvic, you can use apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, software centre
<bobnvic> tgm4883, thanks, didn't think to check for something as simple as package names like mythvideo.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-11
<DaveMorris1> Couple of running issues I'm having with 12.04.
<DaveMorris1> 1. Mythnetvision: I can't seem to get it to update the RSS feed for BBC iPlayer (not tried other feeds tbh), I do menu -> update RSS feeds but nothing changes.  My feeds are from Sep 2011
<DaveMorris1> 2. After upgrading the advert detection no longer works on channels it previously worked on.  All it simply does is remove 5 mins from the start (5 is the configured max advert break)
<DaveMorris1> Did anyone by chance answer my questions whilst I was gone?
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: nope
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: #2 I'd go tweak the commflag settings which are in mythtv-setup I believe
<rhpot1991> that or in the general section of mythtv-frontend > setip
<DaveMorris1> yeah, the frontend has it set to use all available methods
<rhpot1991> IIRC there is an option for how strict somewhere
<DaveMorris1> quick question before I head to bed
<DaveMorris1> the recording rule editing all seems to have changed
<DaveMorris1> and I can no longer edit rules nor seem to create new ones.  Has it been simplified or am I setup badly
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: where at?
<rhpot1991> in mythweb it is significantly different
<rhpot1991> but all should work
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-12
<mishehu> so I don't understand what happens with my installation.  I instsall 12.04 on my system, and everything's fine until the next reboot and the update manager comes up and tells me there's about 50 MB of updates to install
<mishehu> but dpkg ends up hanging, and stracing shows it stuck on wait()
<mishehu> looks like it had something to do with samba
<hR13_> Hi all, I have a problem with mythweb, when I try to go to recorded shows I only get a blank screen. I have restarted my mythserver and tried a couple of different computer  still the same problem. Im running mythtv 0.24. greatful for any help
<DaveMorris1> rhpot1991: on the frontend
<DaveMorris1> rhpot1991: so I'm a bit confused with the how I can edit the recording rules now
<tgm4883> DaveMorris1, how did you do it before?
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: I guess maybe a better description of why its wrong might help?
<DaveMorris1> one way would be to select a recording, menu (m) --> edit recording schedule --> then I could change between the options of what channels to find it on etc
<rhpot1991> I'm not really sure the issue
<DaveMorris1> all on the editor
<tgm4883> DaveMorris1, what theme?
<DaveMorris1> on 0.24 this is
<rhpot1991> I do all of mine in mythweb so I might not be able to help
<rhpot1991> upgrade your theme to be sure
<tgm4883> as do I
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: what is the actual mythtv theme the devs use?
<rhpot1991> arclight I think
<tgm4883> doubt it
<DaveMorris1> graphite
<DaveMorris1> but without the background image
<rhpot1991> I'm pretty sure they use arclight and terrawhatever
<rhpot1991> so possibly try those and see if they are any better
<tgm4883> well I assume they use whatever they want
<DaveMorris1> changed the theme and it works as I expected
<tgm4883> terra was the default in 0.24
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: theme issue I suspect then
<tgm4883> well there you go
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: could try mythbuntu theme
<DaveMorris1> thats what I switched to 25.14
<rhpot1991> thats worked well other than an issue with the metadata for me
<tgm4883> I use steppes now
<tgm4883> although that is a 0.25 theme
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: how dare you don't support us?
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/File:Steppes-watch-recordings.jpg
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I think DaveMorris1 is on 0.25 now
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] File:Steppes-watch-recordings.jpg - MythTV Official Wiki
<rhpot1991> or so I thought he said
<DaveMorris1> yeah I am
<DaveMorris1> upgrade from Lucid 0.24 to Precise 0.25
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: make sure you submit your hardware profile too
<rhpot1991> on every box you own :)
<tgm4883> yea, cause we like winning :)
<tgm4883> !stats
<Zinn> http://mythbuntu.org/ppa-version-stats/stats.html  http://mythbuntu.org/ppa-distro-stats/stats.html
<tgm4883> hmm
<DaveMorris1> I can't
<tgm4883> !smolt
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about smolt
<DaveMorris1> it fails yo submit
<DaveMorris1> the auto crash report got sent off yesterday
<tgm4883> it's a conspiracy to stop us from global domination
<rhpot1991> oh noes
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris1: running autobuilds?
<DaveMorris1> I think so
<rhpot1991> or mythbuntu updates, whatever we call it these days
<DaveMorris1> at least on this machine
<tgm4883> DaveMorris1, you would have to reenable it after the distro upgrade
<DaveMorris1> yeah, I think I ticked it
<DaveMorris1> let me double check in a mo
<DaveMorris1> trying to do 3 things at once
<DaveMorris> thats better now I'm signed on
<DaveMorris> I assume I can use daily builds on one machine, and the slower release cycles on my main machines?
<DaveMorris> actually, I'll leave them on daily updates
<rhpot1991> DaveMorris: if the others are frontend only then I think so
<rhpot1991> I believe backends may have to be the same, not sure though
<DaveMorris> how do you automatically link your launchpad account to the crash reporter?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-14
<Twiggy2cents> what is the typical size of the operating system (obviously mythbuntu)
<Twiggy2cents> Just the installed size.  Recordings are housed in another drive
<tgm4883> Twiggy2cents, looks like mine is 3.3GB
<Twiggy2cents> Okay I am gonna build a new backend... Dang technology
<Twiggy2cents> I have 3 IDE drives.
<Twiggy2cents> I have one sata though.
<Twiggy2cents> It will be condensed into 2 storage and 1 boot so that will be better
<Twiggy2cents> I think my cheapest route is to just get a 40gb hdd anyway
<Twiggy2cents> It is cheaper than ssd's
<tgm4883> yea
<Twiggy2cents> Prices seem to be going down.. slowly though.  2TB drive is $100 and 40gb is $13
<tgm4883> 2TB for $100 seems about back to normal
<Twiggy2cents> yeah they were going for about $70-$80 preflood
<tgm4883> I don't recall seeing them that low, but that's a pretty good price
<tgm4883> i wasn't looking either though
<Twiggy2cents> I wasnt either, that is just what I read in the reviews of this drive
<patdk-lap> I haven't seen 2g for <$120
<patdk-lap> and I'm looking
<patdk-lap> I need 30t :(
<Twiggy2cents> heh I think 30t only comes in BigFoot drive size!
<rhpot1991> prices are still a little high on hard drives
<rhpot1991> I've been watching some western digital enterprise level drives for my nas and amazon is still about 33% over the pre-flood low price
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-15
<gnaddel> Hi there, is there a built-in way to run mythtv-setup out of the standard mythbuntu interface?
<tgm4883> gnaddel, I'm assuming you mean from mythfrontend
<gnaddel> no, the utility to setup my tuner
<tgm4883> and no, there is nothing out of the box to run mythtv-setup from mythfrontend
<tgm4883> gnaddel, what do you mean then "standard mythbuntu interface"?
<gnaddel> I had to manually add a driver for my tuner after the mythbuntu setup, so no tuner was recognized
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> I'm still confused about exactly what you are looking for here
<gnaddel> well, in principle, getting the tv-playback to work ;)
<gnaddel> The tuner seems to be recognized driver wise
<tgm4883> so.... you want to run mythtv-setup again?
<gnaddel> yes
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> so go to the application menu and (i think) under system is mythtv backend setup
<gnaddel> I think... I found a way
<gnaddel> by exitting mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-16
<Seeker`> why are the master builds failing?
<Seeker`> looks like test -z "/usr/lib" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/lib" /bin/bash ../libtool   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c   libzmq.la '/usr/lib'
<Seeker`> libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libzmq.so.1.0.1 /usr/lib/libzmq.so.1.0.1
<Seeker`> /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/libzmq.so.1.0.1': Permission denied
<Seeker`> make[6]: *** [install-libLTLIBRARIES] Error 1
<Seeker`> is what is causing it to fail
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-17
<kevinwalke> Hi, I'm looking for 0.24 packages for Precise and can see from http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/ that packages are available
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu/dists/precise/main
<kevinwalke> unfortunately the "Packages" file is empty so does not reference these packages I can see available
<kevinwalke> I could grab these files manually but I'd rather this was handled by the package manager. Is 0.24 support being removed from Precise?
<tgm4883> kevinwalke, 0.24 support was never in precise
<tgm4883> if you look at those packages, they are super super old
<kevinwalke> April I believe
<kevinwalke> if the 'Packages' file was populated I could install these via apt-get
<kevinwalke> ubt if this is never going to be updated, then I'll install them manually
<kevinwalke> no biggy, just I need 0.24 for xvmc support for my frontend, when I get some new hardware this won't be an issue
<kevinwalke> thanks for your response anyway tgm4883
<kevinwalke> appreciate it
<tgm4883> kevinwalke, yea that won't be fixed
<tgm4883> it would breakt the autogeneration of the image on http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<kevinwalke> cool, that's all I need to know - thanks again :) time to spend some money it seems!
<Seeker`> tgm4883: autogeneration of packages is broken atm anyway isn't it? No new precise master builds in a week
<tgm4883> Seeker`, master builds can break
<tgm4883> that's why there is a very large warning when trying to activate them
<Seeker`> I think its something wrong with the build script. The source is ok, its the 'make install' part that fails
<Seeker`> permission denied
 * tgm4883 looks
<tgm4883> Seeker`, interesting, although the build script hasn't changed recently
<tgm4883> wonder why it's failing on that
<Seeker`> tgm4883: no idea. Tried working it out myself, got nowhere
<Seeker`> if you cd to the external/zeromq directory and do sudo make install, it works
<Seeker`> that is to say, it installs
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-10
<Jay2k1> my mythbox is connected via hdmi to my amp, which is connected via hdmi to my TV. when the mythbox boots and amp and TV are off, resolution is ok (1920x1080) but when i switch on TV and amp, it changes to some really low resolution, 640x480 or 800x600. how can i prevent that?
<Jay2k1> actually it is 640x480
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-12
<qwebirc156> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc156> So I've upgraded to fixes .25, and mythbuntu was upgrades to 12.04, but now my iguanair isn't working.  Found these directions:http://iguanaworks.net/2012/compile-lirc-into-deb-package/  But I have no clue what this step is: If not already added, add your distro’s source repository to you /etc/apt/sources.list (often can be done via package manager gui, depending on the distro)
<qwebirc156> I am no linux expert
<qwebirc156> While I'm at it I don't get the next step either I don't think: Get what is needed to compile LIRC with “sudo apt-get build-dep lirc”
<qwebirc156> Oh wait, it seems that command is getting what is needed, maybe it's not working because the previous one isn't?
<qwebirc156> Well I emailed iguanaworks, hopefully they can help, why must it be sooo difficult in linux to get something.  Just seems wierd that I have to recompile something from source, why can't I just copy a new file over!
<dekarl> qwebirc156: I'd say because the vendor doesn't provide an alternate compiled package of lirc or does not work with upstream to enable their driver in the base package.
<dekarl> btw, you may want to consider updating to fixes/0.26, its been out for some time now
<dekarl> qwebirc156: btw, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=524403 says you don't have to compile once the nov 2012 update hits the package archive
<qwebirc156> Thanks for the answer  <dekarl>, how long does that usually take, anyway I can easily get it.  I really didn't want to upgade mythbuntu, because everytime I do I run into some problem, but I kept getting that huge nag screen that was taking focus.
<qwebirc156> Sweet figured it out!!! sudo dpkg -i lirc-0.9.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<qwebirc156> was it!  well figured it out with help of igauana support at least.
<qwebirc156> now to figure out how to get the taskbar to hide automatically...
<dekarl> qwebirc156:  is this system dedicated to mythtv? You could try installing the mythbuntu-desktop instead of a full feature office stuff desktop
<dekarl> I have no task bar in the way of mythfrontend
<qwebirc156> Yeah it's dedicated to myth, I don't think I have full feature desktop, it's pretty barebones...It didn't restart like this last night I wonder if it was because there was a crash report.  I cleared crash report and am restarting
<qwebirc156> Restarting it worked, I think I'll create a backup of this system then try to upgrade to .26, thanks for the help :)
<sabhain> ughhh .. mdamd
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-13
<qwebirc67050> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-15
<fluvvell> what does it mean when b2c2-flexcop: no frontend driver found for this B2C2/Flexcop adapter comes up during boot, and I don't get any cards.  The card loaded on another machine just right.  It all happended after I did a dist-upgrade
<fluvvell> should I (and how) reload all the kernel drivers or something?
<fluvvell> I'm showing a 3.2.0.48-generic-pae kernel on an AMD Gigabyte motherboard that has worked fine up until a week ago
<fluvvell> but there were some major internet dropouts on the street the day we did the dist-upgrade
<fluvvell> its listed in lspci this time, now that I've installed mythbuntu-desktop
<dekarl> fluvvell: whats the kernel version of the other machine?
<dekarl> the only hits wrt that message are related to getting a http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_S2 to work by patching the kernel source
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-16
<fluvvell> dekarl, ubuntu release is 3.2.48-generic-pae   Dont know why im running a 32bit kernel though
<fluvvell> dekarl, ubuntu release is 3.2.0-48-generic-pae
<fluvvell> further, when booting the system with a 12.04.2 CD, the device shows in lspci, but no /dev/dvb/frontend or adapter are set up. Syslog complains about no Mac address, and CX24123 wrong demode revision 87, but I don't know if thats relevant
<fluvvell> Hmm, why don't I have a mac address?
<dekarl> lspci just means that the device is working from an electrical and pci point of view. it has nothing to do with being supported by linuxtv
<dekarl> fluvvell: -^
<dekarl> from the various pages found by google it appears that the support for the card is not yet in the main kernel. the core dvb chipset seems to be supported, but not in the combination with the dvb frontend
<dekarl> so you need the driver updates to support the card, consisting mainly of glue code to join all the various chips together and set them up properly to work
<dekarl> I thought you may have different kernel version on your two systems
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-11
<Hydr0p0nX> so  uh
<Hydr0p0nX> my mythbox died last night =/
<Hydr0p0nX> now in the market for a new, inexpensive mobo/proc/ram combo :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-12
<Hydr0p0nX> thoughts on http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130746 vs. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157366
<Patrickdk> well, that depends
<Patrickdk> the first one would be ok for a frontend likely
<Patrickdk> the second one looks better for a backend, or if you want your own graphics card
<Hydr0p0nX> it's both
<Hydr0p0nX> I decided on the asrock board though :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-13
<Hydr0p0nX> k
<Hydr0p0nX> so i'm getting ready to order a new video card to go with this new build
<Hydr0p0nX> nvidia gtx650 or newer should be sufficient for vdpau playback, right?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-15
<PatrickDickey> key> Hi there. I'm having a minor issue with Mythtv on Mybuntu. It says "No Device to Eject" when I try to eject the DVD. If it matters, it's a frontend only machine with a remote backend (and the DVD drive is on this machine).
<PatrickDickey> I'm running mythbuntu 14.04 also.
 * PatrickDickey is now away - Reason : 
 * PatrickDickey is no longer away - Gone for 30 mins 19 secs
<PatrickDickey> key> Hi there. I'm having a minor issue with Mythtv on Mybuntu. It says "No Device to Eject" when I try to eject the DVD. If it matters, it's a frontend only machine with a remote backend (and the DVD drive is on this machine). this is on mythbuntu 14.04
<croppa_> Anybody else having trouble with ubuntu 14.04 64 Bit uploading the firmware to Dvico cards?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-09
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> I need help with mythwelcome
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-10
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> someone could help me with mithwelcome?
<spoky99> I had some problem to understand how it work, I follow the offical mythbuntu hoh-to, it seem that mytwlecome execute the shutdown comand but not te setwakeup $time, I replacede the script with a log script for capture the time format ad write it into a log file, mytwelcome execute the shutdown but not the script (the script is executable and work from bash without problem)
<spoky99> someone could help me with mithwelcome?
<spoky99> I had some problem to understand how it work, I follow the offical mythbuntu hoh-to, it seem that mytwlecome execute the shutdown comand but not te setwakeup $time, I replacede the script with a log script for capture the time format ad write it into a log file, mythwelcome execute the shutdown but not the script (the script is executable and work from bash without problem)
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> someone could help me with mithwelcome?
<spoky99> I had some problem to understand how it work, I follow the offical mythbuntu hoh-to, it seem that mytwlecome execute the shutdown comand but not te setwakeup $time, I replacede the script with a log script for capture the time format ad write it into a log file, mythwelcome execute the shutdown but not the script (the script is executable and work from bash without problem)
<gedakc> spoky99:  Is the script contained in one of the diretories of the PATH environment variable?
<gedakc> If not, then the full path to the script is required.
<gedakc> I wrote a tutorial on how to set up MythTV Automatic Wakeup and Shutdown.  See
<gedakc> http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-mythtv-auto-wakeup
<spoky99> the script is called with the entire path
<gedakc> Did you test setting the Real Time Clock wakeup to be sure you have the correct date format for your BIOS?
<spoky99> tis is what i cold understand
<spoky99> could
<gedakc> I'm not sure what meant by the last two sentences.
<gedakc> Did you test wakeup from the command line?
<spoky99> I write the script for know the time format ad adjust it into the setwakeup script
<spoky99> yess, and it work (without write password)
<spoky99> but the rtc time is 2 hour in the past
<spoky99> (+1 hour for my time zone and +1 for daylight saving)
<spoky99> I could correct time and date but now I'm not in able to see it work
<gedakc> Did you modify /etc/sudoers.d/mythtv to ensure the mythtv user can run the script without requireing a password?
<spoky99> yesss (with visudo comman that check it)
<spoky99> command
<spoky99> (excuse me for my poor english)
<gedakc> Re: English, no worries.  :-)
<spoky99> :)
<gedakc> Let's ignore the 2 hour time difference for you.
<spoky99> but the 2 hour is the second problem
<spoky99> now I'm not in able to see it work
<gedakc> If I understand correctly, the problem is that the "setwakeup" script is not executed when MythTV shuts down.
<gedakc> Is the right?
<spoky99> i write two script that write into two log file
<gedakc> Do you see entries in the log file after MythTV shuts down?
<spoky99> i see only the log of the shutdown script
<gedakc> What is the exact Command to Set Wakeup Time you entered?
<gedakc> For example mine is:
<gedakc> sudo sh -c "/usr/bin/setwakeup.sh $time"
<spoky99> sh -c?
<spoky99> sudo /usr/bin/setwakeup.sh $time
<gedakc> Yes, that's what I used (sh -c).
<gedakc> I don
<spoky99> I try it!
<spoky99> i will try it!
<gedakc> I don't recall why I did it originally, but it might have been a problem passing the $time variable.
<gedakc> Also, be sure the the "nvram-wakeup Restart command" is empty in the MythShutdown/MythWelcome settings.
<spoky99> Uh
<spoky99> i put a space into nvram-wakeup command
<spoky99> if I clear the comand mythwelcome rewrite the nvram wakeup command
<spoky99> (that I used in a old mediacenter)
<spoky99> I could try the sh -c (execute sh script I suppose)
<spoky99> (I'm reading the man page of sh)
<spoky99> thanks a lot!
<gedakc> There should be no space in the nvram-wakeup command.  If it contains something, then the auto wakeup/shutdown does not work.
<spoky99> ok
<gedakc> Delete all the characters from the nvram-wakeup command.
 * gedakc off to lunch
<spoky99> but If i erase all the data
<spoky99> and after I save and exit from mytwelcome setup
<spoky99> when I return in mythwelcome --setup
<spoky99> reapperas the path for nvram-wakeup
<spoky99> reappears
<spoky99> (I suppose was a bug of mythwelcome)
<spoky99> where is stored the myrtwelcome setup?
<spoky99> could I erase it in other place?
<spoky99> I check it, all the input box completely is erased
 * gedakc back.
<gedakc> If all of the input box is completely erased, then that is how it should be set up.  :-)
<gedakc> spoky99:  Did you try "sh -c" ?
<gedakc> Wow, the ACPI Wakeup example script has sure changed since I first looked at it back in 2011.
<gedakc> If auto wakeup is still not working, then I suggest trying my tutorial.
<gedakc> http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-mythtv-auto-wakeup
<gedakc> I used the tutorial with Mythbuntu 12.04 and 14.04.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-11
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> I have problem with mythwelcome, when I leave mythfrontend does the count down but don't execute the script (that are executable and tested from bash)
<spoky99> I don't know what goes wrong, I cecked all the configuration menu (mythwelcome setup, general setup into mythfrontend and mythtv-setup) and they seem correct
<spoky99> 	there is a way to know what stop mythwelcome?
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> I have problem with mythwelcome, when I leave mythfrontend does the count down but don't execute the script (that are executable and tested from bash)
<spoky99> launching mythbackend -v idle,system seems that mythtv repeat many times mythshutdown --check
<spoky99> hi gedakc
<spoky99> hi #gedakc
<gedakc> spoky99:  Hi.  :-)
<spoky99> I'm still there :D
<gedakc> Did you get it working?
<spoky99> don't work -_-
<spoky99> launching mythbackend -v idle,system seems that mythtv repeat many times mythshutdown --check
<gedakc> Did you try using all the steps I had in the tutorial I wrote?
<spoky99> yesss
<gedakc> Does MythTV work for everything else (recording, watching shows, etc)?  'Just not for auto shutdown and wakeup?
<spoky99> yes
<spoky99> the other computer work :)
<gedakc> And just to confirm, was the test of RTC wakeup on your motherboard successful?
<gedakc> Hmm... so your other computer works....
<spoky99> the old-new mediacenter make from mythbuntu 14.04 don't work properly, during shutdown frozed
<spoky99> war 1 or 2 month that was on witouth shutdown
<gedakc> Could you describe "frozed"?
<spoky99> I put shutdown -P
<spoky99> and now shutdown
<gedakc> Does it shutdown properly now?
<spoky99> I really don't know why froze, start go down service and suddenly he stopped, without write someting in the log file
<spoky99> now It work
<spoky99> (the next step was connect a serial cable and start telnet connection for to see what goes wrong)
<gedakc> Do you recall making a change that caused shutdown to start working?
<spoky99> shutdown -P
<gedakc> Okay.  If I recall correctly some systems did need that.
<spoky99> sometime they shutdown well before this change, sometime froze
<spoky99> I read it
<spoky99> I'm not luky :)
<spoky99> sometime don't wakeup, I don't know if is a motherboard problem or a system problem, and I'm trying to replace motherboard and filesysem
<spoky99> filesystem
<gedakc> In the MythBackend setup, have you disabled "block shutdown before client connected"?
<spoky99> but I don't want use mythbuntu
<spoky99> yesss! I disable it, is uncecked
<gedakc> Oh, sorry, my mistake.  I assumed you were using mythbuntu.  What distro are you using?
<spoky99> ubuntu with mate desktopmanager
<gedakc> I haven't used that setup.
<spoky99> 14.04
<gedakc> Only kubuntu, ubuntu, lubuntu, and xubuntu.
<spoky99> in theory it should not change anything
<spoky99> mate use ligtdm like xubuntu
<gedakc> 'Agreed, although there are differences that might impact the setup.
<spoky99> and sometime gnome
<gedakc> From my past experience, intermittent problems are often caused by faulty hardware.
<spoky99> maybe
<gedakc> If the problem is consistent (repeatable), then I've often found it to be with software.
<gedakc> Since you have one computer working, that implies that you have correctly set up MythTV at least once.
<gedakc> You might try comparing settings between the systems to see if there are any key differences.
<spoky99> I'm not shure with the old computer, but new motherboard work well, the tvcard work well, harddisk is ok
<spoky99> Is exactly the same
<gedakc> If it's exactly the same, you might try making an image backup of both computers.  Then restore the image from the working computer onto the non-working computer to see if that fixes the problem.
<spoky99> I compare the screen of the setup, checking each caracter and spooky space
<gedakc> That would be the first thing I would try.  However, comparing screens is a manual process and something might be missed.
<spoky99> there is not difference, I check mythfrontend general, mytwelcome --setup and mytwelocme -i and mythtv-setup
<spoky99> I know
<gedakc> The problem might be in a script or some other area too.
<gedakc> Since it is the same hardware, it should work with exactly the same settings.
<gedakc> Is the firmware the same version on the motherboards?
<spoky99> yesterday the old mediacenter don't shutdown because I leave a strange caracter in the path (insert for don't shutdown the computer for the problem ahead)
<spoky99> are two different motherboard
<spoky99> is not the same hardware
<spoky99> is not new hardware, but it work
<spoky99> launching the script from bash... work
<gedakc> I guess when you said "exactly the same", you meant the MythTV setup, not the hardware.
<spoky99> mytwelcome enters loop and does not exceed the check
<spoky99> yess the configuration is the same
<spoky99> same script
<spoky99> same path
<spoky99> no
<gedakc> So mythwelcome is in a loop (does not shutdown)?
<spoky99> is not true, now in the new there is your setting
<spoky99> yess
<gedakc> Mythwelcome runs a script to check if it is okay to shutdown before it invokes the shutdown.
<spoky99> launching from bash mythbackend -v idle,system seems that mythtv repeat many times mythshutdown --check
<spoky99> yes I know
<spoky99> I read someting about put env into sudoers file
<gedakc> So then there is something causing mythshutdown --check to report that "It is not okay to shutdown".
<spoky99> I son't know, I suppose
<gedakc> You can check from the command line by running "mythshutdown --check" and then immediately looking at the return code.
<gedakc> Use "echo $?" to get the return code of the last executed command.
<spoky99> ahaha
<spoky99> they return
<spoky99> OK to shutdown
<gedakc> By OK do you mean it returns zero "0" or a non-zero value?
<spoky99> no return exactly "OK to shutdown"
<spoky99> and mythbackend repeat
<gedakc> Hmm...
<spoky99> I managed child (pid 292020) has started! command=/usr/bin/mythshutdown --check, timeout=0
<gedakc> If it is "OK to shutdown", then mythtv is supposed to run the "command to set wakeup time".
<spoky99> I managed child (pid 292020) has started! command=/usr/bin/mythshutdown --check, status=32512, result=127
<gedakc> result=127?  I thought the return code had to be zero to shutdown...
<spoky99> I cat /proc/driver/rtc and... the wakeup time is the same of the next record
<gedakc> Okay.  I assume same time of upcoming recording minus a few minutes to allow the system to start up.
<spoky99> return could be 0 and not 127?
<gedakc> It is possible that "result" is not equal to "return code".
<gedakc> It would seem that the time is being set in the RTC for the next recording.
<gedakc> So.... that means that there might be a problem with the actual shutdown command.
<spoky99> yes, seem thath setwakeup $time is execute
<gedakc> What do you have "Server halt command" set to?
<gedakc> Mine is:
<gedakc> sudo sh -c "mythshutdown --shutdown"
<spoky99> I'm rebooting
<spoky99> I copy the shutdown comand into a terminal and it work
<spoky99> mythwelcome comand
<spoky99> now, when reboot I restart mythtv-setup and copy the mythshutdown path into a terminal
<gedakc> Okay.  It should shutdown then.
<gedakc> Did it reboot by itself, or did you power it on?
<gedakc> Mine used to go into a reboot loop.  To stop it I  had to set "Command to reboot" to "/sbin/poweroff".
<spoky99> I look some strange thing
<spoky99> copy the command directly into the bash there is a return from mythshutdown and --
<spoky99> I understand the problem, launch sudo -sh -c "/usr/bin/mythshutdown --shutdown" from bash ask me password
<spoky99> I could insert sh into sudoers
<gedakc> Yes, that is needed.
<gedakc> /sbin/shutdown, /bin/sh, /usr/bin/setwakeup.sh, /usr/bin/mythshutdown, /sbin/poweroff, /sbin/reboot
<spoky99> now from bash it work! :)
<spoky99> was ok for the other command I don't insert /bin/sh
<gedakc> I think you might have solved the problem.  :-)
<spoky99> I'm ceck it!
<spoky99> thank's
<gedakc> You're welcome.
<spoky99> :D
<spoky99> work it!!!!
<gedakc> Congratulations!
<spoky99> It was giving birth!
<spoky99> ahahahaha
<spoky99> I owe you one
<gedakc> I hope you enjoy your working PVR.  :-)
<spoky99> ahaha
<spoky99> I use mythtv for 12 year, the old old hardware it worked with nvram-wakeup -_-
<spoky99> and worked fine for a long time, acpi is not the same :P
<gedakc> Yes, it is a challenge to keep up with changing hardware.
<gedakc> I've only been using MythTV since 2011.  I built 3 PVRs the exact same for family and a friend.
<gedakc> And regarding "you owe me one", just pass the favour along to the next person needing help.  :-)
<spoky99> I did and I will continue to do so
<gedakc> Cool.  You don't owe me anything.  'Glad to help.
<spoky99> nothing is due
<gedakc> :-)
<spoky99> I remember two guys, one help me many times the other tell me 10 years ago that the analogic audio output was outdated
<spoky99> and my audio problem was not a problem :)
<gedakc> There is a lot of trial and error involved with helping others.
<gedakc> The same goes for diagnosing and fixing problems by yourself.  ;-)
<gedakc> Anyways, I'm off for now.  Have a great day spoky99!
<spoky99> now I could invent a way to decrease the temperature into the mobo without noise, with summer don't work well
<spoky99> thanks
<spoky99> and bye!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-13
<boofsterb> I updated my mythbuntu server and went into crash loop.
<boofsterb> after searching online for solution I found none. So I then decided to to do a dist-upgrade now everything is fine
<boofsterb> Just f00d for thought
<boofsterb> exit
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-14
<SH4071N> any mythbuntu users online
<SH4071N> I just want to know if mythbuntu will ever be able to read drm files
<SH4071N> no thoughts
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-06-13
<Xin> hey guise and grrls how do I switch mythbuntu to using a central networked mysql or other db
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-06-14
<Jay2k1> Xin: in /etc/mythtv/config.xml you can define a mysql server
<Xin> Jay2k1; LOL PRETTY SURE I ASKED LIKE A DAY OR TWO AGO
<Xin> xDDD
<Jay2k1> about one day and 14 hours, yes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-06-15
<qwebirc928> hello
<qwebirc928> guys am new to this space
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-06-19
<jarnos> I wonder why doesn't Software Updater in 14.04 suggest to update to 16.04?
